# [Ranking] Cinebench R20, Cinebench R15, Cinebench R11.5



## iGameKudan (13. August 2013)

*Herzlich willkommen zum Cinebench-Ranking!
*
Den Benchmark könnt Ihr hier runterladen:
Einmal R11.5 Cinebench - Download
  R15 Cinebench - Download
und R2003 Cinebench2003
*Cinebench R20:* Cinebench R20 - MAXON | 3D FOR THE REAL WORLD
*Cinebench R20 Standalone (ohne MS Store)*: Download MAXON Cinebench | TechPowerUp

Ein Eintrag in die Rangliste erfolgt nur mit CPU-Z Screenshots (Reiter CPU, Memory):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kurze Anleitung zum "Link": 



Spoiler



Um den Link am Ende   der   Zeile hinzuzufügen, klickt auf Euren angehängten Screenshot und   wählt   "Link in neuem Tab öffnen". Dann kopiert die Adresse des neuen   Tabs und   fügt sie am Ende der Zeile ein. Dann könnt ihr auf "Vorschau"    klicken,  und der Link wird automatisch umgewandelt. Dann nur noch  den   Text in  "Link" ändern und fertig 





Spoiler



 Wenn Euer Browser den Link nicht automatisch umwandelt, könnt Ihr es so machen:
 Den  Screenshot per Anhang hochladen. Dann in die  Vorschau gehen und  den    Screenshot im Neuen Tab öffnen. 

*Bitte den Link unbedingt so im Standard-Editor-Modus ohne das Sternchen einfügen:*

```
[*URL="<Link einfügen>"]Link[/URL]
```

Postet bitte Euer Ergebnis nach folgendem Schema:

*Punktzahl | User Name |    CPU @  Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |   Link*

Bei einem Ergebnis desselben Users bei gleicher CPU wird immer nur das  schnellste Ergebnis eingetragen - außer, es wurde noch an anderen Parametern gedreht (RAM-Takt/-Timings, falls ersichtlich dem Mainboard). 

 Let's bench 
*Wenn ihr eure Grafikkarte(n) benchen wollt kann ich euch diesen Benchmark von Softy sehr empfehlen*[Ranking] Unigine Valley

*Wichtig: Post nur mit Bild werden nicht in der List mit aufgenommen!
*
*Punktzahl | User Name |    CPU @  Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |   Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 29.92 | kampfschaaaf |AMD Threadripper X1950 | G.SKILL 3200Cl14 @ 2933Cl14-14-14-34-69 1t | 
Link

| 25.85 | stockduck |2x Intel Xeon E5 2670v2 @ 2,5GHz | 32 GB RDDR3 ECC-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T |
Link

 |25,49 | CosmoCortney | 2x X2687W @ 3,8GHz | 16GB 10-10-10-27 DDR3 | 
Link

| 25.34 | der8auer | i7-5960X @ 5847 MHz | 3 x 4 GB 2858 13-14-15-36 1T | 
Link

|  24,52 | tehrob | 2x X5680 @ 4,9 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1568 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T|
Link

| 24.08 | Bull56 | Intel Core i7-5960x@ 5.555GHz | 32GB DDR4 Ram @ 2777MHz, CL 16-18-18-46| 
Link

|20,74 | Softy | Intel i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 15-15-15-35 | 
Link

| 23.72| True Monkey| i7 5960x @ 5490 MHz | 8GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 13-16-16-28 1T|
Link

| 22.63| True Monkey| Ryzen R7 1700X @4450 MHz | 8GB DDR4-2660 MHz CL 12-14-14-28 1T|Link
| 20.48 | biohaufen | Ryzen R7 1700 @4.0GHz | 2x 8GB DDR4 @2858  ,CL 16-16-16-35 | 
Link
|19.80 | Glen | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2620v4@ 2.10GHz | 96GB DDR4 Ram @ 2133MHz, CL 15-15-15-36 | 
Link
| 19,23 | AMD-FXler | I Ryzen7 1800x @ 4.0Ghz | 32GB DDR4-2933 CL 16-17-17-35-1T | 
Link

| 19,03| Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4500 MHz | 4 x 4 GB DDR4 14-14-14-38 2T | 
Link

| 18,76 | Crush4r | Ryzen R7 1700 @3892,1MHz | 16 GB DDR4 @1200 (2400) ,CL 14-16-16-31 +1T | 
Link

| 18.59 | der8auer | i7-4930K @ 6138 MHz  | 4 x 8 GB 2630 9-12-12-21 1T | 
Link

  | 18.17 | Incredible Alk| i7 5960X @ 4206 MHz | 2133MHz @ 15-15-15-36 2T | 
Link
|18.03 | Postguru | Ryzen R7 1700X @3774MHz | 32 GB DDR4 @1333 (2666) ,CL 16-16-16-39 +1T | 
Link

| 16.82 | True Monkey| Xeon E5 2687W v2 4039MHz | 8GB DDR3-1840 MHz CL 7-8-7-20 1T | 
Link 

| 16,70 | Amon | Ryzen R7 1700X @3592,7MHz | 16 GB DDR4 @1200 (2400) ,CL 15-15-15-39 +1T | 
Link

|16,64 | Apfelkuchen | 2x Xeon E5 2650 ES@ 2300MHz | 16GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |   
Link

|16.37 | True Monkey | i7 4960x @ 5400.01 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-30 2T|
 Link

| 16.26 | minicoopers| Intel i7 5820k @5000MHz | 16GB DDR4 3200 15-15-15-35 1T | 
Link

| 16.06| True Monkey| i7 7700k @ 6600 MHz | 8GB DDR4-3466 MHz CL 16-16-18-30 2T|
Link

| 15.75|DanielX| 2x IntelXeon E5-2620 @ 2,4Ghz | 32GB DDR4 1866Mhz CL13-13-13-31 1T | 
Link
*| 15.38 |Glen | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2620v3@ 2.40GHz | 64GB DDR4 Ram @ 2133MHz, CL 13-13-13-31 | Link*

| 15,37| hellr3aser |i7 5820K @ 4.8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-16-16- 2T | 
Link

|15.25 | minicoopers | Xeon E5 2687W V2 @ 3772MHz | 16GB DDR3-2070MHz CL 9-9-9-21 1T | 
Link

| 14,82 | Dr.Cupido| i7 5820k @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR4-2133MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 
Link

| 14.59| True Monkey| i7 6700K @ 6000 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3444 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T|
 Link

| 14,53 | wolflux | i75820k @4.5 GHz | 16Gb DDR4 @ 1334 MHz CL14-14-14-35 T1 | 
Link

| 14.42 | erpithor | i7 3930K @ 5050MHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1616MHz CL 7-8-8-24 2T | 
Link

| 14.35 | Dr.Helium | 2x E5-2640 @ 2,5 GHz | 64GB ECC DDR3 1300 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

|14.22 | pagani-s |Intel Core i7 6800k v3 @4200MHz |16 GB Corsair Vengeance @ 3000 MHz, CL 16-18-18-36 |
Link

| 14.08 | Glen | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2620v2@ 2.10GHz | 64GB DDR3 Ram @ 1600MHz, CL 11-11-11-28 | 
Link

|14.06 | Incredible Alk| i7-3930K @ 4848 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1886 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | 
Link

|13,87| AMD-FXler| i7 6800k@4200MHZ| 4x8GB DDR4-2800 HyperX Fury, CL 16-18-18-37-2T | 
Link

| 13.82 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7 4930K @ 4536MHz | 16GB DDR3-2419MHz CL 9-11-11-25 2T | 
Link

| 13.67 | Schrotti | i7 4930K @ 4598 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-24 2T | 
Link
| 13,65 | myZen | AMD Ryzen R5 1600X @ 3600MHz | 2 x 8GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 | 
Link

| 13.62 | Reytiros | i7 3960x @ 4700MHz | 32 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
Link

| 13.61 | Superscavenger | 2x Opteron 6272 @ 2,4 Ghz | 40GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz, CL 9-9-9-24 2T |
Link

|13,60 | Abductee | 2x Opteron 6272 @ 2400MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
Link

|13.36 | der8auer | i7 3770K @ 6515 MHz | 8 GB DDR3 2650 MHz 8-12-8-27 1T | 
Link

|12.73 | Askard91 | i7-3930k @ 4,5Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 12.58 | True Monkey| i7 4970k @ 5698.67 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T|
 Link

| 12.40 |Apfelkuchen | Intel Xeon X5650 @ 4836MHz | 3x 2GB DDR3 1760 CL 7-9-8-24 1T | 
Link

| 12.33 | minicoopers | i7 4790k @ 5600 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 9-12-12-15 1t | 
Link

| 12,04| PCTOM | i7 4930k @ 4,003 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2134MHz CL 9-11-10-28 2T| 
Link

| 12.00| True Monkey| i5 6600K@ 6200 MHz | 8GB DDR4-3444 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T|
 Link

| 12.00 | True Monkey| i7 4770K @ 5422 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T| 
Link

| 11.99 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 3999,1 MHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T | 
Link

|11.82 | Lutz81 | i7 970 @ 4,6 GHz | 12GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T|
Link

| 11.26 | True Monkey | i7 2600k @ 5698MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T | 
Link 
|11.20 | shootme55 | Xeon X5670 @4400MHz | 12 GB DDR3 @800 (1600) ,CL 9-9-9-24 +2T | 
Link

|10.88 | iGameKudan | Intel Xeon X5650 @ 4300.47MHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1333 + 1x 4GB DDR3-1600 @ 1290MHz, 8-8-8-16 und 1T | 
Link

| 10.81 | minicoopers | i7-4790k@ 4900 MHz | 8 GB DDR3 2666MHz CL 9-12-12-15 1T | 
Link

| 10.78 | Dancel | i7 3770K @ 5,3 GHz| 2133 MHz @ 10-11-10-30 1T | 
Link

|10,75 | wolflux | i7-4770K @ 4900 MHz | 8Gb DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T | 
Link

| 10,47 | Duvar |  i7 4770K @ 4747 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1616MHz CL9 9-9-24 2T | 
Link

| 10,44 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon L5639 @ 4046MHz | 6GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T |   
Link

| 10,40 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770k @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB @ 2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28-2T                         | 
Link

| 10.33| m0psX2|i7-3770k@5100MHz|16GB DDR3@2200MHz CL 9-11-10-28 2T| 
Link

| 10.32 | MasterSax | i7 4770K @ 4,737 GHz | 8GB @ 1366MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1 T | 
Link

| 10.27 | Blechdesigner | i7 2600K @ 5200 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2133 MHz 7-10-7-27 1T | 
Link

| 10.23 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5000 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| 
Link

|10,18 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7-2600k @ 5,175GHz | 8GB DDR3-1932MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T| 
Link

| 10,18| atze1979 | i7 3770k @ 4.9 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 1T| 
Link

| 10,11 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770k @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB @ 2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28-1T | 
Link

| 10.13 | DrDave | 3770K @ 4949MHz | 8GB @ 2424MHz 10-12-11-28 1T | 
Link

| 10,03| minicoopers | i7-3700k @ 4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | 
link

|9.99|StefanStg |i7-3770K @ 4.9GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T| 
Link

|9.91|StefanStg |i7-4790K @ 4500 MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | 
Link

|9.74 | BlackBird1 | i7 3770k @ 4,8ghz | 16gb DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-29 2T |
Link

|9,64 | Axonia | i7 3770k @ 4.8 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 12-12-12-31 2T| 
Link

| 9.56| minicoopers | Intel Core i7 4790 @ 4308 MHz| 4GB DDR3 @ 2586Mhz, CL 8-12-7-28 1T | 
Link

| 9.55 | DrakyxX | Intel Core i7 4770k @ 4400 MHz| 8GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz, CL 11-11-11-29 1T | 
Link

| 9.48 | True Monkey | i5 4690k @ 5522MHz | 8GB DDR3-2800MHz CL 11-13-13-35 1T |
Link

|9,36 | Acidburn1811| i74790k @4.4 GHz | 8Gb DDR3 @ 2133MHz CL9-11-11-31 2T | 
Link

| 9.34 | BigAl | i7 3770K @ 4,6GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
Link

|9.27|StefanStg |i7-4770K @ 4200 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T|
Link

| 9.18 | minicoopers | i7 4770@ 4151 Mhz | 8GB 2342Mhz @ 10-10-10-28 1T |
Link

|9,04 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 @ 5225 Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T| 
Link

| 9,03 | Egoim | FX-8320@ 5241,3MHz | 16 GB DDR3 1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 
Link

| 9.00| True Monkey| E3 1230 V3@ 4051 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2190 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T| 
Link

| 8.97 | True Monkey | i5 4690k @ 5189MHz | 4GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 8-11-8-28 1T | 
Link 

| 8.96|8aseclock|Xeon E3 1240 V3 @ 4050,76MHz|8GB DDR3 @ 1918,2MHz; 9-10-9-22 1T|
Link

| 8.95 | minicoopers | i7 3770 @ 4366 MHz | 1130MHz @ 8-12-8-24 1T | 
Link

| 8.79 | minicoopers| Intel i5 2500k @ 5500MHz | 4GB DDR3 2133 8-10-7- 24 1T | 
Link

| 8.69 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3820 @ 4500MHz | 4x 4GB DDR3-1333 CL8-8-8-16 1T | 
Link

| 8.62 | minicoopers | i7 4770T @ 3958MHz | 8GB DDR3-2358 Mhz CL 8-11-11-14 1T | 
Link

| 8.43 | minicoopers | i5-4670k @ 4900 MHz | 2600MHz @ 8-12-8-28 1T | 
Link

| 8.17 |minicoopers | i5 3570k @ 4900 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-11-11-30 1T| 
Link

| 8.17 | Yellowant | i7 3820 @ 4,4GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz 10-10-10-27 2T | 
Link

| 8.06 | Vinyard | Core i5 3570k@4900MHz | 8GB DDR3 1866 cl 9-10-9-27 2T | 
Link

| 8.0 | Smil0r | FX8350 @ 5000 MHz | 2x4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 
 Link 

| 7,91 | Hobbybastler1997 | i5 4670K @ 4,7Ghz | DDR3 1600 | 
Link

| 7.87 | Apfelkuchen | i7 920@ 4,6GHz | 6GB DDR3-1760 CL8-9-8-24 1T | 
Link

| 7,87 | ebastler | i5 4670K @ 4,6GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

|7,72| xxmoghulxx |Intel Xeon 1230v3 @ Stock | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T |
Link

| 7,62 | msobisch88 | Xeon E3 1230v3 @ 3600 Mhz| 4Gb DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 7.53| True Monkey| i3 7350k@ 6300 MHz | 8GB DDR4-3466 MHz CL 16-16-18-30 2T|
Link

|7.50 | Netboy | FX8120 @ 4.715,5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1866 | 
Link

| 7.47 | Frontline25 | Xeon e3 1231v3 @ stock | 2x8gb 1600mhz, 9 9 9 24 und T1 | 
Link

| 7.31| True Monkey| i3 6320@ 6000 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3444 MHz CL 13-16-16-28 1T| 
Link

| 7.28 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | PhenomII X6 1090T | 4GB DDR3 1370MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 7.28 | blautemple | i5 4670k @ 4,3 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2200MHz 12-12-12-28 2T |
Link

| 7,23 | Chris MSI |   I7920 @4196.12 | Corsair Vengeance @839.9mhz 9,9,9,24,107 1T | 
Link

| 7.21 |minicoopers | i7 950 @ 4207 MHz | 6GB DDR3-1682 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T| 
Link

|7.17 | xpSyk | i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz 11-12-12-29 2t |
 Link   

|7.03 | MasterSax | Core I7 920 @ 4.1 Ghz | 12GB DDR3 1600 |
Link

|7.02 | Frontline25 | Fx-8150 @ 4,382Mhz | 8gb DDR3-1569Mhz CL 9-9-9-24| 
Link

| 6.78 | minicoopers | Intel i5 4570 @3912MHz | 4GB DDR3 2600 8-12-7-28 1T | 
Link

| 6.75 | minicoopers | i7 965@ 4000 Mhz | 6 GB 1334MHz@ 9-9-9-24 1t |
Link

|6,63 | Thrillseeka | Core i5 3570 @ 4000 MHz  | 8GB DDR3 2133 | 
Link

| 6,57 | WuBomber411 | FX 8120 @ 4013 MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 8-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 6.33 | CoolBlueLight| AMD FX-6350 @ 4993.54 Mhz | 16GB DDR3-1816 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 |
Link

| 6.30 | True Monkey| i5 3350p @ 3760 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1908 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T| 
Link

| 6.23 | CoolBlueLight| AMD FX-6350 @ 4921.66 Mhz | 16GB DDR3-1712 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 |
Link

| 6.05| True Monkey| i5 4430@ 3494 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2330 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T|
 Link

| 5,84 | minicoopers| i5 4430 @ 3424MHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2282MHz 9-12-12-15 1T | 
Link

| 5,68 | tsd560ti | Fx6100@4,64Ghz | 2x4GB@842Mhz,Cl 10-11-11-28-39 | 
Link

| 5.68| Acidburn | Core I5 2500k 3,3 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1333| 
Link

| 5,63 | grenn-CB| Intel Core i5 2500 @3542MHz| 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 5,57 | etar | FX-6100 @ 4.6Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-13-13-34 2T | 
Link

| 5.10 | True Monkey| Pentium 3258 @ 5998Mhz| 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T| 
Link 

| 4.94 | lord_mogul | Xeon X5460 @ 4104 MHz | 8 GB DDR2 @ 912 MHz, CL6-6-6-21 und 2T | 
Link

| 4.65| minicoopers | Intel Pentium G3258 @ 5,4GHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 2600Mhz, CL 6-11-6-24 1T | 
Link

| 4.61 | minicoopers | Intel Core i3 4370 @ 4141MHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 2616Mhz, CL 6-11-6-24 1T  | 
Link

| 4.56 | True Monkey | i3 4370 @ 4105MHz | 4GB DDR3-2596MHz CL 7-12-7-28 1T |
 Link

| 4.48  | minicoopers | i3 4370 @ 4045MHz | 8GB DDR3-2554MHz CL 9-12-11-15 1T  | 
Link

| 4.38 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon E5504@ 3,22GHz | 6GB DDR3-1290 CL8-8-8-20 1T | 
Link

| 4.36 | minicoopers | i3 4360 @ 3977 MHz | 8 GB 2150MHz@ 7-10-10-15 1t |
Link

| 4.26 | minicoopers | i3 4340 @ 3851MHz | 8 GB 2138MHz@ 7-10-10-14 1t |  
Link

| 4,05 | G3cko | X3220 (Q6600) @ 3,77 GHz | 4GB DDR2 840MHz | 
Link

 |3.95|schlumpi13 |X4 965 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T|
Link

| 3.84 | Softy | i3-4330 @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T  | 
Link

| 3.79 | StefanStg | i3 4330@ 3,5GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 3,77| AchtBit |QX6800(13x266mhz) | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | 
Link 

| 3,74 | Deeron | A10-5800K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-12-11-30 |  
Link

| 3,68 | tehrob | i5 750 @ 2,67 Ghz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 11-12-11-24 2T| 
Link

| 3.67 | minicoopers | i5 650 @ 4528MHz  | 8 GB 1886MHz@ 8-9-8-24 1t |
Link

| 3.59 | minicoopers | i3 3240 @ 3596 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1978 Mhz @ 8-9-9-20 1T | 
Link

|3.53 |minicoopers | i3-4330T @ 3195 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2342 MHz CL 10-11-11-28 1T| 
Link

| 3.51| €eld | Intel Xeon E5410 @2933 MHz | 6GB DDR2 @ 838MHz 5-5-5-15-44 2T | 
Link

| 3,50 | edge1984 | Phenom II X4 960T @ 3400Mhz| 12Gb DDR3-1333MHz CL 11-11-30-41 2T| 
Link

| 3,11 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i3-3220@3,3GHz | 2x4GB DDR3-1600MHzCL 11-11-11-28 1T | 
Link

| 2.93 | minicoopers | Pentium G3420 @ 3402 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 2338 Mhz @ 8-11-11-14 1T | 
Link

| 2.76|xxmoghulxx|i7 720QM@stock|4GB@532MHz DDR3 7-7-7-20-2t|
Link

| 2,72 | ebastler | q8200 @ 2,33GHz | 6GB DDR2-667 5-5-15-44 2T | 
Link

| 2.49 | bastian123f | i5-4210U @ 2,394GHz | 8GB @ DDR3-1600MHz, CL 11-11-11-28-1T | 
Link

| 2.44 | minicoopers |Celeron G1630 @ 2959MHz| 8GB DDR3- 2254MHZ CL 9-11-11-15 1T | 
Link

| 2.41| €eld | Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 @ 4334MHz | 6GB DDR2 @ 788MHz 5-5-5-15-44 2T | 
Link

| 2.38 | minicoopers | Celeron G1620@ 2859 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1976 Mhz @ 9-9-9-20 1T | 
Link
| 2.32 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i5-4200U @1.6-2.6GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600MHz CL12-15-15-34 1T | 
Link

| 2.28 | minicoopers | Celeron G1610@ 2755 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1978 Mhz @ 9-9-9-20 1T | 
Link

| 2.20| minicoopers | Celeron G1820T @ 2562 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1922 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 1T|
Link

|2.18|StefanStg |i5 460M @ 2.8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1064MHz CL 7-7-7-24 1T| 
Link

| 1.98  | minicoopers | Celeron G530 | 8GB DDR3-2240MHz CL 8-10-10-14 1T  | 
Link

|1.94 | Askard91 | C2D E8500@ 3166 MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 MHz CL 5-5-5-16 2T | 
Link
| 1,77 | edge1984 | Intel Pentium B980 @ 2400Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 1,75 | edge1984 | AMD Athlon 2 X2 260 @ 3200Mhz| 4GB DDR2-400MHz CL 4-4-12-17 2T |  
Link

| 1.71 | ebastler | J1900 @ 2,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

 |1,66 | grenn-CB | Athlon II X2 250 @stock | 3GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 7-7-7-27 1T| 
Link

| 1,59 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Celeron N2930@2,16GHz | 1x4GB DDR3-1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1T| 
Link

| 1.56 | minicoopers | Intel Xeon L3014 @5104MHz | 2GB DDR3 1360 6-6-6-18 2T | 
Link

| 1,51 | Bunny_Joe | Phenom 8400 @ 2,11 Ghz | 4GB DDR2-667 MHz | 
Link
|1,34 | shootme55 | Opteron185@3000Mhz | 1GB DDR @ 400Mhz 3-3-3-8 2T |
Link

| 1.28 | Askard91 | Atom Z3740 @ 1,865Ghz | 2GB DDR3 @ 1066, 8-8-8-32  | 
Link

| 1,23 | edge1984 | AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ @ 2600Mhz| 2Gb DDR2-400MHz CL 4-4-12-16 2T | 
Link

|1.23 | Reytiros | Intel Core 2 Duo P8600 @ stock | 8GB DDR3-1066 MHz 7-7-7-20 2T | 
Link

| 1,11 | Hawky1980 | AMD Turion X2 Ultra ZM-84 @ 2317 Mhz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 6-6-6-18 2T| 
Link

| 1.11 | tehrob | c2d e2200 | 2GB DDR2- MHz CL 5-5-5-12 2T|
Link
| 1,09 | edge1984 | Intel Atom x5-Z8300 @ 1440Mhz| 2GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | 
Link

| 1.07| True Monkey| Celeron G470 @ 2173 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2318 MHz CL 7-11-7-28 1T| 
Link

| 1.02|minicoopers |Celeron G470 @ 2091 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1952 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 1T|
Link

| 0,98 | Netboy | Core 2 Duo E6300 @ 1862,05 Mhz | 2GB DDR2-266MHz CL 4-4-4-12 2T| 
Link

| 0,86 | edge1984 | Phenom II X1 960T @ 3400Mhz| 12Gb DDR3-1333MHz CL 11-11-30-41 2T | 
Link

| 0,68 | edge1984 | AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-50 @ 1600Mhz| 1,5Gb DDR2-400MHz CL 4-4-12-17 1T | 
Link

| 0.61 | minicoopers | Celeron G440 @ 1711MHz | 8GB DDR3-1710MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |
Link

| 0.61 | Softy | AMD E-350 @ 1,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1T | 
Link

| 0,52 | Netboy | Pentium 4 651 @ 3390,83 Mhz| 2GB DDR2-266MHz CL 4-4-4-12 2T| 
Link

| 0.43 | minicoopers | Celeron 326 @ 3811 MHz  | 2 GB 668MHz@ 5-5-5-15 1t |
Link

| 0,26 | minicoopers | Intel Atom N450 @ 1,67GHz | 2GB DDR3-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | 
link

| 0,22 | edge1984 | Intel Atom N450 @ 1666Mhz| 2Gb DDR2-400MHz CL 5-5-15-44 2T | 
Link
*Auf Wunsch eine Tabelle wo nur Ergebnisse mit einem 1 Kern erlaubt sind. Viel Spaß*

*Bitte die Version Cinebench R11.5 verwenden.*

*Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|2.72 | minicoopers | i7 4770k @ 4900 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-11-11-31 1T| 
Link

| 2.52 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5104 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T|
Link

| 2.19 |minicoopers | i5 3570k @ 5200 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2600MHz CL 11-11-11-30 1T| 
Link


|1.86 | biohaufen | Ryzen R7 1700 @4.0GHz | 2x 8GB DDR4 @2858  ,CL 16-16-16-35 | 
Link

|1.09 | bastian123f | i5-4210U @ 2,394GHz | 8GB @ DDR3-1600MHz, CL 11-11-11-28-1T | 
Link

| 0.61 | minicoopers | Celeron G440 @ 1711MHz | 8GB DDR3-1710MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |
Link


----------



## iGameKudan (13. August 2013)

*AW: Grafikkarte defekt? - XFX Radeon HD7970 GHz Edition*

*Jetzt auch mit Cinebench R15 Benchmark. *​ 
Den Benchmark könnt ihr hier Laden
Ein Eintrag in die Rangliste erfolgt nur mit CPU-Z Screenshots (Reiter CPU, Memory):
*Punktzahl | User Name |    CPU @  Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |   Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

| 
4048 | amdahl | 2x AMD Epyc 7301 @ 2700MHz | 16x16GB Samsung 2Rx4 DDR4-2133 reg ECC @ 1066MHz, 16-15-15-36 1T | 
Link


| 
3570 | BeNoX | AMD Threadripper 1950X @ 4.1 Ghz | G.Skill 3600Cl17 @ 3200 Cl 14-14-14-28-50 2T | 
Link


| 
3365| kampfschaaaf |AMD Threadripper X1950 | G.SKILL 3200Cl14 @ 2933Cl14-14-14-34-69 1t | Link


| 3359 | MIIIK09 | 1950X @ 4.1GHz | Corsair Dominator Platinum @ 2966MHz, 14-16-16-34 1T | 
Link


|
3114 | flotus1 | 2x Xeon E5-2650v4 @ 2561MHz | 8x16GB DDR4-2400 reg ECC Samsung @ 1229MHz, 17-17-17-39 1T | 
Link


|
2516 | shadynet | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2650v3 @ 2,30GHz | 32GB DDR4-2133 @ 1066/2133MHz, 15-15-15-36 3T | 
Link

| 2485 | stockduck | 2x Intel Xeon E5 2670v2 @ 2,5GHz | 32 GB RDDR3 ECC-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T| 
Link 

| 2417 | blu-skye | i7-6950X | 32GB DDR4-3200Dominator Platinum Special Ed. @3400 CL 14-15 -15-32-1T | 
Link

| 2409 | P5ych0 | i7 6950X@4507 Mhz | 16 GB HyperX Predator @3200 c 13 14 15 28 266 1t |
Link

| 2337| True Monkey| Ryzen R7 1700X @5191MHz | 8GB DDR4-2770 MHz CL 14-14-14-28 1T|Link
| 2263 | CosmoCortney | 2x X2687W @ 3,8GHz | 16GB 10-10-10-27 DDR3 | 
Link

| 2226 | der8auer | i7-5960X @ 5756 MHz | 4 x 4 GB 3002 15-15-15-35 2T | 
Link

|2201 | Bull56 | Intel Core i7-5960x@ 5.555GHz | 32GB DDR4 Ram @ 2777MHz, CL 16-18-18-46| 
Link

| 2182 | tehrob | 2x X5680 @ 4,9 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1568 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T| 
Link

|2061 | Xenobit | 2x X2650v2 @2.6GHz | 128GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

 |2021 | Shizophrenic | 2x Xeon E5-2670 Stock| 8x 4GB DDR3 @1860  ,CL 12-12-12-32 | 
Link

| 1938 | Superior1337 | i7-5960X@4,783Ghz | 16GB DDR4-3256 CL 15-16-16-25-1T|
Link

| 1934 | sYn |i7 6900k @4600MHz | 16 GB DDR4 @1600 (3200) ,CL 16-16-16-36 +1T |  
Link

|1921 | Softy | Intel i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 15-15-15-35 | 
Link
| 1889 | Bull56 | Intel Core i7-5960X @4,75 GHz | 4x 8GB DDR3 @ 2800 Mhz CL16-18-18-37 2T | Link

|1862 | Glen | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2620v4@ 2.10GHz | 96GB DDR4 Ram @ 2133MHz, CL 15-15-15-36 |
Link


| 1838 | Pitbull | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 4,6Ghz | 16GB DDR4 1600 @ , 16 16 16 36 2T |
Link
| 1836 | biohaufen | Ryzen R7 1700 @4.0GHz | 2x 8GB DDR4 @2858  ,CL 16-16-16-35 | Link

| 1756 | AMD-FXler | Ryzen 7 1800x @4,0 Ghz | 32GB DDR4-2933 CL16-17-17-35 1T |Link
| 1708 | Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4500 MHz | 8 x 4 GB DDR4 16-18-18-36  2T | Link

| 1674 | Crush4r | Ryzen R7 1700 @3892,1MHz | 16 GB DDR4 @1200 (2400) ,CL 14-16-16-31 +1T | 
Link

| 1646 | Incredible Alk| i7 5960X @ 4208 MHz | 2133MHz @ 15-15-15-36 2T | 
Link
| 1637 | Darkknightrippper | Ryzen 7 1700 @3792MHz | 2x8GiB DDR4-2133 , CL 14-14-14-32 +1T |
 Link

|1626 | Postguru | Ryzen R7 1700X @3774MHz | 32 GB DDR4 @1333 (2666)  ,CL 16-16-16-39 +1T | 
Link

| 1505 | Amon | Ryzen R7 1700X @3592,7MHz | 16 GB DDR4 @1200 (2400) ,CL 15-15-15-39 +1T | 
Link

| 1504| minicoopers| Intel i7 5820k @ 5000MHz | 16GB DDR4 3200 15-15-15-35 1T | 
Link

| 1491 
| True Monkey
| Xeon E5 2687W v2 4024
 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1840 MHz CL 7-8-7-20 1T
| Link
|1478 | 
Apfelkuchen | 
2x Xeon E5 2650 ES@ 2300MHz | 16GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Link

| 1470| DanielX| 2x IntelXeon E5-2620 @ 2,4Ghz | 32GB DDR4 1866Mhz CL13-13-13-31 1T | 
Link

| 1451 | True Monkey | i7 4960x @ 5399.85 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-30 2T|
 Link
_|1445 | Knogle | Intel Xeon E5-2628L v4 (ES) @ 2426,25MHz |3x 8GB DDR4 @ 2250MHz , CL-31 und 3T | _
Link
| 1436 | MDJ | i7-8700 @Stock | 16GB (2x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Corsair Vengeance LPX  CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) | 
Link

| 1427 | Glen | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2620v3@ 2.40GHz | 64GB DDR4 Ram @ 2133MHz, CL 13-13-13-31 |
 Link

| 1414 | 
True Monkey
| i7 7700K
 @ 6500 MHz | 8GB DDR4-3466 MHz CL 16-16-18-30 2T
| Link

| 1385cb | Chrisch |Intel Core i5-8600K @ 5500MHz | 2 x 8GB DDR4-3866MHz CL 16-16-16-30 | 
Link

| 1371 | Softy | Core i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | 
Link
| 1351 | MrHide | Intel Core i7 5930K @ 4,5Ghz | 16GB DDR4 1500 @ , 16 16 16 16 36 2T | 
Link

| 1350 | minicoopers | Xeon E5 2687W V2 @ 3738MHz |  16GB DDR3-2052MHz CL 9-11-9-27 2T | 
Link

|1337 | pagani-s |Intel Core i7 6800k v3 @4300MHz |32 GB Corsair Vengeance @ 3200 MHz, CL 16-18-18-36 | 
Link

| 1336 | Dr.Cupido| i7 5820k @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR4[2133MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T| 
Link

| 1328 | wolflux | i75820k @4.5 GHz | 16Gb DDR4 @ 1334 MHz CL14-14-14-35 T1 | 
Link

| 1308
 | True Monkey
| i7 6700K
@ 6000 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3444 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T
|Link

|1283 | Superscavenger | 2x Opteron 6272 @ 2,4 Ghz | 40GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz, CL 9-9-9-24 2T  | 
Link

|1270 | erpithor | i7 3930K @ 5050MHz |16 GB DDR3 @ 1616MHz CL 7-8-8-24 2T | 
Link

| 1251 | KempA | Intel Core i7 5820k@4.2GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000@2666 15-15-15-35 2T | 
Link
| 1250  | Incredible Alk | i7-3930K @ 4853 MHz | 16 GB DDR3-1887 MHz CL 9-10-9-27-2T | Link
|1242 | Gnarl | AMD Ryzen 5 1600 @ 3,70 GHz | DDR4-3200 @3000Mhz, CL16-18-18-36 + 1T | Link

| 1234 | pagani-s |Intel Core i7 6800k v3 @4000MHz |16 GB Corsair Vengeance @ 3200 MHz, CL 16-18-18-36 |
Link


| 1234 | Glen | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2620v2@ 2.10GHz | 64GB DDR3 Ram @ 1600MHz, CL 11-11-11-28 | 
Link

| 1232 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7 4930K @ 4536MHz | 16GB DDR3-2419MHz CL 9-11-11-25 2T | 
Link
| 1231cb | myZen | AMD Ryzen R5 1600X @ 3600MHz | 2 x 8GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 | 
Link

| 1221 | Dr.Helium | 2x E5-2640 @ 2,5 GHz | 64GB ECC DDR3 1300 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 1201| Schrotti | i7 4930k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28-2T | 
Link
| 1174 | Coregamer97 | Xeon E5-1660 @ 4500Mhz  | 16GB DDR3 @ 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31 1T | 
Link

| 1162 
| True Monkey
| i7 4970k
 @ 5698.67 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T
| Link

| 1161 | Reytiros | i7 3960x @4500 MHz | 32GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T| 
Link

| 1147 | unze | i7 4930K @ 4400 MHz | 32GB @ 2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2 T                         | 
Link
|1134 |W3SSI | i7 7700k @5,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR4 @ 3200 MHz, CL16-16-16-36 2T| 
Link

| 1129 | Tsd560ti| Intel Xeon E5 1650v1@4.5 GHz | 4x 4GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL11-12-12-32 1T | 
Link

| 1115 | Apfelkuchen | Intel Xeon X5650 @ 4836MHz | 3x 2GB DDR3 1760 CL 7-9-8-24 1T | 
Link

| 1104
| True Monkey
| i7 4770K 
@ 5398 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2599 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T
|
 Link

| 1073 | IGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3930K @4.2 GHz | 4x 4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL8-8-8-24 1T | 
Link

| 1061 | Lutz81 | i7 970 @ 4,6 GHz | 12GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T| 
Link

|1060 | hanrot | Intel i7-6700k @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-15-15-35 |
Link
| 1055 | Scoch | i7 7700k @4,9GHz | 16 GB DDR4 @ 3000 MHz, CL 15-17-17-35 2T | 
Link

|1045 | Xenobit | i7 3930K @ 4.17GHz | 16GB @ 1348MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 1035 | alindahouse | Intel Xeon E5-2670@ 2,6GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28-2T | 
Link

|1030 | Tassadar | i7-6700K @ 4,70 GHz | 16GB DDR4 @ 2133MHz, CL13-13-13-36 2T | 
Link

|1029 | Askard91 | i7-3930k @ 4,0Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link
| 1025
 |True Monkey
| i5 6600K
 @ 6200 MHz | 8GB DDR4-3444 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T
| Link

| 1018 | True Monkey | i7 3770k @ 5559.74 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2426 MHz CL 11-12-11-27 1T|
 Link

| 1005 | True Monkey| i7 2600k @ 5698MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T | 
Link

|1005 | Rangod | Intel Core i7 6700K @4.6GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL15-17-17-35 2T | 
Link

|1002 | minicoopers | i7-4790k@ 4900 MHz | 8 GB DDR3 2666MHz CL 9-12-12-15 1T | 
Link
|1000 | shootme55 | Xeon X5670 @4400MHz | 12 GB DDR3 @800 (1600) ,CL 9-9-9-24 +2T | 
Link

| 985 | iGameKudan | Intel Xeon X5650 @ 4300.47MHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1333 + 1x 4GB DDR3-1600 @ 1290MHz, 8-8-8-16 und 1T | 
Link

| 976| MyticDragonblast | Intel Xeon X5670 @  4,305Ghz | 4x4Gb DDR3-1866 Corsair Vengeance LP @  1640Mhz, CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 
Link

| 965 | AlexanderLu | Xeon X5650 @ 4333 MHz | 12 GB DDR3 @ 1574 MHz, CL9/21 und 2T | 
Link

| 961 | 
wolflux | 
i7-4770K @ 4700 MHz | 8Gb DDR3-2200MHz CL 9-10-10-26 1T | 
Link

|
960 
|minicoopers |i7-4770K @ 4700 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 9-10-10-28 1T
| 
Link
| 957 | panos7 | Xeon W3690@ 4521Mhz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1866Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T |  
Link

| 
945 
|rako81sna | i7-4770k @ 4700.35 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1867,6 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T
 | 
Link

 | 939 | MasterSax | i7 4770K @ 4,737 GHz | 8GB @ 800MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T                         | 
Link

| 934  | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770k @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB @ 2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28-1T                         | 
Link

|932 | Joselman | i7-4770k @ 4598.93 MHz | 16GB DDR3-2100 MHz CL 10-11-11-31 2T | 
Link
| 
926  | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,075 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2704 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T | 
Link
| 921
 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon L5639 @ 3957MHz | 6GB DDR3-1760MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T |   Link

| 920  | DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4998 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2448 MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | 
Link

| 913| Topper_Harley | i7 3770k @ 5,05GHz | 8 Gb @ 2020 CL 11-11-11-28 2T | 
Link

| 903 | IluBabe | i7 4770K @ 4,5 GHz | Adata 8GB @ 2135MHz CL 12-12-12-36 2T | 
Link

| 898| minicoopers | i7 3770K @ 4,9GHz |8 Gb @ 2600 CL 11-13-13-35 1T |
Link

| 894| minicoopers | Intel Core i7 4790 @ 4308 MHz| 4GB DDR3 @ 2586Mhz, CL 8-12-7-28 1T |
Link
| 889 
| 
Pseudoephedrin | i7-2600K @ 5202.9 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1360,2MHz CL 8-8-8-21 1T
| 
Link

| 876 | MasterNicolai | i7-4790k @ 4400Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 
Link

| 873 | DrakyxX | Intel Core i7 4770k @ 4400 MHz| 8GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz, CL 11-11-11-29 1T | 
Link

|869| Acidburn1811| i74790k @4.4 GHz | 8Gb DDR3 @ 2133MHz CL9-11-11-31 | 2T | 
Link

| 863 | WoopWoopDUB | i7 2600k @ 5000MHz | 8Gb @ 1333MHz , 8-8-8-24 | 
Link

|
860|StefanStg |i7-4770K @ 4200 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T
| Link

| 858 | True Monkey| Xeon 1231v3 @ 4126MHz | 4GB DDR3-2600MHz CL 7-12-7-30 1T |
Link

| 857 | .Marius. | 2600k @ 5,00GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 856 | minicoopers | i7-4770 @ 4151MHz  |  8GB 2342Mhz @ 10-10-10-28 1T  |  
Link

| 854 | Interceptorvtec | FX8350 @5380 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | 
Link

| 844 | True Monkey| i5 4690k @ 5489MHz | 4GB DDR3-2600MHz CL 7-12-7-30 1T | 
Link

| 843
| True Monkey
| i5 4670
 @ 5498 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2599 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T
|
Link

|841 | Skilluminati |Intel Xeon E3-1241 v3 @4093MHz |16 GB Corsair Vengeance Pro @ 979.6 MHz, CL 9-10-9-27, 2T |
Link

| 835 | BigAl | i7 3770K @ 4,6GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 834|8aseclock|Xeon E3 1240 V3 @ 4045,31MHz|8GB DDR3 @ 1916,2MHz; 9-10-9-22 1T|
Link

| 833
| True Monkey
| iE3 1230 V3
 @ 4050 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2198 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T
|
Link

| 
830 | Gerry1984 | i5 7600k @ 5.0GHz | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @ 3100MHz CL15 | 
Link

| 828 | BigAl | i7 3770K @ 4,6GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
Link

|826 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 @ 5200 Mhz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T| 
Link

|825 | Legacyy | i7 2600k @ 4,8GHz | 8Gb 1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 825 | Egoim | FX-8320@ 5166MHz | 16 GB DDR3 1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 
Link

| 820 | Panzer000| I7 3770K @ 4,7 GHZ  | 16 GB DDR 3 2000 MHZ 9-9-9-9-21 |  
Link

| 818 | minicoopers | i7 4770T @ 3958MHz | 8GB DDR3-2358 Mhz CL 8-11-11-14 1T | 
Link

|814 | iGameKudan |Intel Core i7 3820 @4,75 GHz |16 GB DDR3-2000MHz CL10-10-10-30|
Link

| 813| Shizophrenic| i7 3770K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T | 
Link

| 813 | soldier8415 | i7 3770k @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 808 | minicoopers | i7 3770 @ 4366 MHz | 1130MHz @ 8-12-8-24 1T | 
Link

| 800 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7-2600k@4,5GHz | 2x4GB@1866 MHz Cl 9-10-9-28 2T | 
Link

| 798 | gm121 | i7 4770K @ 3900,38 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T| 
Link

|790 | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | 
Link

| 780|CaptainStuhlgang| Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,9 Ghz |8GB DDR3 @ 1686 Mhz| 
Link

                     | 777 |iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4400 MHz | 2x 4GB DDR3 @ 1600 Mhz CL9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

 | 776 | pcfreak12 | Intel Xeon E3 1245 v3 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-11-11-29 1T | 
Link

| 774 | minicoopers | i7-3820 @ 4500MHz  | 8 GB 2000Mhz @ 9-9-9-24 2t | 
Link

 | 764 | ZanoPain | i7 3770K @ 4,190 GHz | 16GB @ 1596,2MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2 T                         | 
Link

| 762 | takan | i5-7600k @ 4,8GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | 
Link

| 761 | nmf | i7-4790 @ 3,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | 
Link

| 761| minicoopers | i5-4670k @ 4900 MHz | 2600MHz @ 8-12-8-28 1T | 
Link

| 758 | Weezer | i7 3770k @ 4.3GHz | 16GB @ 1600MHz , CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
link
| 756 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ CL7-8-8-21 1T |   Link

| 751 | minicoopers| Intel i5 2500k @ 5500MHz | 4GB DDR3 2133 8-10-7- 24 1T | 
Link

| 750 | iGameKudan | AMD FX8320 @4,8GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-11-11-33 | 
Link

| 746 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i5-6400 @4.48GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 CL15-17-17-35 1T | 
Link

|739 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i5 6500 @4.32GHz | 8GB DDR4-2700MHz CL15-15-15-35 1T |
Link

| 731 | Skurax | AMD FX 8350 @4,6 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866MHz 9-9-9-27-47 2T | 
Link
| 728 
| rtxus | Xeon E3-1231v3@stock | 8Gb@1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | Link

| 722 | DARPA| FX 8350 @ 4516MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 721 | Apfelkuchen | i7 920@ 4,6GHz | 6GB DDR3-1760 CL8-9-8-24 1T | 
Link

| 715 | biohaufen |  Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4.7 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 2133Mhz CL 10-11-11-31 1T | 
Link

| 715 | nmf | Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 1T | 
Link

| 706 | MrWoogey | i5 4670k @ 4,8GHz | 8Gb @ 1866 , CL 11-11-11-28 2T | 
Link

| 703 | ebastler | i5 4670K @ 4,6GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 
693 
|minicoopers | i5 3570k @ 4900 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-11-11-30 1T
| 
Link
| 692 | 
True Monkey
| i3 7350kK
 @ 6300 MHz | 8GB DDR4-3466 MHz CL 16-16-18-30 2T
| Link
|687 
| Frontline25 | Xeon e3 1231v3 @ stock | 2x8gb 1600mhz, 9 9 9 24 und T1 | Link

| 675 | soldier8415 | i5 2500k @ 5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link
| 664 |
True Monkey
| i3 6320
@ 6000 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3444 MHz CL 13-16-16-28 1T
| Link 

| 663 | Paulebaer1979 | FX-8150@4,4Ghz | 32GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | 
Link

| 662 | Hobbybastler1997 | i5 4670K @ 4,4 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600| 
Link

| 
662 |minicoopers |
 i7 950 @ 4207 MHz | 6GB DDR3-1682 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T
| 
Link

| 635 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i5 2500K @4.7GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz, 10-12-12-31 1T | 
Link

| 634 | MasterSax | i7 920 @ 4,1GHz |  4x3 Gb @ 1560 , CL 9.9.9.24 1T | 
Link
| 620 | CrimsoN 2.0
| i5 2500K
 @ 4700 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9 9 9 24 1T | 
Link

| 616 | minicoopers | Intel i5 4570 @3912MHz | 4GB DDR3 2600 8-12-7-28 1T | 
Link

| 615 | flugl | i7 4700MQ 2,4GHz | 24GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
Link

| 613 | minicoopers | i7-965 @ 4000MHz  | 6 GB 1334MHz@ 9-9-9-24 1t | 
Link

| 606 | Commander93 | Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
Link

| 604 | WuBomber411 | FX 8120 @ 4022 MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 8-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 603| 0madmexx0 | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 4,0GHz | 8GB @ 1333, 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 593 | Pseudoephedrin | i5 2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 583 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3630QM @2.4-3.4 GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3 @ 1600 Mhz CL9-9-9-24 1T | Link
| 574 | sikeij | Xeon E3-1230 Sandy | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Link
| 552 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 4702MQ @2.2-3.2GHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz, CL 11-11-11-28 1T |Link​
| 548
| True Monkey
| i5 4430 
@ 3494 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2330 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T
| Link

| 548 | crisinmud | I5-4570@3,6Ghz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 
Link

| 547 | 0madmexx0 | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3,6GHz | 8GB @ 1333, 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 544 | NicoGermanman |Intel Core i5 4670 @3800Mhz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 532 | minicoopers| i5 4430 @ 3424MHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2282MHz 9-12-12-15 1T | 
Link

| 527 | True Monkey | i5 3350P @ 3711.41 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1908 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T|
 Link 

|515|JJup82|Intel i3 6100 @ 4900 Mhz|8GB DDR4 @ 2828 Mhz, CL 15-17-17-35|
Link

| 503| tsd560ti| Amd Fx6100 @4,466Mhz| 8Gb Kingston @ 850Mhz, 10-11-11-28-39 | 
Link

| 487| Acidburn | Core I5 2500k 3,3 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1333| 
Link

| 470  | thoast3 | AMD FX-6300 @ 4,1 GHz @ all Cores | 8 GB G.Skill Ares @ 803.5 MHz, CL 11-11-11-28, 2N |
Link

| 470|Dreiradsimulator|i5 4460@3,2Ghz |8GB DDR3-1600(800 Mhz)  cl 9-9-9-24-1t | 
Link

| 452 
| True Monkey
| Pentium 3258 @ 5998Mhz
 | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T
| Link 

| 447 | lord_mogul | Xeon X5460 @ 4104 MHz | 8 GB DDR2 @ 912 MHz, CL6-6-6-21 und 2T | 
Link

|436 | pagani-s |Intel Core i3 6100 v3 @4217MHz |16 GB Corsair Vengeance @ 2432 MHz, CL 16-18-18-36 |]
Link

| 432 | minicoopers | Intel Core i3 4370 @ 4141MHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 2616Mhz, CL 6-11-6-24 1T |
Link

| 427 | True Monkey| i3 4370 @ 4105MHz | 4GB DDR3-2596MHz CL 7-12-7-28 1T |
 Link

| 421| minicoopers | Intel Pentium G3258 @ 5,4GHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 2600Mhz, CL 6-11-6-24 1T |
Link

| 416 | minicoopers | i3 4370 @ 4045MHz | 8GB DDR3-2554MHz CL 9-12-11-15 1T  | 
Link

| 407 | minicoopers | i3 4360 @ 3977 MHz | 8 GB 2150MHz@ 7-10-10-15 1t |  
Link

| 401| type_o | P2 X4 945 @ 3,9GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
Link

| 398 | minicoopers | i3 4340 @ 3851MHz | 8 GB 2138MHz@ 7-10-10-14 1t |  
Link
| 391 | iGameKudan | Intel Pentium G4560 @3.5GHz | 16GB DDR4-RAM @3200MHz CL15-17-17-35 1T | 
Link

| 371 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon E5504@ 3,15GHz |  6GB DDR3-1260 CL8-8-8-20 1T | 
Link

| 361 | BaGStubeLabel | Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 @ 3,407 Ghz | 8GB DDR2 @ 852MHz  5-5-5-17 2T | 
Link

| 360 | nmf | i5-4160 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 341 | pcfreak12 | FX4170 @ 4600 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 340 | JJup82 | AMD A8-5600k @ 4,4 GHZ | 4 GB DDR3 1866 MHZ 9-10-9-27 | 
Link

|332 | edge1984 | Phenom II X4 960T @ 3400Mhz| 12Gb DDR3-1333MHz CL 11-11-30-41 2T | 
Link

|
331 
|minicoopers |
 i3-4330T @ 3195 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2342 MHz CL 10-11-11-28 1T
| 
Link

| 330 | minicoopers | i5 650 @ 4528MHz  | 8 GB 1886MHz@ 8-9-8-24 1t |  
Link

| 329  | tehrob | i5 750 @ 2,67 Ghz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 11-12-11-24 2T| 
Link

| 320 | minicoopers | i3 3240 @ 3596 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1978 Mhz @ 8-9-9-20 1T  | 
Link

| 317 | Abductee | Intel Atom C2750 @ 2,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-24 | 
Link

| 306 | nmf | i5-4210M @ 2,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | 
Link

| 290 | edge1984 | Phenom II X4 960T @ 3000Mhz| 12Gb DDR3-1333MHz CL 11-11-30-41 2T | 
Link
_| 282 | nmf | i3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz | Link_

| 264 | minicoopers | Pentium G3420 @ 3402 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 2338 Mhz @  8-11-11-14 1T |  
Link
_| 256 | nmf | i3-3210M @ 2,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz | Link
_
| 238 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i5-4200U @1.6-2.6GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600MHz CL12-15-15-34 1T | 
Link

| 236 | ebastler | q8200 @ 2,33GHz | 6GB DDR2-667 5-5-15-44 2T | 
Link

| 226 | bastian123f | i5-4210U @ 2,394GHz | 8GB @ DDR3-1600MHz, CL 11-11-11-28-1T | 
Link

 | 222 | pcfreak12 | i7-620M @ 3325,5 MHz | 4GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1T | 
Link

| 
205 | 
minicoopers 
| 
Celeron G1630 @ 2959Mhz
 | 
8GB DDR3- 2254MHZ CL 9-11-11-15 1T | 
Link

| 201 | minicoopers | Celeron G1620@ 2859 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1976 Mhz @  9-9-9-20 1T |  
Link

| 
197 
| 
minicoopers | 
Celeron G1820T @ 2562 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1922 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 1T
|
Link
_| 197 | nmf | Pentium G2020 @ 2,9 GHz | 4 GB DDR3 @ 1333 | Link_

| 194 | minicoopers | Celeron G1610 @ 2755 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1978 Mhz @ 9-9-9-20 1T | 
Link

|176 | Askard91 | C2D E8500@ 3166 MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 MHz CL 5-5-5-16 2T | 
Link

| 171 | minicoopers | Celeron G530 | 8GB DDR3-2240MHz CL 8-10-10-14 1T  | 
Link

|157 | nmf | Core2Duo E8500 @ 3,16 GHz | 8 GB DDR2 @ 333 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | 
Link
|145 | edge1984 | Intel Pentium B980 @ 2400Mhz| 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link
 |143 | edge1984 | AMD Athlon 2 X2 260 @ 3200Mhz| 4GB DDR2-400MHz CL 5-5-15-44 2T | 
Link

| 143 | ebastler | J1900 @ 2,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 136 | minicoopers | Intel Xeon L3014 @4953MHz | 2GB DDR3 1320 6-6-6-18 2T |
Link

| 131 | nmf | i3-350M @ 2,26 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1066 | 
Link

|107 | edge1984 | AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ @ 2600Mhz| 2Gb DDR2-400MHz CL 4-4-12-16 2T | 
Link

| 
95| True Monkey
| 
Celeron G470 @ 2179 MHz | 4GB DDR3-1952 MHz CL 7-8-7-20 1T
|
Link

| 
91| 
minicoopers | 
Celeron G470 @ 2091 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1952 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 1T
|
Link

| 70 | edge1984 | Phenom II X1 960T @ 3400Mhz| 12Gb DDR3-1333MHz CL 11-11-30-41 2T | 
Link

| 55 | minicoopers | Celeron G440 @ 1711Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1710MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 26| minicoopers | Celeron 326 @ 3811 MHz  | 2 GB 668MHz@ 5-5-5-15 1t |  
Link
*Auf Userwunsch habe ich jetzt noch mal eine Tabelle hinzugefügt.
*Bei dieser Tabelle geht es darum seine CPU mit einen festen Takt zu Benchen. Ich dachte dabei an 3GHz das müssten die meisten CPU´s schaffen. Da man es nicht immer schafft genau 3GHz einzustellen. Hat man eine Differenz von +- 10MHz also 3010MHz oder 2990MHz.
*Bitte die Version Cinebench R15 verwenden.*

*Punktzahl | User Name |    CPU @  Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |   Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|918 | JanJake | Intel i7 5820K @ 3007MHz | 4x 4GiB DDR4 3208 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 |
| 911| FTTH | i7 5820K @ 2999,30 MHz | 8GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 18-18-18-44 2T |
Link
|
903 | PitBull| i7-5930 @ 3008 MHz | 4 x 4 GB DDR4 15-15-15-36 1T | 
Link


| 884 | FTTH | i7 5820K @ 2999,30 MHz | 8GB DDR4-2133MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T |
 Link

| 822 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7 4930K @ 3008.97MHz | 16GB DDR3-2406MHz CL 9-11-11-23 1T | Link


| 
811 | fabianiosodon | i7 4930k @ 3008,89 Mhz | 32 GB DDR3 @ 1852 Mhz, 10-10-10-28 T2 | 
Link
| 
802| Pstif | I7 4930K @ 2999,66 MHZ | 32 GB DDR3 @ 1600, 9-9-9-27 T1 | 
Link
|749 | erpithor | i7 3930K @ 3GHz | 16GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 2T | Link
| 705  | MyticDragonblast |  Intel Xeon X5670 @  3,0Ghz | 4x4Gb DDR3-1866 Corsair Vengeance LP @  1500Mhz, CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Link
|624 |rako81sna | i7-4770k @ 3000.37 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | Link

| 617 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770K @ 3GHz | 8GB @ 2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28 1T | Link

|614 | MasterSax | i7-4770k @ 2999.85 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T |
 Link

|                         556| Softy | i7-3770K @ 3000 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T | Link

|
555|StefanStg |i7-3770K @ 3000 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T
|Link
|
| 520 | Dark-Blood | i7-3820 @ 3000 MHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
Link

| 
491 |minicoopers |
 i7 950 @ 3006 MHz | 6GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T
| 
Link

|475|MasterSax |i7-920K @ 3000 MHz | 12GB DDR3-1200MHz CL 8-8-8-20 1T | 
Link

| 
434 |minicoopers | i5 3570k @ 3000 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-11-11-30 1T
| Link

| 290 | edge1984 | Phenom II X4 960T @ 3000Mhz| 12Gb DDR3-1333MHz CL 11-11-30-41 2T | 
Link

   |240|PC-Liebhaber323|Athlon x4 640 @ stock|4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-2 | 
Link*
Auf Wunsch eine Tabelle wo nur Ergebnisse mit einem 1 Kern erlaubt sind. Viel Spaß*
*
Bitte den Cinebench R15 verwenden!*

*Punktzahl | User Name |    CPU @  Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |   Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 218 | Gerry1984 | i5 7600k @ 5.0GHz | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @ 3100MHz CL15 | 
Link

|205|JJup82|Intel i3 6100 @ 4900 Mhz|8GB DDR4 @ 2828 Mhz, CL 15-17-17-35|
Link

| 200 | takan | i5-7600k @ 4,8GHz | 16gb DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-35 35 2T | 
Link

| 198 | JackTheHero | i7 7700K @ Stock (4200/4500) | DDR4-3000@ 3000, CL15-17-17-35 CR1 | 
Link 

| 185| biohaufen | Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4.7 GHz |16GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz CL-10-11-11-31 1T | 
Link
| 165 | biohaufen | Ryzen R7 1700 @4.0GHz | 2x 8GB DDR4 @2858  ,CL 16-16-16-35 | 
Link

|163 | Skilluminati |Intel Xeon E3-1241 v3 @4093MHz |16 GB Corsair Vengeance Pro @ 979.6 MHz, CL 9-10-9-27, 2T |
Link

|157 | nmf | i7-4790 @ 3,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | 
Link

| 152 | Gnarl | AMD Ryzen 5 1600 @ 3,70 GHz | DDR4-3200 @3000Mhz, CL16-18-18-36 + 1T | 
Link

| 149| Tsd560ti | Intel Xeon E5 1650v1@4.5 GHz | 4x 4GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL11-12-12-32 1T | 
Link

|145 | NicoGermanman |Intel Core i5 4670 @3800MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

|143 | nmf | Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 1T | 
Link

|142 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3820 @4,5-4,75 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2000MHz CL10-10-10-30 | 
Link

| 141 | IGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3930K @4.2 GHz | 4x 4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL8-8-8-24 1T | 
Link

 |140 | nmf | i5-4160 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 128 | MyticDragonblast |  Intel Xeon X5670 @  4,305Ghz | 4x4Gb DDR3-1866 Corsair Vengeance LP @  1640Mhz, CL 9-9-9-24-2T| 
Link

|121 | nmf | i5-4210M @ 2,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | 
Link

|112 | nmf | i3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz | 
Link

|105 | nmf | i3-3210M @ 2,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz | 
Link

|102 | nmf | Pentium G2020 @ 2,9 GHz | 4 GB DDR3 @ 1333 | 
Link

|99 | bastian123f | i5-4210U @ 2,394GHz | 8GB @ DDR3-1600MHz, CL 11-11-11-28-1T | 
Link
 | 96 | Knogle | Intel Xeon E5-2628L v4 (ES) @ 2426,25MHz |3x 8GB DDR4 @ 2250MHz , CL-31 und 3T | 
Link

|75 | nmf | Core2Duo E8500 @ 3,16 GHz | 8 GB DDR2 @ 333 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | 
Link

| 70 | edge1984 | Phenom II X1 960T @ 3400Mhz| 12Gb DDR3-1333MHz CL 11-11-30-41 2T | 
Link
_|64 | nmf | i3-350M @ 2,26 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1066 | Link_

| 55 | minicoopers | Celeron G440 @ 1711Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1710MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link


----------



## iGameKudan (13. August 2013)

*AW: Grafikkarte defekt? - XFX Radeon HD7970 GHz Edition*

*CINEBENCH R20*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 8416 | balduin2 | Ryzen Threadripper 2950X @ 4,3 GHz | 64GB DDR4 3200 14-15-14-28 1T | 
Link


| 7657 | Mr-JiJi | I9 7920X @4,9Ghz | 32Gb DDR4-3200Mhz, 19-19-19-46-2T | 
Link

| 7094 | DaHell63 | I9 7920X @4.5GHz | 32GB DDR-4 3000MHz  15-17-17-35  2T | 
Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 7065 | TheBadFrag | i9-9920X @ 4,5Ghz | 64GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | 
Link

| 7041| Snowhack| Core i9 7920X@4,5Ghz 1,25VCore  | 32GB DDR4-3200  CL16-18-18-36 2T | 
link

| 5462 | IICARUS | Intel Core i9 9900K @5,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4-4000 MHZ CL18-18-18-36 2T | 
Link

| 5333 | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5,2Ghz | 32GB DDR4-3600 MHz @ 4000 CL 18-19-19-39 400 2T | 
Link

 |5223 |pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0Ghz | 32GB DDR4-3200 MHz @ 3400 CL 16-18-18-36 442 2T | 
Link

|5190 | CvBuron | i7-7820X @ 4,9 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 17-18-18-36 2T | 
Link

| 5185 | Lios Nudin | i7-7820X @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T |
 Link

| 4452 | Darkearth27 | AMD Ryzen 7 2700X @ 4,35 GHz | 16GB DDR4 3466 MHz CL14-15-14-28 1T | 
Link

| 4376 | bisonigor | Intel Core i7-8700K @5,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-4700 MHZ CL18-20-20-38 2T | 
Link

| 
4350 | ceVoIX | AMD Ryzen 7 2700X @ 4200 MHz | 16 GB G.Skill FlareX DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34-48 1T | Link

| 4210 | biohaufen | Ryzen 7 1700 @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR4 2933 14-16-16-31 1T | 
Link

| 
4.030 | Obiwan | AMD Ryzen 7 1800X @ 4.000 MHz | 16GB Patriot Viper RGB @ 3466 14-15-14-30-44 1T | 
L
ink

| 3966 | wuchzael |AMD Ryzen 7 1700X @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL14-14-14-34 1T | 
Link

| 3947 | Blechdesigner | Intel Core i7 8700K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL16-16-16-36 2T | 
Link

| 3584 | Lotti_the_Cat | Intel Xeon 1680 v2 @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL9-11-11-31 1T | 
Link

 |3379| Zotac2012 | i5 8600K@ 5,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4 3200 MHz 16-16-16-32 2T |
Link

| 3129 | Jimiblu| Ryzen 2600@ 4,10 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 G.Skill Aegis CL 26-18-18-38-71-1T | 
Link

 |3013 | Crush4r | AMD Ryzen 5 2600 @ 3889,9mhz | G-Skill F4-2400C15-8GIS @ 2400mhz, 15-15-15-35 1T | 
Link

|2998 | Basti | i7-5820k @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 15-15-15-37 2T | 
Link

| 2848 | Blechdesigner | Ryzen 5 1600 @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL16-15-15-35 1T | 
Link

| 2821 | flozge | AMD Ryzen 5 2600 @ 3,95GHz | 16GB DDR4 @1600MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | 
Link

| 2601 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3930K @4,8GHz | 32GB DDR3-2133MHZ CL10-10-10-30 1T | 
Link

| 2424 | Blechdesigner | Intel Core i7 7700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL16-16-16-36 2T | 
Link
| 2318 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @4.2GHz | 16 GB DDR-3  2133MHz 9-11-11-31 2T | 
Link

| 2315 | MaxthonFan | Intel Core i7-3970X @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1866 CL9-10-9-32 1T | 
Link
| 2137 | type_o | I7 4770k @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR3 @1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T |Link
|2079 | interessierterUser | I7-4770K@4400 | 32GB DDR3@ 2400, CL11-13-13-31-2T | Línk

| 980 | noghry | AMD FX-8320E @ 3,2 GHz | 12 GB OCZ DDR3 @ 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24-41 | Link

*Singlecore:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

| 583 | Zotac2012 | i5 8600K@ 5,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4 3200 MHz 16-16-16-32 2T |*Link*

| 
577 | bisonigor | Intel Core i7-8700K @5,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-4700 MHZ CL18-20-20-38 2T | Link

|545 | IICARUS | Intel Core i9 9900K @5,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4-4000 MHZ CL18-18-18-36 2T | 
Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 533 |pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,2Ghz | 32GB DDR4-3200 MHz @ 3400 CL 16-18-18-36 442 2T | 
Link

| 528 | Blechdesigner | Intel Core i7 8700K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL16-16-16-36 2T | 
Link

| 
526 | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5,2Ghz | 32GB DDR4-3600 MHz @ 4000 CL 18-19-19-39 400 2T | Link
| 515 | Lios Nudin | i7-7820X @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | Link

  | 507 | CvBuron | i7-7820X @ 4,9 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 17-18-18-36 2T | 
Link

| 476 | Blechdesigner | Intel Core i7 7700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL16-16-16-36 2T | 
Link

|463| Snowhack| Core i9 7920X@4,5Ghz 1,234VCore  | 32GB DDR4-3200  CL16-18-18-36 2T | 
link

| 444 | Duvar| Ryzen 2600 @ 4.375GHz | 16GB DDR4 3533MHz 14-15-14-21 1T | 
Link

| 443 | balduin2 | Ryzen Threadripper 2950X @ 4,3 GHz | 64GB DDR4 3200 14-15-14-28 1T | 
Link

| 432 | Darkearth27 | AMD Ryzen 7 2700X @ 4,35GHz | 16GB DDR4 3466 MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1T | 
Link

| 
427 | interessierterUser | I7-4770K@4400 | 32GB DDR3@ 2400, CL11-13-13-31-2T |   Línk

| 407 | wuchzael |AMD Ryzen 7 1700X @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL14-14-14-34 1T | 
Link

| 399 | Crush4r |AMD Ryzen 5 2600 @ 3889,9mhz | G-Skill F4-2400C15-8GIS @ 2400mhz, 15-15-15-35 1T | 
Link

| 378 | Blechdesigner | Ryzen 5 1600 @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL16-15-15-35 1T | 
Link

| 373 | wtfnow | Ryzen 1700 @ 3,75 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2966 HyperX FURY CL14-15-15-35 1T | 
Link

| 348 | Lotti_the_Cat | Intel Xeon 1680 v2 @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL9-11-11-31 1T | 
Link

| 345 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3930K @4,8GHz | 32GB DDR3-2133MHz CL10-10-10-30 1T | 
Link

| 302 | MaxthonFan | Intel Core i7-3970X @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1866 CL9-10-9-32 1T | 
Link

Viel Spaß beim Benchen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Die alten Cinebench 2003-Ergebnisse:


Spoiler



So jetzt auch mit Cinebench 2003 einmal als Multicore und Singlecore.

Link: Cinebench2003

Multicore:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|
6381 | Softy | Intel i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 15-15-15-35 | 
Link


| 5169 
| True Monkey
| i7 4970k
 @ 5698.67 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2800 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T
|  Link

|5065| minicoopers | Xeon E5 2687W V2 @ 3823 | 8GB DDR3- 2108MHz CL 7-11-11-15 1T |
Link

| 5005 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7 4930K @ 4536MHz | 16GB DDR3-2419MHz CL 9-11-11-25 2T | 
Link

| 4865| True Monkey | i5 4690k @ 5498MHz | 8GB DDR3-2800MHz CL 11-13-13-35 1T | 
Link

| 4605| True Monkey | i5 4690k @ 5198MHz | 4GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 8-11-8-28 1T | 
Link

|4513| minicoopers|i7-4790k@ 4900 MHz | 8 GB DDR3 2666MHz CL 9-12-12-15 1T | 
Link
|4451 | biohaufen | Ryzen R7 1700 @4.0GHz | 2x 8GB DDR4 @2858  ,CL 16-16-16-35 | 
Link

| 4350 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5075 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2707 MHz CL 11-13-12-28 1T | 
Link

| 4303  | rako81sna | i7 4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB @ 1866MHz CL 9-9-9-2 1T | 
Link

| 4262 | MasterSax | i7 4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB @ 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
Link
| 4142
|
 biohaufen 
|
 Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4.7 GHz 
|
 16GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz CL-10-12-12-31 2T 
| Link

|3850| minicoopers|i7-4770@ 4172 MHz | 8 GB DDR3 2140MHz CL 7-10-10-14 1T | 
Link

| 2829 
| True Monkey
| Pentium 3258 @ 5598Mhz
 | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T
| Link

| 2288| True Monkey | i3 4370 @ 4105MHz | 4GB DDR3-2596MHz CL 7-12-7-29 1T |
 Link

 | 2258 
| True Monkey
| i3 4360
 @ 4056 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2188 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T
| Link

| 2252| minicoopers | i3 4370 @ 4045MHz | 8GB DDR3-2554MHz CL 9-12-11-15 1T  |
Link

| 2175 | minicoopers | i3 4360 @ 3977 MHz | 8 GB 2150MHz@ 7-10-10-15 1t |  
Link

| 2110 | minicoopers | i3 4340 @ 3851MHz | 8 GB 2138MHz@ 7-10-10-14 1t |  
Link

| 1773 | minicoopers | i3 4330T @ 3193MHz  | 8 GB 2128MHz @ 7-10-10-14 1t |  
Link

| 
1423 | 
minicoopers 
| 
Celeron G1630 @ 
2959Mhz
| 
8GB DDR3- 2254MHZ CL 9-11-11-15 1T | 
Link

| 1137 | minicoopers | Celeron G530 | 8GB DDR3-2240MHz CL 8-10-10-14 1T  | 
Link
|1027 | S754 | AMD Athlon 5150 @ 2336 MHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 1168 MHz, CL 8-8-8-20 1T | 
Link
*Singelcore:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 1297 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5099 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-12-28 1T | 
Link
| 1277
|
 biohaufen 
|
 Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4.7 GHz 
|
 16GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz CL-10-12-12-31 2T 
|
 Link

| 1276 | MasterSax | i7 4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB @ 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
Link


| 1167 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7 4930K @ 4536MHz | 16GB DDR3-2419MHz CL 9-11-11-25 2T | Link
|793 | biohaufen | Ryzen R7 1700 @4.0GHz | 2x 8GB DDR4 @2858  ,CL 16-16-16-35 | Link

| 321 | S754 | AMD Athlon 5150 @ 2336 MHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 1168 MHz, CL 8-8-8-20 1T | 
LinkViel Spaß beim Benchen.


----------



## StefanStg (12. September 2013)

*[Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Alter Startbeitrag #1: 



Spoiler



*Herzlich willkommen zum Cinebench-Ranking!
*
Den Benchmark könnt Ihr hier runterladen:
Einmal R11.5 Cinebench - Download
  R15 Cinebench - Download
und R2003 Cinebench2003
Ein Eintrag in die Rangliste erfolgt nur mit CPU-Z Screenshots (Reiter CPU, Memory):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kurze Anleitung zum "Link": 



Spoiler



Um den Link am Ende   der   Zeile hinzuzufügen, klickt auf Euren angehängten Screenshot und   wählt   "Link in neuem Tab öffnen". Dann kopiert die Adresse des neuen   Tabs und   fügt sie am Ende der Zeile ein. Dann könnt ihr auf "Vorschau"    klicken,  und der Link wird automatisch umgewandelt. Dann nur noch  den   Text in  "Link" ändern und fertig 





Spoiler



 Wenn Euer Browser den Link nicht automatisch umwandelt, könnt Ihr es so machen:
 Den  Screenshot per Anhang hochladen. Dann in die  Vorschau gehen und  den    Screenshot im Neuen Tab öffnen. Dann die Adresse  des Tabs  kopieren  und   folgendermaßen  verlinken:

 [*url=http://Adresse des verlinken  screenshots]Link[/url*] (Ihr müsst    aber die Sternchen und alle  Leerzeichen weglassen, nur anders kann ich    es hier nicht  schreiben)



Postet bitte Euer Ergebnis nach folgendem Schema:

*Punktzahl | User Name |    CPU @  Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |   Link*

 Let's bench 
*Wenn ihr eure Grafikkarte(n) benchen wollt kann ich euch diesen Benchmark von Softy sehr empfehlen*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/261181-ranking-unigine-valley.html

*Wichtig: Post nur mit Bild werden nicht in der List mit aufgenommen!
*
*Punktzahl | User Name |    CPU @  Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |   Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 25.85 
| stockduck 
| 
2x Intel Xeon E5 2670v2
 @ 2,5GHz | 32 GB RDDR3 ECC-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T
|
Link

|25,49 | CosmoCortney | 2x X2687W @ 3,8GHz | 16GB 10-10-10-27 DDR3 | 
Link

| 25.34 | der8auer | i7-5960X @ 5847 MHz | 3 x 4 GB 2858 13-14-15-36 1T | 
Link

|  24,52 | tehrob | 2x X5680 @ 4,9 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1568 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T|
Link
*| 24.08 | Bull56 | Intel Core i7-5960x@ 5.555GHz | 32GB DDR4 Ram @ 2777MHz, CL 16-18-18-46| Link*

| 19,03| Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4500 MHz | 4 x 4 GB DDR4 14-14-14-38 2T | 
Link

| 18.59 | der8auer | i7-4930K @ 6138 MHz  | 4 x 8 GB 2630 9-12-12-21 1T | 
Link

  | 18.17 | Incredible Alk| i7 5960X @ 4206 MHz | 2133MHz @ 15-15-15-36 2T | 
Link

| 16.82 
| True Monkey
| Xeon E5 2687W v2 4039
 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1840 MHz CL 7-8-7-20 1T
| Link 
|
16,64 | 
Apfelkuchen | 
2x Xeon E5 2650 ES@ 2300MHz | 16GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |   Link

|16.37 | True Monkey | i7 4960x @ 5400.01 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-30 2T|
 Link

| 16.26 | minicoopers| Intel i7 5820k @5000MHz | 16GB DDR4 3200 15-15-15-35 1T | 
Link
| 15.75|
 DanielX| 2x IntelXeon E5-2620 @ 2,4Ghz | 32GB DDR4 1866Mhz CL13-13-13-31 1T | Link

| 15,37| hellr3aser |i7 5820K @ 4.8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-16-16- 2T | 
Link

|15.25 | minicoopers | Xeon E5 2687W V2 @ 3772MHz | 16GB DDR3-2070MHz CL 9-9-9-21 1T | 
Link

| 14,82 | Dr.Cupido| i7 5820k @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR4-2133MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | 
Link

| 14,53 | wolflux | i75820k @4.5 GHz | 16Gb DDR4 @ 1334 MHz CL14-14-14-35 T1 | 
Link

| 14.42 | erpithor | i7 3930K @ 5050MHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1616MHz CL 7-8-8-24 2T | 
Link

| 14.35 | Dr.Helium | 2x E5-2640 @ 2,5 GHz | 64GB ECC DDR3 1300 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link
*| 14.*
*08 | Glen | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2620v2@ 2.10GHz | 64GB DDR3 Ram @ 1600MHz, CL 11-11-11-28 | Link*

|14.06 | Incredible Alk| i7-3930K @ 4848 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1886 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | 
Link

| 13.82 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7 4930K @ 4536MHz | 16GB DDR3-2419MHz CL 9-11-11-25 2T | 
Link

| 13.67 | Schrotti | i7 4930K @ 4598 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-24 2T | 
Link

| 13.62 | Reytiros | i7 3960x @ 4700MHz | 32 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
Link

| 13.61 | Superscavenger | 2x Opteron 6272 @ 2,4 Ghz | 40GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz, CL 9-9-9-24 2T |
Link

|13,60 | Abductee | 2x Opteron 6272 @ 2400MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
Link

|13.36 | der8auer | i7 3770K @ 6515 MHz | 8 GB DDR3 2650 MHz 8-12-8-27 1T | 
Link

|12.73 | Askard91 | i7-3930k @ 4,5Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 12.58 
| True Monkey
| i7 4970k
 @ 5698.67 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T
| Link

| 12.40 |Apfelkuchen | Intel Xeon X5650 @ 4836MHz | 3x 2GB DDR3 1760 CL 7-9-8-24 1T | 
Link

| 12.33 | minicoopers | i7 4790k @ 5600 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 9-12-12-15 1t | 
Link

| 12,04| PCTOM | i7 4930k @ 4,003 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2134MHz CL 9-11-10-28 2T| 
Link

| 12.00 
| True Monkey
| i7 4770K
 @ 5422 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T
| Link

| 11.99 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 3999,1 MHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T | 
Link

|11.82 | Lutz81 | i7 970 @ 4,6 GHz | 12GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T|
Link

| 11.26 | True Monkey | i7 2600k @ 5698MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T |
 Link 

|10.88 | iGameKudan | Intel Xeon X5650 @ 4300.47MHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1333 + 1x 4GB DDR3-1600 @ 1290MHz, 8-8-8-16 und 1T | 
Link

| 10.81 | minicoopers | i7-4790k@ 4900 MHz | 8 GB DDR3 2666MHz CL 9-12-12-15 1T | 
Link

| 10.78 | Dancel | i7 3770K @ 5,3 GHz| 2133 MHz @ 10-11-10-30 1T | 
Link
|10,75 | wolflux | 
i7-4770K @ 4900 MHz | 8Gb DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T | 
Link

| 10,47 | Duvar |  i7 4770K @ 4747 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1616MHz CL9 9-9-24 2T | 
Link
| 10,44 | 
Apfelkuchen | 
Xeon L5639 @ 4046MHz | 6GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T |   Link

| 10,40 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770k @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB @ 2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28-2T                         | 
Link

| 10.33| m0psX2|i7-3770k@5100MHz|16GB DDR3@2200MHz CL 9-11-10-28 2T| 
Link

| 10.32 | MasterSax | i7 4770K @ 4,737 GHz | 8GB @ 1366MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1 T | 
Link

| 10.27 | Blechdesigner | i7 2600K @ 5200 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2133 MHz 7-10-7-27 1T | 
Link

| 10.23 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5000 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| 
Link

|10,18 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7-2600k @ 5,175GHz | 8GB DDR3-1932MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T| 
Link

| 10,18| atze1979 | i7 3770k @ 4.9 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 1T| 
Link

| 10,11 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770k @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB @ 2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28-1T | 
Link

| 10.13 | DrDave | 3770K @ 4949MHz | 8GB @ 2424MHz 10-12-11-28 1T | 
Link

| 10,03| minicoopers | i7-3700k @ 4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | 
link

|
9.99
|StefanStg |i7-3770K @ 4.9GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T
| Link

|
9.91
|StefanStg |i7-4790K @ 4500 MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T 
| Link

|9.74 | BlackBird1 | i7 3770k @ 4,8ghz | 16gb DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-29 2T |
Link

|9,64 | Axonia | i7 3770k @ 4.8 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 12-12-12-31 2T| 
Link

| 9.56
| minicoopers | Intel Core i7 4790 @ 4308 MHz| 4GB DDR3 @ 2586Mhz, CL 8-12-7-28 1T | 
Link

| 9.55 | DrakyxX | Intel Core i7 4770k @ 4400 MHz| 8GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz, CL 11-11-11-29 1T | 
Link

| 9.48 | True Monkey | i5 4690k @ 5522MHz | 8GB DDR3-2800MHz CL 11-13-13-35 1T |
 Link

|9,36 | Acidburn1811| i74790k @4.4 GHz | 8Gb DDR3 @ 2133MHz CL9-11-11-31| 2T | 
Link

| 9.34 | BigAl | i7 3770K @ 4,6GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
Link

|
9.27
|StefanStg |i7-4770K @ 4200 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T
|
Link

| 9.18 | minicoopers | i7 4770@ 4151 Mhz | 8GB 2342Mhz @ 10-10-10-28 1T |
Link

|9,04 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 @ 5225 Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T| 
Link

| 9,03 | Egoim | FX-8320@ 5241,3MHz | 16 GB DDR3 1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 
Link

| 9.00
| True Monkey
| E3 1230 V3
 @ 4051 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2190 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T
| Link

| 8.97 | True Monkey | i5 4690k @ 5189MHz | 4GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 8-11-8-28 1T |
 Link 

| 8.96|8aseclock|Xeon E3 1240 V3 @ 4050,76MHz|8GB DDR3 @ 1918,2MHz; 9-10-9-22 1T|
Link

| 8.95 | minicoopers | i7 3770 @ 4366 MHz | 1130MHz @ 8-12-8-24 1T | 
Link

| 8.79 | minicoopers| Intel i5 2500k @ 5500MHz | 4GB DDR3 2133 8-10-7- 24 1T | 
Link
| 8.69 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3820 @ 4500MHz | 4x 4GB DDR3-1333 CL8-8-8-16 1T | 
Link

| 8.62 | minicoopers | i7 4770T @ 3958MHz | 8GB DDR3-2358 Mhz CL 8-11-11-14 1T | 
Link

| 8.43 | minicoopers | i5-4670k @ 4900 MHz | 2600MHz @ 8-12-8-28 1T | 
Link

|
 8.17 
|minicoopers | i5 3570k @ 4900 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-11-11-30 1T
| 
Link

| 8.17 | Yellowant | i7 3820 @ 4,4GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz 10-10-10-27 2T | 
Link

| 8.06 | Vinyard | Core i5 3570k@4900MHz | 8GB DDR3 1866 cl 9-10-9-27 2T | 
Link

| 8.0 | Smil0r | FX8350 @ 5000 MHz | 2x4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | 
 Link 

| 7,91 | Hobbybastler1997 | i5 4670K @ 4,7Ghz | DDR3 1600 | 
Link

| 7.87 | Apfelkuchen | i7 920@ 4,6GHz | 6GB DDR3-1760 CL8-9-8-24 1T | 
Link

| 7,87 | ebastler | i5 4670K @ 4,6GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

|7,72| xxmoghulxx |Intel Xeon 1230v3 @ Stock | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T |
Link

| 7,62 | msobisch88 | Xeon E3 1230v3 @ 3600 Mhz| 4Gb DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

|7.50 | Netboy | FX8120 @ 4.715,5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1866 | 
Link
| 7.47 punkte | Frontline25 | Xeon e3 1231v3 @ stock | 2x8gb 1600mhz, 9 9 9 24 und T1 | Link

| 7.28 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | PhenomII X6 1090T | 4GB DDR3 1370MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 7.28 | blautemple | i5 4670k @ 4,3 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2200MHz 12-12-12-28 2T | 
Link 

| 7,23 | Chris MSI |   I7920 @4196.12 | Corsair Vengeance @839.9mhz 9,9,9,24,107 1T | 
Link

|
 7.21 
|minicoopers | i7 950 @ 4207 MHz | 6GB DDR3-1682 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T
| 
Link

|7.17 | xpSyk | i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz 11-12-12-29 2t |
 Link   

|7.03 | MasterSax | Core I7 920 @ 4.1 Ghz | 12GB DDR3 1600 
|
Link

|7.02 | Frontline25 | Fx-8150 @ 4,382Mhz | 8gb DDR3-1569Mhz CL 9-9-9-24| 
Link
| 6.78 | minicoopers | Intel i5 4570 @3912MHz | 4GB DDR3 2600 8-12-7-28 1T | 
Link

| 6.75 | minicoopers | i7 965@ 4000 Mhz | 6 GB 1334MHz@ 9-9-9-24 1t |
Link
|
6,63 | Thrillseeka | Core i5 3570 @ 4000 MHz  | 8GB DDR3 2133 | 
Link

| 6,57 | WuBomber411 | FX 8120 @ 4013 MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 8-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 6.33 | CoolBlueLight| AMD FX-6350 @ 4993.54 Mhz | 16GB DDR3-1816 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 |
Link

| 6.30 
| True Monkey
| i5 3350p
 @ 3760 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1908 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T
| Link

| 6.23 | CoolBlueLight| AMD FX-6350 @ 4921.66 Mhz | 16GB DDR3-1712 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 |
Link

| 6.05 
| True Monkey
| i5 4430
 @ 3494 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2330 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T
| Link

| 5,84 | minicoopers| i5 4430 @ 3424MHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2282MHz 9-12-12-15 1T | 
Link

| 5,68 | tsd560ti | Fx6100@4,64Ghz | 2x4GB@842Mhz,Cl 10-11-11-28-39 | 
Link

| 5.68| Acidburn | Core I5 2500k 3,3 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1333| 
Link

| 5,63 | grenn-CB| Intel Core i5 2500 @3542MHz| 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 5,57 | etar | FX-6100 @ 4.6Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-13-13-34 2T | 
Link

| 5.10 
| True Monkey
| Pentium 3258 @ 5998Mhz
 | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T
| Link 

| 4.65
| minicoopers | Intel Pentium G3258 @ 5,4GHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 2600Mhz, CL 6-11-6-24 1T | 
Link

| 4.61 
| minicoopers | Intel Core i3 4370 @ 4141MHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 2616Mhz, CL 6-11-6-24 1T  | 
Link

| 4.56 | True Monkey | i3 4370 @ 4105MHz | 4GB DDR3-2596MHz CL 7-12-7-28 1T |
 Link

| 4.48  | minicoopers | i3 4370 @ 4045MHz | 8GB DDR3-2554MHz CL 9-12-11-15 1T  | 
Link

| 4.38 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon E5504@ 3,22GHz | 6GB DDR3-1290 CL8-8-8-20 1T | 
Link

| 4.36 | minicoopers | i3 4360 @ 3977 MHz | 8 GB 2150MHz@ 7-10-10-15 1t |
Link

| 4.26 | minicoopers | i3 4340 @ 3851MHz | 8 GB 2138MHz@ 7-10-10-14 1t |  
Link

| 4,05 | G3cko | X3220 (Q6600) @ 3,77 GHz | 4GB DDR2 840MHz | 
Link

  |
3.95
|schlumpi13 |X4 965 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T
|
Link

| 3.84 | Softy | i3-4330 @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T  | 
Link
| 3.79 | StefanStg | i3 4330@ 3,5GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | Link

| 3,77| AchtBit |QX6800(13x266mhz) | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | 
Link 

| 3,74 | Deeron | A10-5800K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-12-11-30 |  
Link

| 3,68 | tehrob | i5 750 @ 2,67 Ghz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 11-12-11-24 2T| 
Link

| 3.67 | minicoopers | i5 650 @ 4528MHz  | 8 GB 1886MHz@ 8-9-8-24 1t |
Link

| 3.59 | minicoopers | i3 3240 @ 3596 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1978 Mhz @ 8-9-9-20 1T | 
Link

|
3.53 
|minicoopers | i3-4330T @ 3195 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2342 MHz CL 10-11-11-28 1T
| 
Link

| 3.51| €eld | Intel Xeon E5410 @2933 MHz | 6GB DDR2 @ 838MHz 5-5-5-15-44 2T | 
Link

| 3,50 | edge1984 | Phenom II X4 960T @ 3400Mhz| 12Gb DDR3-1333MHz CL 11-11-30-41 2T| 
Link

| 3,11 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i3-3220@3,3GHz | 2x4GB DDR3-1600MHz
CL 11-11-11-28 1T 
| 
Link

| 2.93 | minicoopers | Pentium G3420 @ 3402 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 2338 Mhz @ 8-11-11-14 1T | 
Link

| 2.76|xxmoghulxx|i7 720QM@stock|4GB@532MHz DDR3 7-7-7-20-2t|
Link

| 2,72 | ebastler | q8200 @ 2,33GHz | 6GB DDR2-667 5-5-15-44 2T | 
Link

| 2.44 
| minicoopers 
|Celeron G1630 @ 2959MHz
| 
8GB DDR3- 2254MHZ CL 9-11-11-15 1T | 
Link

| 2.41| €eld | Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 @ 4334MHz | 6GB DDR2 @ 788MHz 5-5-5-15-44 2T | 
Link

| 2.38 | minicoopers | Celeron G1620@ 2859 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1976 Mhz @ 9-9-9-20 1T | 
Link

| 2.28 | minicoopers | Celeron G1610@ 2755 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1978 Mhz @ 9-9-9-20 1T | 
Link

| 2.2
0| 
minicoopers | 
Celeron G1820T @ 2562 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1922 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 1T
|
Link

|
2.18|StefanStg |i5 460M @ 2.8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1064MHz CL 7-7-7-24 1T
| Link

| 1.98  | minicoopers | Celeron G530 | 8GB DDR3-2240MHz CL 8-10-10-14 1T  | 
Link

|1.94 | Askard91 | C2D E8500@ 3166 MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 MHz CL 5-5-5-16 2T | 
Link

| 1.71 | ebastler | J1900 @ 2,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

 |1,66 | grenn-CB | Athlon II X2 250 @stock | 3GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 7-7-7-27 1T| 
Link

| 1,59 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Celeron N2930@2,16GHz | 1x4GB DDR3-1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1T| 
Link
| 1.56 | minicoopers | Intel Xeon L3014 @5104MHz | 2GB DDR3 1360 6-6-6-18 2T | 
Link

| 1,51 | Bunny_Joe | Phenom 8400 @ 2,11 Ghz | 4GB DDR2-667 MHz | 
Link

| 1.28 | Askard91 | Atom Z3740 @ 1,865Ghz | 2GB DDR3 @ 1066, 8-8-8-32  | 
Link

| 1,23 | edge1984 | AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ @ 2600Mhz| 2Gb DDR2-400MHz CL 4-4-12-16 2T | 
Link

|1.23 | Reytiros | Intel Core 2 Duo P8600 @ stock | 8GB DDR3-1066 MHz 7-7-7-20 2T | 
Link

| 1,11 | Hawky1980 | AMD Turion X2 Ultra ZM-84 @ 2317 Mhz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 6-6-6-18 2T| 
Link

| 1.11 | tehrob | c2d e2200 | 2GB DDR2- MHz CL 5-5-5-12 2T|
Link

| 1.07
| True Monkey
| 
Celeron G470 @ 2173 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2318 MHz CL 7-11-7-28 1T
| Link

| 1.02
| 
minicoopers | 
Celeron G470 @ 2091 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1952 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 1T
|
Link

| 0,98 | Netboy | Core 2 Duo E6300 @ 1862,05 Mhz | 2GB DDR2-266MHz CL 4-4-4-12 2T| 
Link

| 0,86 | edge1984 | Phenom II X1 960T @ 3400Mhz| 12Gb DDR3-1333MHz CL 11-11-30-41 2T | 
Link

| 0,68 | edge1984 | AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-50 @ 1600Mhz| 1,5Gb DDR2-400MHz CL 4-4-12-17 1T | 
Link

| 0.61 | minicoopers | Celeron G440 @ 1711MHz | 8GB DDR3-1710MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |
Link

| 0.61 | Softy | AMD E-350 @ 1,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1T | 
Link

| 0,52 | Netboy | Pentium 4 651 @ 3390,83 Mhz| 2GB DDR2-266MHz CL 4-4-4-12 2T| 
Link

| 0.43 | minicoopers | Celeron 326 @ 3811 MHz  | 2 GB 668MHz@ 5-5-5-15 1t |
Link

| 0,26 | minicoopers | Intel Atom N450 @ 1,67GHz | 2GB DDR3-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | 
link

| 0,22 | edge1984 | Intel Atom N450 @ 1666Mhz| 2Gb DDR2-400MHz CL 5-5-15-44 2T | 
Link


----------



## StefanStg (12. September 2013)

*[Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Alter Startbeitrag #2:



Spoiler



*Jetzt auch mit Cinebench R15 Benchmark. *​ 
Den Benchmark könnt ihr hier Laden
Ein Eintrag in die Rangliste erfolgt nur mit CPU-Z Screenshots (Reiter CPU, Memory):
​ *Punktzahl | User Name |    CPU @  Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |   Link*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 2485 
| stockduck 
| 2x Intel Xeon E5 2670v2 @ 2,5GHz
 | 32 GB RDDR3 ECC-1600 MHz 
CL 11-11-11-28 1T
| 
Link

| 2263 | CosmoCortney | 2x X2687W @ 3,8GHz | 16GB 10-10-10-27 DDR3 | 
Link

| 2226 | der8auer | i7-5960X @ 5756 MHz | 4 x 4 GB 3002 15-15-15-35 2T | 
Link


*|2201 | Bull56 | Intel Core i7-5960x@ 5.555GHz | 32GB DDR4 Ram @ 2777MHz, CL 16-18-18-46| Link*

| 2182 | tehrob | 2x X5680 @ 4,9 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1568 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T| 
Link

|2061 | Xenobit | 2x X2650v2 @2.6GHz | 128GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 1889 | Bull56 | Intel Core i7-5960X @4,75 GHz | 4x 8GB DDR3 @ 2800 Mhz CL16-18-18-37 2T | Link
| 1838 | Pitbull | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 4,6Ghz | 16GB DDR4 1600 @ , 16 16 16 36 2T |
Link
| 1708 | Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4500 MHz | 8 x 4 GB DDR4 16-18-18-36  2T | Link

| 1646 | Incredible Alk| i7 5960X @ 4208 MHz | 2133MHz @ 15-15-15-36 2T | 
Link

| 1504| minicoopers| Intel i7 5820k @ 5000MHz | 16GB DDR4 3200 15-15-15-35 1T | 
Link

| 1491 
| True Monkey
| Xeon E5 2687W v2 4024
 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1840 MHz CL 7-8-7-20 1T
| Link
|1478 | 
Apfelkuchen | 
2x Xeon E5 2650 ES@ 2300MHz | 16GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Link
| 1470|
 DanielX| 2x IntelXeon E5-2620 @ 2,4Ghz | 32GB DDR4 1866Mhz CL13-13-13-31 1T | Link

| 1451cb | True Monkey | i7 4960x @ 5399.85 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-30 2T|
 Link
| 1351 | MrHide | Intel Core i7 5930K @ 4,5Ghz | 16GB DDR4 1500 @ , 16 16 16 16 36 2T | 
Link

| 1350 | minicoopers | Xeon E5 2687W V2 @ 3738MHz |  16GB DDR3-2052MHz CL 9-11-9-27 2T | 
Link

| 1336 | Dr.Cupido| i7 5820k @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR4[2133MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T| 
Link

| 1328 | wolflux | i75820k @4.5 GHz | 16Gb DDR4 @ 1334 MHz CL14-14-14-35 T1 | 
Link

|1283 | Superscavenger | 2x Opteron 6272 @ 2,4 Ghz | 40GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz, CL 9-9-9-24 2T  | 
Link

|1270 | erpithor | i7 3930K @ 5050MHz |16 GB DDR3 @ 1616MHz CL 7-8-8-24 2T | 
Link

| 1251 | KempA | Intel Core i7 5820k@4.2GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000@2666 15-15-15-35 2T | 
Link
| 1250 cb | Incredible Alk | i7-3930K @ 4853 MHz | 16 GB DDR3-1887 MHz CL 9-10-9-27-2T | Link

*| 1234 | Glen | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2620v2@ 2.10GHz | 64GB DDR3 Ram @ 1600MHz, CL 11-11-11-28 | Link*

| 1232 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7 4930K @ 4536MHz | 16GB DDR3-2419MHz CL 9-11-11-25 2T | 
Link

| 1221 | Dr.Helium | 2x E5-2640 @ 2,5 GHz | 64GB ECC DDR3 1300 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 1201 cb | Schrotti | i7 4930k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28-2T | 
Link

| 1162 
| True Monkey
| i7 4970k
 @ 5698.67 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T
| Link

| 1161 | Reytiros | i7 3960x @4500 MHz | 32GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T| 
Link

| 1147 | unze | i7 4930K @ 4400 MHz | 32GB @ 2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2 T                         | 
Link

| 1115 | Apfelkuchen | Intel Xeon X5650 @ 4836MHz | 3x 2GB DDR3 1760 CL 7-9-8-24 1T | 
Link

| 1104
| True Monkey
| i7 4770K 
@ 5398 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2599 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T
|
 Link

| 1061 | Lutz81 | i7 970 @ 4,6 GHz | 12GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T| 
Link

|1045 | Xenobit | i7 3930K @ 4.17GHz | 16GB @ 1348MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

|1029 | Askard91 | i7-3930k @ 4,0Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 1018cb | True Monkey | i7 3770k @ 5559.74 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2426 MHz CL 11-12-11-27 1T|
 Link

| 1005 | True Monkey| i7 2600k @ 5698MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T | 
Link

|1002 | minicoopers | i7-4790k@ 4900 MHz | 8 GB DDR3 2666MHz CL 9-12-12-15 1T | 
Link

| 985 | iGameKudan | Intel Xeon X5650 @ 4300.47MHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1333 + 1x 4GB DDR3-1600 @ 1290MHz, 8-8-8-16 und 1T | 
Link

| 961cb | 
wolflux | 
i7-4770K @ 4700 MHz | 8Gb DDR3-2200MHz CL 9-10-10-26 1T | 
Link

|
960 
|minicoopers |i7-4770K @ 4700 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 9-10-10-28 1T
| 
Link

| 
945 
|rako81sna | i7-4770k @ 4700.35 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1867,6 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T
 | 
Link

 | 939 | MasterSax | i7 4770K @ 4,737 GHz | 8GB @ 800MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T                         | 
Link

| 934 cb | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770k @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB @ 2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28-1T                         | 
Link

|932 | Joselman | i7-4770k @ 4598.93 MHz | 16GB DDR3-2100 MHz CL 10-11-11-31 2T | 
Link
| 
926 cb | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,075 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2704 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T | 
Link
| 921
 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon L5639 @ 3957MHz | 6GB DDR3-1760MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T |   Link

| 920 cb | DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4998 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2448 MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | 
Link

| 913| Topper_Harley | i7 3770k @ 5,05GHz | 8 Gb @ 2020 CL 11-11-11-28 2T | 
Link

| 903CB | IluBabe | i7 4770K @ 4,5 GHz | Adata 8GB @ 2135MHz CL 12-12-12-36 2T | 
Link

| 898| minicoopers | i7 3770K @ 4,9GHz |8 Gb @ 2600 CL 11-13-13-35 1T |
Link

| 894
| minicoopers | Intel Core i7 4790 @ 4308 MHz| 4GB DDR3 @ 2586Mhz, CL 8-12-7-28 1T |
Link
| 889 
| 
Pseudoephedrin | i7-2600K @ 5202.9 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1360,2MHz CL 8-8-8-21 1T
| 
Link

| 876 | MasterNicolai | i7-4790k @ 4400Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | 
Link

| 873 | DrakyxX | Intel Core i7 4770k @ 4400 MHz| 8GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz, CL 11-11-11-29 1T | 
Link

|869| Acidburn1811| i74790k @4.4 GHz | 8Gb DDR3 @ 2133MHz CL9-11-11-31 | 2T | 
Link

| 863 | WoopWoopDUB | i7 2600k @ 5000MHz | 8Gb @ 1333MHz , 8-8-8-24 | 
Link

|
860|StefanStg |i7-4770K @ 4200 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T
| Link

| 858 | True Monkey| Xeon 1231v3 @ 4126MHz | 4GB DDR3-2600MHz CL 7-12-7-30 1T |
Link

| 857 | .Marius. | 2600k @ 5,00GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 856 | minicoopers | i7-4770 @ 4151MHz  |  8GB 2342Mhz @ 10-10-10-28 1T  |  
Link

| 854 | Interceptorvtec | FX8350 @5380 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | 
Link

| 844 | True Monkey| i5 4690k @ 5489MHz | 4GB DDR3-2600MHz CL 7-12-7-30 1T | 
Link

| 843
| True Monkey
| i5 4670
 @ 5498 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2599 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T
|
Link

| 835 | BigAl | i7 3770K @ 4,6GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 834|8aseclock|Xeon E3 1240 V3 @ 4045,31MHz|8GB DDR3 @ 1916,2MHz; 9-10-9-22 1T|
Link

| 833
| True Monkey
| iE3 1230 V3
 @ 4050 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2198 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T
|
Link

| 828 | BigAl | i7 3770K @ 4,6GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
Link

|826 cb | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 @ 5200 Mhz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T| 
Link

|825 | Legacyy | i7 2600k @ 4,8GHz | 8Gb 1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 825 | Egoim | FX-8320@ 5166MHz | 16 GB DDR3 1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 
Link

| 820 | Panzer000| I7 3770K @ 4,7 GHZ  | 16 GB DDR 3 2000 MHZ 9-9-9-9-21 |  
Link

| 818 | minicoopers | i7 4770T @ 3958MHz | 8GB DDR3-2358 Mhz CL 8-11-11-14 1T | 
Link

| 813cb | Shizophrenic| i7 3770K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T | 
Link

| 813 | soldier8415 | i7 3770k @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 808 | minicoopers | i7 3770 @ 4366 MHz | 1130MHz @ 8-12-8-24 1T | 
Link

| 800 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7-2600k@4,5GHz | 2x4GB@1866 MHz Cl 9-10-9-28 2T | 
Link

| 798 | gm121 | i7 4770K @ 3900,38 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T| 
Link

|790 cb | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | 
Link

| 780|CaptainStuhlgang| Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,9 Ghz |8GB DDR3 @ 1686 Mhz| 
Link

| 777 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4400 MHz | 2x 4GB DDR3 @ 1600 Mhz CL9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

 | 776 | pcfreak12 | Intel Xeon E3 1245 v3 @ 3,8 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-11-11-29 1T | 
Link

| 774 | minicoopers | i7-3820 @ 4500MHz  | 8 GB 2000Mhz @ 9-9-9-24 2t | 
Link

 | 764 | ZanoPain | i7 3770K @ 4,190 GHz | 16GB @ 1596,2MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2 T                         | 
Link
| 763 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3820 @ 4500MHz | 
4x 4GB DDR3-1333 CL8-8-8-16 1T 
 | 
Link

| 761 | nmf | i7-4790 @ 3,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | 
Link

| 761| minicoopers | i5-4670k @ 4900 MHz | 2600MHz @ 8-12-8-28 1T | 
Link

| 758cb | Weezer | i7 3770k @ 4.3GHz | 16GB @ 1600MHz , CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
link
| 756 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ CL7-8-8-21 1T |   Link

| 751 | minicoopers| Intel i5 2500k @ 5500MHz | 4GB DDR3 2133 8-10-7- 24 1T | 
Link

| 750 | iGameKudan | AMD FX8320 @4,8GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-11-11-33 | 
Link

| 731 | Skurax | AMD FX 8350 @4,6 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866MHz 9-9-9-27-47 2T | 
Link
| 728 
| rtxus | Xeon E3-1231v3@stock | 8Gb@1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | Link

| 722 | DARPA| FX 8350 @ 4516MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 721 | Apfelkuchen | i7 920@ 4,6GHz | 6GB DDR3-1760 CL8-9-8-24 1T | 
Link
| 715 
|
 biohaufen 
|
 Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4.7 GHz 
|
 16GB DDR3 @ 2133Mhz CL 10-11-11-31 1T 
| Link

| 715 | nmf | Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 1T | 
Link

| 706 | MrWoogey | i5 4670k @ 4,8GHz | 8Gb @ 1866 , CL 11-11-11-28 2T | 
Link

| 703 | ebastler | i5 4670K @ 4,6GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 
693 
|minicoopers | i5 3570k @ 4900 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-11-11-30 1T
| 
Link
|687 cb 
| Frontline25 | Xeon e3 1231v3 @ stock | 2x8gb 1600mhz, 9 9 9 24 und T1 | Link

| 675 | soldier8415 | i5 2500k @ 5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 663 | Paulebaer1979 | FX-8150@4,4Ghz | 32GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | 
Link

| 662 | Hobbybastler1997 | i5 4670K @ 4,4 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600| 
Link

| 
662 |minicoopers |
 i7 950 @ 4207 MHz | 6GB DDR3-1682 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T
| 
Link

| 635 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i5 2500K @4.7GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz, 10-12-12-31 1T | 
Link

| 634 | MasterSax | i7 920 @ 4,1GHz |  4x3 Gb @ 1560 , CL 9.9.9.24 1T | 
Link
| 616 | minicoopers | Intel i5 4570 @3912MHz | 4GB DDR3 2600 8-12-7-28 1T | 
Link

| 615 | flugl | i7 4700MQ 2,4GHz | 24GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
Link

| 613 | minicoopers | i7-965 @ 4000MHz  | 6 GB 1334MHz@ 9-9-9-24 1t | 
Link

| 606 | Commander93 | Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
Link

| 604 | WuBomber411 | FX 8120 @ 4022 MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 8-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 603| 0madmexx0 | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 4,0GHz | 8GB @ 1333, 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 593 | Pseudoephedrin | i5 2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 583 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3630QM @2.4-3.4 GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3 @ 1600 Mhz CL9-9-9-24 1T | Link
| 574 | sikeij | Xeon E3-1230 Sandy | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Link
| 552 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 4702MQ @2.2-3.2GHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz, CL 11-11-11-28 1T | Link​

 | 548
| True Monkey
| i5 4430 
@ 3494 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2330 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T
| Link

| 548 | crisinmud | I5-4570@3,6Ghz | 8 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | 
Link

| 547 | 0madmexx0 | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3,6GHz | 8GB @ 1333, 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 544 | NicoGermanman |Intel Core i5 4670 @3800Mhz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 532 | minicoopers| i5 4430 @ 3424MHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2282MHz 9-12-12-15 1T | 
Link

| 527cb | True Monkey | i5 3350P @ 3711.41 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1908 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T|
 Link 

| 503| tsd560ti| Amd Fx6100 @4,466Mhz| 8Gb Kingston @ 850Mhz, 10-11-11-28-39 | 
Link

| 487| Acidburn | Core I5 2500k 3,3 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1333| 
Link

| 470cb|Dreiradsimulator|i5 4460@3,2Ghz |8GB DDR3-1600(800 Mhz)  cl 9-9-9-24-1t | 
Link

| 452 
| True Monkey
| Pentium 3258 @ 5998Mhz
 | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T
| Link 

| 427 | True Monkey| i3 4370 @ 4105MHz | 4GB DDR3-2596MHz CL 7-12-7-28 1T |
 Link

| 432 
| minicoopers | Intel Core i3 4370 @ 4141MHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 2616Mhz, CL 6-11-6-24 1T |
Link

| 421
| minicoopers | Intel Pentium G3258 @ 5,4GHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 2600Mhz, CL 6-11-6-24 1T |
Link

| 416 | minicoopers | i3 4370 @ 4045MHz | 8GB DDR3-2554MHz CL 9-12-11-15 1T  | 
Link

| 407 | minicoopers | i3 4360 @ 3977 MHz | 8 GB 2150MHz@ 7-10-10-15 1t |  
Link

| 401cb| type_o | P2 X4 945 @ 3,9GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
Link

| 398 | minicoopers | i3 4340 @ 3851MHz | 8 GB 2138MHz@ 7-10-10-14 1t |  
Link

| 371 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon E5504@ 3,15GHz |  6GB DDR3-1260 CL8-8-8-20 1T | 
Link

| 361 | BaGStubeLabel | Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 @ 3,407 Ghz | 8GB DDR2 @ 852MHz  5-5-5-17 2T | 
Link

| 360 | nmf | i5-4160 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 341 | pcfreak12 | FX4170 @ 4600 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 340 | JJup82 | AMD A8-5600k @ 4,4 GHZ | 4 GB DDR3 1866 MHZ 9-10-9-27 | 
Link

|332 cb | edge1984 | Phenom II X4 960T @ 3400Mhz| 12Gb DDR3-1333MHz CL 11-11-30-41 2T | 
Link

|
331 
|minicoopers |
 i3-4330T @ 3195 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2342 MHz CL 10-11-11-28 1T
| 
Link

| 330 | minicoopers | i5 650 @ 4528MHz  | 8 GB 1886MHz@ 8-9-8-24 1t |  
Link

| 329  | tehrob | i5 750 @ 2,67 Ghz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 11-12-11-24 2T| 
Link

| 320 | minicoopers | i3 3240 @ 3596 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1978 Mhz @ 8-9-9-20 1T  | 
Link

| 317 | Abductee | Intel Atom C2750 @ 2,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-24 | 
Link

| 306 | nmf | i5-4210M @ 2,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | 
Link

| 290 cb | edge1984 | Phenom II X4 960T @ 3000Mhz| 12Gb DDR3-1333MHz CL 11-11-30-41 2T | 
Link
_| 282 | nmf | i3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz | Link_

| 264 | minicoopers | Pentium G3420 @ 3402 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 2338 Mhz @  8-11-11-14 1T |  
Link
_| 256 | nmf | i3-3210M @ 2,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz | Link_

| 236 | ebastler | q8200 @ 2,33GHz | 6GB DDR2-667 5-5-15-44 2T | 
Link

 | 222 | pcfreak12 | i7-620M @ 3325,5 MHz | 4GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1T | 
Link

| 
205 | 
minicoopers 
| 
Celeron G1630 @ 2959Mhz
 | 
8GB DDR3- 2254MHZ CL 9-11-11-15 1T | 
Link

| 201 | minicoopers | Celeron G1620@ 2859 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1976 Mhz @  9-9-9-20 1T |  
Link

| 
197 
| 
minicoopers | 
Celeron G1820T @ 2562 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1922 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 1T
|
Link
_| 197 | nmf | Pentium G2020 @ 2,9 GHz | 4 GB DDR3 @ 1333 | Link_

| 194 | minicoopers | Celeron G1610 @ 2755 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1978 Mhz @ 9-9-9-20 1T | 
Link

|176 | Askard91 | C2D E8500@ 3166 MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 MHz CL 5-5-5-16 2T | 
Link

| 171 | minicoopers | Celeron G530 | 8GB DDR3-2240MHz CL 8-10-10-14 1T  | 
Link

|157 | nmf | Core2Duo E8500 @ 3,16 GHz | 8 GB DDR2 @ 333 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | 
Link

| 143 | ebastler | J1900 @ 2,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link
| 136 | minicoopers | Intel Xeon L3014 @4953MHz | 2GB DDR3 1320 6-6-6-18 2T |
Link
_| 131 | nmf | i3-350M @ 2,26 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1066 | Link_

|107 cb | edge1984 | AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ @ 2600Mhz| 2Gb DDR2-400MHz CL 4-4-12-16 2T | 
Link

| 
95| True Monkey
| 
Celeron G470 @ 2179 MHz | 4GB DDR3-1952 MHz CL 7-8-7-20 1T
|
Link

| 
91| 
minicoopers | 
Celeron G470 @ 2091 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1952 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 1T
|
Link

| 70 cb | edge1984 | Phenom II X1 960T @ 3400Mhz| 12Gb DDR3-1333MHz CL 11-11-30-41 2T | 
Link

| 55 | minicoopers | Celeron G440 @ 1711Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1710MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

| 26| minicoopers | Celeron 326 @ 3811 MHz  | 2 GB 668MHz@ 5-5-5-15 1t |  
Link
*Auf Userwunsch habe ich jetzt noch mal eine Tabelle hinzugefügt.
*Bei dieser Tabelle geht es darum seine CPU mit einen festen Takt zu Benchen. Ich dachte dabei an 3GHz das müssten die meisten CPU´s schaffen. Da man es nicht immer schafft genau 3GHz einzustellen. Hat man eine Differenz von +- 10MHz also 3010MHz oder 2990MHz.
*Bitte die Version Cinebench R15 verwenden.*

*Punktzahl | User Name |    CPU @  Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |   Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
903 | PitBull| i7-5930 @ 3008 MHz | 4 x 4 GB DDR4 15-15-15-36 1T | 
Link
| 884 | FTTH | i7 5820K @ 2999,30 MHz | 8GB DDR4-2133MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T |
 Link

| 822 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7 4930K @ 3008.97MHz | 16GB DDR3-2406MHz CL 9-11-11-23 1T | Link



| 
811 | fabianiosodon | i7 4930k @ 3008,89 Mhz | 32 GB DDR3 @ 1852 Mhz, 10-10-10-28 T2 | 
Link
| 
802| Pstif | I7 4930K @ 2999,66 MHZ | 32 GB DDR3 @ 1600, 9-9-9-27 T1 | 
Link


|749 | erpithor | i7 3930K @ 3GHz | 16GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 2T | Link

|624 |rako81sna | i7-4770k @ 3000.37 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | Link

| 617 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770K @ 3GHz | 8GB @ 2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28 1T | Link

|614 | MasterSax | i7-4770k @ 2999.85 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T |
 Link

|                         556| Softy | i7-3770K @ 3000 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T | Link

|
555|StefanStg |i7-3770K @ 3000 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T
|Link
|
| 520 | Dark-Blood | i7-3820 @ 3000 MHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
Link

| 
491 |minicoopers |
 i7 950 @ 3006 MHz | 6GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T
| 
Link

|475|MasterSax |i7-920K @ 3000 MHz | 12GB DDR3-1200MHz CL 8-8-8-20 1T | 
Link

| 
434 |minicoopers | i5 3570k @ 3000 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-11-11-30 1T
| Link

| 290 cb | edge1984 | Phenom II X4 960T @ 3000Mhz| 12Gb DDR3-1333MHz CL 11-11-30-41 2T | 
Link

   |240|PC-Liebhaber323|Athlon x4 640 @ stock|4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-2 | 
Link
| 185
|
 biohaufen 
|
 Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4.7 GHz 
|
 16GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz CL-10-11-11-31 1T 
| Link


*
Auf Wunsch eine Tabelle wo nur Ergebnisse mit einem 1 Kern erlaubt sind. Viel Spaß*

*Bitte die Version Cinebench R11.5 verwenden.*

*Punktzahl | User Name |    CPU @  Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |   Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|2.72 
| 
minicoopers | 
i7 4770k @ 4900 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-11-11-31 1T
|
Link

| 
2.52 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5104 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T
|
Link

| 
2.19 |minicoopers | i5 3570k @ 5200 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2600MHz CL 11-11-11-30 1T
| Link

| 0.61 | minicoopers | Celeron G440 @ 1711MHz | 8GB DDR3-1710MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |
Link*
Und hier für Scores mit Cinebench R15*

*Punktzahl | User Name |    CPU @  Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |   Link*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 
253 | 
minicoopers | 
i7 4770k @ 4900 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-11-11-31 1T
| Link

| 
229 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5102 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T
|
Link 

|157 | nmf | i7-4790 @ 3,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | 
Link

|145 | NicoGermanman |Intel Core i5 4670 @3800MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

|143 | nmf | Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 1T | 
Link

|140 | nmf | i5-4160 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link

|121 | nmf | i5-4210M @ 2,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | 
Link
_|112 | nmf | i3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz | Link_
_|105 | nmf | i3-3210M @ 2,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz | Link_
_|102 | nmf | Pentium G2020 @ 2,9 GHz | 4 GB DDR3 @ 1333 | Link_

|75 | nmf | Core2Duo E8500 @ 3,16 GHz | 8 GB DDR2 @ 333 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | 
Link

| 70 cb | edge1984 | Phenom II X1 960T @ 3400Mhz| 12Gb DDR3-1333MHz CL 11-11-30-41 2T | 
Link
_|64 | nmf | i3-350M @ 2,26 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1066 | Link_

| 55 | minicoopers | Celeron G440 @ 1711Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1710MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 
Link


----------



## StefanStg (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Alter Startbeitrag #3:



Spoiler



*So jetzt auch mit Cinebench 2003 einmal als Multicore und Singlecore.*

Link: Cinebench2003

*Multicore:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 5169 
| True Monkey
| i7 4970k
 @ 5698.67 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2800 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T
|  Link

|5065| minicoopers | Xeon E5 2687W V2 @ 3823 | 8GB DDR3- 2108MHz CL 7-11-11-15 1T |
Link

| 5005 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7 4930K @ 4536MHz | 16GB DDR3-2419MHz CL 9-11-11-25 2T | 
Link

| 4865| True Monkey | i5 4690k @ 5498MHz | 8GB DDR3-2800MHz CL 11-13-13-35 1T | 
Link

| 4605| True Monkey | i5 4690k @ 5198MHz | 4GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 8-11-8-28 1T | 
Link

|4513| minicoopers|i7-4790k@ 4900 MHz | 8 GB DDR3 2666MHz CL 9-12-12-15 1T | 
Link

| 4350 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5075 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2707 MHz CL 11-13-12-28 1T | 
Link

| 4303 CB | rako81sna | i7 4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB @ 1866MHz CL 9-9-9-2 1T | 
Link

| 4262CB | MasterSax | i7 4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB @ 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
Link
| 4142
|
 biohaufen 
|
 Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4.7 GHz 
|
 16GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz CL-10-12-12-31 2T 
| Link

|3850| minicoopers|i7-4770@ 4172 MHz | 8 GB DDR3 2140MHz CL 7-10-10-14 1T | 
Link

| 2829 
| True Monkey
| Pentium 3258 @ 5598Mhz
 | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T
| Link

| 2288| True Monkey | i3 4370 @ 4105MHz | 4GB DDR3-2596MHz CL 7-12-7-29 1T |
 Link

 | 2258 
| True Monkey
| i3 4360
 @ 4056 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2188 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T
| Link

| 2252| minicoopers | i3 4370 @ 4045MHz | 8GB DDR3-2554MHz CL 9-12-11-15 1T  |
Link

| 2175 | minicoopers | i3 4360 @ 3977 MHz | 8 GB 2150MHz@ 7-10-10-15 1t |  
Link

| 2110 | minicoopers | i3 4340 @ 3851MHz | 8 GB 2138MHz@ 7-10-10-14 1t |  
Link

| 1773 | minicoopers | i3 4330T @ 3193MHz  | 8 GB 2128MHz @ 7-10-10-14 1t |  
Link

| 
1423 | 
minicoopers 
| 
Celeron G1630 @ 
2959Mhz
| 
8GB DDR3- 2254MHZ CL 9-11-11-15 1T | 
Link

| 1137 | minicoopers | Celeron G530 | 8GB DDR3-2240MHz CL 8-10-10-14 1T  | 
Link
*Singelcore:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 1297 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5099 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-12-28 1T | 
Link
| 1277
|
 biohaufen 
|
 Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4.7 GHz 
|
 16GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz CL-10-12-12-31 2T 
|
 Link

| 1276CB | MasterSax | i7 4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB @ 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 
Link


| 1167 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7 4930K @ 4536MHz | 16GB DDR3-2419MHz CL 9-11-11-25 2T | Link

|||||
Viel Spaß beim Benchen.​


----------



## xxmoghulxx (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Einfach um dabei zu sein 

7,72| xxmoghulxx |Intel Xeon 1230v3 @ Stock | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T |Link

Edit: Bild war zu klein, habs eben mal behoben


----------



## NerdFlanders (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Darf man mit Win8 teilnehmen?


----------



## StefanStg (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

***UPDATE***
|9.10|StefanStg |i7-3770K @ 4500 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | Link



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Darf man mit Win8 teilnehmen?



 Ja, kein Thema. Egal ob Win XP, 7 oder 8


----------



## Frontline25 (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

6,30 |Frontline25 | Fx-8150 @ 4000 mhz | 8gb DDR3-1600Mhz


Update punkte : 6.47


----------



## minicoopers (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Also bei mir läuft glaube ich etwas schief 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





StefanStg schrieb:


> Ja, kein Thema. Egal ob Win XP, 7 oder 8



Nur sollte der BLCK nciht in Windows geändert werden


----------



## MasterSax (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

7.03 | MasterSax | Core I7 920 @ 4.1 Ghz | 12GB DDR3 1600 | W7 64 BIT  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thrillseeka (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

6,63 | Thrillseeka | Core i5 3570 @ 4000 MHz  | 8GB DDR3 2133 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

***UPDATE***



Frontline25 schrieb:


> 6,30 |Frontline25 | Fx-8150 @ 4000 mhz | 8gb DDR3-1600Mhz
> 
> 
> Update punkte : 6.47



Cool eine AMD CPU sehr gut.



minicoopers schrieb:


> Also bei mir läuft glaube ich etwas schief
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt irgentwas passt da nicht


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

9,88 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7-2600k @ 5,1GHz | 8GB DDR3-1904MHz Cl 9-10-9-28 2T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

***UPDATE***

Sehr schönes Ergebnis Singelcoreplayer2500+.


----------



## minicoopers (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Stimmt irgentwas passt da nicht


 Ja irgendetwas wird scheinbar nciht richtig "erkannt" entweder sind es die virtuellen Kerne oder der richtige Takt. habe mit 4 GHz und mit 5GHz die gleichen Punkte. Scheint also eher am Takt zu liegen


----------



## StefanStg (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Ja irgendetwas wird scheinbar nciht richtig "erkannt" entweder sind es die virtuellen Kerne oder der richtige Takt. habe mit 4 GHz und mit 5GHz die gleichen Punkte. Scheint also eher am Takt zu liegen


 
Hmm sehr komisch. Hast du übers Bios getaktet oder unter Windows?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



StefanStg schrieb:


> ***UPDATE***
> 
> Sehr schönes Ergebnis Singelcoreplayer2500+.


 
Danke schön 
Hatte aber auch nen bisschen Angst 

Aber irgendwie bin ich jetzt scharf auf ne *10*


----------



## BlackBird1 (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

9.30 | BlackBird1 | I7 3770K @ 4,6ghz |16gb DDR3 1600mhz, 11-11-11-29 2T |Link


----------



## Softy (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Ja irgendetwas wird scheinbar nciht richtig "erkannt" entweder sind es die virtuellen Kerne oder der richtige Takt. habe mit 4 GHz und mit 5GHz die gleichen Punkte. Scheint also eher am Takt zu liegen



Hast Du schon mal ein BIOS Reset gemacht? Wie sieht es unter Windows 8 aus, hast Du da den Benchmark mal laufen lassen?


----------



## Frontline25 (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Ihr habts drauf angelegt  

7,02 punkte mit 4,382Mhz und memory 1333 bei 236 Bus speed auf irgendwas mir 15'' mhz
Ps: hätt ich ein am3+ board wäre vielleicht noch mehr drin, aber ich hab jetzt keine zeit mehr zu testen wie weit ich es mit meinem alten board noch schaff ^^
Ps2: sind 58 C° schlimm bei 100% ausslastung? (kühler wird lau warm, hab mugen 3)


----------



## StefanStg (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

***UPDATE***



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Danke schön
> Hatte aber auch nen bisschen Angst
> 
> Aber irgendwie bin ich jetzt scharf auf ne *10*


 
Das glaube ich dir. Naja vill reichen ja schon 100MHz aus


----------



## Softy (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Ich konnte meinen Score signifikant verbessern :

| 10.17 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5000 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T| Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider kommt bei mir eine Fehlermeldung, wenn ich über 5 GHz gehe  Obwohl die Temperaturen eigentlich noch im Rahmen wären


----------



## StefanStg (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

***UPDATE***



Softy schrieb:


> Ich konnte meinen Score signifikant verbessern


 
Wow. Jetzt lässt du es aber krachen


----------



## Reytiros (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

| 13.15 | Reytiros | i7 3960x @ 4500MHz | 32 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T Link


----------



## StefanStg (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE****



Reytiros schrieb:


> | 13.15 | Reytiros | i7 3960x @ 4500MHz | 32 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T Link


 
Jetzt geht es erst richtig los. Jetzt vermisse ich meinen 3930k


----------



## minicoopers (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Hmm sehr komisch. Hast du übers Bios getaktet oder unter Windows?


 Habe beides getestet. An der Spannung liegt es sicherlich auch nciht, habe 5GHz@1,5V eingestellt 



Softy schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal ein BIOS Reset gemacht? Wie sieht es unter Windows 8 aus, hast Du da den Benchmark mal laufen lassen?


 Könnte ich nochmal machen 



StefanStg schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es erst richtig los. Jetzt vermisse ich meinen 3930k


Die gibt es doch mittlerweile recht "günstig" gebraucht zu kaufen  
Aber wenn dann gleiche einen 4930k


----------



## Reytiros (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

wieso bist du vom 3930k auf den 3770k umgestiegen?


----------



## StefanStg (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Habe beides getestet. An der Spannung liegt es sicherlich auch nciht, habe 5GHz@1,5V eingestellt
> 
> 
> Könnte ich nochmal machen
> ...



 Über mich habt ihr noch gelacht wie ich 1,5v eingestellt hatte. Ja so ein 4930k wäre schon was feines



Reytiros schrieb:


> wieso bist du vom 3930k auf den 3770k umgestiegen?



Mein Board ist kaputt gegangen und ich habe den vollen Einkaufspreis bekommen den 3930k habe ich mit Gewinn verkaufen können so bin ich auch einen 3770k umgestiegen


----------



## minicoopers (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Über mich habt ihr noch gelacht wie ich 1,5v eingestellt hatte. Ja so ein 4930k wäre schon was feines


Ja eigentlich wollte ich die 1,5V auch nciht unter Luft testen, aber jetzt ist es mir egal 

Warum hast Du bei Sofyt die 10,17 Punkt eingetragen, wenn er im ersten Post 10,23 Punkte hat ?


----------



## StefanStg (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Ja eigentlich wollte ich die 1,5V auch nciht unter Luft testen, aber jetzt ist es mir egal
> 
> Warum hast Du bei Sofyt die 10,17 Punkt eingetragen, wenn er im ersten Post 10,23 Punkte hat ?


 

 auf einmal ist es jeden egal

Stimmt warum hat er es dann nochmal gepostet? Habe es ausgebessert


----------



## BlackBird1 (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Ja eigentlich wollte ich die 1,5V auch nciht unter Luft testen, aber jetzt ist es mir egal



Welche Temperaturen habt ihr denn bei solchen Spannungen?, und mit was kühlt ihr ihn? meiner heizt langsam auf die 75°C zu bei 1.23v unter einer H-100.


----------



## minicoopers (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



StefanStg schrieb:


> auf einmal ist es jeden egal
> 
> Stimmt warum hat er es dann nochmal gepostet? Habe es ausgebessert


 
Ja irgendwie schon 
Vielleicht hat er die Zahl hinter dem Komma andersherum gelesen  




BlackBird1 schrieb:


> Welche Temperaturen habt ihr denn bei solchen Spannungen?, und mit was kühlt ihr ihn? meiner heizt langsam auf die 75°C zu bei 1.23v unter einer H-100.



Welche Temps ich beim Cinebench ahtte  Habe ich nicht drauf geschaut. Wenn es zu hoch wird schaltet der Rechner ja eh ab  
Kühlen tuen wir mit einem EKL K2 mit 3 Lüftern 
Wegen Temps beim XTU z.B. hatte ich bei 5,1GHZ und 1,5V unter Wasser rund 90° zumindestens teilweise 


Neuer Zwischenstand: Bios Rest und Win8 bringen mir auch nciht mehr Punkte  Unter Win8 hatte ich sogar weniger


----------



## Softy (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Warum hast Du bei Sofyt die 10,17 Punkt eingetragen, wenn er im ersten Post 10,23 Punkte hat ?



Huch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich war gedanklich irgendwie bei 10.03 Punkten


----------



## minicoopers (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



Softy schrieb:


> Huch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Auf die Kommastellen wird es eh so schnell nicht ankommen 

Hier mal ein etwas älteres Ergbnis:

| 9.45 | minicoopers | i7 3770K@ 4900MHz | 16 GB DDR3-1800 MHz CL 12-12-12-31 2T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE***

*Schön das du dabei bist Mini


----------



## minicoopers (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



StefanStg schrieb:


> ****UPDATE***
> 
> *Schön das du dabei bist Mini


 Ja, ist zwar etwas älter, sollte aber erst einmal passen 
Ich muss mich dann nochmal wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe hinsetzen und schaune, warum ich nun nur noch 8 Punkte bekomme


----------



## Netboy (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

So,

7.50 | Netboy | FX8120 @ 4.715,5 Ghz | 16GB DDR3 1866 CL 9-10-9-27-48 2T| W8 64 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Darf man nur mit einer CPU starten, oder kann ich noch ne andere posten?


----------



## StefanStg (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Darf man nur mit einer CPU starten, oder kann ich noch ne andere posten?


 
Das habe ich micht auch schon selber gefragt. Ich denke das es dann zu unübersichtlich wird, erstrecht mit der Numerierung

Edit: Man kann mehrere CPU Posten


----------



## Axonia (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

So bevor Mini jetzt noch mimim macht, weil ich nicht mitbenche  Mein erstes Ergebnis. 
Werde mich ein wenig vorkämpfen nun. Noch bin ich der langsamste i7 3770k 
BTW: Ram = 1600Mhz = 8,41 Punkte
        Ram = 1800MHz = 9,08

9,08 | Axonia | i7 3770k @ 4.5 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 12-12-12-31 2T| W7 64 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reytiros (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

ich leg noch einen drauf 

1.23 | Reytiros | Intel Core 2 Duo P8600 @ stock | 8GB DDR3-1066 MHz 7-7-7-20 2T | Link


----------



## Axonia (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Ich schwöre euch ... Ich hab die ganze Zeit rumgeheult, dass ich Angst habe zu viel Spannung zu geben.
Das ich aber so schnell die Hemmungen verliere und 1,425V gebe, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Ergebnis ist glaube ich für den Anfangst nicht schlecht  Nur wird bald schluss sein, weil ich ja eigentlich !!!!  mein Limit bei 1,5V habe

UPDATE:

9,64 | Axonia | i7 3770k @ 4.8 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 12-12-12-31 2T| W7 64 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawky1980 (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Hier mal meine Heizplatte mit Luftkühlung.  

9,04 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 @ 5225 Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T| Link


----------



## grenn-CB (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Gute Idee das es endlich davon einen Thread mit Rangliste gibt, hatte das vor ein paar Monaten eigentlich auch vor nur wusste ich nicht wie man hier die Tabellen macht und deswegen habe ich es gelassen.

1,65 | grenn-CB | Athlon II X2 250 @stock | 3GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 7-7-7-27 1T| Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ergebnis vom Core i5 kommen im Laufe des Tages, sitze nur gerade nicht an dem PC und da ist eben der Screenshot drauf.

EDIT:
Der Screenshot mit CPU-Z usw. kommt später.


----------



## StefanStg (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE****

*Axonia* schön das du dabei bist. 

Auch schön das ein paar AMD CPU´s dabei sind. In solchen Benchmarks gehen sie ja richtig gut ab


----------



## Frontline25 (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Ich glaub ich brauch ein neues Mainboard , doch zuerst is eine neue graka fällig
Ps:@Hawk du hast 55 C ich hab immer was zwischen 50 und 58 in cinebench (bei 4,3...ghz) obwohl ich ein Mugen 3 als kühlung habe .
naja ich kann auch nicht höere taktraten gehen weil ich vermute es liegt am am3 board  (aber skalliert der fx wirklich so stark von mehr takt ?)


----------



## StefanStg (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE***

*|9.66|StefanStg |i7-3770K @ 4.8GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | Link


----------



## grenn-CB (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Da in ich jetzt mit CPU-Z

1,66 | grenn-CB | Athlon II X2 250 @stock | 3GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 7-7-7-27 1T| Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE****



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Da in ich jetzt mit CPU-Z
> 
> 1,66 | grenn-CB | Athlon II X2 250 @stock | 3GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 7-7-7-27 1T| Link
> 
> ...



Wurde eingefügt


----------



## Softy (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Im Ranking ist bei mir noch der falsche Screen verlinkt. Sorry für die Umstände


----------



## StefanStg (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Sorry wurde gleich ausgebessert.


----------



## xxmoghulxx (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Yeah ich bin immernoch in den Top10 mit meinem Stock Xeon


----------



## atze1979 (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

10,04| atze1979 | i7 3770k @ 4.9 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 1T|


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



atze1979 schrieb:


> 10,04| atze1979 | i7 3770k @ 4.9 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 1T|



NEEIIIINNNNNN!!!


----------



## True Monkey (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

11,23| True Monkey | i7 3770k @ 5,519 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 9-11-10-26 2T| Link


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Na das wars jetzt wohl erstmal mit der Top3 ...
Wo krieg ich denn jetzt mal 0,5points her


----------



## Netboy (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



> *Frontline25*(aber skalliert der fx wirklich so stark von mehr takt ?)



Die FX83xx (vishera) sind gegen die FX81xx (Bulldozer) Taktbereinigt 8%  schneller 

wenn du das Ergebniss von Hawky1980 (FX8350) nimmst, wäre ein Bulldozer (FX81xx)bei gleichem Takt und Einstellungen 0,7232 Punkte langsamer was dann 8,31 Punkte wären


----------



## PCTom (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

12,04| PCTOM | i7 4930k @ 4,003 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2134MHz CL 9-11-10-28 2T|

erstmal nur mit 4GHz Update wird die nächsten Wochen folgen


----------



## Hawky1980 (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



Frontline25 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich brauch ein neues Mainboard , doch zuerst is eine neue graka fällig


Macht wenig Sinn beim FX8150, da er mehr Spannung als der FX8350 für ein gewissen Takt benötigt, wirst du da früher als erwartet ins Templimit laufen welches dein Mugen nicht mehr bewältigen kann. 



> Ps:@Hawk du hast 55 C ich hab immer was zwischen 50 und 58 in cinebench (bei 4,3...ghz) obwohl ich ein Mugen 3 als kühlung habe .


Ich sagte ja Heizplatte und das meinte ich auch so. Die Sockeltemp (wird im Bios als CPU Temp ausgelesen) stiegen beim Cinebench mit 5225mhz auf max 88°C an, die Kerntemps lagen da bei max 75°C und die CPU Temp lag da bei max 65°C. Dies zu realisieren gelingt mir nur, indem ich im Bios das Hardwarethermalcontol deaktvere und das CPU Temp Warning abschalte. Sonst würde das Board bei diesen Werten aus Sicherheitsgründen sofort abschalten. Die Temps sind aber völlig unbedenklich, hab den CPUKühler und den Wandlerkühler während des Cinebenchrun mal angefasst. Die Abwärme ist schon recht ordendlich, aber noch lange nicht so heftig wie bei meinem 1090T mit 4,5ghz. Denke da ist noch etwas Spielraum für ne Steigerung drin. Auf die errechneten Temps geb ich da recht wenig, und sehe diese nur als ungefähren Richtwert. 



> naja ich kann auch nicht höhere taktraten gehen weil ich vermute es liegt am am3 board


Durchaus möglich das es an der Leistungsaufnahme, durch den fehlenden Pin-Kontakt im Sockel hapert, und der Prozzi dadurch instabil wird. Die Kosten um rauszufinden ob das Board der Begrenzer ist, würde ich aber nicht eingehen. Weil auch Kosten für die Kühlung anfallen würde. Denn das wäre dann die nächste Hürde, die du dann in Angriff nehmen müsstet.    



> aber skalliert der fx wirklich so stark von mehr takt ?


Joar, der FX skaliert ganz gut mit Takt. Irgendwie muss er ja sein IPC-Defizit ausgleichen, um noch halbwegs mithalten zu können. 
Nochmal 700 mehr und ich hab Softy eingeholt (Differenz von 4,5-5,23 ghz sind ca 1,3 Punkte).  Naja der Winter kommt ja auch bald wieder, mal schauen wann dann noch geht.


----------



## grenn-CB (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



True Monkey schrieb:


> 11,23| True Monkey | i7 3770k @ 5,519 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2000MHz CL 9-11-10-26 2T| Link


 
Wie hast du den denn gekühlt?

5,40| grenn-CB | Core i5 2500 @stock | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T|Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich so sehe was das bisschen OC beim Core i5 3570 auf 4GHz gebracht hat ärgere ich mich schon damals entschieden zu haben keine K CPU und ein Z Board zu nehmen, zudem das nur 20€ teurer gewesen wäre und eben noch den Kühler den hätte man aber auch nachrüsten können. 
Schade das hier bisher noch keine älteren CPUs sind, die Liste könnte man sonst bestimmt auch sehr gut als Vergleichsliste nehmen.

@Singlecoreplayer2500+
Hattest du noch die Sidebar Gadgets an falls du welche hast?
Wenn man den Prozess beendet und dann Cinebench ausführt kann das ein bisschen bringen.
Bei mir waren es 0.11Punkte mehr, sollte das bei dir auch der Fall sein sind es nur noch 0.4 Punkte


----------



## minicoopers (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Wie hast du den denn gekühlt?


 Den hat der mit DICE gekühlt


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> @Singlecoreplayer2500+
> Hattest du noch die Sidebar Gadgets an falls du welche hast?
> Wenn man den Prozess beendet und dann Cinebench ausführt kann das ein bisschen bringen.
> Bei mir waren es 0.11Punkte mehr, sollte das bei dir auch der Fall sein sind es nur noch 0.4 Punkte


 
Nee, hatte extra alles aus, Headset und Internetkabel sogar raus, kein Hwmonitor zum Temps checken und im Taskmanager nochmal unwichtiges deaktiviert.
Antivir liess sich aber nicht abmurksen.

Ich wird mich aber nochmal auf die Jagd nach der 10 vorm Komma machen demnächst, auch wenn die Top3 nix mehr wird, das wusst ich aber schon gestern, wenn die S2011er kommen, is hier Ende mit Quadcores


----------



## PCTom (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Nee, hatte extra alles aus, Headset und Internetkabel sogar raus, kein Hwmonitor zum Temps checken und im Taskmanager nochmal unwichtiges deaktiviert.
> Antivir liess sich aber nicht abmurksen.
> 
> Ich wird mich aber nochmal auf die Jagd nach der 10 vorm Komma machen demnächst, auch wenn die Top3 nix mehr wird, das wusst ich aber schon gestern, wenn die S2011er kommen, is hier Ende mit Quadcores



ich könnte ja 2 Kerne deaktivieren


----------



## StefanStg (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE***

*Schön das der erste Ivy-E dabei ist. Auch cool das du True Monkey dabei bist


----------



## Abductee (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

13,42 | Abductee | 2x Opteron 6272 @ 2400MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE***

*Wir haben einen neuen ersten Glüchwunsch

@ *Singlecoreplayer2500+* du musst es so sehen unter den Quadcores bist du 4ter


----------



## PCTom (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

sry ich sehe gerade ich hatte meine Timings falsch eingetragen bitte korrigieren


----------



## StefanStg (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



PCTom schrieb:


> sry ich sehe gerade ich hatte meine Timings falsch eingetragen bitte korrigieren


 
Wurde geändert


----------



## BlackBird1 (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Ihr lasst mich ganz schön alt aussehn, jetzt hab ich den langsamsten 3770k


----------



## Frontline25 (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



Abductee schrieb:


> 13,42 | Abductee | 2x Opteron 6272 @ 2400MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-9 2T | Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erstens : jej amd hat den ersten platzt ;D
Zweitens : Was zur hölle machst du damit ?(also 2 server cpu's)
Ps: ram 9-9-9-24


----------



## Abductee (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Stimmt natürlich,  9-9-9-24 bitte korrigieren.

Folding@Home für das beste Team 
Folding@Home (PCGH-Team #70335)


----------



## Frontline25 (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



Abductee schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich,  9-9-9-24 bitte korrigieren.
> 
> Folding@Home für das beste Team
> Folding@Home (PCGH-Team #70335)


 xD eig. meint ich das er es bei mir noch eintragen muss  *hust hab natürlich den fehler bei dir in der liste auch gesehen Hust* 
Ps: wie lange dauert es bei folding home für 1 % ???????????? :O


----------



## Abductee (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Kommt auf das Projekt, bzw. die Größe an, Big-Work Units gehen ja erst ab 16 Kerne und dann dauerts je nach Projekt ca. 33min für 1%
Punkte gibts so 130-150k am Tag.
Der Cinebench ist zugegeben aber einer der wenigen Benchmarks der mit so vielen Kernen auch was anfangen kann.
Ein großer Xeon würd mich aber sicher schlagen.


----------



## xpSyk (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

7.17 | xpSyk | i5-3570K @ 4,3 GHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz 11-12-12-29 2t | Link   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



StefanStg schrieb:


> *Singlecoreplayer2500+*[/URL] du musst es so sehen unter den Quadcores bist du 4ter



Nee, ich seh es lieber so das ich der erste mit ner Sandy Bit... bin


----------



## blautemple (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

7.28 | blautemple | i5 4670k @ 4,3 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2200MHz 12-12-12-28 2T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Softy (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



  | 0.61 | Softy | AMD E-350 @ 1,6 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE***

*Cooles Ergebnis Softy.


----------



## Softy (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Danke  Ich rolle das Feld jetzt eben von hinten auf


----------



## StefanStg (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE****

|9.99|StefanStg |i7-3770K @ 4.9GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | Link


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

*UPDATE*

Und wie versprochen, da is sie, die 10 vorm Komma 

10,18 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7-2600k @ 5,175GHz | 8GB DDR3-1932MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

So nun kann ich endlich auch richtig mitmachen 
Auch wenn ich schon stark am zweifeln bin. Aufeinmal ohne irgendeine Änderung läuft der Cinebench nun Normal und ich kann meinen Ram auch wieder mit 2600MHz laufen lassen   aber egal, hauptsache das Ergebnis passt nun 

| 10,03| minicoopers | i7-3700k @ 4,9GHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann noch mein Netbook 

| 0,26 | minicoopers | Intel Atom N450 @ 1,67GHz | 2GB DDR3-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE***

*Klasse Singlecoreplayer2500+. Mini ich bekomme dich noch


----------



## minicoopers (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Mini ich bekomme dich noch


 Dann viel Glück


----------



## BlackBird1 (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

UPDATE

Mehr ist wegen den Temperaturen glaub ich nicht mehr möglich 90-95°C

9.74 | BlackBird1 | i7 3770k @ 4,8ghz | 16gb DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-29 2T |Link


----------



## StefanStg (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE****


----------



## schlumpi13 (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

|3.95|schlumpi13 |X4 965 @ 3,4 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T |Link 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Smil0r (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Huhu!  
Da würd noch mehr gehen.. hatte den auch schonmal auf 4,8ghz laufen.. aber irgendwo ist das Preisleistungverhältniss in Sachen Geschwindigkeit gegen Voltage einfach nicht mehr attraktiv 

7,43 Pünktchen.. AMD FX8350 mit 4500mhz, Walton Chaintech 2x4GB 1333mhz bei 9-9-9-24 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arno1978 (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

7,43 bei 4,3 Ghz ?
Ich habe die selbe Punktzahl bei 4,3 Ghz
Solltest APM deaktivieren


----------



## StefanStg (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE****

@Smil0r: Das nächste mal bitte wie im Startpost beschrieben Posten. Sonst macht das ein haufen arbeit


----------



## Netboy (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Edit: Man kann mehrere CPU Posten


 
Na dann hätt ich hier mal ein paar Oldies 

0,98 | Netboy | Core 2 Duo E6300 @ 1862,05 Mhz | 2GB DDR2-266MHz CL 4-4-4-12 2T| W7 64 Link


0,52 | Netboy | Pentium 4 651 @ 3390,83 Mhz| 2GB DDR2-266MHz CL 4-4-4-12 2T| W7 64 Link


----------



## StefanStg (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE****

|2.18|StefanStg |i5 460M @ 2.8 GHz | 4GB DDR3-1064MHz CL 7-7-7-24 1T | Link


----------



## atze1979 (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

*UPDATE*

10,18| atze1979 | i7 3770k @ 4.9 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 1T|


----------



## der8auer (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

13.36 | der8auer | i7 3770K @ 6515 MHz | 8 GB DDR3 2650 MHz 8-12-8-27 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE***

*Jetzt auch mit  PCGH-HWBot Ranking.

@der8auer: Krasses Ergebnis. Die Punkte kannst du doch bestimmt noch rausholen um erster zu werden.


----------



## grenn-CB (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



Netboy schrieb:


> 0,92 | Netboy | Core 2 Duo E6300 @ 1862,05 Mhz | 2GB DDR2-266MHz CL 4-4-4-12 2T| W7 64 Link



Du hast dich vertan im Bild steht 0.98


----------



## Reytiros (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

@der8auer
1.85 Volt  
das die CPU da noch läuft^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

10.27 | Blechdesigner | i7 2600K @ 5200 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2133 MHz 7-10-7-27 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE***


*


----------



## der8auer (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



Reytiros schrieb:


> @der8auer
> 1.85 Volt
> das die CPU da noch läuft^^


 
Lief ja auch bei -190 °C  Da geht einiges.


----------



## Hawky1980 (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Hier mal mein altes Schätzchen. Rennt noch wie am ersten Tag. 

1,11 | Hawky1980 | AMD Turion X2 Ultra ZM-84 @ 2317 Mhz | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 6-6-6-18 2T| Link


----------



## Smil0r (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Okay Arno, danke für den Tip! ich schau mal nach.. 
StefanStg, sry.. und danke.. Aber schön das ich so durch die Umstände in deiner Erinnerung bleibe..  
manchmal brauch ich halt mehr Fürsorge
Meine Frau kann dir davon ein Liedchen singen ......


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Na dann mach ich mal ne Runde mit... erst mal zum Spaß mit Alltags-Settings:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber weil das ja hier nicht Sinn der Übung ist mach ich noch ne Runde am Anschlag - und setz mich einfach mal kackendreist auf Platz 1 eurer Liste. Dat habt ihr jetzt davon.  

_________________________________________

| Incredible Alk| i7-3930K @ 4848 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1886 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 2T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich war der Run mit 4,8GHz geplant aber als ich das Ergebnis knapp unter 14 gesehen hatte konnt ich nicht widerstehen und musste noch 50 MHz auflegen.


----------



## StefanStg (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE****

Wir haben einen neuen ersten* Incredible Alk *Glückwunsch. Ich vermisse meinen 3930k


----------



## Reytiros (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

*Update:*

| 13.62 | Reytiros | i7 3960x @ 4700MHz | 32 GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T Link

mehr als 4,7 GHz sind bei mir nicht mehr drin


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Schon mal versucht die PLL etwas mit anzuheben (1,85...)? Ich musste auch ein wenig rumeiern um die 4,85GHz Cinebench-stabil zu bekommen (von wirklich stabil ist das weit entfernt). Nachdem 4,8 nicht genug für 14 Punkte waren hab ich (erstmals) 4,9 versucht hinzubekommen was aber mit meinem Chip unmöglich ist (selbst bei 1,55v vCore startet er nicht mal!).
Vielleicht kannste da nochn bissl was rausholen wobei ich zugegeben auch nicht glaube dass da noch sehr viel zu holen ist ohne ganz harte Geschütze aufzufahren.


----------



## Reytiros (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

nunja, glaube 4,8 ist vllt noch drinnen, aber wegen 0.x punkte lohnt es sich nicht die cpu noch weiter zu quälen.
wahrscheinlich brauche ich dann 1.5 volt, aber das ist mir schon zu viel. da muss ich mich wohl mit platz 2 begnügen


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Och mach dir da keine Illusionen, wenn die Herren mit den guten Chips (oder dem LN2... ) hier auftauchen sind wir beide ganz schnell wieder unten. 
Unter Luft und mit unserem Glück bei den Samples kann man da nicht viel reißen^^


----------



## xxmoghulxx (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Hier mal mein Notebook 

2.76|xxmoghulxx|i7 720QM@stock|4GB@532MHz DDR3 7-7-7-20-2t|Link


----------



## StefanStg (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE****


----------



## DrDave (17. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

10.13 | DrDave | 3770K @ 4949MHz | 8GB @ 2424MHz 10-12-11-28 1T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (18. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE****


----------



## True Monkey (20. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Mal ein schnelltest ......das geht noch wesentlich besser 

14,22| True Monkey | i7 4960x @ 4,700 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T|link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (20. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE***

*Glückwunsch *True Monkey* zum ersten Platz


----------



## vinyard (20. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Endlich mal ne 8er dabei^^ 


8.06 | Vinyard | Core i5 3570k@4900MHz | 8GB DDR3 1866 cl 9-10-9-27 2T


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Mal ein schnelltest ......das geht noch wesentlich besser


 
Hat ja lange gedauert bis sich meine Prophezeihung erfüllt hat... aber bitte True, wenn mich schon einer vom Thron schmeißt () dann doch bitte mit 5+ GHz! Los, gib alles! 1,5v für 4,7 GHz können doch nicht dein Ernst sein!  

Übrigens interessant dass von Sandy-E auf Ivy-E grade mal 200 MHz in der IPC wettgemacht werden, mit 4,9 GHz hätte ich (rechnerisch) die gleiche Punktzahl wie du. Ich hätte erwartet dass es etwas mehr ausmacht. Das sind ja weniger als 5%... ok, mein RAM ist etwas fixer aber trotzdem^^


----------



## True Monkey (20. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Das war wirklich nur ein schnelltest 

Die rams sind noch nicht da (4x4 gb 2866er Corsair Domis )
Weil 1333er im Dual ist nicht wirklich der Hit 

Und Spannung ist nicht wirklich ausgelotet sondern ich hab gestern einfach mal irgentwas eingestellt von dem ich sicher sein konnte das der bench durchkommt.

edit : Mit den 5ghz + mußt du dich noch ein wenig gedulden 
Habe gerade die Absage von meinen Dice Lieferanten erhalten bzw alles auf nächstes WE verschoben.
Ist mir aber gerade recht da die zweite Titan heute auch nicht gekommen ist


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Habe gerade die Absage von meinen Dice Lieferanten erhalten bzw alles auf nächstes WE verschoben.
> Ist mir aber gerade recht da die zweite Titan heute auch nicht gekommen ist


 
Deine Probleme möcht ich haben  
Aber egal obs bis nächste Woche dauert, ich freue mich auf ein dir würdiges Ergebnis auf Platz 1.


----------



## StefanStg (20. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Abductee (21. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Ändert zwar nichts am Platz, aber dennoch find ich es sehr interessant wie launisch sich der Turbo verhält.
Nach ein paar Versuchen hintereinander kam regelmäßig eine 13,60.

13,60 | Abductee | 2x Opteron 6272 @ 2400MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: hab gerade gesehen das ich beim CPU-Z statt dem Memory das Mainboard genommen hab.
Beim nochmaligen Durchlaufen komme ich aber nicht mehr über 13,56 drüber, falls der Screenshot nicht Regelkonform ist, könnt ihr die 13,60 vergessen.


----------



## StefanStg (21. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Bunny_Joe (21. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

1,51 | Bunny_Joe | Phenom 8400 @ 2,11 Ghz | 4GB DDR2-667 MHz | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Mal mein Phenom X6 gequält ... mehr geht nicht, jedenfalls nicht mit mein Mitteln, aber da ist bestimmt noch was drin.
Die erste Kiste die ich erlebt habe die sich wegen Überhitzung abschaltet 



7,28 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | PhenomII X6 1090T | 4GB DDR3 1370MHz 9-9-9-24 1T 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (21. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

leider warte ich immer  noch auf die rams 

Hab aber die verfügbaren mal hochgezogen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber noch nicht Ende der fahnenstange


----------



## StefanStg (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE***

*Klasse Ergebnis *Singlecoreplayer2500+* und *True Monkey*


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



True Monkey schrieb:


> leider warte ich immer noch auf die rams
> 
> Hab aber die verfügbaren mal hochgezogen


 
Auf wie viel war die CPU getaktet?


----------



## StefanStg (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Auf wie viel war die CPU getaktet?


 

Was man auch den Bild erkennt müssten es 4,8GHz gewesen sein.


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

^^korrekt 

Ich habe das Board erst zwei Tage und muß noch die richtigen settings finden.


----------



## Yellowant (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Abend,

ist eine Wert von 7,93 für einen i7 3820 auf 4,2 Ghz ok?

Kann im Augenblick noch kein Screen machen da ich noch mit offset Spannung experimentier, und er sich nach dem Bench im CPU-Z wieder runterregelt.

Daher die Frage sind die 7,93 überhaupt der Rede wert, bzw. ist das normal bei einem 3820.

Edit: Hab nen Screen   mit 4,4 Ghz  und 8,27 Punkten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Müsste ein normaler Wert sein. 

Das ist normal das die CPU nach der Last wieder rundertaktet. Ist auch gut so dann verbraucht sie weniger. Was du machen könntest ist unter Systemeinstellungen-> Energieeinstellungen und dann auf Höchstleistung. So hat die CPU immer den maximalen Takt. Täte ich aber nur im Benchmark machen sonst verbraucht er im Ilde zuviel


----------



## Yellowant (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, 

hab dank geübter Ego-Shooter Reflexe noch einen Screen erwischt bevor er runtergeht.
Für 24/7 Setting in meinen Augen doch angebracht. Da die Offset Spannung im Augenblick um 0,050 reduziert werden konnte.


----------



## tehrob (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

24.13 | tehrob | 2x X5680 | 32GB DDR3 1164MHz 9-9-9-24 2T 

http://abload.de/img/11.5-4.85t9koo.jpg

mfg rob


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Na DAS ist doch mal ein Cinebenchfreundliches Setup! 

Schönes Ergebnis!


----------



## True Monkey (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

so ....jetzt muss ich schon zwei 4960x aufeinnadernageln um das zu toppen 

@therop 

top ergebniss darf ich fragen für was du das sys brauchst ?


----------



## tehrob (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

ich bearbeite bzw codiere blu ray´s um, da war zwar mein altes setup mit 2 X5570 schon gut, aber hier kann ich noch leichter übertakten, bei viel mehr leistung. seltsamerweise wird der auch kaum heiss. hab mit 1,6 V grad mal 70 grad marke geknackt. meine 24/7 settings sind aber  4500 mit ca 1,37-1,40V, da erreicht er kaum die 50 grad, nur das dämliche speedstep oder was es ist geht nicht aus, im idle geht er immernoch auf 12er multi runter, obwohl im bios alles aus ist.

mfg rob


----------



## True Monkey (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

C1e c6 und c7 aus ?

in Windows auf Höchstleistung stellen hilft auch nicht ?


----------



## tehrob (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

ja c1 ist bei mir wenn ich speedstep ausschalte mit verschwunden bzw aus, in windows könnt ich mal schaun, nutze win7 ultima 64 , kannte sowas nur von laptops, da schau ich morgen mal nach.
mfg rob


----------



## vinyard (24. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

24.13 WTF !!!!!!!!!!!! GW naja bei dem setup^^ stark aber da geht noch viel!!!


----------



## StefanStg (24. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE***

*Wir haben einen neuen ersten. Therop krasses Ergebnis


----------



## mopsX2 (26. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

10.33|m0psX2|i7-3770k@5100MHz|16GB DDR3@2200MHz CL 9-11-10-28 2T|recht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edited 26.09.2013 (Schreibfehler)


----------



## StefanStg (27. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

****UPDATE****


----------



## tehrob (28. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

so, hab mich mal bei euch mit registriert,

CineBench R11.5 overclocking records @ HWBOT

andere werte kommen noch.

mfg rob


----------



## acidburn1811 (28. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

5.68| Acidburn | Core I5 2500k 3,3 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1333| W7 64 BIT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (28. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Mal ein klein wenig mehr 

15,43| True Monkey | i7 4960x @ 5.095 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-2500MHz CL 11-12-12-37 2T|Link


----------



## MasterSax (29. September 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



Frontline25 schrieb:


> Ihr habts drauf angelegt
> 
> 7,02 punkte mit 4,382Mhz und memory 1333 bei 236 Bus speed auf irgendwas mir 15'' mhz
> Ps: hätt ich ein am3+ board wäre vielleicht noch mehr drin, aber ich hab jetzt keine zeit mehr zu testen wie weit ich es mit meinem alten board noch schaff ^^
> Ps2: sind 58 C° schlimm bei 100% ausslastung? (kühler wird lau warm, hab mugen 3)




du hast 4 kerne und 200Mhz mehr als ich und 0.01 Punkte weniger nice


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

790 cb | Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K @ 4,3 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawky1980 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

826 cb | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 @ 5200 Mhz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T| Link


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Das hier ist aber kein Cinebench R15 Thread


----------



## True Monkey (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

vllt sollte Stefan den im Startpost mit aufnehmen und eine zweite Liste erstellen.

Ansonsten macht einer noch einen weiteren Thread auf und es wird unübersichtlich


----------



## StefanStg (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Sorry hatte die letzten Tage ziemlich viel um die Ohren. Gleich wenn ich daheim bin mache ich ein Update. Mach schauen sie ich das andere Ranking am besten mache


----------



## StefanStg (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE***

*Jetzt auch mir Cinebench R15 Ranking viel Spaß


----------



## tehrob (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

http://abload.de/img/cinebenchr15-2-485dhscw.jpg

wie beim 11.5 auch das selbe system mit 4,85 GHz

mfg rob


----------



## acidburn1811 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Cinebench R15 

5.68| Acidburn | Core I5 2500k 3,3 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1333| W7 64 BIT


----------



## MrWoogey (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Cinebench R15

706 | MrWoogey | i7 4770k @ 4,8GHz | 8Gb @ 1866 , CL 11-11-11-28 2T | Link


----------



## Legacyy (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Cinebench R15

675 | Legacyy | i7 2600k @ 4GHz | 8Gb @ 1333 , CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Link

*update* 

755 | Legacyy | i7 2600k @ 4,5GHz | 8Gb @ 1333 , CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Link


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

925 cb | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,05 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2692 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Na dann mach ich auch nochmal mit dem Benchsetting mit. Bevor einer fragt, ja die Spannung ist in dem Bild falsch ausgelesen, es liegen etwa 1,485v an.

1250 cb | Incredible Alk | i7-3930K @ 4853 MHz | 16 GB DDR3-1887 MHz CL 9-10-9-27-2T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## addicTix (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

758cb | Weezer | i7 3770k @ 4.3GHz | 16GB @ 1600MHz , CL 9-9-9-24 2T | link


----------



## StefanStg (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## MasterSax (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cinebench R15

634 | MasterSax | i7 920 @ 4,1GHz |  4x3 Gb @ 1560 , CL 9.9.9.24 1T |


----------



## Topper_Harley (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Cinebench R15

913| Topper_Harley | i7 3770k @ 5,05GHz | 8 Gb @ 2020 CL 11-11-11-28 2T |


edit: nochmal leicht draufgelegt, aber mit meinen Ram´s wird das nix gscheites ...


----------



## Legacyy (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

825 | Legacyy | i7 2600k @ 4,8GHz | 8Gb 1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Update :

926 cb | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5,075 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2704 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R 15

527cb | True Monkey | i5 3350P @ 3711.41 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-1908 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T| Link 

Günstigeren i5 habe ich nicht gefunden


----------



## Smil0r (3. Oktober 2013)

Update

8,0 | Smil0r | FX8350 @ 5000 MHz | 2x4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 |  Link 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das mit Luftkühlung


----------



## MrWoogey (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



MrWoogey schrieb:


> Cinebench R15
> 
> 706 | MrWoogey | i7 4770k @ 4,8GHz | 8Gb @ 1866 , CL 11-11-11-28 2T | Link



mir is da ein Fehler unterlaufen  es ist kein i7 sondern ein i5 4670k

706 | MrWoogey | i5 4670k @ 4,8GHz | 8Gb @ 1866 , CL 11-11-11-28 2T | Link


des wäre dann des richtige .

mfg


----------



## gm121 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R 15

798 | gm121 | i7 4770K @ 3900,38 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T|Link


----------



## tehrob (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

hier noch mal updates , damit ihr es nicht so leicht habt 

r11.5

24,52 | tehrob | 2x X5680 @ 4,9 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1568 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T|Link

R 15

2182 | tehrob | 2x X5680 @ 4,9 GHz | 32GB DDR3-1568 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T| Link


mfg rob


----------



## DrDave (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R15
920 cb | DrDave | i7-3770K @ 4998 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2448 MHz CL 10-12-11-28 1T | Link


----------



## True Monkey (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....WR mit 3770k 

1018cb | True Monkey | i7 3770k @ 5559.74 Ghz | 8GB DDR3-2426 MHz CL 11-12-11-27 1T| Link


[hwbot=2433996]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## StefanStg (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE***

*Geiles Ergebnis True Monkey


----------



## True Monkey (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Schon nice ...auch wenn ich befürchte sobald einer seinen 3770k wieder unter Ln2 hat ist das Geschichte mit dem WR 

True Monkey`s Cinebench R15 score: 1018 cb with a Core i7 3770K


----------



## StefanStg (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Warum benutzt du eigentlich noch einen 3770k und keinen 4770k? Liegt das an der Temperaturproblematik?


----------



## minicoopers (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Erst einmal nur mit 4,9GHz 

898| minicoopers | i7 3770K @ 4,9GHz |8 Gb @ 2600 CL 11-13-13-35 1T |Link


----------



## Lutz81 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R 15

1061 | Lutz81 | i7 970 @ 4,6 GHz | 12GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T| Link


----------



## True Monkey (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Warum benutzt du eigentlich noch einen 3770k und keinen 4770k? Liegt das an der Temperaturproblematik?


 
Was für ein Prob ? 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

[hwbot=2433878]submission[/hwbot]

Da der aber kein HT hat war mein 3770k im R15 besser 
Der 4770k kommt erst noch


----------



## Reytiros (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

damit ich auch im r15 test vertreten bin

1161 | Reytiros | i7 3960x @4500 MHz | 32GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T| Link


----------



## True Monkey (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

So ...
Genug von den Vierkernern ....jetzt pack ich die Brechstange aus 

R15
1451cb | True Monkey | i7 4960x @ 5399.85 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-30 2T| Link

Und wenn ich schon dabei bin 

11.5
16.37 | True Monkey | i7 4960x @ 5400.01 Ghz | 16GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-12-11-30 2T| Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor ich es vergess, das ist der aktuelle Weltrekord mit 6 kernen......................meiner 

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2434373_


----------



## PCTom (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



True Monkey schrieb:


> So ...
> Genug von den Vierkernern ....jetzt pack ich die Brechstange aus
> 
> R15
> ...



graz ich kämpf immer noch mit dem GA Bios


----------



## StefanStg (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE***
*


True Monkey schrieb:


> Was für ein Prob ?
> 
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> 
> ...



Ok ich nehme alles zurück Jetzt noch ein i7 und ich wäre glücklich


----------



## tehrob (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R 11.5

3,68 | tehrob | i5 750 @ 2,67 Ghz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 11-12-11-24 2T| Link

R 15

329  | tehrob | i5 750 @ 2,67 Ghz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 11-12-11-24 2T| Link

R11.5

1.11 | tehrob | c2d e2200 | 2GB DDR2- MHz CL 5-5-5-12 2T|Link

mfg rob


----------



## True Monkey (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

^^Nice ....Challenge Fieber ?

Cinebench R15 Launch Challenge @ HWBOT

Gesehen wer zur Zeit führt ? 

Mein 2 Kerner kommt Dienstag


----------



## Ion (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Der neue R15

756 | Ion | i7-3770K @ 4.2GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ CL7-8-8-21 1T |   Link


----------



## tehrob (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

@ True Monkey 

ja ich :p ,


bei unlimited 

da wären ja teampunkte auch nicht verkehrt 

na da viel spass mit dem kleinen 


mfg rob


----------



## True Monkey (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

^^Gesamt führe aber ich ...noch 

Bei unlimidted bin ich ja direkt hinter dir ...zwei kerner kommt aber bei dem 8kerner muss ich mir noch kurzfristig was einfallen lassen


----------



## StefanStg (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## wolflux (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

11.5
10,28 | wolflux | i7-4770K @ 4700 MHz | 8Gb DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-12-12-34 2T |

R15
951cb | wolflux | i7-4770K @ 4700 MHz | 8Gb DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-11-11-32 2T |

Einfach frei Schnauze ,nur Vcore u Multi hoch gesetzt.


----------



## StefanStg (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## vinyard (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

würde mal gerne wissen wo der True Monkey immer seine cpu`s her hat ????


----------



## marvinj (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Wer weiß, wer weiß


----------



## Duvar (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ich steig mal auf Platz 8 mit ein, der Sprung auf Platz 7 ist mir zu hoch und da muss ich leider passen 

11.5

10,41 l Duvar l  i7 4770K @ 4800 MHz l 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9 9-9-24 2T l Link

Ich hoffe der Anhang hier reicht:
Update: Link doch hinzugefügt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## vinyard (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Duvar gebe ich dir recht der sprung währe heftig aber mein 3570k muss auch wen ich wieder frühschicht habe drunter leiden!!!platz 19-20 währe ich mit erfreut kleiner i5


----------



## Duvar (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ich glaub in die Top 20 schafft es niemals ein i5, die sind einfach zu sehr benachteiligt hier 
Es sei denn natürlich ein extreme Overclocker nimmt sich der Sache an, denke da müsstest du schon 5,5-6GHz drauf ballern für Platz 20 bzw 19 mit einem i5^^


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

^^Nichts einfacher als das ......

True Monkey`s Cinebench R11.5 score: 9.23 points with a Core i5 4670K


...wär wohl Platz 20

Übrigens mein 3770k hat bei 5,5 Ghz 11,23 

Und wenn ich schon dabei bin ..
Das wäre mein höhstes Haswell Ergebniss mit einer nonK CPU 

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2435640_true_monkey_cinebench_r11.5_core_i5_4570_6.11_points


----------



## Duvar (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Joa hab also net schlecht geschätzt^^
Du hast es gut, da du Zugriff auf sehr viel Hardware hast, wo du dir die besten raus picken kannst + die ganze Sache extremer angehst als der "Standard-user"


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

ich hätte ja noch einen 


i5 4430 

True Monkey`s Cinebench R11.5 score: 5.51 points with a Core i5 4430


----------



## Duvar (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Wann willste denn tehrob vom Thron stoßen, sein Resultat ist echt extrem mit den Xeons^^


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Gar nicht 

Sein Sys ist so außergewöhnlich das ich das nicht nachstellen kann.
Auch ich habe meine Grenzen


----------



## Duvar (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Wat solls, bist trotzdem Top dabei und hast schon super Ergebnisse


----------



## WuBomber411 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Cinebench 11.5

6,57 | WuBomber411 | FX 8120 @ 4013 MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 8-9-9-24 1T | Link


Cinebench 15

604 | WuBomber411 | FX 8120 @ 4022 MHz | 8 GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 8-9-9-24 1T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Apfelkuchen (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R11.5:

10,44 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon L5639 @ 4046MHz | 6GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T |   Link

R15: 

921 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon L5639 @ 3957MHz | 6GB DDR3-1760MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T |   Link


Da geht noch was, will nur das board bisschen schonen, bevor es Wasser bekommt


----------



## StefanStg (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE***

*Schön das du dabei bist *Apfelkuchen*


----------



## wolflux (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

UPDATE

11.5
10,45 | wolflux | i7-4770K @ 4788,83 MHz | 8Gb DDR3-2128 MHz CL 09-11-11-31 2T |


----------



## Duvar (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Wow jetzt drehen alle auf, hgw an alle 
Genieße deinen Triumph wolflux
Der Speicher scheint aber doch was zu bringen wa^^


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ich kann dir doch nicht den ganzen Spaß allein lassen, Stefan


----------



## StefanStg (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****

Nur habe ich gegen deine Monster CPU keine Chance


----------



## wolflux (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



Duvar schrieb:


> Wow jetzt drehen alle auf, hgw an alle
> Genieße deinen Triumph wolflux
> Der Speicher scheint aber doch was zu bringen wa^^


 

Ich kann wirklich nichts dafür habe mich im Ranking runter rutschen sehen u ganz plötzlich hatte ich das Ergebnis gleich beim ersten mal vor mir auf dem Bildschirm.ha ha ,aber hast du die Spannung gesehen ,ich konnte es nicht glauben fast 4,8 GHz mit der gleichen Spannung 1,278 Volt wie vorher mit 4,7 GHz. u das mit einem neuen Board.Merkwürdig 
Ach ja der Speicher, nee glaube ich nicht habe ihn sogar runter getaktet wie du ja siehst ,an den Timings kann es nicht liegen .hmm
Aber vom Platz her ist jetzt wirklich Ende der Fahnenstange ,vielleicht packst du mich nochmal,denke das dauert nicht lange Duvar. aumen:


----------



## Duvar (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Nee nee die 4,8 habe ich auch mit Glück gepackt, noch weiter geht bei mir net, ist das absolute Maximum mit einem dürftigen Know How 
Ich kann die 4,8 also nicht permanent Nachstellen da absolut nicht stabil, 4,7 ist aber kein Problem und mit dem Block oder wie der kak heisst kann ich auch knapp unter 4,8 kommen, so ähnlich wie du halt nur dass meine CPU shice ist.
Der Typ hier 3 Step Guide to Overclock Your i7 / i5 Haswell Platform | Overclockers  zB sagt, die richtig guten CPUs schaffen es mit 1.2V auf den Desktop, mit 1,25V hätte man schon einen guten Durchschnittschip, seine CPU hat es nur mit 1.3V auf den Desktop geschafft. Meine packt grad mal 4,7 mit 1.32^^.
Naja wie dem auch sei, lies dir den Thread da mal durch und stell noch Adaptive Spannung ein, damit du auch ordentlich Strom sparen kannst


----------



## wolflux (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Hmm,habe es gelesen,interressanter ist der BCLK strap mit dem richtigen Speicher kannst du nochmal so um 10% zulegen. Interressanter ist auch das sehr gute Haswell bis 3000 MHz Speicher ansprechen könnte.Unsere CPUs sind ziemlich identisch bei 4,7-4,8 GHz. Und die Paar Millivolt machen den Kuchen auch nicht fett.Das einzige was der Unterschied ist dadurch sind die Temp. weil er dann wärmer werden kann ,na und dann gehen halt 100MHz weniger wen juckts .Adaptiv würde ich auch nehmen aber erst bei max .MHz.Deshalb  lasse  ich ihn meistens bei 4,3 GHz u 1,110 Volt laufen.Eines ist ganz sicher,nur mit einer exzellenten Kühlung geht dann noch mehr aber für den Hausgebrauch bin ich sehr zufrieden.Dauert aber nicht mehr lange dann kommt der nächste mit top Werten.
Gruß aumen:


----------



## Duvar (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Warum stellste nicht adaptiv ein auch bei 4,3GHz? 
Machs doch einfach wie in diesem Video hier Overclock Intel Haswell CPU in Seconds using ASUS UEFI - YouTube
Da wo er 1.2V einstellt, trägst du halt 1,11V ein und fertig, dann haste Spannungen im idle bei surfen etc von 0,7V+ rum und falls der Prozzi mal die 4,3GHz ausfährt, steigt die Spannung dementsprechend auch auf 1,11V an.
Fuchs dich doch mal in das Thema rein Mensch, danach schickste mir mal alle deine Werte via Pn, damit ich auch Anhaltspunkte habe, was man alles bei dem Asus Board noch verändern kann, ist einfach too much für mich grad.


----------



## wolflux (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Du fauler Knochen,na gut aber erst am Wochenende  früher geht nicht da ich einen Kumpel versprochen habe der absolut Null Ahnung hat ,seine Kiste mit SMDs aufzumodden.


----------



## Duvar (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ich habe mal ein wenig undervolted, hier die Ergebnisse 

10,47 l Duvar l  i7 4770K @ 4747 MHz l 8GB DDR3-1616MHz CL9 9-9-24 2T l Link

Trotzdem viel zu viel Spannung bei mir, du hast echt eine Bomben CPU wolflux, wollen wa tauschen?  
Ich denke ich bin nun an meine Grenze gestoßen, nu bist du wieder an der Reihe


----------



## StefanStg (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Lutz81 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Cinebench 11.5

11.82 | Lutz81 | i7 970 @ 4,6 GHz | 12GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T|Link


----------



## wolflux (19. Oktober 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein wenig undervolted, hier die Ergebnisse
> 
> 10,47 l Duvar l  i7 4770K @ 4747 MHz l 8GB DDR3-1616MHz CL9 9-9-24 2T l Link
> 
> ...



Hallo Duvar,wie ich sehe brauchst du von mir Anfänger keine Tipps  ,ha ha. aumen: Gut so ,aber zu sehr möchte ich mich da nicht rein steigern ,es sei dir gegönnt ! 
Nee,will nicht tauschen,mich hat schon jemand gefragt ob ich an einem  Verkauf interessiert wäre ,Geld ist nicht alles  der Spaß hier ist unbezahlbar.ha ha.  
Wie ich sehe hast beide Takte näher beieinander liegen,schlaues Kerlchen.

Gruß
wolflux


----------



## Duvar (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Klar brauch ich Tips Mensch, bin noch ein Amateur, kannst doch auch deinen Cache Clock bissl erhöhen bei dir, machste halt 100-300 MHz weniger wie der Coretakt, dies ist glaub das, was die Ringbus oder wie immer das heissen mag, nennen.

Eine 1 zu 1 ratio wäre also optimal, sprich sagen wir mal du hast 46 beim core eingestellt (alle cores gesynct), soll es am optimalsten sein wenn der Cache bei min und max auch auf 46 steht, dass sollen aber nicht alle CPUs mitmachen, könntest dann also bis auf 43  dort runter gehen ca.

Beim Digi+ hab ich noch bei Phasen auf optimized eingestellt, bei dir müsste also noch bissl was gehen, ohne das du jetzt extrem Spannung drauf knallen musst.
Teste es mal aus bei Gelegenheit.

Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## etar (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

5,57 l etar l FX-6100 @ 4.6Ghz l 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-13-13-34 2T l Link


----------



## StefanStg (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Xenobit (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

2061 | Xenobit | 2x X2650v2 @2.6GHz | 128GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Sauberes Ergebnis  Der RAM läuft aber mit 1333 MHz


----------



## Xenobit (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



Softy schrieb:


> Sauberes Ergebnis  Der RAM läuft aber mit 1333 MHz


 
Uups - korrigiert
Mehr Punkte werden es aber wohl nicht. Um ins Bios zu kommen, muss ich die 4x K6000 ausbauen und einen Jumper auf dem Mainboard umsetzen. Das ist sehr mühsam


----------



## StefanStg (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE***

*Habe eine neue Tabelle hinzugefügt. Ein User wollte die Architekturen vergleichen. Dachte an einen festen Takt von 3GHz das müssten alle CPU´s schaffen.


----------



## Xenobit (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



StefanStg schrieb:


> ****UPDATE***
> 
> *Habe eine neue Tabelle hinzugefügt. Ein User wollte die Architekturen vergleichen. Dachte an einen festen Takt von 3GHz das müssten alle CPU´s schaffen.


Hmm - das würde mich schon reizen. Nur müsste ich dann wohl den FSB etwas anheben und dazu müsste ich in Bios... Meine Sorge ist etwas groß, dass ich dem Rechner damit nix Gutes tue.

Andererseits würde ich die 3 GHz Liste auch mit 2,6GHz deutlich gewinnen


----------



## StefanStg (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****

Erster!
|543|StefanStg |i7-3770K @ 3000 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | Link 

Die tätest du bestimmt gewinnen mit solchen CPU´s


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Erster! 

| 554 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 3000MHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Stefan
Ich glaube, mit Deinem Rechner stimmt was nicht


----------



## StefanStg (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE***

*Und schon ist mein Erster Platz wieder weg

Ne ich glaube nicht. Das macht dein RAM aus. Außerdem kann ich meinen RAM auch noch ein wenig takten.


----------



## DrDave (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



StefanStg schrieb:


> ****UPDATE***
> 
> *Habe eine neue Tabelle hinzugefügt. Ein User wollte die Architekturen vergleichen. Dachte an einen festen Takt von 3GHz das müssten alle CPU´s schaffen.


 
Schau mal, dass du noch eine gewisse Taktgrenze vorgibst, denn glatte 3GHz machen nicht alle so einfach.
Beispielsweise max 3,01Ghz oder sowas.


----------



## StefanStg (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



DrDave schrieb:


> Schau mal, dass du noch eine gewisse Taktgrenze vorgibst, denn glatte 3GHz machen nicht alle so einfach.
> Beispielsweise max 3,01Ghz oder sowas.


 
Danke für deinen Tipp. Wurde gleich mal Editiert


----------



## Xenobit (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ich noch meinen normalen Bürorechner:

1045 | Xenobit | i7 3930K @ 4.17GHz | 16GB @ 1348MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## MasterSax (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

|475|MasterSax |i7-920K @ 3000 MHz | 12GB DDR3-1200MHz CL 8-8-8-20 1T | Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Dark-Blood (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

| 520 | Dark-Blood | i7-3820 @ 3000 MHz | 12GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Link

Danke für die Umsetzung der Idee. 
Bin echt mal gespannt wie sich das entwickelt


----------



## StefanStg (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE***

*| 555|StefanStg |i7-3770K @ 3000 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T |Link

@Dark-Blood

Kein Thema. Bin auch gespannt wieviele da mitmachen.


----------



## Trochaeus (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

|240|PC-Liebhaber323|Athlon x4 640 @ stock|4GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-27

Ja, ich weiß, dass der PC nicht gut ist  
Kann mir mal einer erklären, wieso da bei 665.2 Mhz beim Ram steht und nicht 800Mhz?


----------



## StefanStg (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Lutz81 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

@StefanStg

Hast mich vergessen

Post#219


----------



## StefanStg (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



Lutz81 schrieb:


> @StefanStg
> 
> Hast mich vergessen
> 
> Post#219


 
Sorry habe ich übersehen. Du müsstest deinen Link nochmal aktualisieren. Bei mir kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung


----------



## Lutz81 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Müsste jetzt funktionieren.....


----------



## StefanStg (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE***

*Ich habe dich jetzt mal eingefügt. Der Link geht leider immernoch nicht aber vill wird das noch


----------



## Lutz81 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Mmhhh kurios bei mir geht's....

Hab mein Ergebnis mal als .jpg mit angehangen

Danke


----------



## Softy (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



PC-Liebhaber323 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer erklären, wieso da bei 665.2 Mhz beim Ram steht und nicht 800Mhz?



Weil der RAM mit 1333 MHz läuft? 


edit:

Mit frisch installiertem Windows 8.1 :

|556| Softy | i7-3770K @ 3000 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trochaeus (25. Oktober 2013)

Ja aber wieso läuft der mit 1333? Hab da nie was geändert


----------



## True Monkey (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

^^genau das ist ja die Ursache 

Du mußt das XMP Profil im Bios aktivieren damit er auf 1600 läuft.


----------



## StefanStg (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



PC-Liebhaber323 schrieb:


> Ja aber wieso läuft der mit 1333? Hab da nie was geändert



Unterstützt der Athlon II X4 640 überhaupt 1600MHz RAM?


----------



## Trochaeus (26. Oktober 2013)

Gute Frage


----------



## MasterSax (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Unterstützt der Athlon II X4 640 überhaupt 1600MHz RAM?


 
AMD Athlon II X4 640,
Memory Controller: Dual Channel PC3-10667U (DDR3-1333) für 2 Module, Dual Channel PC3-8500U (DDR3-1066), Dual Channel PC2-8500U (DDR2-1066)


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Unterstützt der Athlon II X4 640 überhaupt 1600MHz RAM?



Nicht offiziell, aber funktionieren tut das natürlich.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

^^hmm 

Ich hab mal gerade im bot nach einem Ergebniss mit hohem Ram gesucht und mehr wie das habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden.

knopflerbruce`s Cinebench R11.5 score: 4.7 points with a Athlon II X4 640


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



Softy schrieb:


> Nicht offiziell, aber funktionieren tut das natürlich.



Schon ja, aber mit Sicherheit nicht ohne das man es selber eingestellt hat und er schrieb ja das er das nicht gemacht hat.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R 11.5 | 9,39 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770K @ 4.3GHz | 8GB @ 2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28 1T | 

R 15 | 880 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770K @ 4.3GHz | 8GB @ 2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28 1T | 


erstmal 24/7 Setting....Morgen mehr


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. November 2013)

Oh ja eine Frage wie kann eigentlich lutz81 mit seinem alten i7 960 so weit oben stehen in dieser Liste. Wie bekommt man soviele punkte mit einem alten Prozzi


----------



## grenn-CB (18. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

@Evgasüchtiger
 Du hast dich vertan, denn er hat einen Core i7 970 und das ist schon ein 6 Kerner ARK | Intel® Core, der Core i7 960 noch nicht und somit wundert es mich nicht wirklich das er mit den Sandy Bridge E fast mithalten kann, auch wenn dieser schon älter ist.


----------



## StefanStg (18. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE***

*Das wird daran liegen das es ein i7 970 ist und kein 960. Mit 6 Kernen bekommt man solche Punkte.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. November 2013)

Oh sorry war wohl zu müde  klar wenn es ein 6 kerner ist dann ist ja alles im Lot 


NACHTRAG ...


R 11.5 | 6,55 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770K @ 3GHz | 8GB @ 2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28 1T | 


R 15 | 617 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770K @ 3GHz | 8GB @ 2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28 1T |


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. November 2013)

Eine bescheidene Frage....wieso bekomme ich nicht mehr als 9,65 punkte @4,7ghz?


----------



## StefanStg (19. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE***

*Den anderen Wert füge ich heute Nachmittag ein. Muss erst eine Tanelle erstellen

Hast du mal geschaut ob deine CPU die ganze Zeit mit den 4,7GHz läuft. Ich glaube Minicoopers hatte so ein ähnliches Problem, obwohl er 4,9GHz hatte war sein Score nicht hoch


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. November 2013)

StefanStg schrieb:


> ***UPDATE***
> 
> Den anderen Wert füge ich heute Nachmittag ein. Muss erst eine Tanelle erstellen
> 
> Hast du mal geschaut ob deine CPU die ganze Zeit mit den 4,7GHz läuft. Ich glaube Minicoopers hatte so ein ähnliches Problem, obwohl er 4,9GHz hatte war sein Score nicht hoch



Laut aida im g15 Display wohl.....
Liegt vielleicht am ringtakt ? Aber kann eigentlich auch nicht weil einige hier in der Tabelle auch nur 3,5ghz ring fahren


----------



## ALxx (19. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Laut aida im g15 Display wohl.....
> Liegt vielleicht am ringtakt ? Aber kann eigentlich auch nicht weil einige hier in der Tabelle auch nur 3,5ghz ring fahren



Für 4.3 GHZ finde ich den Cinebench score schon ganz gut. Bei oc.net sind welche mit 4.6 und die haben grad so 10 Punkte.
Weiß allerdings jetzt nicht ob andere mit 4.3 Ghz und 4770K mehr haben.
Kannst ja mal den uncore Takt mal auf 41-39 fixieren. Mehr Input Spannung bringt auch minimal etwas, hab ich mit meinem  I5 definitiv festgestellt. Die Cache Spannung würde ich dann auch so hoch wie möglich einstellen. In der Liste 1.Seite haben die User mit guten scores auch meistens alle einen hohen Ram Takt anliegen, das sagt doch ebenfalls schon etwas aus.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



ALxx schrieb:


> Für 4.3 GHZ finde ich den Cinebench score schon ganz gut. Bei oc.net sind welche mit 4.6 und die haben grad so 10 Punkte.
> Weiß allerdings jetzt nicht ob andere mit 4.3 Ghz und 4770K mehr haben.
> Kannst ja mal den uncore Takt mal auf 41-39 fixieren. Mehr Input Spannung bringt auch minimal etwas, hab ich mit meinem I5 definitiv festgestellt. Die Cache Spannung würde ich dann auch so hoch wie möglich einstellen. In der Liste 1.Seite haben die User mit guten scores auch meistens alle einen hohen Ram Takt anliegen, das sagt doch ebenfalls schon etwas aus.



jo mit 4,3 ist gut aber mit 4,7 habe ich nur minimal mehr mit uncore auf 4,2 habe ich sorgar nochn tick weniger Points

 bin ratlos


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

nun mal ein tick mehr Spannung gegeben aber kaum Besserung...mmmhhh auch r15 hat nur 8 Punkte gebracht von 4,3 auf 4,7ghz...da stimmt doch was nicht 

 auch wolflux hat beim r11,5 meinen ramtakt und sogar ringtakt auf 3,5ghz...verstehe ich nicht


heeeeelp


----------



## minicoopers (19. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Das Problem mit den Punkten hatte ich auch schon.

HAst Du mal deine Temps im Auge? WEnn die zu hoch sind, taktet die CPU herunter und der Cinebench hat schelchte Ergebnisse


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. November 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Punkten hatte ich auch schon.
> 
> HAst Du mal deine Temps im Auge? WEnn die zu hoch sind, taktet die CPU herunter und der Cinebench hat schelchte Ergebnisse



Alles im grünen ....unter 70Grad ....sehe ich mit aida in g15 Display.

Also habe vorhin alle wichtigen Spannungen ( ringspannung , vcin usw ) angehoben .... Habt dann sogar weniger punkte....was da los ? what


----------



## BaGStubeLabel (19. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R 15 | 361 | BaGStubeLabel | Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 @ 3,407 Ghz | 8GB DDR2 @ 852MHz  5-5-5-17 2T | 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (19. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Hihi 

Ich glaube das hier ist der schnellste i5 hier im Thread ......9.24




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (19. November 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Alles im grünen ....unter 70Grad ....sehe ich mit aida in g15 Display.
> 
> Also habe vorhin alle wichtigen Spannungen ( ringspannung , vcin usw ) angehoben .... Habt dann sogar weniger punkte....was da los ? what



Ok, 70° sind ja noch völlig ok.

Versuch mal die Spannung so weit wie möglich zu senken, also so weit, dass der Cinebench gerade noch läuft


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. November 2013)

eigentlich unter 70 Grad...nie 70 Grad gesehen  

der R 15 lief mit 1,33v nicht mehr durch @4,7ghz.der 11,5 locker durch....also kann ja nicht an der Spannung liegen oder?
kann auch nicht testen gerade...bin auf Arbeit  eventuell bei w7 &w8 ein grosser Unterschied? 
teste ihr ganz normal mit der aero Oberfläche?


Aber komisch ist das mit 4,3ghz und ring 4ghz eigentlich alles dufte aussieht ... Kann jemand mal mit genau meinen setting testen ob ihr auf das gleiche Ergebnis kommt. Also mit 4,3ghz und( ring 4ghz) ram 2133mhz-10-11-10-28-1t


----------



## minicoopers (19. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Naja, das es nicht an der Spannung liegt, würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen, jeder benchmark reagiert da anders.

Wenn ich Benche dann mit Win7 und ohne Aero

Hast Du mal kleinere Schritte versucht? Also ab wann passt denn das Ergebniss nciht mehr?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. November 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Naja, das es nicht an der Spannung liegt, würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen, jeder benchmark reagiert da anders.
> 
> Wenn ich Benche dann mit Win7 und ohne Aero
> 
> Hast Du mal kleinere Schritte versucht? Also ab wann passt denn das Ergebniss nciht mehr?



Ne nur 4,3ghz und 4,7ghz..das könnte ich mal testen 

Aero deaktivieren muss ich auch mal versuchen


----------



## minicoopers (19. November 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ne nur 4,3ghz und 4,7ghz..das könnte ich mal testen
> 
> Aero deaktivieren muss ich auch mal versuchen



Ja teste das mal. Ich habe bisher die 5 Ghz auch noch nicht richtig geschafft, also habe weniger Punkte.

Kannst du mal testen, aber ob es beim Cinebench viel bringt


----------



## ALxx (19. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ne nur 4,3ghz und 4,7ghz..das könnte ich mal testen
> 
> Aero deaktivieren muss ich auch mal versuchen



Ja, alles überflüssige deaktivieren. Bei Oc.net haben user berichtet, dass es so etwas wie einen sweet spot beim Ring/Uncore Takt geben soll. Es wurde behauptet wenn Uncore Takt wieder zu hoch ist werden die Benchmark Ergebnisse wieder schlechter. Nur mit einem bestimmten Takt sind die Ergebnisse am Besten. Das müsste man natürlich testen, ob es für einen selbst auch so hinkommt. Dazu müsste man die Uncore multis einzeln durchtesten. Würde mich auch mal interessieren, woran es bei Dir liegt. Wünsche Dir noch viel Glück bei der Lösung des Problems. Hatte auch viel zu testen um meinen I5 bei 4.6 Ghz 1.3v richtig stabil zu bekommen.


----------



## ALxx (19. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Hihi
> 
> Ich glaube das hier ist der schnellste i5 hier im Thread ......9.24


 Wahrscheinlich nicht nur in diesem Thread.  

Super Ergebnis !!


----------



## minicoopers (19. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



ALxx schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nicht nur in diesem Thread.
> 
> Super Ergebnis !!


 Gibt noch bessere Ergebnisse: -->dhenzjhen`s Cinebench R11.5 score: 10.4 points with a Core i5 4670K

Aber trotzdem ein sehr gutes Ergebnis


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. November 2013)

Versuche nacher mal wolflux Einstellungen ...er hat bei 4,7 ghz nur einen Ring von 3,5ghz..mal sehen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. November 2013)

So habe ohne aero versucht ...keine Besserung . Alle stromsparfunktionen deaktiviert ....keine Besserung ..... Dann ram von 1t auf 2t ...keine Besserung .....dann ringtakt auf 3ghz und 3,4ghz gestellt auch bisl schlechteres Ergebnis .... Meiner steht immer auf 3,5ghz aber er steht laut cpuz immer auf 4ghz ring . auf 3,4 ist er auch laut cpuz auf 3,4ring...sobald ich auf 3,5 stelle dann springt er auf 4ghz ring....ist das normal ? 
Noch jemand Ideen warum ich So wenige punkte bekomme?


EDIT


also mit 4,4ghz habe ich viel weniger punkte als mit 4,3ghz 


Auch ring @3,6 oder 4,1 ergibt weniger punkte 

ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr


----------



## ALxx (20. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Das mit dem springen bis 40 (Gigabyte Boards)ist normal so bei OC (x34 4670K und x35 4770K). Sonst mußt Du beim 4770K anderen Wert als 35 einstellen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. November 2013)

ALxx schrieb:


> Das mit dem springen bis 40 (Gigabyte Boards)ist normal so bei OC (x34 4670K und x35 4770K). Sonst mußt Du beim 4770K anderen Wert als 35 einstellen.



Jo das habe ich auch bermerkt  trotzdem danke . 

Sonst noch jemand eine Idee? 
das ist doch um Mäuse melken


----------



## StefanStg (20. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Wenn ich das so lese bin ich froh das ich mein Gigabyte Board wieder zurückgeschickt habe. 

Update kommt später wenn ich weder daheim bin


----------



## MasterSax (20. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R 15 | 811 | MasterSax | i7 4770K @ 4GHz | 8GB @ 800MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T |  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



MasterSax schrieb:


> R 15 | 811 | MasterSax | i7 4770K @ 4GHz | 8GB @ 800MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T |
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
 Hey 

 die Memory seite von cpuz fehlt 

 könntest du bitte mal mit 4,3ghz testen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. November 2013)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese bin ich froh das ich mein Gigabyte Board wieder zurückgeschickt habe.
> 
> Update kommt später wenn ich weder daheim bin



Warum zurück geschickt ?


----------



## StefanStg (20. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Warum zurück geschickt ?


 
Weil ich mit dem BIOS überhaupt nicht zurecht gekommen bin. Jetzt habe ich wieder ein Asus Board bestellt da kenne ich mich wenigstens aus


----------



## MasterSax (20. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R 15 | 812 | MasterSax | i7 4770K @ 4,3GHz | 8GB @ 860MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also 300Mhz mehr und nur 1 Punkt mehr hmm von 4.0 auf 4,3


----------



## MasterSax (20. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R 15 | 868 | MasterSax | i7 4770K @ 4,3GHz | 8GB @ 820MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




UPDATE


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. November 2013)

Was haste verändert damit du mehr hin bekommst ?

 ok sehe es gerade den Ringtakt.


 könntest du nun mal 4,7ghz testen und eventuell auch mal Cinebnch R11.5


----------



## StefanStg (20. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## MasterSax (20. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R 15 | 922 | MasterSax | i7 4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB @ 800MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T

R 11.5 | 10.27 | MasterSax | i7 4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB @ 800MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T


Update


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



MasterSax schrieb:


> R 15 | 922 | MasterSax | i7 4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB @ 800MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T
> 
> R 11.5 | 10.27 | MasterSax | i7 4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB @ 800MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T
> 
> ...



cool danke erstmal

bei mir läuft irgendwie nicht mehr ordentlich 

nun habe ich nochmals 4,3ghz versucht. sonst 880p und 9,39p jetzt 818p und 8,88p bei gleichen Einstellungen...mmmhhh kann das eventuell sein das es das liegt das ich beim ersten benchen mit 4,3ghz meine 7950 (zur RMA) drinne hatte und nun die igpu des i7 benutzte und deswegen Leistung verliere da die cpu ja nun mehr arbeiten muss weil es ja auch die graka ersetzt??? anders kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Nein, hat mit der GPU nichts zu tun, da das in dem Test rein auf der CPU abläuft. Du meintest doch irgendwo mal, dass die CPU nur durch einen der beiden Cinebenches stabil durchlief, und beim anderen hängen blieb. Vielleicht reicht einfach die Spannung nicht und sie wird währenddessen manchmal instabil.
Wenn man benchmarkt, hat man diesen Effekt ziemlich häufig, bei sowas wie wPrime wirst du das noch stärker bemerken.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. November 2013)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Nein, hat mit der GPU nichts zu tun, da das in dem Test rein auf der CPU abläuft. Du meintest doch irgendwo mal, dass die CPU nur durch einen der beiden Cinebenches stabil durchlief, und beim anderen hängen blieb. Vielleicht reicht einfach die Spannung nicht und sie wird währenddessen manchmal instabil.
> Wenn man benchmarkt, hat man diesen Effekt ziemlich häufig, bei sowas wie wPrime wirst du das noch stärker bemerken.



Die 4,3 ghz ist @all stable : prime alle Einstellungen / LynX alle Einstellungen / intelburntest / games / allen benches / Alltag usw je min 3stunden getestet 


Anders kann ich mir das leider nicht erklären warum ich auf einmal weniger punkte habe mit exakt identischen Einstellungen .....


----------



## ALxx (21. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Also an dem Board liegt es bestimmt nicht. Habe ja das gleiche Board mit I5 und bei mir skaliert die CPU in Benchmarks einwandfrei mit dem Takt. Hast Du mal andere Benchmarks getestet, oder tritt das Problem nur bei Cinebench auf ?  Um alle Möglichkeiten zu überprüfen: Vielleicht hat ja das Bios einen weg ? Hast Du mal clear cmos gemacht ? Hast Du vielleicht ein Beta Bios drauf ?  Dein Cinebench Problem ist jedenfalls schon sehr merkwürdig. Ich bin mit dem Board eigentlich super zufrieden. Bei mir läuft alles stabil und ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Die Uefi Oberfläche ist nicht mein Ding, aber das kann man ja mit F2 ändern. Hoffentlich ist das Board nicht defekt und muß in die Rma.


----------



## MasterSax (21. November 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> cool danke erstmal
> 
> bei mir läuft irgendwie nicht mehr ordentlich
> 
> nun habe ich nochmals 4,3ghz versucht. sonst 880p und 9,39p jetzt 818p und 8,88p bei gleichen Einstellungen...mmmhhh kann das eventuell sein das es das liegt das ich beim ersten benchen mit 4,3ghz meine 7950 (zur RMA) drinne hatte und nun die igpu des i7 benutzte und deswegen Leistung verliere da die cpu ja nun mehr arbeiten muss weil es ja auch die graka ersetzt??? anders kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen


 

ich würde sagen es liegt am multi das cinebench das irgendwie falsch erkennt


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

So, hab auch mal wieder was für die Liste 

R11.5
16,44 | Apfelkuchen | 2x Xeon E5 2650 ES@ 2300MHz | 16GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |   Link

R15
1478 | Apfelkuchen | 2x Xeon E5 2650 ES@ 2300MHz | 16GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |  Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ich geh mal eine Wette darauf ein das das Ergebniss niemand mit einem 2 Kerner schlägt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R 11.5 | 12.45 | Schrotti | i7 4930k @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB @ 800MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T


----------



## StefanStg (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

guck habe ich ja gesagt wenn man die igpu nutz bekommt man weniger punkte nun mit einer graka drinne geht's wieder aber noch immer bisl zuwenig aber habe aber keine hinterprogramme usw abgeschaltet nur angeschmissen und einmal durchlaufen lassen..trotzdem reichts für ein update

R 11.5 | 10,11 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770k @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB @ 2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28-1T

R 15   | 934 cb | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770k @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB @ 2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28-1T


----------



## Schrotti (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R 15   | 1201 cb | Schrotti | i7 4930k @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3 1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28-2T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Dezember 2013)

Kann sein das 2t mehr bringt als 1t ?


----------



## Schrotti (12. Dezember 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Kann sein das 2t mehr bringt als 1t ?



Eigentlich nicht. 1T ist schon schneller.


----------



## StefanStg (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Update


 R 11.5 | 10,40 | Evgasüchtiger | i7 4770k @ 4,8 GHz | 8GB @ 2133MHz CL 10-11-10-28-2T


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ist wohl eher Zufall, denn eine Command Rate von 2T ist definitiv in jedem Szenario langsamer. Der Cinebench macht aber generell komische Sprünge, ich hatte beim ersten Run über 16, beim zweiten unter 15 und beim dritten 16.44 Punkte, danach immer zwischen 16.3 und 16.4, jedes mal mit gleichen settings. Dann gestern nochmal laufen lassen und plötzlich einen mit 16.64.

In diesem Sinne Update:

R11.5
16,64 | Apfelkuchen | 2x Xeon E5 2650 ES@ 2300MHz | 16GB DDR3-1066MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |   Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir sind die punkte immer gleich ....mhhh egal wie oft ich es laufen lasse. Wenn ich aber wenn ich von 1t auf 2t wechsel dann immer genau 2punkte mehr


----------



## Schrotti (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

*UPDATE*

R 11.5 | 13.61 | Schrotti | i7 4930k @ 4498 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-10-9-28 2T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Bei mir sind die Punkte auch immer gleich bis auf die 2. Nachkommastelle (beim 11er).
Wichtig ist halt, während des Benches sonst nichts laufen zu haben und dem Bench vorher per Task-Manager eine hohe Prozesspriorität zuzuordnen. Dann sollte das Ergebnis auch bei jedem Durchlauf mit gleichen Settings dasselbe sein.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Hihi ....das hier schlägt vermutlich niemand mit einem 2 kerner ,,,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....True Monkey`s Cinebench R15 score: 406 cb with a Core i3 4340


----------



## StefanStg (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## minicoopers (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R11.5

|10,35 |minicoopers|i7-4770K @ 4700 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 9-10-10-28 1T | Link

R15

|960 |minicoopers |i7-4770K @ 4700 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 9-10-10-28 1T | Link


----------



## Jogibär (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Schöne Ergebnisse


----------



## StefanStg (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE***

*Schönes Ergebnis Mini


----------



## minicoopers (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ja aber da geht sicherlich noch etwas


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Dezember 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Ja aber da geht sicherlich noch etwas



Haste noch ein paar Tipps für mich wie ich noch ein paar pünkchen rauskitzeln kann?!


----------



## minicoopers (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Haste noch ein paar Tipps für mich wie ich noch ein paar pünkchen rauskitzeln kann?!


 Bin gerade selbst noch etwas am testen.

Bis auf höheren Ram Takt habe ich noch nichts brauchbares gefunden, was vorteile bringt


----------



## MasterSax (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

habt ihr ihn schonmal auf 4.8 Ghz  bekommen ? bekomme es nicht hin =/


----------



## minicoopers (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



MasterSax schrieb:


> habt ihr ihn schonmal auf 4.8 Ghz  bekommen ? bekomme es nicht hin =/


 Ja habe eben einen Durchlauf mit 4,8GHz gemacht.

minicoopers`s Cinebench R11.5 score: 10.6 points with a Core i7 4770K


----------



## G3cko (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Noch einen Oldtimer 

4,05 | G3cko | X3220 (Q6600) @ 3,77 GHz | 4GB DDR2 840MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## True Monkey (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

jaaaaa.......3 Wochen Arbeit 

Globales WR im r15 
True Monkey`s Cinebench R15 score: 407 cb with a Core i3 4340

Somit ist das der schnellste 2 Kerner im r15 auf der Welt 

Cinebench R15 overclocking records @ HWBOT


----------



## Schrotti (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Glückwunsch dazu.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

wünsche euch allen schöne weihnachten


----------



## StefanStg (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> wünsche euch allen schöne weihnachten



Danke. *Wünsche euch allen auch Frohe Weihnachen und erholsame Tage*


----------



## minicoopers (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Update 

i7 4770k
R11.5

|10,6 |minicoopers|i7-4770K @ 4800 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 9-10-10-28 1T | Link

Und mal eine kleinere CPU 

i3 4330T

R11.5

|3.53 |minicoopers | i3-4330T @ 3195 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2342 MHz CL 10-11-11-28 1T | Link

R15

|331 |minicoopers | i3-4330T @ 3195 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2342 MHz CL 10-11-11-28 1T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Addi (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

|859 |rako81sna | i7-4770k @ 4206.54 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1870 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | http://uploadix.de/image/QtjcN.png

Kommt mir aber wenig vor , hat einer von euch nen Referenzwert @ 4,2 GHz parat ?


----------



## MasterSax (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



rako81sna schrieb:


> |859 |rako81sna | i7-4770k @ 4206.54 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1870 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | http://uploadix.de/image/QtjcN.png
> 
> Kommt mir aber wenig vor , hat einer von euch nen Referenzwert @ 4,2 GHz parat ?


 
ich hab 845 mit niedriger ram bei 4.2


----------



## StefanStg (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Addi (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

|624 |rako81sna | i7-4770k @ 3000.37 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1866 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 2T | http://uploadix.de/image/eJ92X.png

Für die 3 GHz Tabelle 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Und noch ein i7.... 


i7 950

R11.5

| 7.21 |minicoopers | i7 950 @ 4207 MHz | 6GB DDR3-1682 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Link

R15

| 662 |minicoopers |  i7 950 @ 4207 MHz | 6GB DDR3-1682 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T| [url=http://hwbot.org/submission/2471337_minicoopers_cinebench_r15_core_i7_950_662_cb]Link[/URL]


----------



## MasterSax (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

|614 | MasterSax | i7-4770k @ 2999.85 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joselman (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R15

|932 | Joselman | i7-4770k @ 4598.93 MHz | 16GB DDR3-2100 MHz CL 10-11-11-31 2T |


----------



## minicoopers (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

So einmal für den 3GHz Vergleich:

R15

| 491 |minicoopers | i7 950 @ 3006 MHz | 6GB DDR3-2000 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T| Link


----------



## StefanStg (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## panzer000 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

820 | Panzer000| I7 3770K @ 4,7 GHZ  | 16 GB DDR 3 2000 MHZ 9-9-9-9-21  Bild


----------



## StefanStg (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## tsd560ti (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Cinebench R11.529:  5,39 | tsd560ti | AMD FX-6100@4,382Mhz | Kingston 8Gb-DDR3 @ 834Mhz, 10-11-11-28| http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ench-11-5-u-cinebench-r15-cinebench-r11.5.png

Cinebench R15:         498 | tsd560ti | AMD FX-6100@4,382Mhz | Kingston 8Gb-DDR3 @ 834Mhz, 10-11-11-28|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ebench-11-5-u-cinebench-r15-cinebench-r15.png


----------



## StefanStg (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****

Schön das du dabei bist


----------



## JJup82 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Hallo bin neu hier und mach hier mal mit!

Cinebench R15: 340 / JJup82 / AMD A8-5600k @ 4,4 GHZ / 4 GB DDR3 1866 MHZ 9-10-9-27 /


----------



## StefanStg (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum JJup82

*An alle ein Gesundes neues Jahr*​


----------



## Dancel (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Cinebench R11.5: 10.78 | Dancel | i7 3770K @ 5,3 GHz| 2133 MHz @ 10-11-10-30 1T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Frohes Neues


----------



## MasterSax (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Update !!!!

R 15 | 939 | MasterSax | i7 4770K @ 4,737 GHz | 8GB @ 800MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T


----------



## StefanStg (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE***

*


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Frohes Neues



Danke euch allen ein Frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## MasterSax (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Update 

R 11.5 | 10.32 | MasterSax | i7 4770K @ 4,737 GHz | 8GB @ 1366MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1 T 

hab jetzt mal mit den BLCK rumgespielt und immer um die 4.7 ghz und jedesmal kommt was anderes raus -,- mal mehr und dann wieder deutlich weniger bei mehr BLCK 

grrrrrrr


----------



## StefanStg (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Hier mal mein Cinebench R15

Gruß
Zano1


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ohne genaue Angaben wie alle hier wird das nicht gewertet werden schau mal in Startpost genau nach !


----------



## StefanStg (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



			
				ZaNoPain ™;6060089 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein Cinebench R15
> 
> Gruß
> Zano1


 


MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ohne genaue Angaben wie alle hier wird das nicht gewertet werden schau mal in Startpost genau nach !


 
Jap wie MehlstaubtheCat schon sagt müsstest du schon die Angaben von deinem System so machen wie im Startpost beschrieben. Wenn das jeder so machen täte wäre ich ewig drüber das alles herauszufinden wer was hat. Wenn du es Editiert hast nehme ich deinen Wert gerne mit in die Liste.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ich hab mich schon gewundert was das soll das jeder die Daten in den Post schreibt die ehhh schon in den Screenshots stehen..........


R 15 | 731 | ZanoPain | i7 3770K @ 4,190 GHz | 16GB @ 1596,2MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2 T 

ach mist ehh sehe schon das das der alte screenshot ist -.- der neue ohne die ganzen Applikationen/Antiviren Programm etc. war etwas höher.


----------



## StefanStg (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE***
*
*Edit:
R11
*|9.27|StefanStg |i7-4770K @ 4200 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | Link
*R15
*|860|StefanStg |i7-4770K @ 4200 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T | Link


----------



## AchtBit (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

3,77| AchtBit |QX6800(13x266mhz) | 4GB DDR2-800MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## unze (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R 15 | 1147 | unze | i7 4930K @ 4400 MHz | 32GB @ 2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2 T


----------



## StefanStg (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

So und nun mal ohne Kaspersky und co.

R 15 | 764 | ZanoPain | i7 3770K @ 4,190 GHz | 16GB @ 1596,2MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2 T


----------



## minicoopers (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

@ZaNoPain: Da geht doch sicherlich noch mehr


----------



## True Monkey (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Den hier will ich euch nicht vorenthalten 

 Der schnellste non K im R15 den es  bis jetzt gibt......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 i7 4770@ 4277Mhz   ....881 Points


----------



## Askard (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

is n bisschen älter der Screenshot aber müsste genügen
die CPU läuft momentan mit 4 Ghz die 4,5 waren nur zum testen als er neu war ^^

Edit:
sry überlesen 
12.73 | Askard91 | i7-3930k @ 4,5Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | Link
1029 | Askard91 | i7-3930k @ 4,0Ghz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600, 9-9-9-24 1T | Link


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Auch an dich ! Ohne genaue Angaben wird das nicht gewertet werden, schau mal in Startpost genau nach !


----------



## StefanStg (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Auch an dich ! Ohne genaue Angaben wird das nicht gewertet werden, schau mal in Startpost genau nach !


 
 mehr brauche ich nicht sagen

Edit:

****UPDATE****


----------



## Schrotti (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

*Update *

R 11.5 | 13.67 | Schrotti | i7 4930K @ 4598 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 7-8-8-24 2T |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Askard (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

hier noch das Ergebnis von meinem Tablet:
1.28 | Askard91 | Atom Z3740 @ 1,865Ghz | 2GB DDR3 @ 1066, 8-8-8-32  | Link


----------



## StefanStg (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****

@ Askard91: Hat doch super funktioniert danke


----------



## Abductee (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R15:

317 | Abductee | Intel Atom C2750 @ 2,6GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-24 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pcfreak12 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Hier mal meine Ergebnisse (R15):
222 | pcfreak12 | i7-620M @ 3325,5 MHz | 4GB DDR3-1066 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 1T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/712858d1390639725-ranking-cinebench-11-5-u-cinebench-r15-hp-elitebook-8440p-cinebench.png
341 | pcfreak12 | FX4170 @ 4600 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/712857d1390639706-ranking-cinebench-11-5-u-cinebench-r15-fx4170-4-6ghz-cinebench.png

Ich hoffe das reicht euch

MfG


----------



## minicoopers (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Und mal ein i5 

R11.5

| 8.17 |minicoopers | i5 3570k @ 4900 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-11-11-30 1T | Link

R15

| 693 |minicoopers | i5 3570k @ 4900 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-11-11-30 1T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****

Sehr cooles Ergebnis Mini


----------



## minicoopers (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Danke 

Mal schauen, vielleciht kommt nachher nochmal ein Update mit 5GHz


----------



## BertB (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

sehr stark
was für nen single core cb11.5 score haste so mini?


----------



## minicoopers (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Mit einem Kern habe ich es noch nciht getestet. Schaue ich aber gleich mal nach 

Und noch für die 3GHZ Liste 

R15

| 434 |minicoopers | i5 3570k @ 3000 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-11-11-30 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BertB (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

ich hab 8.16 mit nem xeon e3 1230 v3 @ 3,7GHz auf allen kernen
also ziemlich genau gleich

single core/einzelkern wirds aber anders aussehen, oc 3470k wird wohl einiges mehr haben
wenn du über 8 kommst mit vier kerne ohne smt, muss es ja deutlich über 2 sein
bin beeindruckt
ich komm auf 1.65


----------



## minicoopers (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Mit nur einem Kern geht etwas mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BertB (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

ui, da geht auch noch mehr oc
2.19 ist schon sehr stark


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ist schade das hier nicht unterschieden wird zwischen Bench stabil und 24/7. 
Sollte man vielleicht mal noch einführen mit Prime 95 für mindestens 12h dann wäre das ganze interessanter.


----------



## minicoopers (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



BertB schrieb:


> ui, da geht auch noch mehr oc
> 2.19 ist schon sehr stark


 Mehr wie 5,2GHz sind leider nicht durchgelaufen, auch nicht mit 1,6V. 




MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ist schade das hier nicht unterschieden wird zwischen Bench stabil und 24/7.
> Sollte man vielleicht mal noch einführen mit Prime 95 für mindestens 12h dann wäre das ganze interessanter.


 Das das nciht 24/7 hält sollte jedem klar sein, aber darum geht es beim benchen ja nciht unbedingt 

@stefan: ich fände ein Ranking mit nur einem aktivierten Kern noch interessant, dann aber ohne Takt Grenze.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Das das nciht 24/7 hält sollte jedem klar sein, aber darum geht es beim benchen ja nciht unbedingt


Das mir schon klar, aber ich finde es nicht gut wenn man Bench stabil mit 24/7 Stabilität in einem "Ranking" vereint.
Für mich ist es wichtiger was kann ich maximal stabil nutzen, als was ist maximal mit meiner CPU möglich.
Das der Grund warum ich bei solchen Ranking nicht machen möchte.


----------



## BertB (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

musst ja nicht
reines benching nach settings für jedes einzelne programm find ich persönlich sehr interessant,
dann hat man wenigstens was zu tun
kannst ja ne zweite rangliste für 24/7 stabile systeme starten, dann kannst aber lange rumstreiten, obs jetzt wirklich wirklich 100% stabil war, in jedem erdenklichen szenario
sind jedenfalls zwei verschiedene schuhe, stimmt schon, aber warum gegen eins sein, weil das andere "besser" sei...


----------



## MasterSax (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

hochtakten und screen machen , wäre ja was anderes  aber Stabil ist wenn der Bench durchläuft.


----------



## Abductee (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



MasterSax schrieb:


> aber Stabil ist wenn der Bench durchläuft.


 
Wie kommst du den da drauf?
Nach einem 10min Benchmark kann man das System sicher nicht als "rock stable" bezeichnen.


----------



## StefanStg (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Das mit dem Singelthread werde ich mal machen. Aber erst morgen bzw wenn sich der eine Meldet habe was vor.

Wegen der Stabilität. Das werde ich in nächster Zeit mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit nicht machen. Auch ist das immer so eine Sache wann es Stabil ist. Der eine sagt nach 2-3 Stunden Prime(wo ich dazu gehöre und auch noch nie Probleme damit hatte), der andere nach 10 Stunden. Ich möchte mich nicht mit jeden herumstreiten ob es jetzt Stabil ist oder nicht. Auch werden nicht soviele Lust haben seine CPU 10 Stunden durch Prime zu jagen nur um in den Benchmark teilzunehmen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



MasterSax schrieb:


> hochtakten und screen machen , wäre ja was anderes  aber Stabil ist wenn der Bench durchläuft.



Stabil ist wenn der Bench durchläuft, das ist super und sehr weitsichtig gedacht  . 
Nur so kannst leider gar nichts mit dem Rechner anfangen kein Renderprogramm, 
Spiel selbst Windows wird immer wieder abstürzen, das kann ja nicht ernsthaft das Ziel sein.
Es kann ja nicht ernsthaft gewollt sein das in einem Ranking LN2 OC und 24/7 stabil OC vereint ist, oder ?
Wo ist da die Chancengleichheit, was das Platzierungsschema absorum führt.
Alles zu unpraktikabel.


----------



## MasterSax (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

also ich hatte da noch nie Probleme wenn mein CPU OC war , wie zb auf 4,7 Ghz oder mit mein alten i7 920 @ 4 ghz. BS lief , Spiele liefen , Benchmarks liefen. Prime teste ich nur 45min dann funzt das auch zu 99%


----------



## True Monkey (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

@ minicoopers

 gratuliere zum schnellsten 4kerner ohne HT 

 und sry .......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Danke 

War ja klar, dass das nciht lange so ist 
Aber noch ist er nciht im Ranking und somit ist mein 3570k noch der schnellste


----------



## Apfelkuchen (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Es kann ja nicht ernsthaft gewollt sein das in einem Ranking LN2 OC und 24/7 stabil OC vereint ist, oder ?
> Wo ist da die Chancengleichheit, was das Platzierungsschema absorum führt.
> Alles zu unpraktikabel.


 
Wieso sollte es gerade hier Chancengleichheit geben zwischen leicht und extrem übertaktet? Du wirst nicht dazu gezwungen deine CPU an der unteren Grenze zu lassen, das ist deine eigene Entscheidung. Es gibt genau eine Regel: der benchmark muss durchlaufen. Mehr nicht. 
Wenn du dir selber mehr Regeln auferlegen willst, dann tu das, aber wenn du es machst brauchst du dich nicht über Chancenungleichheit zu beschweren.
Du fährst doch auch kein Formel 1 Rennen in einem Toyota Prius mit weil du die Umwelt schonen willst, und beschwerst dich hinterher über Chancenungleichheit 

Und nein, unpraktikabel ist es wie man sieht in keinster Weise, das funktioniert alles wie es soll. 
Wenn du eine Liste für Rockstable-Systeme haben willst, dann solltest du nicht im Benchmarkforum danach suchen^^


----------



## type_o (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R15:

  401cb| type_o | P2 X4 945 @ 3,9GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Link


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



type_o schrieb:


> R15:
> 
> 401cb| type_o | P2 X4 945 @ 3,9GHz | 4GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Link



Setzt den HT Link wieder auf 2000 oder bissel drüber.


----------



## type_o (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

@MehlstaubtheCat:
da bekomm ich Probs mit dem Bus-Speed und kann den Prozi nicht so hoch ziehen! 
Werde es denoch versuchen, ist ja kalt draußen!  
Ich glaub, dann macht mein Ram nicht mehr mit. Is nur Value-Ram von Kingston(1333)! Der ist so schon sehr hoch getaktet!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Asooo, da kein 24/7 na dann kannst auch noch den Arbeitsspeicher mit hochziehen 1400MHZ macht der auch mit bei Standardtimings und leicht höherer Spannung.


----------



## type_o (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ich bekomm keine besseren Werte hin, egal was ich mache(Spannungserhöhung, oder den Takt ändern, egal ob NB, Ram oder CPU)! 
Mein Sys ist wohl ausgereizt!  
Wird aber auch Zeit für was neues!


----------



## minicoopers (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Mal ein echter 1 Kerner 

Celeron G440

R11.5
| 0.61 | minicoopers | Celeron G440 @ 1711MHz | 8GB DDR3-1710MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |Link

R15
| 55 | minicoopers | Celeron G440 @ 1711Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1710MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****

Soo.... Neue Liste hinzugefügt. 

@Mini glückwunsch zum ersten Platz


----------



## minicoopers (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Erster   

HIer noch ein Score 

R11.5

| 2.19 |minicoopers | i5 3570k @ 5200 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2600MHz CL 11-11-11-30 1T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****

Glückwunsch zur Doppelführung


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ist denn ein Thread erlaubt, oder ein Kern?


----------



## StefanStg (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



Softy schrieb:


> Ist denn ein Thread erlaubt, oder ein Kern?


 
Hey irgendwo her kenne ich dich. Aber woher? Ach genau der Softy dich habe ich ja schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen. Hattest du mal wieder Zeit zum spammen


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ja, genau, der bin ich  Das beantwortet aber nicht meine Frage


----------



## StefanStg (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, genau, der bin ich  Das beantwortet aber nicht meine Frage


 
Sehr gut hat dich die Familie mal nicht so eingespannt. Oder hockst du gerade auf dem Klo und deine Frau bekommt es nicht mit?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Und wie versprochen, da is sie, die 10 vorm Komma
> 
> ...





Hey "StefanStg"
Warum ist mein Ergebniss raus aus der Liste?


----------



## StefanStg (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Hey "StefanStg"
> Warum ist mein Ergebniss raus aus der Liste?


 
Oha sorry habe ich wohl ausversehen gelöscht werde ich gleich wieder eintragen sorry

Edit:

****UPDATE****


----------



## wolflux (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Update

R15
961cb | wolflux | i7-4770K @ 4700 MHz | 8Gb DDR3-2200MHz CL 9-10-10-26 1T |


----------



## StefanStg (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Soo, mini. Du warst jetzt lange genug auf Platz 1 : 

Single Core 11.5:

| 2.52 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5104 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T | Link

Single Core R15:

| 229 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5102 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-30 1T | Link 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****

Schöne Ergebnisse Softy. Glaube ich werde auch mal mitmachen


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ja, mach mal die CPU heiß  Und gleich kommt Mini mit seinem i7-4770K und macht uns alle platt


----------



## StefanStg (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, mach mal die CPU heiß  Und gleich kommt Mini mit seinem i7-4770K und macht uns alle platt


 
Ja mal schauen wie weit ich komme. Das kann gut möglich sein wahrscheinlich baut er schon wieder um


----------



## minicoopers (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

@Softy, ich schau mal was sich machen lässt 
Ich benötige ja nur 5GHz um dich zu schlagen 

Aber erst einmal ein paar neue Ergebnisse:
Celeron G470

R11.5:

| 1.02 | minicoopers | Celeron G470 @ 2091 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1952 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 1T | Link

R15:

| 91| minicoopers | Celeron G470 @ 2091 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1952 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 1T | Link

Und noch etwas stromsparendes 
Celeron 1820T

R11.5:

| 2.2 | minicoopers | Celeron G1820T @ 2562 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1922 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 1T | Link

R15:

| 197 | minicoopers | Celeron G1820T @ 2562 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1922 MHz CL 9-9-9-28 1T |Link


----------



## StefanStg (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****

Mini die letzten 3 Plätze im R15 sind dir sicher


----------



## minicoopers (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Mini die letzten 3 Plätze im R15 sind dir sicher



 Werde mir noch zwei Plätze sichern, wenn der G1820 und der G1830 gebencht sind


----------



## True Monkey (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



G 470

R11.5:

| 1.07| True Monkey| Celeron G470 @ 2173 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2318 MHz CL 7-11-7-28 1T | Link

R15:

| 95| True Monkey| Celeron G470 @ 2179 MHz | 4GB DDR3-1952 MHz CL 7-8-7-20 1T | Link


Monsterrams 

Soll ich auch mal mit einem kern meinen Haswell nehmen ?


----------



## StefanStg (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****

Und so schnell kann es gehen Mini

Unglaublich True wo du die ganzen CPU´s herbekommst


----------



## minicoopers (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Mit 80MHz mehr hätte ich auch bessere Ergebnisse 

Wäre gut, dann haben wir noch einen i5. Ich schaue gerade mal nach meinem i7


----------



## True Monkey (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

i5 4670

R11.5:

| 9.40| True Monkey| i5 4670 @ 5498 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2398 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T | Link

R15:

| 843| True Monkey| i5 4670 @ 5498 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2599 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T | Link

 Und noch bessere rams


----------



## True Monkey (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Und jetzt mal ein Xeon 

Xeon E3 1230 V3

R11.5:

| 9.00| True Monkey| E3 1230 V3 @ 4051 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2190 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T | Link

R15:

| 833| True Monkey| iE3 1230 V3 @ 4050 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2198 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T | Link


----------



## Addi (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Was du alles an Hardware daheim hast


----------



## minicoopers (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Wie ist es denn beim 1 Kern Ranking?
1Kern und 1 Thread oder
1Kern und 2Threads?


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

1 Kern und 2 Threads.


----------



## minicoopers (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



Softy schrieb:


> 1 Kern und 2 Threads.


 Nur weil DU das so gebench hast


----------



## True Monkey (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



rako81sna schrieb:


> Was du alles an Hardware daheim hast



Ich halt mich ja schon zurück ...ich hätte ja noch 
G3 220
G3 420
G3 440
G3 470
i3 4340
i5 3350 P
i5 3450
i5 3470
i7 3770 K
i5 4430
i5 4440
i5 4570
i5 4570 T
i5 4570 S
i5 4670
i5 4670 K
i7 4770
i7 4960 X 

....aber ich glaube ich würde diesen thread sprengen wenn ich jedes Ergebniss posten würde


----------



## minicoopers (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich halt mich ja schon zurück ...ich hätte ja noch
> G3 220
> G3 420
> G3 440
> ...


 

Hau raus was geht  Je mehr CPUs, desto besser lässt es sich vergeleichen 

Aber einen i5 3770k kenne ich nicht


----------



## True Monkey (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

^^Upps 

 da kann man schon ein wenig durcheinander kommen bei der Menge


----------



## StefanStg (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn beim 1 Kern Ranking?
> 1Kern und 1 Thread oder
> 1Kern und 2Threads?


 


Softy schrieb:


> 1 Kern und 2 Threads.


 
Hmm gute frage eigentlich nur 1Kern und 1Thread sonst haben die CPU´s mit HT einen Vorteil.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

^^im Bot sind die in derselben Kategorie 

 da unterscheiden wir nur bei echten Kernen
 Egal ob HT oder nicht


----------



## StefanStg (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^im Bot sind die in derselben Kategorie
> 
> da unterscheiden wir nur bei echten Kernen
> Egal ob HT oder nicht


 
Ah ok naja aber ein wenig unfair ist es schon weil ein i5 so keine Chance gegen einen i7 hat. Ohne HT kommt es nur auf den Takt an was man Maximal schafft.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

nicht unbedingt 

 Mit deaktivierten HT erreicht ein 3770k zb ein höheres ergebniss im r 15


----------



## minicoopers (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Mir ist es egal, habe von beiden einen recht guten Screen 
Können es ruhig 1Kern und 2Threads machen


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Jetzt mal unabhängig von meinen Ergebnissen (ich kann auch gerne nochmal mit 1 Thread benchen), halte ich es auch für sinnvoller, nach Kernen und nicht nach Threads zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



Softy schrieb:


> Jetzt mal unabhängig von meinen Ergebnissen (ich kann auch gerne nochmal mit 1 Thread benchen), halte ich es auch für sinnvoller, nach Kernen und nicht nach Threads zu unterscheiden.


Das sehe ich auch so, da die "SMT- Kernchen", wie Benchmark (Marc Sauter) sie nennt , nicht so gut skalieren .


----------



## minicoopers (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Da es im Bot ja auch nicht anders ist. Hier die Ergebnisse mit 1K/2T 

R11.5

|2.72 | minicoopers | i7 4770k @ 4900 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-11-11-31 1T | Link

R15:

| 253 | minicoopers | i7 4770k @ 4900 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 11-11-11-31 1T | Link


----------



## True Monkey (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

^^jetzt nimm doch endlich mal die gescheiten rams Markus


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

  Der 3000. Like-Button-Klick vom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Godfather of Benchmarks True Monkey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Sonntag ist gerettet


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Wenn man nur 1C/1T- Benches machen will, kann man auch einfach "Einzelkern" durchlaufen lassen .

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Cooper , jedoch glaube ich nicht, dass Softy das auf sich sitzen lässt .

Ich bin gespannt .


----------



## minicoopers (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^jetzt nimm doch endlich mal die gescheiten rams Markus


 Ja nach dem Ram müsst ich noch mal schauen  
Das waren die Standardwerte 

Der sollte eigentlich auch die 2600 mit weniger schaffen.



8luescreen schrieb:


> Wenn man nur 1C/1T- Benches machen will, kann  man auch einfach "Einzelkern" durchlaufen lassen .
> 
> Herzlichen  Glückwunsch Cooper  ,  jedoch glaube ich nicht, dass Softy das auf sich sitzen lässt .
> 
> Ich  bin gespannt  .


Das wird er wohl müssen. Die CPU schafft nicht mehr von ihm. Er ist ja schon bei 1,6V und 5,1GHz.
Aber er kann gerne noch mal nachlegen. Spornt nur an, meinen Haswell etwas höher zu übertakten


----------



## DrDave (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



8luescreen schrieb:


> Wenn man nur 1C/1T- Benches machen will, kann man auch einfach "Einzelkern" durchlaufen lassen .
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Cooper , jedoch glaube ich nicht, dass Softy das auf sich sitzen lässt .
> 
> Ich bin gespannt .


 
Durch die Abschaltung der nicht benötigten Kerne, kann man aber meistens die verbleibenden Kerne höher Übertakten... 
Wären also verschenkte Punkte, den Einzelkernrun zu benutzen


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Meines Wissens zieht SMT ja auch noch ein bisschen an der Spannung. Wenn man also nicht mehr weiter kommen sollte  ...



DrDave schrieb:


> Durch die Abschaltung der nicht benötigten Kerne, kann man aber meistens die verbleibenden Kerne höher Übertakten...
> Wären also verschenkte Punkte, den Einzelkernrun zu benutzen


 
Ich meinte das eher so, wenn man 1C/2T hat, weil man SMT nicht deaktivert hat . Habe mich wohl nicht richtig ausgedrückt.


----------



## Askard (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

So hier noch mein alter E8500 der gerade in meinem 2.Rechner werkelt

R11.5

|1.94 | Askard91 | C2D E8500@ 3166 MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 MHz CL 5-5-5-16 2T | Link

R15:

|176 | Askard91 | C2D E8500@ 3166 MHz | 8GB DDR2-800 MHz CL 5-5-5-16 2T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****

Ok dann lassen wir das Ranking so wie es ist


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Februar 2014)

@ Mini & True 

Warum habt ihr soviel HW @ Home ?

würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## True Monkey (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Weil unser Hobby ist Hardware zu benchen 

 Andere zocken Games 
 Wir spielen halt mit Hardware und jede neue CPu ist ein Add One für "unser" Spiel

 that´s  it


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Februar 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Weil unser Hobby ist Hardware zu benchen
> 
> Andere zocken Games
> Wir spielen halt mit Hardware und jede neue CPu ist ein Add One für "unser" Spiel
> ...



Coole Sache


----------



## minicoopers (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Weil unser Hobby ist Hardware zu benchen
> 
> Andere zocken Games
> Wir spielen halt mit Hardware und jede neue CPu ist ein Add One für "unser" Spiel
> ...


 
Da stimme ich dir voll zu 
Vorallem auch die Battle machen immer wieder Spaß, wenn man mal am Wochenende das gleiche CPU Modell zu hause hat


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (4. Februar 2014)

*[Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Weil unser Hobby ist Hardware zu benchen
> 
> Andere zocken Games
> Wir spielen halt mit Hardware und jede neue CPu ist ein Add One für "unser" Spiel
> ...


 
Als Schüler sind mir diese hammer Add- Ons leider zu teuer .


----------



## minicoopers (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



8luescreen schrieb:


> Als Schüler sind mir diese hammer Add- Ons leider zu teuer .


 Naja gibt ja auch kleine Add Ons, wie die Celerons und Pentiums


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (4. Februar 2014)

*[Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Naja gibt ja auch kleine Add Ons, wie die Celerons und Pentiums


 
Hmm...ist eigentlich eine Überlegung wert 

Edit: Hat denn keiner Lust seiner CPU noch etwas mehr Saft zu geben  ?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

662 | Hobbybastler1997 | i5 4670K @ 4,4 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600| Link


----------



## StefanStg (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> 662 | Hobbybastler1997 | i5 4670K @ 4,4 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 1600| Link


 
Man kann dein Bild nicht sehen. Bitte im Thread hochladen.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

so richtig?


----------



## StefanStg (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> so richtig?


 
Jap sehr gut


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

hab hier noch mal mit dem 11.5:
7,91 | Hobbybastler1997 | i5 4670K @ 4,7Ghz | DDR3 1600 | Link


----------



## StefanStg (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> hab hier noch mal mit dem 11.5:
> 7,91 | Hobbybastler1997 | i5 4670K @ 4,7Ghz | DDR3 1600 | Link


 
Ich kann die Link schon wieder nicht öffnen bzw mit wird das Bild nicht angezeigt


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

das gibt es doch nicht


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Ich kann die Link schon wieder nicht öffnen bzw mit wird das Bild nicht angezeigt


 
Du bist auch nicht der Einzige, der das nicht geöffnet bekommt .


----------



## StefanStg (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****



8luescreen schrieb:


> Du bist auch nicht der Einzige, der das nicht geöffnet bekommt .


 
Das wird daran liegen das er sein Bild in einen Album hochgeladen hat. Es werden aber nur seine Freunde oder er sehen können also sehen wir nichts


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



StefanStg schrieb:


> ****UPDATE****
> 
> 
> 
> Das wird daran liegen das er sein Bild in einen Album hochgeladen hat. Es werden aber nur seine Freunde oder er sehen können also sehen wir nichts


 
Dann muss er seine Einstellungen ändern .


----------



## wolflux (15. Februar 2014)

UPDATE/Danke

11.5
10,57 | wolflux | i7-4770K @ 4802,93 MHz | 8Gb DDR3-2452MHz CL 10-11-11-28 2T |

da geht sicher noch was


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (15. Februar 2014)

*[Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Nice. Da sollten 5GHz mit 1,375V drin sein  .


----------



## wolflux (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Hi,du ich glaube nicht, denn du musst 0,030-0,035 pro 100 MHz. rechnen.Aber es ist schon noch etwas möglich nach oben.Ich lasse mir Zeit und beim Speicher gehen auch nochmal ca.100 MHz.,habe schon angetestet.Gruss


----------



## MasterSax (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

minicoopers hat 10.6 das musste erstmal knacken


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



MasterSax schrieb:


> minicoopers hat 10.6 das musste erstmal knacken


 
Ehm, ja, die 0,03 Punkte mehr sollten jetzt nicht das Problem sein .

Wolflux, hau mal bitte 100MHz drauf, damit sollte der mini einen runter rutschen .


----------



## wolflux (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



MasterSax schrieb:


> minicoopers hat 10.6 das musste erstmal knacken


 
Habe die 10.60 , War kein Problem


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



wolflux schrieb:


> Habe die 10.60 , War kein Problem


 
Na siehste  .


----------



## wolflux (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

UPDATE/Danke

11.5
10,60 | wolflux | i7-4770K @ 4800 MHz | 8Gb DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-11-11-27 1T |


----------



## minicoopers (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



wolflux schrieb:


> Habe die 10.60 , War kein Problem


 Wenn das so ist, muss ich wohl mal schauen, dass ich nachlegen, auch wenn meine CPU schlechter ist als deine


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, muss ich wohl mal schauen, dass ich nachlegen, auch wenn meine CPU schlechter ist als deine


 
Ja los, lass die Spannungswandler qualmen .


----------



## minicoopers (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Bei der CPu werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht viel weiter kommen, aber der Ram sollte noch 400MHz mehr schaffen


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Bei der CPu werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht viel weiter kommen, aber der Ram sollte noch 400MHz mehr schaffen


 
Die armen Chips  .


----------



## wolflux (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Bei der CPu werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht viel weiter kommen, aber der Ram sollte noch 400MHz mehr schaffen


 
Ach du glaubst es nicht ,knallhart 400 MHZ mehr .Bei mir waren es mal 2600 MHz. und dachte schon da kommt nichts mehr.ha ha da habe ich wohl falsch gedacht.
Bessere CPU habe ich nicht unbedingt auch wenn ich schon bei 4900MHz war, aber ist ein blödes Gefühl den kleinen den Rest zu geben.Mach ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



wolflux schrieb:


> Ach du glaubst es nicht ,knallhart 400 MHZ mehr .Bei mir waren es mal 2600 MHz. und dachte schon da kommt nichts mehr.ha ha da habe ich wohl falsch gedacht.
> Bessere CPU habe ich nicht unbedingt auch wenn ich schon bei 4900MHz war, aber ist ein blödes Gefühl den kleinen den Rest zu geben.Mach ich jetzt nicht.


 
Ich würde mein Schätzchen auch nicht riskieren. Da nutze ich lieber ein getrenntes System  .


----------



## wolflux (16. Februar 2014)

Ja irgendwann ist es nur noch ein Grillfest.Mal sehen vielleicht wenn ich mehr Zeit habe könnte ich einen i5  Quälen aber dauert noch etwas habe zuviel Stress dieses Jahr.leider


----------



## minicoopers (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Die waren für 2400MHz ausgelegt  Und etwas mehr geht immer


----------



## wolflux (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Meine auch Gskill Ripyaws, doch bei mir ist schon bei 2540 Schluss, die 2600 sind instabil, allerdings traue ich mich nicht wegen dem Speicherkontroller mehr als 1,7 Volt darauf zu geben.Wieviel Spannung brauchst du denn?Ist schon krass wie stark der Speicher die Bench beeinflusst.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

2600 ... mit welchen Timings ?

 Das hier sind scharfe Rams 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Speicherkontroller  ? ....hihi
 1,92v


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (16. Februar 2014)

*[Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



True Monkey schrieb:


> 2600 ... mit welchen Timings ?
> 
> Das hier sind scharfe Rams
> 
> ...


 
Nice. Derzeit kann ich mir leider keinen Celeron samt Board leisten  . Schon doof als Schüler. Weiß jemand, wann es mal wieder ein Event gibt? Ich würde da gerne mal mit machen  .


----------



## minicoopers (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Für die 2600MHz benötige ich 1,65V die Latenzen sind aber da auch nicht soo toll. Da muss ich noch mal schauen, was da so geht.
Aber bald gibt es eh neunen Ram 2800MHz @ 9-12-12-15


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Für die 2600MHz benötige ich 1,65V die Latenzen sind aber da auch nicht soo toll. Da muss ich noch mal schauen, was da so geht.
> Aber bald gibt es eh neunen Ram 2800MHz @ 9-12-12-15


 
Das hört sich vielversprechend an .


----------



## StefanStg (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## wolflux (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



True Monkey schrieb:


> 2600 ... mit welchen Timings ?
> 
> Das hier sind scharfe Rams
> 
> ...


 
Das da noch 1T geht ;krass ! 

@Minicoopers
Hm,bei 2800 MHz., hoffentlich macht da noch der Speicherkontroller mit?Na ja da sind noch die Timings


----------



## minicoopers (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



wolflux schrieb:


> @Minicoopers
> Hm,bei 2800 MHz., hoffentlich macht da noch der Speicherkontroller mit?Na ja da sind noch die Timings


 Darauf bin ich auch mal gespannt, ob der i7 das schafft.


----------



## wolflux (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ich auch


----------



## BigAl2 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Cinebench R15
828 | BigAl | i7 3770K @ 4,6GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****

Willkommen im Forum und schön das du mitmachst


----------



## BigAl2 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

THX für das herzliche Willkommen, der Vollständigkeit halber

Cinebench 11.5
9.34 | BigAl | i7 3770K @ 4,6GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Link

*BTW:*
Kann wer bestätigen das die v11.5 mehr Vcore benötigt als die R15?
Mit meinem Standard Offset von +0,135v war sie jedenfalls nicht bereit den run zu beenden, musste auf +0.150v hochgehen!


----------



## DrDave (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



BigAl2 schrieb:


> *BTW:*
> Kann wer bestätigen das die v11.5 mehr Vcore benötigt als die R15?


 Sign!


----------



## StefanStg (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****



BigAl2 schrieb:


> Kann wer bestätigen das die v11.5 mehr Vcore benötigt als die R15?
> Mit meinem Standard Offset von +0,135v war sie jedenfalls nicht bereit den run zu beenden, musste auf +0.150v hochgehen!


 
Persönlich kann ich das nicht bestädigen. Bei mir braucht er beim 11.5 und 15 genauso viel Vcore. Vill gibt es andere User bei denen es auch auftritt.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ich brauche bei beiden exakt gleich viel. Wenn der eine abbricht, kommt der andere bei mir auch nicht durch.


----------



## wolflux (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

NEIN, kann ich nicht bestätigen eher umgekehrt ,habe gerade 11.5 mit 4,9 GHz. geschafft aber r15 ist sofort abgeschmiert. Puh.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



wolflux schrieb:


> NEIN, kann ich nicht bestätigen eher umgekehrt ,habe gerade 11.5 mit 4,9 GHz. geschafft aber r15 ist sofort abgeschmiert. Puh.


 
Wieso keinen runden fünfer  ?


----------



## wolflux (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ich bin doch kein Killer  sabber
Aber der CPU ist scheinbar gut zu mir, bin Heim gekommen habe mir das 4,8 GHZ Setup vorgenommen die 0,035 Volt drauf gesetzt und beim ersten Lauf 10,73 und 60 Sekunden später 10,75 geschafft. Nur Krass

Laut der8auer sind OC. max.1.35 VCore Ok.weiss jetzt nicht wie weit ich mich trauen soll. Finde auch keine Infos im Google?Bin jetzt bei einem VCORE von 1.39 Volt.


----------



## minicoopers (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Das mit der Spannung ist wohl eher bei 24/7 Settings  gemeint. Zum Benchen habe ich unter Wasser ja nach CPU bis zu 1,6V anliegen.
Und alle CPUs leben noch


----------



## wolflux (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ok super, danke dir Es ist ein blödes Gefühl auf einen Black Screen zu warten und das wars.Aber der 4770k ist irgendwie ne Marke für sich auch wenn du keinen Vergleich hast, vielleicht weißt du was ich meine.


----------



## StefanStg (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Doch doch Mini hat einen Vergleich weil er einen 4770k hat. Aber ich weiß auch was du meinst habe auch einen 4770k und er ist nicht ohne


----------



## wolflux (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ne oder ?Ist das die VCore bei 4.2 GHZ und 0,750 Volt?
StefanStg


----------



## StefanStg (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



wolflux schrieb:


> Ne oder ?Ist das die VCore bei 4.2 GHZ und 0,750 Volt?


 
Nein, das ist wenn er im Ilde ist. Unter Last braucht er je nach Prime Version zwischen 1,12v und 1,2v. Wenn er für 4,2GHz nur 0,75v bräuchte täte ich sie nie mehr hergeben


----------



## wolflux (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Gut uff,jetzt bin ich aber beruhigt ,ha ha
Dachte ich erst aber mann weiß ja nie 
Ne die würde ich dann auch nicht mehr hergeben.

Was mich doch wundert du kannst immer 0.030-0.035 VCore geben aber die Abstände werden nie größer zwischen den Spannungen wie ich das von früheren CPUS her kenne,dass scheint ein gutes Zeichen zu sein.


----------



## StefanStg (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Was ich gerade sehe du hast aber eine gute CPU erwischt 4,5GHz mit 1,2v ist nicht schlecht. Hast du die so gekauft oder war sie vorgetestet?


----------



## wolflux (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ne war nicht pretested, die habe ich Boxed gekauft, was das betrifft kann man mich losschicken, ohne Glück geht halt nichts was das betrifft. 
Ne das hat was vom zocken,den Spass lasse ich mir nicht nehmen


----------



## StefanStg (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ja da hast du echt ein glückliches Händchen. Schon mal an Lottospielen gedacht? Weißt du zufällig die Batchnummer?


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*




 .................




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



True Monkey schrieb:


> .................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Alter Schwede das ist ja Krank die Spannung


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

GPu-z ist interessanter 

 Aber warum zum Teufel seh ich da keine Takte ?


----------



## StefanStg (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



True Monkey schrieb:


> GPu-z ist interessanter
> 
> Aber warum zum Teufel seh ich da keine Takte ?


 
Sehe ich jetz erst ist ja eine GTX 750ti
GPU-z wird noch nicht so Aktuell sein


----------



## wolflux (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Ja da hast du echt ein glückliches Händchen. Schon mal an Lottospielen gedacht? Weißt du zufällig die Batchnummer?



Lotto was ist das?, Quatsch ha ha,also die Batchnr. habe ich beim ralle_h im "OC Guide Haswell" thread v der8auer mal bekannt gegeben. Hatte sie auf meinem alten Handy ,War irgendwo ab Seite 99.wenn du sich nicht findest suche ich sie dir heraus.

Mir bleibt die Spucke weg,
True Monkey macht mich kaputt !!!


----------



## StefanStg (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



wolflux schrieb:


> Lotto was ist das?, Quatsch ha ha,also die Batchnr. habe ich beim ralle_h im "OC Guide Haswell" thread v der8auer mal bekannt gegeben. Hatte sie auf meinem alten Handy ,War irgendwo ab Seite 99.wenn du sich nicht findest suche ich sie dir heraus.


 
Ok danke werde ich gleich mal suchen


----------



## wolflux (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

@true Monkey
Mit Luft hast du wohl nicht gekühlt 
Mein Gott ich bin blind fast 1.7 Volt


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Jetzt aber ....Grakatreiber war weg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Das ist mit Dice


----------



## wolflux (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Weiß ich doch ha ha, lebt der 4770k noch?

Verdammt 11.99 das ist knapp.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Den Screen hab ich vor 2 Minuten gemacht 

 läuft also noch


----------



## wolflux (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Sabber sabber


----------



## minicoopers (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Jetzt aber ....Grakatreiber war weg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wie war das mit ich gebe nicht mehr als 1,65V unter Dice 

@wolflux: Die Ram Spannung bei dem Ergebniss willst Du sicherlich nciht wissen  
Und ja ich habe einen 4770k aber meiner ist nciht so gut. Unter Wasser war das letzte mal bei 4,8GHz schluss


----------



## wolflux (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Wie war das mit ich gebe nicht mehr als 1,65V unter Dice
> 
> @wolflux: Die Ram Spannung bei dem Ergebniss willst Du sicherlich nciht wissen
> Und ja ich habe einen 4770k aber meiner ist nciht so gut. Unter Wasser war das letzte mal bei 4,8GHz schluss


 
Weise ich doch ,an deiner CPU habe ganz schön geknabbert.Ramspannung ? Wer ,wo,wieviel war drauf ???


----------



## Addi (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

4.8 @ Cinebench oder @ Prime ?
Hast du mal die Eingangsspannung erhöht ? 

Meine ist mit 1.248 Volt bei 4,5 GHz Prime stable.
Cinebench läuft auch noch mit 4,7 GHz durch , weiter habe ich nie getestet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



wolflux schrieb:


> Weise ich doch ,an deiner CPU habe ganz schön  geknabbert.Ramspannung ? Wer ,wo,wieviel war drauf ???


 Naja, hast mich nun ja doch eingeholt.
Wenn ich es noch richtig in erinnerung habe 1,9V aber das kann dir True Monkey besser beantworten 



rako81sna schrieb:


> 4.8 @ Cinebench oder @ Prime ?
> Hast du mal die Eingangsspannung erhöht ?
> 
> Meine ist mit 1.248 Volt bei 4,5 GHz Prime stable.
> ...


 Ich hatte die Spannung schon erhöht  Mal schauen, am Wochenende baue ich ihn vielleicht nochmal ein 

Hast Du die Spannung fest eingegeben?


----------



## Addi (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Spannung ist fest eingegeben , müssten bei der Eingangsspannung 1.825 V oder sowas sein.
V-core auch fest , Spannung senkt sich ja trotzdem ab. Glaube 1.235 V waren es im Bios und unter Last die besagten 1.248 V


----------



## wolflux (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

UPDATE/Danke

11.5
10,75 | wolflux | i7-4770K @ 4900 MHz | 8Gb DDR3-2400MHz CL 11-12-12-28 1T |


----------



## Addi (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

woran lag es denn nun ? :O


----------



## StefanStg (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## msobisch88 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

hier mal mein Ergebnis 

11.5
7,62 | msobisch88 | Xeon E3 1230v3 @ 3600 Mhz| 4Gb DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Könntest Du bitte Deine Punktzahl gegen die, welche auf dem Screenshot zu sehen ist, wechseln? Danke .


----------



## StefanStg (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## edge1984 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

11,5
0,22 | edge1984 | Intel Atom N450 @ 1666Mhz| 2Gb DDR2-400MHz CL 5-5-15-44 2T |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11,5
0,68 | edge1984 | AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-50 @ 1600Mhz| 1,5Gb DDR2-400MHz CL 4-4-12-17 1T |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11,5
1,23 | edge1984 | AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ @ 2600Mhz| 2Gb DDR2-400MHz CL 4-4-12-16 2T |
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



15R
107 cb | edge1984 | AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ @ 2600Mhz| 2Gb DDR2-400MHz CL 4-4-12-16 2T |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11,5
0,86 | edge1984 | Phenom II X1 960T @ 3400Mhz| 12Gb DDR3-1333MHz CL 11-11-30-41 2T |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



15R
70 cb | edge1984 | Phenom II X1 960T @ 3400Mhz| 12Gb DDR3-1333MHz CL 11-11-30-41 2T |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11,5
3,41 | edge1984 | Phenom II X4 960T @ 3000Mhz| 12Gb DDR3-1333MHz CL 11-11-30-41 2T |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



15R
290 cb | edge1984 | Phenom II X4 960T @ 3000Mhz| 12Gb DDR3-1333MHz CL 11-11-30-41 2T |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11,5
3,50 | edge1984 | Phenom II X4 960T @ 3400Mhz| 12Gb DDR3-1333MHz CL 11-11-30-41 2T |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



15R
332 cb | edge1984 | Phenom II X4 960T @ 3400Mhz| 12Gb DDR3-1333MHz CL 11-11-30-41 2T |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Wenn Du die Ergebnisse jetzt noch wie im Startpost beschrieben postest, wirst Du sicherlich auch in die Rankings aufgenommen


----------



## VikingGe (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

@edge1984 Wie viel läuft denn da noch im Hintergrund? Der 960T @1x3.4 GHz sollte eigentlich ohne Murren etwas mehr als einen Punkt schaffen, wenn man das OS abzieht, vielleicht einen. Aber mehr als 0.84.

So, um noch *irgendwas* zum Thema beizutragen (nein, ich will *nicht* in die Liste): Meiner mit 3.7 GHz Multicore und 4.2 GHz Single Core per Software-Turbo unter Linux mit Wine.  R15 läuft leider ned.


----------



## StefanStg (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****Monster-UPDATE***

*Alter Schwede soviel hat noch niemand auf einmal gepostet aber schön das du dabei bist


----------



## True Monkey (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

i7 4770K

R11.5:

| 12.00 | True Monkey| i7 4770K @ 5422 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T | Link

R15:

| 1104| True Monkey| i7 4770K @ 5398 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2599 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T | Link

 Wer hat die Daumen ???....


----------



## edge1984 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

@VikingGe Da lief nur Avarst und CPU-Z mit 

@StefanStg Da mit mehr AMD Cpus in der Auflistung sind.  Kannst du netter weise noch mein CPU  bei 3GHZ (Phenom II X4 960T @ 3000Mhz)  und 1 Kern (Phenom II X1 960T @ 3400Mhz) eintragen?


----------



## StefanStg (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****

Geile Ergebnisse True



edge1984 schrieb:


> @StefanStg Kannst du netter weise noch mein CPU  bei 3GHZ (Phenom II X4 960T @ 3000Mhz)  und 1 Kern (Phenom II X1 960T @ 3400Mhz) eintragen?



Habe ich gemacht.


----------



## True Monkey (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

^^du hast dich bei meinen r15 Ergebniss vertan 

 sollte platz 9 sein


----------



## StefanStg (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^du hast dich bei meinen r15 Ergebniss vertan
> 
> sollte platz 9 sein


 
Oh sorry. Werde ich heute oder morgen ändern.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Oh sorry. Werde ich heute oder morgen ändern.


 
Sofort!


----------



## edge1984 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



VikingGe schrieb:


> @edge1984 Wie viel läuft denn da noch im Hintergrund? Der 960T @1x3.4 GHz sollte eigentlich ohne Murren etwas mehr als einen Punkt schaffen, wenn man das OS abzieht, vielleicht einen. Aber mehr als 0.84.
> 
> So, um noch *irgendwas* zum Thema beizutragen (nein, ich will *nicht* in die Liste): Meiner mit 3.7 GHz Multicore und 4.2 GHz Single Core per Software-Turbo unter Linux mit Wine.  R15 läuft leider ned.



Ich hab jetzt nochmal im Einzeltest getestet. Da komm auf 1,03, was aber nicht realitätsnah ist. Für die 0,83 im ersten Test,  hab 3 Kerne deaktiviert (im Bios).


----------



## Addi (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Sieht so aus als ob noch im Hintergrund irgendwas sehr viel Leistung zieht...


----------



## StefanStg (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Februar 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> i7 4770K
> 
> R11.5:
> 
> ...



Du bist verrückt


----------



## wolflux (25. Februar 2014)

@True Monkey
Oh? du hast tatsächlich die 12.00 geschafft,war bestimmt nicht so einfach. 
MfG . wolflux


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (25. Februar 2014)

*[Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Wahrscheinlich hat er so lange herumgefuchtelt, bis es genau 12 Punkte waren  .


----------



## wolflux (26. Februar 2014)

Habe keine Chance ohne Minusgrade !!!!

@8luescreen.
Hast du nicht auch einen i7 ?


----------



## BigAl2 (3. März 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



BigAl2 schrieb:


> Cinebench R15
> 828 | BigAl | i7 3770K @ 4,6GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Link


 
Ein wenig mit den Ram-Timings zu spielen bringt ja doch etwas.
835 | BigAl | i7 3770K @ 4,6GHz | 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Link


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (4. März 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



wolflux schrieb:


> Habe keine Chance ohne Minusgrade !!!!
> 
> @8luescreen.
> Hast du nicht auch einen i7 ?


 
Nein, bei mir fehlt die integrierte Grafikeinheit .

Der Xeon schnurrt bei 1,05V und 3,8GHz .


----------



## StefanStg (4. März 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## flugl (7. März 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Hab seit ein paar tagen ein neuen Laptop. 
Ist alles auf stock 

615 | flugl | i7 4700MQ 2,4GHz | 24GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...king-cinebench-11-5-u-cinebench-r15-bench.jpg


----------



## StefanStg (7. März 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Bitte im folgenden Schema Auflisten
*Punktzahl | User Name |    CPU @  Frequenz | Ram @  Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate |   Link*


----------



## StefanStg (8. März 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (10. März 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

584 | Paulebaer1979 | FX-8150@4Ghz | 32GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 | Link


----------



## StefanStg (10. März 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## pcfreak12 (13. März 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

727 | pcfreak12 | Intel Xeon E3 1245 v3 @ 3,8 GHz | | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-11-11-29 1T | HD 7870 GHz @ 1120/1300 | Link

Habe gestern meinen E3 1245v3 bekommen, und da musste ich nochmal benchen

MfG


----------



## StefanStg (13. März 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****
Jetzt ist auch wieder der Downloadlink für Cinebench R11.5 vorhanden.

@pcfreak12  Schön das du dabei bist


----------



## crisinmud (14. März 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

738 | crisinmud | E3-1230v3 @3,7Ghz (allCores) | 16 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Link


----------



## pcfreak12 (14. März 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

@crisinmud Womit kühlst du?Boxed?
Wenn ich meinen mit nem ModBIOS auf allen Kernen@3,8 GHz setzen kann geht bestimmt noch mehr

MfG


----------



## crisinmud (14. März 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



pcfreak12 schrieb:


> @crisinmud Womit kühlst du?Boxed?


Mit dem Macho@600rpm (Konfig). CPU ist aber geköpft. 



> Wenn ich meinen mit nem ModBIOS auf allen Kernen@3,8 GHz setzen kann geht bestimmt noch mehr


Dafür brauchst doch kein ModBios. Einfach ein älteres Bios mit Microcode x7 nehmen. Bei Asrock nennt sich das "Multi Core enhancement".


----------



## pcfreak12 (14. März 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ich finde ein älteres Bios aber nicht
Ausgeliefert wurde es mit F5, geflasht habe ich auf F6
Habe hier auch ein funktionierendes F6 ModBIOS (schon getestet, Spannung lag aber bei 1,12V und unter Prime musste er an der 100°C Grenze drosseln)

MfG


----------



## crisinmud (14. März 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



pcfreak12 schrieb:


> Ich finde ein älteres Bios aber nicht
> Ausgeliefert wurde es mit F5, geflasht habe ich auf F6
> Habe hier auch ein funktionierendes F6 ModBIOS (schon getestet, Spannung lag aber bei 1,12V und unter Prime musste er an der 100°C Grenze drosseln)
> MfG


Soweit mir bekannt, brauchst du für das Turbo@allCores das F4 Bios -> http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-h87m-hd3_f4.exe.


----------



## pcfreak12 (14. März 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Vielen, vielen Dank!
Dein Link verweist zwar auf das falsche Board, aber durch abändern des Modells und des BIOS' konnte ich mir das F$ und das F4e saugen
Alle Kerne@3,8GHz geht
Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Spannung von 1,112 V senken
Dann wären alle meine Wünsche erfüllt
Neuer Bench:
776 | pcfreak12 | Intel Xeon E3 1245 v3 @ 3,8 GHz | | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-11-11-29 1T | HD 7870 GHz @ 1120/1300 | Link

MfG


----------



## minicoopers (24. März 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Mal wieder ein paar neue Ergebnisse 


R 11.5
8.62 | minicoopers | i7 4770T @ 3958MHz | 8GB DDR3-2358 Mhz CL 8-11-11-14 1T | Link

R 15
818 | minicoopers | i7 4770T @ 3958MHz | 8GB DDR3-2358 Mhz CL 8-11-11-14 1T | Link



R 11.5
8.2 | minicoopers | i5 4670K @ 4800MHz | 8GB DDR3-2600 Mhz CL 9-12-12-15 1T | Link

R 15
723 | minicoopers | i5 4670K @ 4700MHz | 8GB DDR3-2600 Mhz CL 9-12-12-15 1T  | Link


----------



## StefanStg (24. März 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (26. März 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

622 | Paulebaer1979 | FX-8150@4Ghz | 32GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 11-11-11-28 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=726699&d=1395841826


----------



## StefanStg (26. März 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## crisinmud (29. März 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

548 | crisinmud | crisinmud | I5-4570@3,6Ghz (allCores) | 8 GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (30. März 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## erpithor (14. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

14.42 | erpithor | i7 3930K @ 5050MHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1616MHz CL 7-8-8-24 2T Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erpithor (14. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

1270 | erpithor | i7 3930K @ 5050MHz |16 GB DDR3 @ 1616MHz CL 7-8-8-24 2T Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BertB (14. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

starke erste zwei posts
hut ab


----------



## NicoGermanman (15. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

CPU (Multi Core): 544 | NicoGermanman |Intel Core i5 4670 @3800Mhz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Link
CPU (Single Core): 145 | NicoGermanman |Intel Core i5 4670 @3800MHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (15. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****

@erpithor Willkommen im Forum und schön das du dabei bist
@NicoGermanman schön das du dabei bist


----------



## erpithor (15. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

749 | erpithor | i7 3930K @ 3GHz | 16GB DDR3 1600MHz CL 7-8-8-24 2T | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (15. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## minicoopers (15. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Kurzer Funktionstest der neuen CPU 

R 11.5

|15.25 | minicoopers | Xeon E5 2687W V2 @ 3772MHz | 16GB DDR3-2070MHz CL 9-9-9-21 1T | Link

R15

| 1350 | minicoopers | Xeon E5 2687W V2 @ 3738MHz |  16GB DDR3-2052MHz CL 9-11-9-27 2T | Link



 Ein Update kommt dann zum Wochenende


----------



## StefanStg (15. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****

Alter Mini du bist doch verrückt


----------



## minicoopers (15. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Da geht noch mehr  (hoffe ich )
Der Ram ist auch noch nicht richtig eingestellt  Ein Paar Punkte kommen da sicherlich noch dazu


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (15. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

663 | Paulebaer1979 | FX-8150@4,4Ghz | 32GB DDR3-1600 Mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Guter Mann Mini    Scheinbar kann die CPU auch noch höhere Multi, falls es dich interessiert: klick mich.


----------



## minicoopers (16. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ja schon gesehen. Der Multi geht bis 40, nur habe ich derzeit noch das Problem, dass er bei mir den Multi immer wieder auf 34 zurück setzt. Daher habe ich auch erst einmal am BLCK etwas getestet


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Bei meinen Xeons gabs da ein short duration/long duration power limit, wenn ich das auf 160W und 255sek gesetzt hab, konnte ich den höchsten Multi nehmen. War aber Dualsocket, weiß nicht inwiefern das übertragbar ist.


----------



## minicoopers (16. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ah, ok dann schaue ich damal nach. Vielleicht hilft es ja etwas


----------



## Dr.Helium (17. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R11.5
14.35 | Dr.Helium | 2x E5-2640 @ 2,5 GHz | 64GB ECC DDR3 1300 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Link

R15
1221 | Dr.Helium | 2x E5-2640 @ 2,5 GHz | 64GB ECC DDR3 1300 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Link

R11.5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



R15



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (18. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## ebastler (21. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R11.5
1.71 | ebastler | J1900 @ 2,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 1T | Link

R15
143 | ebastler | J1900 @ 2,4GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 1T | Link

Sorry für die gammeligen Screens, daa ist mein Server, auf den ich gerade nur am Handy per VNC Zugriff hab^^
Zu den Clocks: Auf den Screens taktet die CPU im Idle runter. Sie boostet bis 2,4GHz, in etwa den Takt hat sie im Benchmark auch gehalten.

R11.5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



R15



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (21. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

5,46 | tsd560ti| Amd Fx6100 @4,466Mhz| 8Gb Kingston @ 850Mhz, 10-11-11-28-39 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-11-5-u-cinebench-r15-cinebench-r11.5_212.png


503| tsd560ti| Amd Fx6100 @4,466Mhz| 8Gb Kingston @ 850Mhz, 10-11-11-28-39 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ch-11-5-u-cinebench-r15-cinebench-r15_212.png

Endlich ist der Green überholt  
Deine Stromsparkiste ist echt gut, wenn der Strom später knapper wird. Dann habe ich Probleme die Minute durchzuhalten, aber jetzt heißt es Gaming Evolded


----------



## grenn-CB (22. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

5,63 | grenn-CB| Intel Core i5 2500 @3542MHz| 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Link

Haben den BCLK zwar nur auf 104 aber er lief mit 104,20MHz, wo er vorher auf 100 stand lief er immer mit 99,7-99,8MHz.
mein RAM wird einmal als CL10 RAM angezeigt und einmal als CL9, habe jetzt CL9 genommen da es bisher immer so war das er CL9 angezeigt hat.
Genauso wie der tRAS, den zeigt er jetzt mit 25 an, vorher 24 und unter den einzelnen RAM Riegeln ist er immer noch bei 24.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@tsd560ti
Ich hoffe ich habe dich gleich am Morgen nicht erschreckt. 

 EDIT:
 Den anderen FX-6100 mit 4,6GHz habe ich jetzt auch eingeholt, aber jemand hat mit seinen 2500K mit 3,3GHz 5,68Punkte geschafft, heißt also das ich da durch abschalten diversere Dienste noch eine größere Reserve habe.


----------



## ebastler (22. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R11.5
2,72 | ebastler | q8200 @ 2,33GHz | 6GB DDR3-667 5-5-15-44 2T | Link

R15
236 | ebastler | q8200 @ 2,33GHz | 6GB DDR3-667 5-5-15-44 2T | Link


R11.5:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



R15:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Was los Bastler, gar kein OC heute?

fangen wir klein an:
R11.5
4.38 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon E5504@ 3,22GHz | 6GB DDR3-1290 CL8-8-8-20 1T | Link

R15
371 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon E5504@ 3,15GHz |  6GB DDR3-1260 CL8-8-8-20 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



R11.5
7.87 | Apfelkuchen | i7 920@ 4,6GHz | 6GB DDR3-1760 CL8-9-8-24 1T | Link

R15
721 | Apfelkuchen | i7 920@ 4,6GHz | 6GB DDR3-1760 CL8-9-8-24 1T | Link

Nur kurz angetestet, da ist noch was drin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



R11.5
11.26 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon X5650@ 4,4GHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 2T | Link

R15
1012 | Apfelkuchen | Xeon X5650@ 4,4GHz | 6GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 2T | Link

Sind meine 24/7 settings, da ist auch noch noch ne Menge Luft 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (22. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Wenn du mir sagst, wie man eine Bay Trail SoC übertaktet, und wo die OC Settings auf einem Dell OEM Board sind, übertakt ich gerne 
50€ für q8200, 2GB DDR2 und eine GTS450 waren damals halt so günstig, dass ich einfach zugeschlagen hab, Gammelboard hin oder her. Jetzt ists Papas PC.

Benchs mit OC gibts von meiner 4670K, sobald meine Ferien vorbei sind!


----------



## StefanStg (22. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Commander93 (23. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

606 | Commander93 | Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4,0 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Link



Hab mich jetzt mal ans übertakten rangewagt und denk fürs erste mal doch gut hinbekommen 
Temperaturen sind bei Prime max. 55 °C mit Luftkühlung


----------



## StefanStg (23. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## ebastler (23. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Kurze Fehlerkorrektur bei meinen Ergebnissen der Core2Quad: Die hat natürlich DDR2, nicht DDR3. Alles Andere stimmt, hab mich da nur vertippt!


----------



## StefanStg (23. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Wurde geändert


----------



## ebastler (23. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Danke 
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, warum die CPU den RAM mit 667MHZ betreibt? Die CPU kann schnelleren RAM ab, und alle 4 Riegel haben als schnellstes JEDEC Profil 800MHz.
Das Board ist so ein dummes OEM Board von Dell, könnte das Schuld sein? Ist die Frage hier im Thread okay? Kann sie auch löschen!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ich spiel jetzt auch mal bisschen *R15*, allerdings mit AlltagsOC, vielleicht irgendwann mal @max. 
Aber bisschen das Win7 beschnitten, bringt im R15 schon fast 50points 

800 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7-2600k@4,5GHz | 2x4GB@1866 MHz | Cl 9-10-9-28 2T 

Oh man, das mit diesen Link werd ich wohl nie hinbekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Commander93 (23. April 2014)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Ich spiel jetzt auch mal bisschen R15, allerdings mit AlltagsOC, vielleicht irgendwann mal @max.
> Aber bisschen das Win7 beschnitten, bringt im R15 schon fast 50points
> 
> 800 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i7-2600k@4,5GHz | 2x4GB@1866 MHz | Cl 9-10-9-28 2T
> ...



Wie kann ich des verstehen mit Win7 beschnitten?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Na halt nur das starten was unbedingt nötig ist damit Win läuft, also kein Sound, Antivir, keine Autostartprogramme, Aero usw ...


----------



## Commander93 (23. April 2014)

Achso ok dacht scho irgendwas spezielles deaktivieren oda so


----------



## StefanStg (24. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## tsd560ti (24. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Mensch Green, sieh es doch endlich mal ein, dass du mit deinem Intel für Arme keine Chance hast. 
Das hier ist AMD-Power:
5,68 | tsd560ti | Fx6100@4,64Ghz | 2x4GB@842Mhz,Cl 10-11-11-28-39 | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...11-5-u-cinebench-r15-cinebench-r11.5_4-64.jpg

Und wenn du dich hier ausgetobt hast, kann ich dich auch gerne im Valley plattmachen 
Mit viel Luft funktioniert Luftkühlung halt am Besten


----------



## True Monkey (24. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Da nehme ich mal den kleinsten Haswell i5 .....und mache dieses AMD Dings platt 

i5 4430

R11.5:

| 6.05 | True Monkey| i5 4430 @ 3494 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2330 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T | Link

R15:

| 548| True Monkey| i5 4430 @ 3494 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2330 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T | Link


----------



## grenn-CB (24. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Mensch Green, sieh es doch endlich mal ein, dass du mit deinem Intel für Arme keine Chance hast.


 
Würde gerne gerade nachlegen, aber jetzt ist mir kurz vorher die Kiste verreckt, muss die erstmal wieder zum laufen bekommen.


----------



## tsd560ti (24. April 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Würde gerne gerade nachlegen, aber jetzt ist mir kurz vorher die Kiste verreckt, muss die erstmal wieder zum laufen bekommen.



Sieh nur zu, dass wir uns nicht hinterher gegenseitig die Kiste zerschießen, bei 1,7Volt...
@TrueMonkey Du machst das ja auch mit dem neuen Firlefanz. Ich habe hier die erste CPU mit CMT, das ist wie ein Oldtimer^^


----------



## True Monkey (24. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

hmm ...dann nehme ich eben den kleinsten i5 Ivy 

i5 3350P

R11.5:

| 6.30 | True Monkey| i5 3350p @ 3760 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1908 MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | Link

R15:

| 527| True Monkey| i5 3350p @ 3711 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1908 MHz CL 9-10-19-27 1T | Link

besser ?


----------



## grenn-CB (24. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Sieh nur zu, dass wir uns nicht hinterher gegenseitig die Kiste zerschießen, bei 1,7Volt...
> @TrueMonkey Du machst das ja auch mit dem neuen Firlefanz. Ich habe hier die erste CPU mit CMT, das ist wie ein Oldtimer^^



Er läuft wieder aber nach dem Schock werde ich die Kiste jetzt nicht auch noch übertakten wenn sie auch schon so in eine Bootschleife kam.
 Werde beim nächsten Benchmark auf jeden Fall mal Aero Glass, WLAN, Antivirus und co abschalten, dann ziehe ich auch mit leichter Übertaktung vorbei, hoffentlich.


----------



## StefanStg (26. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## CoolBlueLight (26. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Cinebench 11.5

| 6.01 | CoolBluLight| AMD FX-6350 @ 4821.22 Mhz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28  |link


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (27. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



CoolBlueLight schrieb:


> Cinebench 11.5
> 
> | 6.01 | CoolBluLight| AMD FX-6350 @ 4821.22 Mhz | 16GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28  |link


 
Beim Arbeitsspeicher sollte noch etwas zu machen sein  .


----------



## StefanStg (27. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****

@*CoolBlueLight *schön das du dabei bist


----------



## CoolBlueLight (27. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



8luescreen schrieb:


> Beim Arbeitsspeicher sollte noch etwas zu machen sein  .


 
bin froh das er bei 4.8 Ghz lief habe noch was mit den Fsb versucht damit was hin zu bekommen aber kamm nicht uber die 6.0  dan hate ich Bluescree !!




StefanStg schrieb:


> ****UPDATE****
> 
> @*CoolBlueLight *schön das du dabei bist



danke habe mein bestes versucht !!


----------



## Addi (27. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Spannung höher, die ist ja noch recht moderat ?


----------



## CoolBlueLight (27. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



rako81sna schrieb:


> Spannung höher, die ist ja noch recht moderat ?


 

muss noch mal test vieleich schafe ich ja die 5 GHZ aber da fehlt glaube ich die leistung vom netzteil nur 550 w bronze !!


----------



## Addi (27. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Quatsch... ein 550 Watt Markennetzteil befeuert die kleine CPU problemlos.. Was ist das denn genau für eins ?


----------



## CoolBlueLight (27. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Thermaltake SMART M550W  recht gut


----------



## CoolBlueLight (27. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

huhu und noch mal eins weil mich *reko81sma*  genötigt hat !!!

 Update
| 6.23 | CoolBlueLight| AMD FX-6350 @ 4921.66 Mhz | 16GB DDR3-1712 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 |Link


----------



## Addi (27. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



CoolBlueLight schrieb:


> Thermaltake SMART M550W  recht gut


 
Naja würde es eher unter dem  Durchschnit ansiedeln... Aber ist ganz in Ordnung für den Kurs.
Um nicht nur Offtopic zu bleiben.
*
[UPDATE]*

| 945 |rako81sna | i7-4770k @ 4700.35 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1867,6 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 1T |





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (27. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

^^ähhh ....du hast 945 und nicht 859


----------



## CoolBlueLight (27. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

habe halt nur AMD FX rako81sna !!!


----------



## Addi (27. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^ähhh ....du hast 945 und nicht 859


 
Haha ist mir auch aufgefallen  Ich hab halt mein altes Ergebnis als Vorlage genommen und vergessen die Punktzahl anzupassen 




CoolBlueLight schrieb:


> habe halt nur AMD FX rako81sna !!!


 
Jap für dein System ist das Netzteil ausreichend, selbst mit Overclock.


----------



## Pstif (27. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

*802| Pstif | I7 4930K @ 2999,66 MHZ | 32 GB DDR3 @ 1600, 9-9-9-27 T1 |





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## StefanStg (27. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## fabianiosodon (28. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench R15 @3 Ghz*

808 | fabianiosodon | i7 4930K @ 3006,1 Mhz | 32GB DDR3 @ 1850 Mhz, 10-10-10-28 T2 |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deeron (29. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

Bin auch dabei ^^

3,74 | Deeron | A10-5800K @ 4,6 GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-12-11-30 |  Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (29. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****

Schön das ihr dabei seit


----------



## MasterSax (30. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench R15 @3 Ghz*



fabianiosodon schrieb:


> 808 | fabianiosodon | i7 4930K @ 3006,1 Mhz | 32GB DDR3 @ 1850 Mhz, 10-10-10-28 T2 |
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Toleranz  + 0,01-0,01MHz also 3,01GHz oder 2,99GHz.  ^^


----------



## fabianiosodon (30. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench R15 @3 Ghz*



MasterSax schrieb:


> Toleranz  + 0,01-0,01MHz also 3,01GHz oder 2,99GHz.  ^^


 
stimmt nicht so ganz zusammen gell^^


----------



## StefanStg (30. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Habe ich garnicht gesehen. Werde es wieder entfernen.


----------



## fabianiosodon (30. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Habe ich garnicht gesehen. Werde es wieder entfernen.


 
wiso hast du es entfernt? ich bin ja innerhalb der toleranz! 2,99 Ghz - 3,01 Ghz steht und ich hab 3,006 Ghz hhh ich hab gemeint dass da bei +0,01 -0,01 statt Mhz / Ghz stehn müsste^^


----------



## MasterSax (30. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

6mhz sind schon unfair gegen andere


----------



## fabianiosodon (30. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



MasterSax schrieb:


> 6mhz sind schon unfair gegen andere


 
man muss immer ans limit gehn^^


----------



## StefanStg (30. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Damit sind aber 3001MHz oder 2999MHz gemeint nicht 3006Mhz so wie bei dir. Das sollte man schon einhalten. Wenn ich jetzt deins gelten lasse kommt der nächste mit 3007Mhz und wenn ich den nicht eintrage sagt er aber die 3006Mhz gehen doch auch. Am Ende kommen wir bei 3100MHz an weil jeder auf den anderen aufbaut.


----------



## fabianiosodon (30. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Damit sind aber 3001MHz oder 2999MHz gemeint nicht 3006Mhz so wie bei dir. Das sollte man schon einhalten. Wenn ich jetzt deins gelten lasse kommt der nächste mit 3007Mhz und wenn ich den nicht eintrage sagt er aber die 3006Mhz gehen doch auch. Am Ende kommen wir bei 3100MHz an weil jeder auf den anderen aufbaut.


 
oke wenns so ist will ich nichts gesagt haben


----------



## StefanStg (30. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



fabianiosodon schrieb:


> oke wenns so ist will ich nichts gesagt haben


 
Wenn du einen Lauf innerhalb der Toleranz hast kannst du gerne mitmachen. Ich bin der letzte wo einen nicht aufnimmt


----------



## fabianiosodon (30. April 2014)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Lauf innerhalb der Toleranz hast kannst du gerne mitmachen. Ich bin der letzte wo einen nicht aufnimmt


   806 | fabianiosodon | I7 4930K @ 2999,59 Mhz | 32 GB DDR3 @ 1846 Mhz, 10-10-10-26 T2 |  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Geschafft 

edit: +0,01 -0,01 mhz musst du aber ausbessern^^ ich glaube zu diesem wert kommt wirklick keiner ran


----------



## grenn-CB (30. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Damit sind aber 3001MHz oder 2999MHz gemeint nicht 3006Mhz so wie bei dir. Das sollte man schon einhalten. Wenn ich jetzt deins gelten lasse kommt der nächste mit 3007Mhz und wenn ich den nicht eintrage sagt er aber die 3006Mhz gehen doch auch. Am Ende kommen wir bei 3100MHz an weil jeder auf den anderen aufbaut.


 
Das bekommt man aber nicht immer richtig hin, höchstens wenn der BCLK ein wenig nach oben korrigiert sind, meiner hat z.B. bei eingestellten 100MHz dann nur 99.78-99.8MHz, bei mal 30 sind das nur 2993,4MHz bis 2994MHz.
Ich würde jedenfalls +-10MHz als sinnvoll sehen, denn das sind dann nur +- 0,33%


----------



## StefanStg (30. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Das bekommt man aber nicht immer richtig hin, höchstens wenn der BCLK ein wenig nach oben korrigiert sind, meiner hat z.B. bei eingestellten 100MHz dann nur 99.78-99.8MHz, bei mal 30 sind das nur 2993,4MHz bis 2994MHz.
> Ich würde jedenfalls +-10MHz als sinnvoll sehen, denn das sind dann nur +- 0,33%


 
Bei mir und den meisten anderen wird das genauso sein. Ich habe da auch an meinen BCLK Wert rumgeschraubt damit ich möglichst viel erreiche. Ich weiß nicht ob das bei jeden Board geht aber bei mir kann man den BCLK Wert um 0,1 erhöhen bzw verringern.


----------



## grenn-CB (30. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Bei meinem GA-H77-D3H kann ich es auch bis zu zwei Stellen hintern Komma verstellen, aber ich habe hier auch einen Rechner mit einem Athlon II X2 250 und einem OEM Board und der läuft so glaube ich mit 3,01GHz und da könnte man es nicht verstellen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (30. April 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Wer es nicht ganz genau hinkriegt kann auch noch mit dem Spread Spectrum spielen, mit ein wenig Fummeln kommt man dann vielleicht doch auf die nötige Genauigkeit.


----------



## WoopWoopDUB (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

863 | WoopWoopDUB | i7 2600k @ 5000MHz | 8Gb @ 1333MHz , 8-8-8-24 |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE***

*Ich habe mir es jetzt noch ein wenig überlegt. +-1MHz ist vill doch etwas schwer zu schaffen. Habe die Differenz jetzt auf +-10MHz erhöht so hat man mehr Spielraum es zu schaffen. Habe heute früh selber noch ein wenig versucht es so genau wie möglich zu schaffen was aber schwer war und ich habe schon ein Board wo aufs Takten ausgelegt ist. Bei anderen Boards ist es dann wahrscheinlich noch schwerer. 

@fabianiosodonich habe dein alten Score wieder eingefügt


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Wer es nicht ganz genau hinkriegt kann auch noch mit dem Spread Spectrum spielen, mit ein wenig Fummeln kommt man dann vielleicht doch auf die nötige Genauigkeit.


 
Davon habe ich noch gar nichts gehört, wie geht das denn?
Gibt es dazu auch eine Anleitung wie hier im Forum es welche zum übertakten der CPUs gibt?


----------



## WoopWoopDUB (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Wenn ich auf 1.53V gehe fackelt die CPU sofort ab ? Oder muss man die schon um die 12h bei 1.53V laufen lassen ?

Ich hab wahrscheinlich die schlimmste i7 2600k Allerzeiten


----------



## StefanStg (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



WoopWoopDUB schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf 1.53V gehe fackelt die CPU sofort ab ? Oder muss man die schon um die 12h bei 1.53V laufen lassen ?
> 
> Ich hab wahrscheinlich die schlimmste i7 2600k Allerzeiten


 
Kurzeitig wird es schon gehen nur täte ich es nicht machen.


----------



## WoopWoopDUB (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Kurzeitig wird es schon gehen nur täte ich es nicht machen.


 
täte ich es nicht machen ?  Ich würde mal sagen "machen" sollte weg.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Davon habe ich noch gar nichts gehört, wie geht das denn?
> Gibt es dazu auch eine Anleitung wie hier im Forum es welche zum übertakten der CPUs gibt?


 Bei den meisten boards kannst du da nur zwischen Enabled/Disabled wählen. Je nach board ändert sich dadurch die Genauigkeit, wie der BLCK gehalten wird, sodass man unter Umständen genauer an solche festgelegten Taktfrequenzen kommt.
Hier auf meinem alten 1366er board werden z.B. 187.4MHz aus eingestellten 188MHz, wenn ich es enable, wodurch ich dann mit einem 16er Multi sehr genau auf die 3000MHz komme. Im normalen Betrieb schalten viele Leute es ab, weil dann manchmal etwas mehr Takt drin ist.
Bei den alten Systemen hieß das dann alle potentiellen Kombinationen durchprobieren, aber bei S1155 und neuer gehts warscheinlich schneller


----------



## fabianiosodon (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

neuer score 

811 | fabianiosodon | i7 4930k @ 3008,89 Mhz | 32 GB DDR3 @ 1852 Mhz, 10-10-10-28 T2 |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## minicoopers (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Mal wieder ein paar neue Ergebnisse 

R11.5 

2.28 | minicoopers | Celeron G1610@ 2755 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1978 Mhz @ 9-9-9-20 1T | Link

2.38 | minicoopers | Celeron G1620@ 2859 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1976 Mhz @ 9-9-9-20 1T | Link

2.93 | minicoopers | Pentium G3420 @ 3402 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 2338 Mhz @ 8-11-11-14 1T | Link

3.59 | minicoopers | i3 3240 @ 3596 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1978 Mhz @ 8-9-9-20 1T | Link

R15

194 | minicoopers | Celeron G1610 @ 2755 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1978 Mhz @ 9-9-9-20 1T | Link

201 | minicoopers | Celeron G1620@ 2859 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1976 Mhz @  9-9-9-20 1T |  Link

264 | minicoopers | Pentium G3420 @ 3402 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 2338 Mhz @  8-11-11-14 1T |  Link

320 | minicoopers | i3 3240 @ 3596 Mhz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1978 Mhz @ 8-9-9-20 1T  | Link


----------



## StefanStg (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****

Du bist doch verrückt Mini


----------



## 8aseclock (6. Mai 2014)

*[Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R11.5

8,96|8aseclock|Xeon E3 1240 V3 @ 4050,76MHz|8GB DDR3 @ 1918,2MHz; 9-10-9-22 1T|Link

R15

834|8aseclock|Xeon E3 1240 V3 @ 4045,31MHz|8GB DDR3 @ 1916,2MHz; 9-10-9-22 1T|Link


True Monkey, beim R11.5 habe ich Dich nochmal laufen lassen  .


Edit: Ich bekomme das mit dem Link nicht hin .


----------



## minicoopers (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



8aseclock schrieb:


> Edit: Ich bekomme das mit dem Link nicht hin .


 Ist gar nicht schwer 

Einfach [ url= Link des Bildes]Link[/ url] schreiben und schon ist es fertig 

Du musst allerdings die Leerzeichen weglassen.


----------



## 8aseclock (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Arrg, am Handy funktioniert das gerade nicht . Ich sprinte gleich noch mal an den Rechner .

Edit: Aha, so läuft der Hase also . In Zukunft dann sofort richtig .


----------



## Captn (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R15

780|CaptainStuhlgang| Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,9 Ghz |8GB DDR3 @ 1686 Mhz| Link


----------



## 8aseclock (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Du muss R15 mit der Punktzahl ersetzen  .


----------



## Captn (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



8aseclock schrieb:


> Du muss R15 mit der Punktzahl ersetzen  .


 
Ja, okay, war schon etwas spät .


----------



## StefanStg (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE***

*​


----------



## Interceptorvtec (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R15

Hi darf ich mit in die Liste ? um den Link zu machen bin ich zu Doof 

854 | Interceptorvtec | FX8350 @5380 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2200 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 2T | Link


----------



## minicoopers (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



Interceptorvtec schrieb:


> Hi darf ich mit in die Liste ? um den Link zu machen bin ich zu Doof


 Schau mal in Post #652. Da habe ich es nochmal erklärt


----------



## Interceptorvtec (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Danke dir


----------



## minicoopers (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Gerne


----------



## StefanStg (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****



Interceptorvtec schrieb:


> R15
> Hi darf ich mit in die Liste?
> 
> Ne darfst du nicht


----------



## ebastler (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

R11.5
7,87 | ebastler | i5 4670K @ 4,6GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | Link

R15
703 | ebastler | i5 4670K @ 4,6GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | Link

Hab meiner 4670K mal etwas die Sporen gegeben 
1,250Vcore, 1,200Vcache, 1,810Vin
Ist vermutlich nicht stabil, aber für die paar Cinebench-Durchgänge hats gereicht 
Auf längere Tests habe ich wegen meines kleinen Kühlers und der gammeligen WLP unterm IHS keine chance - die CPU heizt in prime >80°C.


----------



## StefanStg (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****


----------



## minicoopers (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Mal einen kleinen i5 

R11.5
5,84 | minicoopers| i5 4430 @ 3424MHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2282MHz 9-12-12-15 1T | Link

R15
532 | minicoopers| i5 4430 @ 3424MHz | 8GB DDR3 @ 2282MHz 9-12-12-15 1T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

****UPDATE****

Ah Dennis neuer i5


----------



## Axonia (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



StefanStg schrieb:


> ****UPDATE****
> 
> Ah Dennis neuer i5


 
Man man man


----------



## StefanStg (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



Axonia schrieb:


> Man man man


 
Doch doch doch


----------



## Axonia (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Bekommst ja schon wieder alles mit  
Das nächste mal sage ich lieber gar nichts mehr  
Morgen sollte er da sein


----------



## StefanStg (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



Axonia schrieb:


> Bekommst ja schon wieder alles mit
> Das nächste mal sage ich lieber gar nichts mehr
> Morgen sollte er da sein


 
Ja wie du es mir geschrieben hast ging mir gleich ein Licht auf . 
Auf jedenfall macht er schon mehr RAM-Takt mit


----------



## minicoopers (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall macht er schon mehr RAM-Takt mit


 Wenn Du die Spannung kennen würdest


----------



## StefanStg (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Spannung kennen würdest


 
 ist ja nicht mehr deine CPU


----------



## minicoopers (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



StefanStg schrieb:


> ist ja nicht mehr deine CPU


 Eben, da mit es mir auch ncihts gemacht die Spannung zu erhöhen. Hatte den Ram extra gekühlt 

Aber es macht der CPU ja ncihts


----------



## StefanStg (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Eben, da mit es mir auch ncihts gemacht die Spannung zu erhöhen. Hatte den Ram extra gekühlt
> 
> Aber es macht der CPU ja ncihts


 
Genau einfach die Spannung erhöhen. Nach dem Motto: Nach mir die Sintflut


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Eben, da mit es mir auch ncihts gemacht die Spannung zu erhöhen. Hatte den Ram extra gekühlt
> 
> Aber es macht der CPU ja ncihts


 Ich hoffe mal, du hast es nicht *zu* hoch getrieben. Der IMC sitzt bekanntlich in der CPU, weshalb hohe RAM-Spannung sehr wohl schädlich für eine CPU sein kann. Intel spricht von möglichen Schäden ab >1,66V, erfahrungsgemäß wirds ab 1,8V langsam wirklich böse.


----------



## minicoopers (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ne war noch alles im grünen bereich  Der Takt war ja auch nciht so hoch


----------



## minicoopers (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Es gibt seit heute einen weiteren Cinebench im bot.
Vielleicht wollen wir ihn auch hier aufnehmen?


Der direkte Download Link --> Klick


----------



## MasterSax (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

1276CB | MasterSax | i7 4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB @ 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4262CB


würde es dann so aussehen ? hat jemand mal nen vergleich ?


----------



## Addi (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Du bist ja schmerzfrei mit der Spannung

4303 CB | rako81sna | i7 4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB @ 1866MHz CL 9-9-9-2 1T |


----------



## MasterSax (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

was hast du für ne spannung ? screen ist ja ohne last  800Mhz und 0.168Volt


----------



## Addi (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Müssten ~1,25 Volt gewesen sein. Das reicht für Cinebench locker aus, selbst bei 4,7 GHz. primestable ist er so natürlich nicht.


mfg


----------



## MasterSax (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

müsste ich bestimmt auch hin bekommen , aber wenn ich benche dann in groben schritten.  hatte auch schonmal 1.5 volt und wollte 4.8 Ghz war aber nicht drin. nur 4,73 ghz =/


lasse mein sonst bei 4 ghz mit 1.05 volt laufen geht bestimmt auch noch weniger


----------



## Addi (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5 u. Cinebench R15*

Ist bei mir auch so, 4.8 GHz will die CPU einfach nicht, vielleicht passt da was Anderes nicht... Hab ich aber nicht probiert.


----------



## StefanStg (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****

So jetzt auch mit R2003 Ranking viel Spaß


----------



## minicoopers (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



StefanStg schrieb:


> So jetzt auch mit R2003 Ranking viel Spaß


 
Wenn das so ist. Bitte einmal Platz 1 

| 4617| minicoopers | Xeon E5 2687W V2 @ 3738MHz| 8GB DDR3 2052MHz CL 7-11-11-15 1T | Link


----------



## Addi (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Stefan dir ist ein Fehler beim SingleCore unterlaufen. Du hast die Namen verwechselt


----------



## MasterSax (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

und die links vertauscht


----------



## StefanStg (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****



rako81sna schrieb:


> Stefan dir ist ein Fehler beim SingleCore unterlaufen. Du hast die Namen verwechselt


 


MasterSax schrieb:


> und die links vertauscht


 
Sorry wurde geändert.


----------



## CosmoCortney (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Hab' auch mal Cinebench r15 laufen lassen.
Erzielte folgendes Resultat: 2227pts

(Siehe Anhang für den Screenshot)

CPU(s): 
2 Intel Xeon 2687w @ 3,12GHz (nicht übertaktet) [3,8GHz Turboboost],


----------



## Addi (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



CosmoCortney schrieb:


> Hab' auch mal Cinebench r15 laufen lassen.
> Erzielte folgendes Resultat: 2227pts
> 
> (Siehe Anhang für den Screenshot)
> ...




 Ein Eintrag in die Rangliste erfolgt nur mit CPU-Z Screenshots (Reiter CPU, Memory):

Bitte lesen bevor du postest  Nicht böse gemeint.

Schönes System


----------



## StefanStg (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



rako81sna schrieb:


> Ein Eintrag in die Rangliste erfolgt nur mit CPU-Z Screenshots (Reiter CPU, Memory):
> 
> Bitte lesen bevor du postest  Nicht böse gemeint.
> 
> Schönes System


 
rako81sna hat es auf den Punkt gebracht du müsstest bitte ein Bild mit CPU-z (Reiter CPU, Memory) hochladen.


----------



## minicoopers (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Auf welchen Board hast Du dir beiden laufen?


----------



## CosmoCortney (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

oups, sorry, hab direkt im Überforum die direkte Verlinkung zum letzten Beitrag genommen, und diese Voraussetzung übersehen.
okay, hier also die CPU-Z Screenshots im Anhang um meinen Post hier zu vervollständigen 

@minicoopers
Habe ein ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS Board

EDIT: sollte ich nochmal extra die andere CPU einblenden? (Da werden ja die Daten von nur einer angezeigt. sind aber eh identisch)


----------



## Addi (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



CosmoCortney schrieb:


> oups, sorry, hab direkt im Überforum die direkte Verlinkung zum letzten Beitrag genommen, und diese Voraussetzung übersehen.
> okay, hier also die CPU-Z Screenshots im Anhang um meinen Post hier zu vervollständigen
> 
> @minicoopers
> ...


 

Cinebench Ergebnis + CPU-Z Tabs auf einem Screen posten, so wie alle anderen auch.

Beispiele:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CosmoCortney (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Okay!
Habe dann einen neuen Screenshot gemacht. Habe nun 4 Instanzen von CPU-Z offen. Je für eine CPU. das Board sowie für den Speicher.
Und habe sogar mehr Punkte erreicht als zuletzt  (2263pts)
Darunter sieht man den alten Wert.

Edit:
Cinebench 11.5
25,49pts

Beides jeweils mit allen CPU-Z Angaben in einem Screenshot


----------



## IluBabe (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R15 903CB | IluBabe | i7 4770K @ 4,5 GHz | Adata 8GB @ 2135MHz CL 12-12-12-36 2T |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Mal ich mit der Kraft der 4 Herzen 

2003 | 4860 | True Monkey| i5 4670k @ 5498.72 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T | Link

hehe ...mit nur 4 Threads den Xeon mit seinen 16 abgehängt 

@ Markus


----------



## ebastler (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

1,7V... Holy shit.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

^^Sind nur 1,52v....Cpu-z liest bei diesem z 97 Board falsch aus 

Siehe hier andere CPU gleiche Spannung 

2003 | 2258 | True Monkey| i3 4360 @ 4056 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2188 MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T | Link


----------



## minicoopers (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

@Mario: Du glaubst doch nciht, dass dein i5 meinen Xeon schlägt. Ich hatte nur das erste Ergebniss hier gepostet 


|5065| minicoopers | Xeon E5 2687W V2 @ 3823 | 8GB DDR3- 2108MHz CL 7-11-11-15 1T |Link

Da kommst Du so schnell nciht dran, zudem sind es jetzt schon ~1,7GHZ mehr Takt


----------



## ebastler (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Mann, ihr macht einem als normal-pc-Nutzer den ganzen Spaß am Übertakten kaputt 

Ich freu mich, dass mein 4670K @4,6 einen 1230v3 @ stock knackt, und dann kommt ihr mit nem i5 @5,5 und ner gestörten xeon auf speed


----------



## minicoopers (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Wir haben auch unseren Spaß am übertakten


----------



## Addi (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Mensch Stefan, beim 2003 er Ranking hast du die Links von mir und Mastersex vertauscht  
Übrigens auch der Single Thread Run.

mfg


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



> Da kommst Du so schnell nciht dran, zudem sind es jetzt schon ~1,7GHZ mehr Takt



Hehe .... ich hoffe mal ich bekomme noch 800mhz unter Ln2 mehr hin


----------



## minicoopers (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Hehe .... ich hoffe mal ich bekomme noch 800mhz unter Ln2 mehr hin


 Da es nicht gerade der schlechteste i5 ist, stehen die Chancen ja ganz gut 
Damit solltest du es dann auch schaffen meinen Xeon zu schlagen


----------



## StefanStg (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****



Addi schrieb:


> Mensch Stefan, beim 2003 er Ranking hast du die Links von mir und Mastersex vertauscht
> Übrigens auch der Single Thread Run.
> 
> mfg



Wurde geändert


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

593 | Pseudoephedrin | i5 2500K @ 4,5 GHz | 1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Link


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



2003 | 5169 | True Monkey| i7 4970k @ 5698.67 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2800 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | Link


----------



## minicoopers (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



True Monkey schrieb:


> 2003 | 5169 | True Monkey| i7 4970k @ 5698.67 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2800 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | Link


 Mal schauen, ob ich nochmal nachlegen kann. So schnell gebe ich mich nicht geschlagen


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

^^dann hau rein 

Ich hab ja noch ein paar andere Ergebnisse 

11.5 | 12.58 | True Monkey| i7 4970k @ 5698.67 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T | Link

R 15 | 1162 | True Monkey| i7 4970k @ 5698.67 MHz | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T | Link


----------



## DrDave (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



True Monkey schrieb:


> 2003 | 5169 | True Monkey| i7 4970k @ 5698.67 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2800 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | Link


 


True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^dann hau rein
> 
> Ich hab ja noch ein paar andere Ergebnisse
> 
> ...


 
Mit dem 2800er/CL11 RAM hast du wohl bessere Ergebnisse als mit dem 2600er/CL8 bekommen?


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

^^keine Ahnung 

 Die Ergebnisse habe ich im Laufe des Tages gemacht und hatte testweise auch mal andere rams drauf.

 Beim DC hatte ich natürlich noch keine Anhaltspunkte was besser geht und mußte testen.
 Und unter Ln2 hat man nicht viel zeit da man immer gegen Kondenswasser kämpft und nimmt dann mit was man bekommt 

 Aber beim nächsten mal optimier ich das ganze und da geht dann noch was


----------



## StefanStg (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****
​@Pseudoephedrin du musst dein Album öffentlich machen sonst kann man dein Bild nicht sehen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



StefanStg schrieb:


> @Pseudoephedrin du musst dein Album öffentlich machen sonst kann man dein Bild nicht sehen


Habs geändert


----------



## StefanStg (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Habs geändert


 
Sehr gut


----------



## stockduck (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R 11.5 | 25.85 | stockduck | 2x Intel Xeon E5 2670v2 @ 2,5GHz | 32 GB RDDR3 ECC-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | Link

R 15 | 2485 | stockduck | 2x Intel Xeon E5 2670v2 @ 2,5GHz | 32 GB RDDR3 ECC-1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | Link

Ich misch dann auch mal mit 

Leider supported der R 11.5 nicht mehr als 16 Cores/ 32 Threads 

Btw...

@ Topic. Meiner Meinung nach sollte vermerkt sein, dass CPU-Z erst NACH dem benchmark geöffnet werden sollte für die Screenshots. Unbedingt danach! Mit offenen CPU-Z (in meinem Fall 4x) kostete das Leistung von gut 200 Punkten!


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

@ Mini 

Erster versuch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

mal anmerk cinebench 11,5 der Bild downloader ist *NICHT* 64 bit tauglich


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

mein wert AMD phenom2 x6 4Ghz 2,4Ghz NB DDr3 1600 cl 9 GTX760



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> mal anmerk cinebench 11,5 der Bild downloader ist *NICHT* 64 bit tauglich


 Doch, man muss nur die "CINEBENCH Windows 64 Bit.exe" nehmen und schon geht es


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 ich taste mich nach vorne


----------



## der8auer (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Oh hai


18.59 | der8auer | i7-4930K @ 6138 MHz  | 4 x 8 GB 2630 9-12-12-21 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stockduck (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Jetzt müsste nur mal die Liste aktualisiert werden. Würd mich da echt gerne mal an die erste stelle schummeln


----------



## StefanStg (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE***

*@ *Prozessorarchitektur* wie Mini schon schreibt gibt sind in der Datei zwei Versionen dabei. 

@ all Wenn ihr nur eure Bilder einfügt werde ich nicht mit in die Liste mit aufnehmen. Ihr wisst wie es läuft und ich habe keine Lust mir jedes Bild anzuschauen um alle Werte abzuschreiben.


----------



## minicoopers (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Habe auch noch ein paar Ergebnisse 

R 11.5
| 0.43 | minicoopers | Celeron 326 @ 3811 MHz  | 2 GB 668MHz@ 5-5-5-15 1t |Link

| 3.67 | minicoopers | i5 650 @ 4528MHz  | 8 GB 1886MHz@ 8-9-8-24 1t |Link

| 4.36 | minicoopers | i3 4360 @ 3977 MHz | 8 GB 2150MHz@ 7-10-10-15 1t |Link

| 6.75 | minicoopers | i7 965@ 4000 Mhz | 6 GB 1334MHz@ 9-9-9-24 1t |Link

| 9.18 | minicoopers | i7 4770@ 4151 Mhz | 8GB 2342Mhz @ 10-10-10-28 1T |Link

R15

| 26| minicoopers | Celeron 326 @ 3811 MHz  | 2 GB 668MHz@ 5-5-5-15 1t |  Link

| 330 | minicoopers | i5 650 @ 4528MHz  | 8 GB 1886MHz@ 8-9-8-24 1t |  Link

| 407 | minicoopers | i3 4360 @ 3977 MHz | 8 GB 2150MHz@ 7-10-10-15 1t |  Link

| 613 | minicoopers | i7-965 @ 4000MHz  | 6 GB 1334MHz@ 9-9-9-24 1t | Link

| 774 | minicoopers | i7-3820 @ 4500MHz  | 8 GB 2000Mhz @ 9-9-9-24 2t | Link

| 856 | minicoopers | i7-4770 @ 4151MHz  |  8GB 2342Mhz @ 10-10-10-28 1T  |  Link

2003

| 1773 | minicoopers | i3 4330T @ 3193MHz  | 8 GB 2128MHz @ 7-10-10-14 1t |  Link

| 2175 | minicoopers | i3 4360 @ 3977 MHz | 8 GB 2150MHz@ 7-10-10-15 1t |  Link



@ Stefan: Beim Cinebench 2003 stehe ich 2 mal mit der gleichen CPU drin


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



> @ all Wenn ihr nur eure Bilder einfügt werde ich nicht mit in die Liste mit aufnehmen. Ihr wisst wie es läuft und ich habe keine Lust mir jedes Bild anzuschauen um alle Werte abzuschreiben.


 Das ist mir bewußt und auch deshalb absichtlich so gemacht .....das Finale Ergebniss kommt natürlich so wie du es gewohnt bist 


edit :

R 15 | 1491 | True Monkey| Xeon E5 2687W v2 4024 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1840 MHz CL 7-8-7-20 1T | Link


----------



## stockduck (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Danke schön!!!


----------



## minicoopers (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Nächste CPU 

R11.5

| 4.26 | minicoopers | i3 4340 @ 3851MHz | 8 GB 2138MHz@ 7-10-10-14 1t |  Link

R15

| 398 | minicoopers | i3 4340 @ 3851MHz | 8 GB 2138MHz@ 7-10-10-14 1t |  Link

2003

| 2110 | minicoopers | i3 4340 @ 3851MHz | 8 GB 2138MHz@ 7-10-10-14 1t |  Link


----------



## StefanStg (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****Monster UPDATE*** 

*Ich glaube das ich was an den Ranking ändern muss. Die Liste besteht ja größtenteils aus Minicooper und True Monkey. Vill mache ich mal eine extra Spalte nur für bencher


----------



## MasterNicolai (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

836 | MasterNicolai | i7-4790k @ 4000Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1800 CL 11-11-11-28-2T | Link


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Hmm, hier passt bissel was nicht  4.2GHz und 1600Mhz Speicher.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



R 11.5 | 16.82 | True Monkey| Xeon E5 2687W v2 4039 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1840 MHz CL 7-8-7-20 1T | Link 
WR ........


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.........True Monkey`s Cinebench R11.5 score: 16.82 points with a Xeon E5 2687W V2


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Heftig, noch vor dhenzjhen  Und mehr als meine beiden E5-2650 schaffen, Frechheit


----------



## MasterNicolai (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Jetzt sollte es aber richtig sein :
836 | MasterNicolai | i7-4790k @ 4200Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-1T | Link

Sorry hab mich wohl vertippt


----------



## StefanStg (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****


----------



## sikeij (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R15 @ 3000 MHZ

526 | sikeij | Xeon E3-1230 Sandy | 8GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Interessant ist der Architekturenvergleich bei gleichem Takt. Sandy 524 (Basis 100 %) -> Ivy 555 (+6 %)-> Haswell 614 (+17 %)

Ab welchem Sprung würdet ihr neu kaufen?


----------



## sikeij (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R15 @ stock (3,2 mit Turbo 3,3 ghz)

574 | sikeij | Xeon E3-1230 Sandy | 8 GB DDR3-1333 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****


----------



## MasterNicolai (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

UPDATE:
876 | MasterNicolai | i7-4790k @ 4400Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1600 CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench 2003:

Multicore: | 4350 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5075 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2707 MHz CL 11-13-12-28 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Singlecore: | 1297 | Softy | i7-3770K @ 5099 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-12-28 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Ein erster Test mit der neuen CPU 

R 11.5
| 10.81 | minicoopers | i7-4790k@ 4900 MHz | 8 GB DDR3 2666MHz CL 9-12-12-15 1T | Link

R15
|1002 | minicoopers | i7-4790k@ 4900 MHz | 8 GB DDR3 2666MHz CL 9-12-12-15 1T | Link

2003
|4513| minicoopers|i7-4790k@ 4900 MHz | 8 GB DDR3 2666MHz CL 9-12-12-15 1T | Link

und noch für einen etwas ältere CPU 

2003
|3850| minicoopers|i7-4770@ 4172 MHz | 8 GB DDR3 2140MHz CL 7-10-10-14 1T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Egoim (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Sind keine Memory Reiter dabei, da das in meinem Heimforum nicht benötigt wird, ich hoffe es gilt trotzdem...
Es gibt IMMER einem FX der einen HAUCH schneller ist als meiner... manno -.-

R 11.5
| 9,03 | Egoim | FX-8320@ 5241,3MHz | 16 GB DDR3 1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




R15
| 825 | Egoim | FX-8320@ 5166MHz | 16 GB DDR3 1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28 1T | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vllt lege ich nochmal was nach (wenn es wieder kälter wird ^^)

gruß Egoim


----------



## soldier8415 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R15 | 813 | soldier8415 | i7 3770k @ 4,5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Link


R15 | 675 | soldier8415 | i5 2500k @ 5GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Link


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Damit auch der neue Pentium vertreten ist 


 R 11.5 | 4.79 | True Monkey| Pentium 3258 @ 5598Mhz | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T | Link

R 15 | 422 | True Monkey| Pentium 3258 @ 5598Mhz | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T | Link

Cine 2003 | 2829 | True Monkey| Pentium 3258 @ 5598Mhz | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****

Das war jetzt erstmal mein letztes Update für diese Woche weil ich ab morgen Unterwegs bin



Egoim schrieb:


> Sind keine Memory Reiter dabei, da das in meinem Heimforum nicht benötigt wird, ich hoffe es gilt trotzdem...


 

Passt alles.


----------



## minicoopers (23. August 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Damit auch der G1630 vertreten ist...

R 11.5 | 2.44 | minicoopers |Celeron G1630 @ 2959MHz| 8GB DDR3- 2254MHZ CL 9-11-11-15 1T | Link

R 15 | 205 | minicoopers | Celeron G1630 @ 2959Mhz | 8GB DDR3- 2254MHZ CL 9-11-11-15 1T | Link

Cine 2003 | 1423 | minicoopers | Celeron G1630 @ 2959Mhz | 8GB DDR3- 2254MHZ CL 9-11-11-15 1T | Link


----------



## 0madmexx0 (30. August 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15

547 | 0madmexx0 | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3,6GHz | 8GB @ 1333, 9-9-9-24 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE***

*R11.5 

| 3.79 | StefanStg | i3 4330@ 3,5GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | Link


----------



## Softy (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



StefanStg schrieb:


> | 3.79 | StefanStg | i3 4330@ 3,5GHz | 8GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | Link



 :

| 3.84 | Softy | i3-4330 @ 3,5 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T  | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

G530

R11.5
| 1.98  | minicoopers | Celeron G530 | 8GB DDR3-2240MHz CL 8-10-10-14 1T  | Link

R15
| 171 | minicoopers | Celeron G530 | 8GB DDR3-2240MHz CL 8-10-10-14 1T  | Link

2003
| 1137 | minicoopers | Celeron G530 | 8GB DDR3-2240MHz CL 8-10-10-14 1T  | Link


----------



## StefanStg (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****

Mini so langsam kann ich für dich ein eigenes Ranking aufmachen


----------



## minicoopers (31. August 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Schon einmal erste Ergebnisse vom 4370 

R11.5
| 4.48  | minicoopers | i3 4370 @ 4045MHz | 8GB DDR3-2554MHz CL 9-12-11-15 1T  | Link

R15
| 416 | minicoopers | i3 4370 @ 4045MHz | 8GB DDR3-2554MHz CL 9-12-11-15 1T  | Link

2003
| 2252| minicoopers | i3 4370 @ 4045MHz | 8GB DDR3-2554MHz CL 9-12-11-15 1T  |Link


----------



## True Monkey (1. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

^^na dann wollen wir die mal nicht so alleine lassen 

R11.5
| 4.56 | True Monkey | i3 4370 @ 4105MHz | 4GB DDR3-2596MHz CL 7-12-7-28 1T | Link

R15
| 427 | True Monkey| i3 4370 @ 4105MHz | 4GB DDR3-2596MHz CL 7-12-7-28 1T | Link

2003
| 2288| True Monkey | i3 4370 @ 4105MHz | 4GB DDR3-2596MHz CL 7-12-7-29 1T | Link


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R11.5
| 13.82 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7 4930K @ 4536MHz | 16GB DDR3-2419MHz CL 9-11-11-25 2T | Link

R15
| 1232 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7 4930K @ 4536MHz | 16GB DDR3-2419MHz CL 9-11-11-25 2T | Link

R15 3000MHz 
| 822 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7 4930K @ 3008.97MHz | 16GB DDR3-2406MHz CL 9-11-11-23 1T | Link

2003
| 5005 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7 4930K @ 4536MHz | 16GB DDR3-2419MHz CL 9-11-11-25 2T | Link

2003 Single CPU
| 1167 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7 4930K @ 4536MHz | 16GB DDR3-2419MHz CL 9-11-11-25 2T | Link

Bis auf das R15 3000MHz Ergebnis, sind alle weitern Ergebnisse mit meinen 24/7 "Rockstable Prime 95" Einstellungen entstanden, also nicht "nur" Bench stabil !


----------



## StefanStg (5. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****

*MehlstaubtheCat *glückwunsch zum ersten Platz im R15 3000MHz


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Danke  Exakt die gleichen Punkte wie ein 4,4Ghz 4770K


----------



## StefanStg (5. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Bitte. Ja das stimmt die Kraft der 6 Herzen. Mein 3930k war auch irgentwie cool


----------



## fabianiosodon (7. September 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> R11.5 | 13.82 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7 4930K @ 4536MHz | 16GB DDR3-2419MHz CL 9-11-11-25 2T | Link  R15 | 1232 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7 4930K @ 4536MHz | 16GB DDR3-2419MHz CL 9-11-11-25 2T | Link  R15 3000MHz | 822 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7 4930K @ 3008.97MHz | 16GB DDR3-2406MHz CL 9-11-11-23 1T | Link  2003 | 5005 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7 4930K @ 4536MHz | 16GB DDR3-2419MHz CL 9-11-11-25 2T | Link  2003 Single CPU | 1167 | MehlstaubtheCat | i7 4930K @ 4536MHz | 16GB DDR3-2419MHz CL 9-11-11-25 2T | Link  Bis auf das R15 3000MHz Ergebnis, sind alle weitern Ergebnisse mit meinen 24/7 "Rockstable Prime 95" Einstellungen entstanden, also nicht "nur" Bench stabil !



822 punkte sind nicht schlecht beim 3ghz bench!! daumen hoch 👍


----------



## FTTH (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Neuer Rekord:
R15 3000MHz
| 884 | FTTH | i7 5820K @ 2999,30 MHz | 8GB DDR4-2133MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T |

Um nach dem Test 3 GHz zu erzeugen habe ich Prime 95 gestartet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Da geht noch mehr ! 

1.Mach mal den BCLK so hoch das du knapp unter 3010MHz CPU Takt kommst.
2.Timings und den Ramtakt noch hoch ! 
3.Ringbus auf 3000MHz.
4.Mehr als nur einmal Druchlaufen lassen (10mal) davon dann das beste Ergebnis nehmen 

So sind locker 900cb drin !


----------



## minicoopers (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Erste Versuche mit Dice 

 R 11.5

 | 12.33 | minicoopers | i7 4790k @ 5600 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 9-12-12-15 1t | Link


----------



## StefanStg (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****


----------



## der8auer (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

2226 | der8auer | i7-5960X @ 5756 MHz | 4 x 4 GB 3002 15-15-15-35 2T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (14. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Was neues 

R11.5
| 8.97 | True Monkey | i5 4690k @ 5189MHz | 4GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 8-11-8-28 1T | Link 

R15
| 800 | True Monkey| i5 4690k @ 5189MHz | 4GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 8-11-8-28 1T | Link

2003
| 4605| True Monkey | i5 4690k @ 5198MHz | 4GB DDR3-2200MHz CL 8-11-8-28 1T | Link


----------



## minicoopers (15. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Was RAM OC doch ausmacht.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoolBlueLight (16. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

update

| 6.33 | CoolBlueLight| AMD FX-6350 @ 4993.54 Mhz | 16GB DDR3-1816 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 |Link


----------



## FTTH (16. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Der Link funktioniert nicht.


----------



## StefanStg (16. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****



FTTH schrieb:


> Der Link funktioniert nicht.


 
Bei mir geht es


----------



## FTTH (16. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Mir wird 





> Ungültige Angabe: Anhang


 angezeigt.


----------



## StefanStg (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



FTTH schrieb:


> Mir wird  angezeigt.


 
Hm komisch bei mir geht der Link. Wie schaut es bei anderen aus geht es da?


----------



## MasterSax (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

geht nicht der link


----------



## StefanStg (17. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Ok dann muss er ihn nochmal hochladen


----------



## freizeitmanager (20. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R15 
1708 | Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4500 MHz | 8 x 4 GB DDR4 16-18-18-36  2T |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


R11.5
18.94| Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4500 MHz | 8 x 4 GB DDR4 16-18-18-36  2T |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (20. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****

@freizeitmanager Geiles Ergebnis


----------



## freizeitmanager (20. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Bin gerade am Feintunging 
Aufjedenfall geht noch was.


----------



## PitBull (21. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

3Ghz R15 
888 | PitBull| i7-5930 @ 3000 MHz | 4 x 4 GB DDR4 15-15-15-36 1T | Link


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Gebt mir einen 5820K mit 3000MHz Speicher und ich Zauber da ne 900 @ 3000MHz rein


----------



## PitBull (21. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Aktuell bekomme ich keine 3000Mhz Ram zum laufen, 2666 ist das max. Aber bin auch erst seit Gestern am testen.


----------



## StefanStg (22. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****


----------



## der8auer (22. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

25.34 | der8auer | i7-5960X @ 5847 MHz | 3 x 4 GB 2858 13-14-15-36 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Kleines Update 

8.43 | minicoopers | i5-4670k @ 4900 MHz | 2600MHz @ 8-12-8-28 1T | Link

761| minicoopers | i5-4670k @ 4900 MHz | 2600MHz @ 8-12-8-28 1T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (25. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE***
*
@der8auer Klasse Ergebnis aber die paar Punkte bekommst du doch noch oder?*
*


----------



## minicoopers (27. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Nächste CPU 

8.95 | minicoopers | i7 3770 @ 4366 MHz | 1130MHz @ 8-12-8-24 1T | Link

808 | minicoopers | i7 3770 @ 4366 MHz | 1130MHz @ 8-12-8-24 1T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (28. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****


----------



## CoolBlueLight (29. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

huhu stefan habe das screemshot nochmal hoch geladen !!


link von seite http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/293645-ranking-cinebench-11-5-cinebench-r15-u-cinebench-2003-a-77.html#post6794602


PS : seite 77


----------



## StefanStg (30. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Wurde eingefügt


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Dann trage ich auch mal meinen neuen ein, wenn auch nur mit 24/7-Settings. 

CB 11.5:
16.88 | Incredible Alk| i7 5960X @ 3899 MHz | 2133MHz @ 15-15-15-35 2T | Link

CB 15:
1536 | Incredible Alk| i7 5960X @ 3899 MHz | 2133MHz @ 15-15-15-35 2T | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. September 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

24/7 Settings, echt jetzt ?


----------



## .marius. (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

So vorerst max aber mal schaun was noch so geht

CB15

857 | .Marius. | 2600k @ 5,00GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> 24/7 Settings, echt jetzt ?


 
Sicher - konservative.
Cinebench würde wahrscheinlich auch mit 4,5-4,6 GHz und um die 1,4v durchlaufen aber ich hab so lange gebraucht um was wirklich stabiles hinzubekommen und die Plattform ist dermaßen störrisch/unberechenbar was OC angeht (siehe Blogs) dass ich an den Einstellungen so lange sie funktionieren jetzt die Finger weg lasse.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Update ......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


R 11.5 | 5.10 | True Monkey| Pentium 3258 @ 5998Mhz | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T | Link 

R 15 | 452 | True Monkey| Pentium 3258 @ 5998Mhz | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T | Link 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sicher - konservative.
> Cinebench würde wahrscheinlich auch mit 4,5-4,6 GHz und um die 1,4v durchlaufen aber ich hab so lange gebraucht um was wirklich stabiles hinzubekommen und die Plattform ist dermaßen störrisch/unberechenbar was OC angeht (siehe Blogs) dass ich an den Einstellungen so lange sie funktionieren jetzt die Finger weg lasse.



Der war gut  weiter machen.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Oktober 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Update ......
> 
> R 11.5 | 5.10 | True Monkey| Pentium 3258 @ 5998Mhz | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T | Link
> 
> R 15 | 452 | True Monkey| Pentium 3258 @ 5998Mhz | 4GB DDR3-2600 MHz CL 8-12-8-30 1T | Link



Ist ja gar nix, da bin ich ja schneller


----------



## StefanStg (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neues Board, neues Glück.
Die genutzten Settings sind nicht 100% stabil (aber locker ausreichend für den Cinebench), 4,1 GHz mit 1,2v laufen jetzt aber schon lange durch Prime, vielleicht hab ich Glück und dieses mal ein stabiles bzw. bugfreies Board erwischt - zumindest was OC angeht, denn andere Bugs sind leider auch hier vorhanden - ich komme bisher nicht ins BIOS wenn ich SATA-Laufwerke anschließe. Eary adopter habens echt nicht leicht. 

CB 11.5:
18.17 | Incredible Alk| i7 5960X @ 4206 MHz | 2133MHz @ 15-15-15-36 2T | Link
CB 15:
1646 | Incredible Alk| i7 5960X @ 4208 MHz | 2133MHz @ 15-15-15-36 2T | Linkhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=776804


----------



## StefanStg (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Man sieht deine Bilder nicht


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Komisch 
Hab sie mal neu reingemacht. Gehts jetzt?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

1202 MHz Cache Speed ? Auslesefehler ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> 1202 MHz Cache Speed ? Auslesefehler ?


 
Jap. CPU-Z zeigt ab und an nur 1200 an was aber Käse ist, es sind genau 3005 MHz, daran habe ich noch nichts verändert.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Ah ok, dann wird das im CPU-Z noch gefixed denke ich mal.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

CPU-Z hat Probleme wenn ich per Tool im Windows settings verändere (was ich aufgrund des im Blog beschriebenen BIOS-Bugs getan habe, ich wollte nicht ständig Laufwerke abklemmen). Wenn ich an RAM-Taktraten/Timings Dinge verändere zeigts hier und da auch Mist an. Ist aber bei so neuer Hardware eben normal. Die wirklich wichtigen Dinge wie Kerntakt/Spannung werden alle korrekt ausgelesen.


----------



## StefanStg (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****

Jetzt geht es

|9.75|StefanStg |i7-4790K @ 4500 MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 2T| Link


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

CB11:
11.78 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 3999,1 MHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | Link


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Ich mal wieder 

R11.5
| 11.26 | True Monkey | i7 2600k @ 5698MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T | Link 

R15
| 1005 | True Monkey| i7 2600k @ 5698MHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 9-11-10-27 1T | Link


----------



## dr.cupido (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R11.5
| 14,82 | Dr.Cupido| i7 5820k @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR4-2133MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T | Link

R15
| 1336 | Dr.Cupido| i7 5820k @ 4600MHz | 16GB DDR4[-2133MHz CL 15-15-15-36 2T| Link


----------



## StefanStg (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

**update**

11.99 | PCGHGS | i7-4930K @ 3999,1 MHz| 16GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****


----------



## PitBull (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



PitBull schrieb:


> 3Ghz R15
> 888 | PitBull| i7-5930 @ 3000 MHz | 4 x 4 GB DDR4 15-15-15-36 1T | Link



Update:
3Ghz R15 
903 | PitBull| i7-5930 @ 3008 MHz | 4 x 4 GB DDR4 15-15-15-36 1T | Link


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

*R15*

871 | Pseudoephedrin | i7-2600K @ 5100.85 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE***

*@*Pseudoephedrin* man kann dein Bild nicht anschauen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Ich hoffe es geht jetzt. 

*Nachtrag*

*R15*

889 | Pseudoephedrin | i7-2600K @ 5202.9 MHz | 16GB DDR3-1360,2MHz CL 8-8-8-21 1T | Link


----------



## BertB (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

geht


----------



## StefanStg (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE***

*@*Pseudoephedrin* jetzt geht es. Du quälst deinen 2600K ganz schön. Müsste meinen neuen 4790k auch mal treten er macht die 5GHz mit 1,32v


----------



## True Monkey (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

*Update *

R11.5
| 9.48 | True Monkey | i5 4690k @ 5522MHz | 8GB DDR3-2800MHz CL 11-13-13-35 1T | Link

R15
| 844 | True Monkey| i5 4690k @ 5489MHz | 4GB DDR3-2600MHz CL 7-12-7-30 1T | Link

2003
| 4865| True Monkey | i5 4690k @ 5498MHz | 8GB DDR3-2800MHz CL 11-13-13-35 1T | Link


----------



## Apfelkuchen (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Oha, lohnt sich das denn noch von 2600C7-12-7 auf 2800C11-13-13 zu gehen?  Die tRFC ist ja schon krass


----------



## minicoopers (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Der Cienebench profitiert eher vom Takt als von straffen Latenzen.
Zudem sind das glaube ich die default Settings des Rams


----------



## True Monkey (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Nööp 

 Seit euch sicher das das kein Zufall ist sondern ich beide Kids getestet habe und dann das abgeladen habe was mehr gebracht hat.
 Das 2600er kid hat nur 4Gb


----------



## freizeitmanager (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

kleines Update

R11.5
19,03| Freizeitmanager| i7-5960X @ 4500 MHz | 4 x 4 GB DDR4 14-14-14-38 2T |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****


----------



## PitBull (1. November 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R15 
1337 | PitBull| i7-5930 @ 4500 MHz | 4 x 4 GB 2750 DDR4 15-15-15-36 1T | Link


----------



## iGameKudan (1. November 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

CB11.5

10.88 | iGameKudan | Intel Xeon X5650 @ 4300.47MHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1333 + 1x 4GB DDR3-1600 @ 1290MHz, 8-8-8-16 und 1T | Link

CB15

985 | iGameKudan | Intel Xeon X5650 @ 4300.47MHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-1333 + 1x 4GB DDR3-1600 @ 1290MHz, 8-8-8-16 und 1T | Link

Link kommt umgehend


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. November 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Kudan bencht endlich seinen Westmere, nice  Da seh ich grade, dass ich mit meinem X5650 auch nur ein Ergebnis mit 24/7-Takt stehen habe, das geht natürlich nicht...

CB11.5

12.4 |Apfelkuchen | Intel Xeon X5650 @ 4836MHz | 3x 2GB DDR3 1760 CL 7-9-8-24 1T | Link
 
CB15

1115 | Apfelkuchen | Intel Xeon X5650 @ 4836MHz | 3x 2GB DDR3 1760 CL 7-9-8-24 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (1. November 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****


----------



## minicoopers (2. November 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Für Wasser ganz ok 

CB11.5

8.79 | minicoopers| Intel i5 2500k @ 5500MHz | 4GB DDR3 2133 8-10-7- 24 1T | Link
 
CB15

751 | minicoopers| Intel i5 2500k @ 5500MHz | 4GB DDR3 2133 8-10-7- 24 1T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (2. November 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****

Schau an den kleinen i5 hat er mitlehrweile auch


----------



## minicoopers (4. November 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

So ein erster kurzer Test:

CB11.5

14.65 | minicoopers| Intel i7 5820k @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR4 3200 16-16-16-36 2T | Link
 
CB15

1315 | minicoopers| Intel i7 5820k @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR4 3200 16-16-16-36 2T | link

Der Ram lief nur im XMP Profil... muss also noch komplet eingestellt werden


----------



## StefanStg (4. November 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****

Schöne Ergenisse Mini


----------



## StefanStg (7. November 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****
Mein erstes Benchergebnis aber da geht noch was werde mich am Wochenende nochmal dransetzen.

|3.87| StefanStg |Pentium G3258@ 4,746GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T| Link


----------



## Frontline25 (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

*R11.5
7.47 punkte | Frontline25 | Xeon e3 1231v3 @ stock | 2x8gb 1600mhz, 9 9 9 24 und T1 | http://i.epvpimg.com/GO7Oc.jpg
*Mal meine neue Cpu auf stock getestet :3

R15
687 cb *| Frontline25 | Xeon e3 1231v3 @ stock | 2x8gb 1600mhz, 9 9 9 24 und T1 | http://i.epvpimg.com/iMM6e.jpg
*huh ... einiges schlechter als der 4770 ...


----------



## minicoopers (14. November 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Mal ein kleines Update vom Wochenende 

CB11.5

16.26 | minicoopers| Intel i7 5820k @5000MHz | 16GB DDR4 3200 15-15-15-35 1T | Link
 
CB15

1504| minicoopers| Intel i7 5820k @ 5000MHz | 16GB DDR4 3200 15-15-15-35 1T | Linkhttp://img.hwbot.org/u45990/image_id_1280360.png


----------



## StefanStg (15. November 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****


----------



## minicoopers (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Mal wieder zwei neue CPUs 

CB11.5

  6.78 | minicoopers | Intel i5 4570 @3912MHz | 4GB DDR3 2600 8-12-7-28 1T | Link

CB15

616 | minicoopers | Intel i5 4570 @3912MHz | 4GB DDR3 2600 8-12-7-28 1T | Link

CB11.5

 1.56 | minicoopers | Intel Xeon L3014 @5104MHz | 2GB DDR3 1360 6-6-6-18 2T | Link

CB15

136 | minicoopers | Intel Xeon L3014 @4953MHz | 2GB DDR3 1320 6-6-6-18 2T |Link


----------



## True Monkey (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Dann zeig ich auch mal mein Xeon 

R15
 | 858 | True Monkey| Xeon 1231v3  @ 4126MHz | 4GB DDR3-2600MHz CL 7-12-7-30 1T |Link

Édit :  CPU-z erkennt die CPU als 1240er aber die Vali zeigt links das es ein 1231v3 ist ........CPU-Z Validator 4.0


----------



## StefanStg (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****

Euch eine schöne Weihnachten


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R11
| 8.69 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3820 @ 4500MHz | 4x 4GB DDR3-1333 CL8-8-8-16 1T | Link


R15
| 763 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3820 @ 4500MHz | 4x 4GB DDR3-1333 CL8-8-8-16 1T  | Link


----------



## StefanStg (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****


----------



## onlygaming (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Mein C2Q Q8200 hat 237cb geschafft   Link:http://abload.de/img/cinebenchprozimfuyr.png


----------



## StefanStg (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

So kommst du aber nicht ins Ranking. Wenn du dabei sein möchtest dann beachte den Startpost.


----------



## DARPA (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Dann will ich auch mal.

R15
| 722 | DARPA| FX 8350 @ 4516MHz | 8GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 10-9-9-24 1T | Link

(Mit 2,6 GHz NB kamen weniger Punkte raus, wie kann das?  )


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R15
| 813cb | Shizophrenic| i7 3770K @ 4500MHz | 16GB DDR3-1800MHz CL 10-10-10-24 1T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## DaMoffi (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Habe auch noch ein paar Cinebench R15-Ergebnisse gefunden ... die _kursiv_ geschriebenen sind leider ohne CPU-Z, also nur "zur Kenntnis" ... evtl. interessiert es ja trotzdem jemanden.
(Alle CPUs @Stock)

*MultiCore:*

761 | nmf | i7-4790 @ 3,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | Link
715 | nmf | Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 1T | Link
360 | nmf | i5-4160 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Link
306 | nmf | i5-4210M @ 2,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | Link
_282 | nmf | i3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz | Link_
_256 | nmf | i3-3210M @ 2,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz | Link_
_197 | nmf | Pentium G2020 @ 2,9 GHz | 4 GB DDR3 @ 1333 | Link_
157 | nmf | Core2Duo E8500 @ 3,16 GHz | 8 GB DDR2 @ 333 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | Link
_131 | nmf | i3-350M @ 2,26 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1066 | Link_

*SingleCore:*

157 | nmf | i7-4790 @ 3,6 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | Link
143 | nmf | Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-30 1T | Link
140 | nmf | i5-4160 @ 3,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | Link
121 | nmf | i5-4210M @ 2,6 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 1T | Link
_112 | nmf | i3-2120 @ 3,3 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1333 MHz | Link_
_105 | nmf | i3-3210M @ 2,5 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 MHz | Link_
_102 | nmf | Pentium G2020 @ 2,9 GHz | 4 GB DDR3 @ 1333 | Link_
75 | nmf | Core2Duo E8500 @ 3,16 GHz | 8 GB DDR2 @ 333 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 2T | Link
_64 | nmf | i3-350M @ 2,26 GHz | 8 GB DDR3 @ 1066 | Link_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## superscavenger (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R11.5

13.61 | Superscavenger | 2x Opteron 6272 @ 2,4 Ghz | 40GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz, CL 9-9-9-24 2T |Link


----------



## superscavenger (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R15

1283 | Superscavenger | 2x Opteron 6272 @ 2,4 Ghz | 40GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz, CL 9-9-9-24 2T  | Link


----------



## True Monkey (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

^^Sry ....da ich nicht blind bin erkenne ich am Screen das da zwei CPUs am werke sind (Das Prozessor 1 Feld unten ist nicht ausgegraut sondern weiß und das ist nur der Fall wenn eine weitere CPU vorhanden ist )

Das solltest du erwähnen 
Nice Score aber mit 32 Kerne gemacht 
Sieht man übrigens auch rechts beim orangen Feld  vom Cine .....32Threads 

Da ich nicht glaube das du das vergessen hast zu erwähnen frage ich mich warum du das machst ?
Willst du die AMDs stärker machen wie sie sind ?


----------



## superscavenger (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Nein das habe ich vergessen dazuzuschreiben...ein dual board mit nur einem prozessor benchen ist doch auch doof *G* und nein AMD Cpus mach ich nicht stärker als sie sind--zu 2t sind sie ja wirklich so schnell, Ich mag sie nur gern. Ich bin ausserdem CPU sammler und hab mindestens genausoviele intels wie amds... hast du schon mal geschaut zu welcher uhrzeit ich des gemacht habe? das war um 2.00 uhr in da früh gestern...da war i scho bissal müde *G*


----------



## True Monkey (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

^^Ok ...kann ja mal passieren 
Bei Benchmarks bin ich immer ein wenig misstrauisch
 Du ahnst gar nicht was ich schon für irrwitzige versuche gesehen habe seinen Score besser zu machen wie er ist.

Wenn du soviel CPUs besitzt hast du auch ein Bot  Profil ? 
Wenn nicht bist du gerne Willkommen und bei Fragen kannst du dich auch an mich wenden 


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-fuer-hwbot-rev-4-a.html


----------



## superscavenger (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Nein ein Bot profil habe ich nicht..trotzdem danke vorerst, wenn ich mal zeit finde demnächst schau ich mir des genauer an


----------



## StefanStg (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R15

552 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 4702MQ @2.2-3.2GHz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz, CL 11-11-11-28 1T | Link

Hatte zuerst den MultiCore-Test und dann den Rest gemacht, deshalb fehlt das gerenderte Bild.


----------



## hellr3aser (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench 11.5

15,37| hellr3aser |i7 5820K @ 4.8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 16-16-16- 2T


----------



## wolflux (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Moin
Cinebench11.5
14,53 | wolflux | i75820k | @4.5 GHz | 16Gb DDR4 @ 1334 MHz CL14-14-14-35 T1 |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cinebench R15
1328 | wolflux | i75820k | @4.5 GHz | 16Gb DDR4 @ 1334 MHz CL14-14-14-35 T1 | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke


----------



## StefanStg (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Habe hier zwei wunderschöne Cinebench11.5 Ergebnisse meiner beiden Rechner für das untere Ende der Rangliste 

3,11 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | i3-3220@3,3GHz | 2x4GB DDR3-1600MHzCL 11-11-11-28 1T 

1,59 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Celeron N2930@2,16GHz | 1x4GB DDR3-1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acidburn1811 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15
869| Acidburn1811| i74790k | @4.0 GHz | 8Gb DDR3 @ 2133MHz CL9-11-11-31 | 2T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cinebench11.5
9,36 | Acidburn1811| i74790k | @4.0 GHz | 8Gb DDR3 @ 2133MHz CL9-11-11-31| 2T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15
452cb|Dreiradsimulator|i5 4460@3,2GHz|8GB DDR3@1600 CL9-9-9-24-1T


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so ok?


----------



## StefanStg (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​ 


@ *Dreiradsimulator
*
Schau dir mal die Bilder an was die anderen Posten. Dein CPU-z muss mit im Ergebnis sein.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Soll ich das reinphotoshoppen oder wie? Eines auf einmal geht ja


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Nix Photoshop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du kannst CPU-Z einfach 2x starten und dann einen Screenshot mit beiden Reitern und dem Cinebench-Ergebnis machen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Zuerst dachte ich mir   aber es klappt doch . Inzwischen ist die Punktezahl gestiegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


472cb|Dreiradsimulator|i5 4460@3,2Ghz |8GB DDR3-1600(800 Mhz)  cl 9-9-9-24-1t


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Das sieht doch schon mal ganz gut aus  Du könntest noch versuchen, den RAM zu übertakten und/oder an der BCLK rumzuspielen, falls das im BIOS möglich ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



Softy schrieb:


> Das sieht doch schon mal ganz gut aus  Du könntest noch versuchen, den RAM zu übertakten und/oder an der BCLK rumzuspielen, falls das im BIOS möglich ist.



Ich weiss nicht ob das bei H97 möglich ist. Ich wollte es ja mal versuchen aber BCLK klappt nicht und RAM übertakten weiss nicht wie das geht.


----------



## StefanStg (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

*up-up-up-up-up-update*​


Na also geht doch. Danke Softy


----------



## minicoopers (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob das bei H97 möglich ist. Ich wollte es ja mal versuchen aber BCLK klappt nicht und RAM übertakten weiss nicht wie das geht.



Soweit ich weiß geht es bei H97 Boards von Asus und Asrock... aber ob es auch bei MSI geht 
Kannst du den BLCK gar nicht verändern oder bootet das System dann nur nicht mehr?


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> RAM übertakten weiss nicht wie das geht.



Ist ganz einfach, einfach in kleinen Schritten nach oben gehen, und wenn die Kiste nicht mehr hochfährt, entweder die Latenzen locken (z.B. 9-10-9-28 oder 10-10-10-30) oder die RAM Spannung erhöhen (bis 1,65V ist unbedenklich [wenn auch außerhalb der Intel-Spezifikation ])


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Ja das dachte ich mir schon, die BCLK option existiert nicht mal. Ob der RAM überhaupt mir H97 übertaktet werden kann glaube ich auch nicht. Hab nix gefunden im uefi


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Laut Handbuch hängt es von der CPU ab, ob der RAM übertaktet werden kann. Da stelle ich mir wieder mal die Frage, wieso man ein MSI-Board kauft  

*Ein quasi sinnloser Post, aber die 45K sind voll*


----------



## StefanStg (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



Softy schrieb:


> *Ein quasi sinnloser Post, aber die 45K sind voll*



Wie bei den meisten anderen 44k Post


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Eigentlich wollte ich ja ein AsRock aber das gab's dann nicht mehr bei HWV. Aber ob es beim 4460 gibt, RAM Takt verändern? Gibt nur bis 1600 MHz, Frage ist nur ist das dann Ddr3 3200 oder 1600


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Es gibt im Bot Ergebnisse mit über 2000MHz RAM-Takt mit dem i5 4460, das sollte also nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Es gibt im Bot Ergebnisse mit über 2000MHz RAM-Takt mit dem i5 4460, das sollte also nicht das Problem sein.


Dann vielleicht der H97 Chip. Hatte der Zx7?


----------



## StefanStg (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Wow geballte Frankenpower unterwegs @Dreiradsimulator du bist in besten Händen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Umso mehr Franken desto besser Stefan 

Liegt bestimmt nicht am Chip, eher am restriktiven BIOS-Design. Hab auf die schnelle nur Ergebnisse mit Z-Chipsatz gefunden, das dürfte aber eher daran liegen, dass keiner im Bot boards mit H-Chipsatz kauft   Wie gesagt dürfte es eher an Entscheidungen des Herstellers liegen, oder die Option ist versteckt, z.B. durch eine Tastenkombination.

Schau doch mal in dein Handbuch.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Mehr als DDR 3 1600(800 MHz) ist nicht einstellbar. Im Handbuch verwenden die wohl ein Uraltes Uefi mit aktivierter BCLK Veränderung


----------



## minicoopers (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

An der CPU liegt es auf keinen Fall... hatte zwar bisher nur den Vorgänger (4440) in den Händen aber mit dem geht unter Wasser auch schon mehr 
http://img.hwbot.org/u45990/image_id_1331712.png




Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Gibt nur bis 1600 MHz, Frage ist nur ist das dann Ddr3 3200 oder 1600



Die angegebenen 1600Mhz sind unter CPU-Z 800MHz.  Die 3200 wirst du mit dem I5 nicht so einfach schaffen, wenn das überhaupt geht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Hujujujuj sogar DDR 3 2400 fast allerdings Z97. Ich ärgere mich, das ich keinen i5k und ein schönes Z97 genommen habe anstatt der lärmenden HDD


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Hujujujuj sogar DDR 3 2400 fast allerdings Z97. Ich ärgere mich, das ich keinen i5k und ein schönes Z97 genommen habe anstatt der lärmenden HDD



Hujujuj ist nicht die RAM-Freqeunz, sondern die Latenzen bei dieser Frequenz. Aber mini ist auch Profi was Benchmarks angeht, so ein RAM-Kit kannst Du nicht einfach mal  so beim Händler kaufen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

2400CL8 schaffen fast alle Riegel mit PSC-chips, aber man muss schon ordentlich Ahnung haben um das auf einem i5 zu erreichen. 
 Mini hat die auf jeden Fall 

Richtig gute Chips fangen eher dann an, wenn sie 2600C8 mit guter tWCL und 1.8xV schaffen.


----------



## minicoopers (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Ja wenn einen mal die Lust gepackt hat zu benchen, ärgert man sich schnell, wenn man keine k CPU und ein Z Board gekauft hat 



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> 2400CL8 schaffen fast alle Riegel mit PSC-chips, aber man muss schon ordentlich Ahnung haben um das auf einem i5 zu erreichen.
> Mini hat die auf jeden Fall
> 
> Richtig gute Chips fangen eher dann an, wenn sie 2600C8 mit guter tWCL und 1.8xV schaffen.



2600 CL8 geht auch mit einem i5...


war allerdings ein 4570



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Oh stimmt ja Cl8  aber mit meinem RAM wohl eher schwer erreichbar. Deren Taktpotenzial ist Laut PCGH wohl eher furchtbar


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Ja wenn einen mal die Lust gepackt hat zu benchen, ärgert man sich schnell, wenn man keine k CPU und ein Z Board gekauft hat
> 2600 CL8 geht auch mit einem i5...
> 
> war allerdings ein 4570


Sehr nice  Bei den meisten niedrigeren i5 steigt leider vorher der IMC aus. 
Welche tWCL und Vdimm brauchen deine für 2600C8?
EDIT: Sehe grade tRCD 12 und tWCL 8, sind die Werte schon optimiert?

Die beeindruckendsten Chips, die ich bisher gesehen habe waren Dancops x-PSC auf seinen Gskill Pi. 
2800CL5 ist einfach krank, für solche Sticks würde ich mordend durchs Land ziehen


----------



## minicoopers (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Sehr nice  Bei den meisten niedrigeren i5 steigt leider vorher der IMC aus.
> Welche tWCL und Vdimm brauchen deine für 2600C8?
> EDIT: Sehe grade tRCD 12 und tWCL 8, sind die Werte schon optimiert?
> 
> ...



Brauche 1,89V.... Ne die Werte sind nicht optimiert 

Ja Dancops Rams  Hatte ihn schon fast soweit, das er sie mir verkauft, nur ist er dann abgesprungen, da ich sie zu schnell benötigt habe


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Da wird mir ja schwindelig bei soviel RAM OC. Da lockt mir ehrlich gesagt eher Kern und Cache


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Ich hab mir ausschließlich für das RAM-OC ein Z97-setup gekauft  Nächste Woche teste ich nochmal acht PSC-sticks, vielleicht ist ja was gutes dabei.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Könnte ich mir das leisten , hätte ich auch was zum Basteln und Tunen ausser die R9 280
Meine Herren, ich werde nun das BIOS auf Version 2.0 downgraden und dann am BCLK rumspielen und ihr bekommt dann die Ergebnisse, hoffentlich besser


----------



## minicoopers (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ausschließlich für das RAM-OC ein Z97-setup gekauft  Nächste Woche teste ich nochmal acht PSC-sticks, vielleicht ist ja was gutes dabei.



Für besseren Ram Takt bzw. Ram Timinig habe ich mir das U87 Impact geholt  Eigentlich hatte ich ja schon ein Z87... aber was tut man nicht alles um im XTU noch etwas mehr Punkte druch den Ram zu holen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Och nö in Uefi 2.0 geht das auch nicht mehr, dabei ist es die älteste Version und im Handbuch geht das doch


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Oh stimmt ja Cl8  aber mit meinem RAM wohl eher schwer erreichbar. Deren Taktpotenzial ist Laut PCGH wohl eher furchtbar



Im PC meiner Schwester hab ich das rausbekommen: DDR3-1600 CL8-9-8-22-120-1T @1,55 und 1,6Volt, auch mit angehobenen Spannungen des IMC. Da gehen meine eigenen (1600 C11) sogar noch besser


----------



## ChrisMSI (10. März 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

So ich mache mal mit und hoffe das ich mit meiner steinalten cpu iwo im mittelfeld lande  musste ganz schön an der voltschraube drehen um meinen betagten 920 mal wieder in diese ghz klasse zu puschen. aber das macht ja iwie am meisten spass, wobei ich  das alter erkenne, vor drei jahren habe nich nur 1,29 volt benötigt, jetzt sind es 1,39 volt.. P.s grade so Cinebench Stable bekommen das System 

7,23  / Chris MSI /  I7920 @4196.12 / Corsair Vengeance @839.9mhz 9,9,9,24,107 1T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (13. März 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****


----------



## iGameKudan (28. März 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

CB15

750 | iGameKudan | AMD FX8320 @4,8GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3-2400MHz CL11-11-11-33 | Link


----------



## minicoopers (28. März 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

G3258

R11.5

4.65| minicoopers | Intel Pentium G3258 @ 5,4GHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 2600Mhz, CL 6-11-6-24 1T | Link

R15

421| minicoopers | Intel Pentium G3258 @ 5,4GHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 2600Mhz, CL 6-11-6-24 1T |Link


----------



## Apfelkuchen (28. März 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Hrhr, mini hat neue PSC?


----------



## minicoopers (28. März 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Jein.. .habe das Kit schon etwas. Nur dieses mal unter Dice 
Habe aber noch eins was eigentlich besser sein müsste.. nur muss ich noch isolieren...
Die laufen so auch durch den XTU ->http://img.hwbot.org/u45990/image_id_1346981.png


----------



## minicoopers (28. März 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Und nun noch der i3 4370 

R11.5

4.61 | minicoopers | Intel Core i3 4370 @ 4141MHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 2616Mhz, CL 6-11-6-24 1T  | Link

R15

432 | minicoopers | Intel Core i3 4370 @ 4141MHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 2616Mhz, CL 6-11-6-24 1T |Link

Sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## StefanStg (30. März 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****


----------



## eintest (4. April 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

9.70 | eintest | intel i7-4790k @4.9GHz | 16GB 2133MHz Corsair Vengeance Silver | Link kommt noch


----------



## 0madmexx0 (17. April 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



0madmexx0 schrieb:


> Cinebench R15
> 
> 547 | 0madmexx0 | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3,6GHz | 8GB @ 1333, 9-9-9-24 1T | Link
> 
> ...



*UPDATE*

Cinebench 15
603| 0madmexx0 | Phenom II X6 1100T @ 4,0GHz | 8GB @ 1333, 9-9-9-24 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanStg (20. April 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****


----------



## €eld (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Ich auch will 

Cinebench 11.5

2.41| €eld | Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 @ 4334MHz | 6GB DDR2 @ 788MHz 5-5-5-15-44 2T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****



			
				€eld;7369707 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch will



Aber gerne doch


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench 15
635 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i5 2500K @4.7GHz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz, 10-12-12-31 1T | Link


noch ein alter Link
alter Link

Hab die anderen beiden Screenshots als Beweis mal mit reingemacht, war zu doof das Richtige zu screenen.


----------



## €eld (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench 11.5

3.51| €eld | Intel Xeon E5410 @2933 MHz | 6GB DDR2 @ 838MHz 5-5-5-15-44 2T | Link


----------



## KempA (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench 15
1251 | KempA | Intel Core i7 5820k@4.2GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3000@2666 15-15-15-35 2T


----------



## StefanStg (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****


----------



## Skurax (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench 15
731 | Skurax | AMD FX 8350 @4,6 Ghz | 8GB DDR3 @ 1866MHz 9-9-9-27-47 2T | Link


----------



## MrHide (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

*UPDATE

Cinebench R15

1351 | MrHide | Intel Core i7 5930K @ 4,5Ghz | 16GB DDR4 1500 @ , 16 16 16 16 36 2T | *Link


----------



## minicoopers (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

i7 4790

R11.5

9.56| minicoopers | Intel Core i7 4790 @ 4308 MHz| 4GB DDR3 @ 2586Mhz, CL 8-12-7-28 1T | Link

R15

894| minicoopers | Intel Core i7 4790 @ 4308 MHz| 4GB DDR3 @ 2586Mhz, CL 8-12-7-28 1T |Link


----------



## iGameKudan (7. August 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

777 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4400 MHz | 2x 4GB DDR3 @ 1600 Mhz CL9-9-9-24 1T | Link​


----------



## StefanStg (26. August 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****


----------



## PitBull (28. August 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

*Cinebench R15

1301 | Pitbull | Intel Core i7 5960x @ Stock | 16GB DDR4 1066 @ , 15 15 15 35 2T | *Link

*1756 | Pitbull | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 4,5Ghz | 16GB DDR4 1333 @ , 15 15 15 35 2T | *Link


----------



## DrakyxX (4. September 2015)

*AW:*

*Cinebench 2003*

Singlecore: 1185 | DrakyxX | Intel Core i7 4770k @ 4400 MHz| 8GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz, CL 11-11-11-29 1T | Link

Multicore: 3842 | DrakyxX | Intel Core i7 4770k @ 4400 MHz| 8GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz, CL 11-11-11-29 1T | Link

*Cinebench 11.5*

9.55 | DrakyxX | Intel Core i7 4770k @ 4400 MHz| 8GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz, CL 11-11-11-29 1T | Link

*Cinebench R15*

873 | DrakyxX | Intel Core i7 4770k @ 4400 MHz| 8GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz, CL 11-11-11-29 1T | Link


----------



## PitBull (4. September 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



PitBull schrieb:


> *Cinebench R15
> 
> 1301 | Pitbull | Intel Core i7 5960x @ Stock | 16GB DDR4 1066 @ , 15 15 15 35 2T | *Link
> 
> *1756 | Pitbull | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 4,5Ghz | 16GB DDR4 1333 @ , 15 15 15 35 2T | *Link



Ein kleines Update:
*1838 | Pitbull | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 4,6Ghz | 16GB DDR4 1600 @ , 16 16 16 36 2T | *[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/847978d1441387395-ranking-cinebench-11-5-cinebench-r15-u-cinebench-2003-a-cinbench-r15-4-6.jpg"]Link[/URL]


----------



## iGameKudan (10. September 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

583 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3630QM @2.4-3.4 GHz | 2x 4GB DDR3 @ 1600 Mhz CL9-9-9-24 1T | Link​


----------



## Bull56 (13. September 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

1889 | Bull56 | Intel Core i7-5960X @4,75 GHz | 4x 8GB DDR3 @ 2800 Mhz CL16-18-18-37 2T | Link


----------



## StefanStg (13. September 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****

|9.91|StefanStg |i7-4790K @ 4500 MHz | 16GB DDR3-2400MHz CL 10-12-12-31 2T | Link


----------



## DanielX (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench 11.5

15.75| DanielX| 2x IntelXeon E5-2620 @ 2,4Ghz | 32GB DDR4 1866Mhz CL13-13-13-31 1T | Link

Cinebench 15

1470| DanielX| 2x IntelXeon E5-2620 @ 2,4Ghz | 32GB DDR4 1866Mhz CL13-13-13-31 1T | Link


----------



## biohaufen (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15
Multi Core:
715 | biohaufen | Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4.7 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 2133Mhz CL 10-11-11-31 1T | Link

Single Core:
185| biohaufen | Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4.7 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz CL-10-11-11-31 1T | Link


Cinebench 2003:
Multi-Core:
4142| biohaufen | Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4.7 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz CL-10-12-12-31 2T | Link

Single-Core:
1277| biohaufen | Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4.7 GHz | 16GB DDR3 @ 2133MHz CL-10-12-12-31 2T | Link


----------



## Glen (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

*CineBench R15.0
1234 | Glen | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2620v2@ 2.10GHz | 64GB DDR3 Ram @ 1600MHz, CL 11-11-11-28 | Link

CineBench 11.5
**14.08 | Glen | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2620v2@ 2.10GHz | 64GB DDR3 Ram @ 1600MHz, CL 11-11-11-28 | Link*


----------



## Bull56 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

*CineBench R15.0
2201 | Bull56 | Intel Core i7-5960x@ 5.555GHz | 32GB DDR4 Ram @ 2777MHz, CL 16-18-18-46| Link

CineBench 11.5
**24.08 | Bull56 | ** Intel Core i7-5960x@ 5.555GHz | 32GB DDR4 Ram @ 2777MHz, CL 16-18-18-46|** Link*


----------



## sepei (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Wird hier noch aktualisiert oder kann ich keinen Führungswechsel machen ?


----------



## StefanStg (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

****UPDATE****


----------



## P0ng (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

1325 | P0ng | Core i7 5820k @ 4500 MHz | 16GB DDR4 2800


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

24/7 Settings

| 1371 | Softy | Core i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R15

739 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i5 6500 @4.32GHz | 8GB DDR4-2700MHz CL15-15-15-35 1T | Link

Keine Ahnung, wieso ich einen Mehrkern-Multiplikator von 4.27 bekomme...


----------



## StefanStg (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Hey @all,

ich wollte bekannt geben das ich den Thread nicht mehr weiter führen werde. 
Wenn ihn einer übernehmen will kann er es sehr gerne machen, wenn nicht dann soll er vergammeln. 

Stefan


----------



## iGameKudan (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Schade... 

Würde mich zur Weiterführung melden.


----------



## StefanStg (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Schade...
> 
> Würde mich zur Weiterführung melden.



Wunderbar an wen muss ich mich wenden das er überschrieben wird?


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Ich denke mal, PCGH_Stephan ist dafür der Ansprechpartner.


----------



## StefanStg (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, PCGH_Stephan ist dafür der Ansprechpartner.


Ok dann schreibe ich ihn mal an


----------



## nonamez78 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Das wäre echt schade, wenn der Thread verfällt. Besonders, weil ich ihn gerade gefunden habe .

1315 | nonamez78 | Intel i7 5930k @ 4.5 GHz | 32GB DDR4 2400 MHz CL12-13-13 | link


----------



## Softy (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15:
1921 | Softy | Intel i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 15-15-15-35 | Link

Cinebench 11.5:
20,74 | Softy | Intel i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 15-15-15-35 | Link

Cinebench 2003:
6381 | Softy | Intel i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 15-15-15-35 | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. März 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

iGameKudan hat die Pflege des Threads übernommen. Ich habe die Inhalte der drei Startbeiträge rüberkopiert und sie in den Beiträgen von StefanStg der Übersicht zuliebe in Spoiler gepackt. Danke an StefanStg für die bisherige Pflege, Danke an iGameKudan für die Übernahme der Benchmark-Listen!


----------



## iGameKudan (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



P0ng schrieb:


> 1325 | P0ng | Core i7 5820k @ 4500 MHz | 16GB DDR4 2800



Die Timings zum RAM und der Link zum Screenshot fehlen. 
Wäre nett, wenn du den Screen auf einen Hoster hochlädst und die Angaben noch nachträgst. 



Softy schrieb:


> 24/7 Settings
> 
> | 1371 | Softy | Core i7-5820K @ 4,5 GHz | 16 GB DDR4-3200MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | Link
> 
> ...





iGameKudan schrieb:


> R15
> 
> 739 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i5 6500 @4.32GHz | 8GB DDR4-2700MHz CL15-15-15-35 1T | Link
> 
> Keine Ahnung, wieso ich einen Mehrkern-Multiplikator von 4.27 bekomme...





nonamez78 schrieb:


> Das wäre echt schade, wenn der Thread verfällt. Besonders, weil ich ihn gerade gefunden habe .
> 
> 1315 | nonamez78 | Intel i7 5930k @ 4.5 GHz | 32GB DDR4 2400 MHz CL12-13-13 | link



Auf dem Screenshot fehlt ein Fenster mit geöffnetem Memory-Reiter. 



Softy schrieb:


> Cinebench R15:
> 1921 | Softy | Intel i7-5960X @ 4,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 15-15-15-35 | Link
> 
> Cinebench 11.5:
> ...



UpdateUpdateUpdateUpdateUpdate

Achja, danke für das Vertrauen. 
â€‹


----------



## FTTH (31. März 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Nach langer, langer Zeit wieder: Erster! 

R15 3000MHz
| 911| FTTH | i7 5820K @ 2999,30 MHz | 8GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 18-18-18-44 2T |


----------



## iGameKudan (31. März 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Das nächste Mal bitte gleich auch noch den Link zum Bild machen. Ich habe das mal für dich übernommen... 

Achja... Endlich mal wer, der nen Cinebench macht.


----------



## hanrot (3. April 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15:
1060 | hanrot | Intel i7-6700k @ 4,9 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-15-15-35 | Link


----------



## iGameKudan (3. April 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Haarscharf den i7 970 @4.6GHz verfehlt... 
Aber 1060 Punkte... Echt nett für nen 4-Kerner. 

*Update*


----------



## hanrot (3. April 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

 ja das ist mir dann auch aufgefallen. Eine derartige Schmach kann ich natürlich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen


----------



## shadynet (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Langeweile treibt mich zum Cinebenchen...

2516 | shadynet | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2650v3 @ 2,30GHz | 32GB DDR4-2133 @ 1066/2133MHz, 15-15-15-36 3T | Link


----------



## iGameKudan (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Es wäre nett, wenn du wie im Startpost beschrieben noch den Link erstellen würdest und den Takt der CPUs während des Cinebenchs angibst.


----------



## shadynet (18. April 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



shadynet schrieb:


> Langeweile treibt mich zum Cinebenchen...
> 
> 2516 | shadynet | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2650v3 @ 2,30GHz | 32GB DDR4-2133 @ 1066/2133MHz, 15-15-15-36 3T | Link



Besser so?


----------



## iGameKudan (18. April 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Jup. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 1. Platz...


----------



## shadynet (21. April 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Jup.
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 1. Platz...



Yeah, hab ich jetzt was gewonnen?


----------



## thoast3 (22. April 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


470 Punkte | thoast3 | AMD FX-6300 @ 4,1 GHz @ all Cores | 8 GB G.Skill Ares @ 803.5 MHz, CL 11-11-11-28, 2N | Link


----------



## iGameKudan (25. April 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Sorry, hatte die Tage den Thread etwas aus den Augen verloren. 

Nicht schlecht, Gleichstand mit dem i5 4460... 

@shadynet: Vielleicht führe ich ja irgendwann für den 1. Platz mal ne Tüte Gummibärchen oder so ein.


----------



## Skilluminati (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

841 Punkte | Skilluminati |Intel Xeon E3-1241 v3 @4093MHz |16 GB Corsair Vengeance Pro @ 979.6 MHz, CL 9-10-9-27, 2T |Link

Nur mit einem Kern: 

163 Punkte | Skilluminati |Intel Xeon E3-1241 v3 @4093MHz |16 GB Corsair Vengeance Pro @ 979.6 MHz, CL 9-10-9-27, 2T |Link


----------



## iGameKudan (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Update


----------



## pagani-s (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

r15
sry das hier 2 bilder sind. ich hatte erst das mit 431punkte und wollte nach nem neustart nochmal testen, wobein wein leicht besseres ergebnis entstand und ich weiß nicht wie man die verlinkten bilder wieder rausnimmt.

436 Punkte | pagani-s |Intel Core i3 6100 v3 @4217MHz |16 GB Corsair Vengeance  @ 2432 MHz, CL 16-18-18-36  |Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Wurde schon eingetragen.


----------



## iGameKudan (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

814 | iGameKudan |Intel Core i7 3820 @4,75 GHz |16 GB DDR3-2000MHz CL10-10-10-30|Link

SC

142 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3820 @4,5-4,75 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-2000MHz CL10-10-10-30 | Link

Beim Singlecore-Ergebnis hat die CPU leider nicht durchgehend von 4.5 auf 4.75 GHz  gebootest...


----------



## Knogle (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*

1445 | Knogle | Intel Xeon E5-2628L v4 (ES) @ 2426,25MHz |3x 8GB DDR4 @ 2250MHz , CL-31 und 3T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...h-r15-u-cinebench-2003-a-cinebenchr15xeon.png

96 | Knogle | Intel Xeon E5-2628L v4 (ES) @ 2426,25MHz |3x 8GB DDR4 @ 2250MHz , CL-31 und 3T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...h-r15-u-cinebench-2003-a-cinebenchr15xeon.png

Hat mich 87 Euro gekostet die CPU


----------



## Watertouch (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

1895 | Watertouch | Intel Xeon E5 2680v4 [ES] @2.472GHz | 4x8GB DDR4-2400 CL-15 | [url]https://abload.de/img/screenshot_3brkv2.png

[/URL]119 | Watertouch | Intel Xeon E5 2680v4 [ES] @2.472GHz | 4x8GB DDR4-2400 CL-15 | https://abload.de/img/screenshot_3brkv2.png


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Es wäre nett, wenn ihr mal den Link wie im Startpost beschrieben repariert.
Dazu ist es nötig, dass ihr den Link im Quellcode-Editor und nicht im BBCode-Editor erstellt.

Sind aber sehr schöne Ergebnisse. :thumbsup:
Besonders der 2680.


----------



## Knogle (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Ohje wo finde ich DEN?^^


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Siehe Anhang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knogle (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Bei mir ist irgendwie kein Editor^^
Habe hier unten nur Beitragssymbole, sonst wird mir nur ein leeres Feld anzeigt


----------



## DARPA (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Geh in dein Benutzerkonto und ändern den Beitrags Editor


----------



## Knogle (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5*



Knogle schrieb:


> 1445 | Knogle | Intel Xeon E5-2628L v4 (ES) @ 2426,25MHz |3x 8GB DDR4 @ 2250MHz , CL-31 und 3T | Link
> 
> 96 | Knogle | Intel Xeon E5-2628L v4 (ES) @ 2426,25MHz |3x 8GB DDR4 @ 2250MHz , CL-31 und 3T | Link
> Hat mich 87 Euro gekostet die CPU


So jetzt gefixxt


----------



## iGameKudan (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Hab dich dann endlich mal eingetragen. 

Nebenbei habe ich mal die Singlecore-Tabelle des CB11.5 in den Startpost verschoben (halt zu den CB11.5-Ergebnissen), sodass sich nun in Post 1 die CB11.5-Ergebnisse, in Post 2 die CB15 und in Post 3 noch die Cinebench 2003-Ergebnisse befinden.

Ebenfalls habe ich mal solche Sachen wie "cb" oder "Punkte" aus den Punkteangaben entfernt. Sollte nun etwas übersichtlicher sein.


----------



## panos7 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

899 | panos7 | Intel Xeon W3690 @4122MHz | 6x2GB DDR3-1866 CL-9-9-9-24-2T |  LINK 

Cinebench R15 Cpu Benchmark


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Hab dein Ergebnis vor einigen Tagen eingetragen.


----------



## S754 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench 2003

Multicore
1027 | S754 | AMD Athlon 5150 @ 2336 MHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 1168 MHz, CL 8-8-8-20 1T | Link

Singlecore
321 | S754 | AMD Athlon 5150 @ 2336 MHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 1168 MHz, CL 8-8-8-20 1T | Link

Hatte mal wieder ein wenig Lust auf OC und Benchmarks^^
HWBot Eintrag: S754`s CPU Frequency score: 2336.15 mhz with a Athlon 5150


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Huch, ich hätte nie damit gerechnet, dass wer noch Benchmarks für den Cinebench 2003 macht. Danke. 

Wird... wurde eben eingetragen.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. August 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15

Singlethread:
| 141 | IGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3930K @4.2 GHz | 4x 4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL8-8-8-24 1T | Link

Multithread:
| 1073 | IGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3930K @4.2 GHz | 4x 4GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL8-8-8-24 1T | Link


----------



## tsd560ti (6. September 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Sooo, dann wollen wir doch mal im Oldierennen überholen 


CB:R15

Singlethread:
| 149| Tsd560ti | Intel Xeon E5 1650v1@4.5 GHz | 4x 4GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL11-12-12-32 1T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...1-5-cinebench-r15-u-cinebench-2003-a-cb15.png


Multithread:
| 1129 | Tsd560ti| Intel Xeon E5 1650v1@4.5 GHz | 4x 4GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL11-12-12-32 1T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...1-5-cinebench-r15-u-cinebench-2003-a-cb15.png


----------



## iGameKudan (7. September 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Dafür, dass du 300MHz draufgelegt hast, ist der Unterschied von 56 Punkten aber verdammt winzig... 

Ich habe meinen aber bis auf Weiteres wieder auf 4,0GHz heruntergetaktet... 1,176V Last-Spannung, 0,688V Idle-Spannung bei einem Offset von -0,09V ohne LLC ist halt doch schon eine ganze Ecke sanfter wie 1,256V, 0,780V Idle-Spannung bei einem Offset von -0,03V und LLC=25%. Der Unterschied ist ähnlich groß wie zwischen 4,2-4,5GHz. 

Achja, wurde natürlich eingetragen.


----------



## pagani-s (7. September 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

r15
1234 Punkte | pagani-s |Intel Core i7 6800k v3 @4000MHz |16 GB Corsair Vengeance @ 3200 MHz, CL 16-18-18-36 |Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11,5
13,47 Punkte | pagani-s |Intel Core i7 6800k v3 @4000MHz |16 GB Corsair Vengeance @ 3200 MHz, CL 16-18-18-36 |Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. September 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Update


----------



## Tassadar (10. September 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Wir haben noch ziemlich wenig 6700er am Start.


CB R15:
1030 | Tassadar | i7-6700K @ 4,70 GHz | 16GB DDR4 @ 2133MHz, CL13-13-13-36 2T | Link


----------



## Superior1337 (17. September 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

ein bench im 24/7 setup 

1938 | Superior1337 | i7-5960X@4,783Ghz | 16GB DDR4-3256 CL 15-16-16-25-1T|Link


----------



## tsd560ti (18. September 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte defekt? - XFX Radeon HD7970 GHz Edition*

Geiles Ergebnis, aber fehlt da nicht noch was? 

1938 | Superior1337 | i7-5960X@4,783Ghz | 16GB DDR4-3256 CL 15-16-16-25-1T 

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (18. September 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Verzeiht mir, dass ich solange keine Updates gemacht habe, allerdings habe ich gerade viel von der Berufsschule aus zu tun. 

Tassadars Ergebnis habe ich eingetragen, von Superior würde ich mir noch den Link zum Bild wünschen. Übrigens, ein sehr schönes Ergebnis.


----------



## Superior1337 (22. September 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

xP danke  hatte das glück einen sehr sehr guten chip zu kaufen danke @der8auer


----------



## True Monkey (30. September 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R11.5:

 | 14.59| True Monkey| i7 6700K @ 6000 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3444 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



r15

| 1308 True Monkey| i7 6700K @ 6000 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3444 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T |Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glen (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

*CineBench R15.0
**1427 | Glen | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2620v3@ 2.40GHz | 64GB DDR4 Ram @ 2133MHz, CL 13-13-13-31 |** Link

CineBench 11.5
**15.38 | Glen | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2620v3@ 2.40GHz | 64GB DDR4 Ram @ 2133MHz, CL 13-13-13-31 | Link*


----------



## alindahouse (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15:
1035 | alindahouse | Intel Xeon E5-2670@ 2,6GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28-2T | Link


----------



## True Monkey (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Hmm .....ich glaube das ist der schnellste i5 hier 

R11.5:

 | 12.00| True Monkey| i5 6600K @ 6200 MHz | 8GB DDR4-3444 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Link


r15

 | 1025 True Monkey| i5 6600K @ 6200 MHz | 8GB DDR4-3444 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T| Link


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

 Nicht übel. 

Habe mal alle Ergebnisse eingetragen, sorry für die lange Wartezeit. 
Der 3D-Mark wird im laufe des Abends aktualisiert...


----------



## True Monkey (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Habe ich erwähnt das mein i3 auch nicht der schlechteste ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



R11.5:

 | 7.31| True Monkey| i3 6320 @ 6000 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3444 MHz CL 13-16-16-28 1T | Link


r15

 | 664 | True Monkey| i3 6320 @ 6000 MHz | 16GB DDR4-3444 MHz CL 13-16-16-28 1T| Link


----------



## jackrem (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Habe ich erwähnt das mein i3 auch nicht der schlechteste ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deine 2 Kerne sind ja fast so gut wie eines der CPUs bei mir. Läuft die dauerhaft stabil auf 6ghz?


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



jackrem schrieb:


> Deine 2 Kerne sind ja fast so gut wie eines der CPUs bei mir. Läuft die dauerhaft stabil auf 6ghz?



Ja, und zwar im Idle  Mit dem boxed Kühler


----------



## _P5ych0_ (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte defekt? - XFX Radeon HD7970 GHz Edition*

Die über CPU schlecht hin ;P

Cheers...


----------



## True Monkey (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Grafikkarte defekt? - XFX Radeon HD7970 GHz Edition*

Mal eine kleine 

R11.5:

| 23.72| True Monkey| i7 5960x @ 5490 MHz | 8GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 13-16-16-28 1T| Link


----------



## iGameKudan (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Update. 

Das i3-Ergebnis finde ich aber heftig... Schade, dass die Leistung nicht alltagstauglich ist. 
Das Ergebnis vom 5960X ist natürlich auch extrem gut... So weit bist du vom 1. Platz ja nicht mehr entfernt, allerdings dürften da die restlichen Punkte enorm schwer werden.


----------



## pagani-s (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

update
11,5
14,22 Punkte | pagani-s |Intel Core i7 6800k v3 @4200MHz |16 GB Corsair Vengeance @ 3000 MHz, CL 16-18-18-36 |Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JanJake (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

So... ich habe mich mal dazu entschlossen die Liste der R15 3GHz CPUs zu erklimmen!

R15 all core @ 3GHz 

918 Punke | JanJake | Intel i7 5820K @ 3007MHz | 4x 4GiB DDR4 3208 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 |


----------



## Superior1337 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

1938 | Superior1337 | i7-5960X@4,783Ghz | 16GB DDR4-3256 CL 15-16-16-25-1T|Link


----------



## ivory001 (5. November 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _P5ych0_ (6. November 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Der Dicke 

2409 | P5ych0 | i7 6950X@4507 Mhz | 16 GB HyperX Predator @3200 c 13 14 15 28 266 1t |Link


----------



## flotus1 (19. November 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

3114 | flotus1 | 2x Xeon E5-2650v4 @ 2561MHz | 8x16GB DDR4-2400 reg ECC Samsung @ 1229MHz, 17-17-17-39 1T | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (28. November 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Sorry, dass ich solange kein Update gemacht habe, habe wegen der Schule und dem beginnenden Praktikum das hier etwas aus den Augen verloren. 

@ivory: Bitte die Formatierung beachten - ein Bild reicht nicht.


----------



## marcoh242 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Damit auch mal ein 6900K im Ranking vertreten ist:

 1512| .DeluXer| 1x i7-6900K@ 3600MHz | 4x16GB DDR4-2400 Kingston | 17-17-17-39 2T | Link


----------



## Glen (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

*CineBench R15.0
**1862 | Glen | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2620v4@ 2.10GHz | 96GB DDR4 Ram @ 2133MHz, CL 15-15-15-36 |** Link

CineBench 11.5
**19.80 | Glen | **2x Intel Xeon E5-2620v4@ 2.10GHz | 96GB DDR4 Ram @ 2133MHz, CL 15-15-15-36 **| Link

Ich komme dem Platz 1 langsam näher. *​


----------



## eisenhardt (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R15

| 1113| Eisenhardt| xeon w3690 @ 5000 MHz | 24GB DDR3-2400 MHz CL 10-12-12-31 1T|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=931519Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

update sry der erste durchgang war ohne cpu-z. die bilder kann ich nicht löschen aber die richtigen verlinken.
coole Punktzahl übrigens oder? 
r15
1337 Punkte | pagani-s |Intel Core i7 6800k v3 @4300MHz |32 GB Corsair Vengeance @ 3200 MHz, CL 16-18-18-36 | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





11,5
14,64 Punkte | pagani-s |Intel Core i7 6800k v3 @4300MHz |32 GB Corsair Vengeance @ 3200 MHz, CL 16-18-18-36 |Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JJup82 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Sorry will ja nicht meckern aber das Ergebnis vom  minicoopers mit 253 cb beim R15 Single Core kommt mir doch etwas zu hoch vor. Kann mich da jemand aufklären?


Cinebench R15 Single Core

205|JJup82|Intel i3 6100 @ 4900 Mhz|8GB DDR4 @ 2828 Mhz, CL 15-17-17-35|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JJup82 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15 Multi Core

515|JJup82|Intel i3 6100 @ 4900 Mhz|8GB DDR4 @ 2828 Mhz, CL 15-17-17-35|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

So, auch hier habe ich mal wieder aktualisiert. 

Nur so als Hinweis: Ich bitte zeitweise vorhandene Tabellenfehler zu entschuldigen, allerdings entsorge ich aktuell tonnenweise überflüssigen BBCode, bei dem ich mich selber frage, wie der entstanden ist.
Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei kann es natürlich mal vorkommen, dass ich ein Trennzeichen mitlösche... 

Einerseits kann ich so einfacher manuelle Korrekturen vornehmen, andererseits kann ich so auch einfacher überhaupt was machen, denn mein PC hat im manuellen Modus sowieso schon genug mit der Tabelle zu tun:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadynet (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



flotus1 schrieb:


> 3114 | flotus1 | 2x Xeon E5-2650v4 @ 2561MHz | 8x16GB DDR4-2400 reg ECC Samsung @ 1229MHz, 17-17-17-39 1T | Link
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da geht er, mein schöner erster Platz  Glückwunsch!


----------



## AMD-FXler (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Hier mal ein R11.5 Test von mir. 

13,87| AMD-FXler| i7 6800k@4200MHZ| 4x8GB DDR4-2800 HyperX Fury, CL 16-18-18-37-2T


Hab Cinebench 2003 auch noch gefunden.

MultiCore     4691| AMD-FXler| i7 6800k@4200MHZ| 4x8GB DDR4-2800 HyperX Fury, CL 15-17-17-36-2T
SingleCore   1209| AMD-FXler| i7 6800k@4200MHZ| 4x8GB DDR4-2800 HyperX Fury, CL 15-17-17-36-2T


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Psst....

R11.5:

| 16.06| True Monkey| i7 7700k @ 6600 MHz | 8GB DDR4-3466 MHz CL 16-16-18-30 2T|Link


r15 

| 1414 | True Monkey| i7 7700K @ 6500 MHz | 8GB DDR4-3466 MHz CL 16-16-18-30 2T| Link


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

| 620 | CrimsoN 2.0| i5 2500K @ 4700 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9 9 9 24 1T


----------



## lord_mogul (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Hab mir gedacht ich benche meinen Kleinen auch mal durch:

Cinebench R11.5
4.94 | lord_mogul | Xeon X5460 @ 4104 MHz | 8 GB DDR2 @ 912 MHz, CL6-6-6-21 und 2T | Link

Cinebench R15
447 | lord_mogul | Xeon X5460 @ 4104 MHz | 8 GB DDR2 @ 912 MHz, CL6-6-6-21 und 2T | Link


----------



## AlexanderLu (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15
965 | AlexanderLu | Xeon X5650 @ 4333 MHz | 12 GB DDR3 @ 1574 MHz, CL9/21 und 2T |


----------



## True Monkey (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Hihi ......ich glaube ich versäg mal ein paar 4 kerner mit nur 2 kernen 

R11.5:

| 7.53| True Monkey| i3 7350k @ 6300 MHz | 8GB DDR4-3466 MHz CL 16-16-18-30 2T|Link


r15 

| 692 | True Monkey| i3 7350kK @ 6300 MHz | 8GB DDR4-3466 MHz CL 16-16-18-30 2T| Link


----------



## AlexanderLu (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Hihi ......ich glaube ich versäg mal ein paar 4 kerner mit nur 2 kernen
> 
> R11.5:
> 
> ...



Wäre auch schlimm, wenn du mit einer 200,- CPU (und letzte Generation) nicht schneller bist.
Schau mal mein Xeon 5650, 40,- Bei Ebay


----------



## True Monkey (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



> Wäre auch schlimm, wenn du mit einer 200,- CPU



Vollkommen wurscht was die kostet .......ein i3 mit dem Takt gibt es nicht zu kaufen


----------



## W3SSI (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15

1134 |W3SSI | i7 7700k @5,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR4 @ 3200 MHz, CL16-16-16-36  2T Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15

391 | iGameKudan | Intel Pentium G4560 @3.5GHz | 16GB DDR4-RAM @3200MHz CL15-17-17-35 1T | Link

Ich aktualisiere morgen mal wieder. Bin gerade mit der Berufsschule etwas sehr beschäftigt. 
Als kleine Entschuldigung mache ich mir auch den Aufwand und füge die auch eigentlich ungültigen Ergebnisse ein... Sonst würden ein paar viele Ergebnisse verloren gehen.

Bitte den Link unbedingt so im Standard-Editor-Modus ohne das Sternchen einfügen:

```
[*URL="<Link einfügen>"]Link[/URL]
```


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Wie versprochen das Update.


----------



## edge1984 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

11,5 
1,77 | edge1984 | Intel Pentium B980 @ 2400Mhz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11,5 
1,75 | edge1984 | AMD Athlon 2 X2 260 @ 3200Mhz| 4GB DDR2-400MHz CL 4-4-12-17 2T | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




R15 
145 | edge1984 | Intel Pentium B980 @ 2400Mhz| 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




R15 
143 | edge1984 | AMD Athlon 2 X2 260 @ 3200Mhz| 4GB DDR2-400MHz CL 5-5-15-44 2T | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scoch (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15

1055 | Scoch | i7 7700k @4,9GHz | 16 GB DDR4 @ 3000 MHz, CL 15-17-17-35 2T | Link


----------



## Postguru (8. März 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Auch mal einwenig gebencht...

AMD Ryzen R7 1700X @3,78GHz +G.Skill Ripjaws V 2x 16GB DDR4 3000 CL14  (alles noch nicht optimal siehe CPU-Z   ,Bios muss echt noch reifen)

Cinebench R15 
 1626 | Postguru | Ryzen R7 1700X @3774MHz | 32 GB DDR4 @1333 (2666)  ,CL 16-16-16-39 +1T | Link

Cinebench R11.5
18.03 | Postguru | Ryzen R7 1700X @3774MHz | 32 GB DDR4 @1333 (2666) ,CL 16-16-16-39 +1T | Link


----------



## shootme55 (8. März 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Ich benche hier auf einem 8 1/2 Jahre alten Board und einer 7 Jahre alten CPU. Kaby Lake kann mich mal 

Intel Xeon X5670 @ 4,40GHz +Corsair XMS3 6x 2GB DDR3 1600 CL9

Cinebench R15 
1000 | shootme55 | Xeon X5670 @4400MHz | 12 GB DDR3 @800 (1600) ,CL 9-9-9-24 +2T | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=942587
[/HTML]
Cinebench R11.5
11.20 | shootme55 | Xeon X5670 @4400MHz | 12 GB DDR3 @800 (1600) ,CL 9-9-9-24 +2T | [/COLOR]http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=942588




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (11. März 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15
1637 | Darkknightrippper | Ryzen 7 1700 @3792MHz | 2x8GiB DDR4-2133 , CL 14-14-14-32 +1T | Link


----------



## Coregamer97 (19. März 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15
1174 | Coregamer97 | Xeon E5-1660 @ 4500Mhz  | 16GB DDR3 @ 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31 1T | Link Link


----------



## panos7 (21. März 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Update

Cinebench R15 

957 | panos7 | Xeon W3690@ 4521Mhz | 12GB DDR3 @ 1866Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T | Link  Link


----------



## shootme55 (22. März 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R11.5 

1,34 | shootme55 | Opteron185@3000Mhz | 1GB DDR @ 400Mhz 3-3-3-8 2T |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biohaufen (24. März 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*


Bitte als neues System einfügen, da es sich hier um eine komplett andere Basis handelt und der i5 beispielsweise im ST bei CB2003 besser war. 

*Single-Thread:
*
Cinebench R15 
 165 | biohaufen | Ryzen R7 1700 @4.0GHz | 2x 8GB DDR4 @2858  ,CL 16-16-16-35 | Link

Cinebench R11.5
1.86 | biohaufen | Ryzen R7 1700 @4.0GHz | 2x 8GB DDR4 @2858  ,CL 16-16-16-35 | Link

Cinebench 2003
 793 | biohaufen | Ryzen R7 1700 @4.0GHz | 2x 8GB DDR4 @2858  ,CL 16-16-16-35 | Link

*Multithread:*

Cinebench R15 
 1836 | biohaufen | Ryzen R7 1700 @4.0GHz | 2x 8GB DDR4 @2858  ,CL 16-16-16-35 | Link

Cinebench R11.5
20.48 | biohaufen | Ryzen R7 1700 @4.0GHz | 2x 8GB DDR4 @2858  ,CL 16-16-16-35 | Link

Cinebench 2003 
 4451 | biohaufen | Ryzen R7 1700 @4.0GHz | 2x 8GB DDR4 @2858  ,CL 16-16-16-35 | Link


----------



## Glen (28. März 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Du hast meinen Post vom 23.12.2016, 09:10 übersehen. 

Grüße


----------



## iGameKudan (28. März 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Nö, hab ich nicht. Nur das Ergebnis vom CB11.5 

Update.


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

*Multithread:*

Cinebench R15 
 2021CB | Shizophrenic | 2x Xeon E5-2670 Stock| 8x 4GB DDR3 @1860  ,CL 12-12-12-32 | Link


----------



## Crush4r (3. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15 

1674 | Crush4r | Ryzen R7 1700 @3892,1MHz | 16 GB DDR4 @1200 (2400) ,CL 14-16-16-31 +1T | Link


Cinebench R11.5

18,76 | Crush4r | Ryzen R7 1700 @3892,1MHz | 16 GB DDR4 @1200 (2400) ,CL 14-16-16-31 +1T | Link


----------



## Amon (7. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R11.5

16,70 | Amon | Ryzen R7 1700X @3592,7MHz | 16 GB DDR4 @1200 (2400) ,CL 15-15-15-39 +1T | Link


Cinebench R15

1505 | Amon | Ryzen R7 1700X @3592,7MHz | 16 GB DDR4 @1200 (2400) ,CL 15-15-15-39 +1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## synergon (19. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15

1934 | sYn |i7 6900k  @4600MHz | 16 GB DDR4 @1600 (3200) ,CL 16-16-16-36 +1T


----------



## JackTheHero (23. April 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15
Singlecore

198 | JackTheHero | i7 7700K @ Stock (4200/4500) | DDR4-3000@ 3000, CL15-17-17-35 CR1 | Link 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gnarl (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Da man wenig zu einem Ryzen 5 1600 findet, habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht.

Cinebench R15

Singlecore
152 | Gnarl | AMD Ryzen 5 1600 @ 3,70 GHz | DDR4-3200 @3000Mhz, CL16-18-18-36 + 1T | Link

Multicore
1242 | Gnarl | AMD Ryzen 5 1600 @ 3,70 GHz | DDR4-3200 @3000Mhz, CL16-18-18-36 + 1T | Link


----------



## JackTheHero (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Intel Core i7 7700K @3.7 GHz | Uncore @4.3 GHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackTheHero (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

4.9 Ghz (5 Ghz fahren noch in Windows aber freezt dann) Temps während des Benchmarks mit Luftkühler über 90°. War auch nur für den Bench, sonst Stock.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R11.5:

| 22.63| True Monkey|  Ryzen R7 1700X @4450 MHz | 8GB DDR4-2660 MHz CL 12-14-14-28 1T|Link


----------



## JackTheHero (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Wie bitte? Ryzen 1700x auf 4.45 GHz???

R11.5 4.9 GHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



True Monkey schrieb:


> R11.5:
> 
> | 22.63| True Monkey|  Ryzen R7 1700X @4450 MHz | 8GB DDR4-2660 MHz CL 12-14-14-28 1T|Link



Dein Link geht nicht.
Eingefroren?


----------



## True Monkey (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



> Dein Link geht nicht.



Hmmm ...........bei mir schon 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## synergon (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

wird eh nicht upgedatet oder?


----------



## blautemple (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Hmmm ...........bei mir schon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wie viele hast du getestet, bis du den Chip gefunden hast?


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Den Thread werde ich doch weiterbetreuen. 
Update gibts später.


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

746 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i5-6400 @4.48GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666 CL15-17-17-35 1T | Link

a) Die Uhr scheint nicht gestellt und b) Ja, die Spannung dürfte ein Auslesefehler sein.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R15  

| 2337| True Monkey| Ryzen R7 1700X @5191MHz | 8GB DDR4-2770 MHz CL 14-14-14-28 1T|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## edge1984 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

11,5 
1,09 | edge1984 | Intel Atom x5-Z8300 @ 1440Mhz| 2GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## synergon (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

1934 | sYn |i7 6900k @4600MHz | 16 GB DDR4 @1600 (3200) ,CL 16-16-16-36 +1T |  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ench-r15-u-cinebench-2003-a-cinebench-neu.png


----------



## Rangod (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R15

1005 | Rangod | Intel Core i7 6700K @4.6GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 CL15-17-17-35 2T | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Alle korrekt formatierten Ergebnisse wurden nachgetragen. 

Wurde ja auch mal Zeit...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## edge1984 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

11,5 
1,09 | edge1984 | Intel Atom x5-Z8300 @ 1440Mhz| 2GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28 2T | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

238 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i5-4200U @1.6-2.6GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600MHz CL12-15-15-34 1T | Link

Friss meinen Staub, Atom. 
2.32 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i5-4200U @1.6-2.6GHz | 4GB DDR3-1600MHz CL12-15-15-34 1T | Link


----------



## AMD-FXler (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Na, wenn die Liste ja doch wieder aktualisiert wird, bin ich natürlich dabei=D

*Meine Ergebnisse für R15*

Multi:
1756 | AMD-FXler | Ryzen 7 1800x @4,0 Ghz | 32GB DDR4-2933 CL16-17-17-35 1T |Link

Single:
163 | AMD-FXler | Ryzen 7 1800x @4,0 Ghz | 32GB DDR4-2933 CL16-17-17-35 1T | Link

*Meine Ergebnisse für R11.5*

Multi:
19,23 | AMD-FXler | I Ryzen7 1800x @ 4.0Ghz | 32GB DDR4-2933 CL 16-17-17-35-1T | Link

Single:
1.83 | AMD-FXler | I Ryzen7 1800x @ 4.0Ghz | 32GB DDR4-2933 CL 16-17-17-35-1T | Link


----------



## alindahouse (4. August 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15:
CPU 1066 | CPU (Single Core) 126 | alindahouse | Intel Xeon E5-2690@ 2,9GHz | 32GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 11-11-11-28-2T | Link


----------



## kampfschaaaf (4. September 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Ergebnis unter 4GHz für CB15

3365| kampfschaaaf |AMD Threadripper X1950 | G.SKILL 3200Cl14 @ 2933Cl14-14-14-34-69 1t | Link


nicht übel, so ohne Optimierungen - 10% mehr sind sicher nochmal drin!

Ergebnis CB11.5

29.92 | kampfschaaaf |AMD Threadripper X1950 | G.SKILL 3200Cl14 @ 2933Cl14-14-14-34-69 1t | Link


----------



## gaussmath (10. September 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

 CB R15:

3519 | gaussmath | AMD Threadripper X1950  | G.SKILL TridentZ 3200Cl15@3200 CL15-15-15-35-48 1T 

Systemspezifikationen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...011-ranking-cpu-z-benchmark-screenshot_14.png




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bariphone (11. September 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

CB R 15

987 | Bariphone | Intel Core I7 6700K | Crucial Ballistix Sports 2400 Cl 16 @ 2800Mhz Cl19-19-19-45-2T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CB R 11.5

10,86 | Bariphone | Intel Core I7 6700k | Crucial Ballistix Sports Cl 16 @ 2800Mhz  CL 19-19-19-45-2T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myZen (13. September 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R11.5:
13,65 | myZen | AMD Ryzen R5 1600X @ 3600MHz | 2 x 8GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 | Link

Cinebench R15:
1231cb | myZen | AMD Ryzen R5 1600X @ 3600MHz | 2 x 8GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 16-16-16-39 | Link


Bem.:
Stabilere Werte , die mir besser gefielen, ergaben sich in den ersten paar Tagen unter AMD Ryzen noch unter AMD Crimson v17.8.1 WHQL.  Das waren in Cinebench R15 1229-1230cb Marks stabil, bei [Single-Core] 159-160cb Marks, und in Cinebench 11.5 exakt 13.60 Punkte.  

CPU-Z Bench gibt sich wankelmütiger > CPU-Z Validator: 3431-3432... einmal z.B. > Single Thread [ 392.5 ],  Multi Thread [ 3434.0 ],  Multi Thread Ratio [ 8.75 ].


----------



## drizzler (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench 15

1178| drizzler | Xeon X5675 @ 5GHZ | Avexir Blitz 1.1  6x4 GB DDR3 2000mhz CL-9-10-9-25  | link


----------



## Chrisch (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15:
1385cb | Chrisch |Intel Core i5-8600K @ 5500MHz | 2 x 8GB DDR4-3866MHz CL 16-16-16-30 | Link


----------



## blu-skye (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15

2417 | blu-skye | i7-6950X | 32GB DDR4-3200 Dominator Platinum Special Ed. @3400 | CL 14-15 -15-32-1T | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MDJ (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

*Cinebench 15

*1436 | MDJ | i7-8700 @Stock | 16GB (2x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Corsair Vengeance LPX  CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

#Update


----------



## BeNoX (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15:
3570 | BeNoX | AMD Threadripper 1950X @ 4.1 Ghz | G.Skill 3600Cl17 @  3200 Cl 14-14-14-28-50 2T | Link

Der Cinebench R11.5 funkioniert bei mir leider nicht richtig. Die Werte sind nicht so wie sie sein sollten und die CPU Auslastung bricht zum Ende hin in den einstelligen Bereich ein. Falls jemamd das Problem kennt und ne Lösung hat immer her damit. Bis dahin kann ich leider nur das Ergebniss vom R15 liefern.


----------



## MIIIK09 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Hier mein Cinebench R15 Ergebnis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3359 | MIIIK09 | 1950X @ 4.1GHz | Corsair Dominator Platinum @ 2966MHz, 14-16-16-34 1T | Link


Ich hoffe das passt so


----------



## Gerry1984 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte defekt? - XFX Radeon HD7970 GHz Edition*

Cinebench R15: 830 | Gerry1984 | i5 7600k @ 5.0GHz | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @ 3100MHz CL15 | Link

Cinebench R15 Single Core: 218 | Gerry1984 | i5 7600k @ 5.0GHz | Corsair Vengeance 16GB @ 3100MHz CL15 | Link

Muss hier bei beim i5 7600k @ 5.0GHz mit 1.42V schon den Spannungshammer drauftun damit der Cinebench R15 zuverlässig durchläuft 

BTW: Bei dem Single Core Wert ist offenbar nicht ganz klar wie getestet werden soll und entsprechend sind die Ergebnisse verfälscht. Die einen haben alle Kerne bis auf einen deaktiviert und lassen so den normalen Test laufen, Problem dabei ist dass dann mit HT/SMT neben dem Physischen Core noch der virtuelle Core mitarbeitet und somit eigentlich zwei Threads arbeiten. Richtiger wäre es imho den bei Cinebench R15 integrierten Single Core Benchmark zu nehmen, da wird dann wirklich auch nur ein Thread genutzt. So wie die Tabelle jetzt ist ist sie imho relativ nutzlos.


----------



## gaussmath (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Da muss ich ja mal schauen, ob ich die 3600 Punkte mit meinem TR noch knacken kann.


----------



## BeNoX (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Wenn Watercool endlich den TR4 Block raus bringt und mein Threadripper seine custom Wakü kriegt werde ich mal schauen wie hoch ich noch komme. Man sieht ja bei mir im Screenshot, dass ich bei der VCore noch ordentlich Luft nach oben habe. Die 3600 sollten also auf jeden Fall zu machen sein. Aber bis dahin hat der kleine erstmal Ruhe. Lasse ihn 24/7 eh bei "nur" 4Ghz laufen, alles darüber braucht einfach eine zu große Spannungserhöhung und lohnt sich mmn. außer zum Benchen einfach nicht.


----------



## Bariphone (12. November 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

So dann mal das neue Arbeitstier.

Cinebench R15  Multicore   1243 | Bariphone | AMD RYZEN 5 1600X @ stock | 32GiB Crucial Ballistix Sports 2667Mhz  CL 16-18-18-36-1T Dualranked |   


Cinebench R15 Singlecore   164   | Bariphone | AMD RYZEN 5 1600X @ stock | 32GiB Crucial Ballistix sports 2667 Mhz  CL 16-18-18-36-1T Dualranked |   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdahl (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Ich wurde entthront...Cinebench läuft zwar ziemlich bescheiden mit 2x Epyc, aber für den ersten Platz reichts vorerst wieder und es läuft normalerweise sowieso Linux.

4048 | amdahl | 2x AMD Epyc 7301 @ 2700MHz | 16x16GB Samsung 2Rx4 DDR4-2133 reg ECC @ 1066MHz, 16-15-15-36 1T | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoff9zu0 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

1418cb  i7 8700k @stock mit 16gb crucial 2666mhz.

Ist das nicht etwas wenig? &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## RAVENXS1981 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte defekt? - XFX Radeon HD7970 GHz Edition*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I5-8600k @ Stock, 16GB DDR4 2400 @ 2500mhz, 1050Ti OC 4GB, SSD +2TB

Lg


----------



## bastian123f (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Hab eine Frage:
Wollte gerade auch mitmachen. Meine CPU wollte ich auf 3,6GHz übertakten. Das klappt soweit und die taktrate wird in CPUZ angezeigt und auch im Task Manager. 
Wenn ich nun den Benchmark sarte, dann taktet sich mein FX auf den Standardtakt runter. Also 3,1GHz.
Runtertakten, weil die CPU zu heiß wird, schließe ich aus, da sie unter Prime 95 nicht über 45° kommt und das Problem sofort beim Starten von Cinebench auftritt.


----------



## bastian123f (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Hier mal mein Laptop HP 470G2:

Cinebench R15:
Alle Kerne:
*226 | bastian123f | i5-4210U @ 2,394GHz | 8GB @ DDR3-1600MHz, CL 11-11-11-28-1T | Link *
1 Kern:
*99 | bastian123f | i5-4210U @ 2,394GHz | 8GB @ DDR3-1600MHz, CL 11-11-11-28-1T | Link *

Cinebench R11,5:
Alle Kerne:
*2.49 | bastian123f | i5-4210U @ 2,394GHz | 8GB @ DDR3-1600MHz, CL 11-11-11-28-1T | Link *

1 Kern:
*1.09 | bastian123f | i5-4210U @ 2,394GHz | 8GB @ DDR3-1600MHz, CL 11-11-11-28-1T | Link *


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Ich habe mal nach einer sehr... sehr langen Zeit wieder ein Update gemacht. 
Die Ergebnisse die fehlen, waren falsch formatiert. Bitte berichtigen.


----------



## Gerry1984 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Vielen Dank für das Update und die Arbeit die dir mit der Liste machst 

Ich bitte noch meine Anmerkung zu berücksichtigen:



Gerry1984 schrieb:


> [...]
> BTW: Bei dem Single Core Wert ist offenbar nicht ganz klar wie getestet werden soll und entsprechend sind die Ergebnisse verfälscht. Die einen haben alle Kerne bis auf einen deaktiviert und lassen so den normalen Test laufen, Problem dabei ist dass dann mit HT/SMT neben dem Physischen Core noch der virtuelle Core mitarbeitet und somit eigentlich zwei Threads arbeiten. Richtiger wäre es imho den bei Cinebench R15 integrierten Single Core Benchmark zu nehmen, da wird dann wirklich auch nur ein Thread genutzt. So wie die Tabelle jetzt ist ist sie imho relativ nutzlos.



Wie gesagt sollte hier bitte mal präzisiert werden denn einige haben wohl aus einem Missverständniss heraus den Benchmark mit einem physischen Kern und zusätzlichem SMT/HT logischen Thread laufen lassen und die meisten anderen haben, imho sinnvollererweise, einfach den bei CB schon integrierten Singlecore-Benchmark durchlaufen lassen wo dann auch wirklich nur ein Thread am ackern ist.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R15 Singlecore:
167 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 5820K @4.1GHz | 32GB DDR4-2667MHz CL15-15-15-35 1T | Link

R15 Multicore:
1263 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 5820K @4.1GHz | 32GB DDR4-2667MHz CL15-15-15-35 1T | Link

Was die Singlecore-Thematik angeht: Damit ist die Punktzahl gemeint, welche im Cinebench R15-Singlecore-Benchmark erreicht wurde (File -> Advanced Benchmark -> CPU (Single Core)).


----------



## Gerry1984 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Was die Singlecore-Thematik angeht: Damit ist die Punktzahl gemeint, welche im Cinebench R15-Singlecore-Benchmark erreicht wurde (File -> Advanced Benchmark -> CPU (Single Core)).



Ok dann überprüfe bitte doch mal den aktuellen Platz 1 und 2 beim R15 Singlecore-Benchmark 

Da sollte nämlich auch schon, ohne auf den Link zur Verifizierung zu klicken, offensichtlich sein, dass ein Haswell @ 4,9GHz wohl kaum 253 Punkte erreichen kann wenn aktuelle Kaby Lakes bei vergleichbaren bzw. höheren Taktraten mit weitem Abstand dahinter liegen? Ohne jetzt den beiden etwas unterstellen zu wollen, ich gehe davon aus dass es ein Missverständnis war. Wie man sieht, wenn man die Screenshots betrachtet, lief der normale R15 Benchmark zwar mit einem Kern aber zwei Threads durch und nicht so wie du jetzt klargestellt hast, der Advanced Benchmark -> Singlecore wo dann tatsächlich auch nur ein Thread arbeitet.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15
CPU 1507 | die_lustige_Fehlerquelle | i8700k@5GHz (delid/8auer-Edition | 16GB @ DDR4-3333


----------



## iGameKudan (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Ok dann überprüfe bitte doch mal den aktuellen Platz 1 und 2 beim R15 Singlecore-Benchmark
> 
> Da sollte nämlich auch schon, ohne auf den Link zur Verifizierung zu klicken, offensichtlich sein, dass ein Haswell @ 4,9GHz wohl kaum 253 Punkte erreichen kann wenn aktuelle Kaby Lakes bei vergleichbaren bzw. höheren Taktraten mit weitem Abstand dahinter liegen? Ohne jetzt den beiden etwas unterstellen zu wollen, ich gehe davon aus dass es ein Missverständnis war. Wie man sieht, wenn man die Screenshots betrachtet, lief der normale R15 Benchmark zwar mit einem Kern aber zwei Threads durch und nicht so wie du jetzt klargestellt hast, der Advanced Benchmark -> Singlecore wo dann tatsächlich auch nur ein Thread arbeitet.


Das waren noch Ergebnisse, wo ich mal behaupte, dass ich nicht dafür verantwortlich war. 
Zwar blöd für die Nutzer, aber da die sonstigen Ergebnisse recht eindeutig alle den Singlecore-Benchmark gezeigt haben, habe ich die mal entfernt...


----------



## Icuk73 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Hallo,

heut hab ich mich mal getraut eine Youtube-Anleitung (Ryzenmaster) mit meinem neuen PC zu probieren (bin da total unerfahren).

Vor Overclocking:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Overclocking:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Icuk73 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Ups. Doppelt


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

.. doppelt hält besser


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R15 Singlecore: 170 | SchumiGSG9 | Intel Core i7 7820X@3,6Ghz | 32 GB DDR4-3200Mhz CL16-18-18-36 2T | Link

R15 Multicore: 1750 | SchumiGSG9 | Intel Core i7 7820X@3,6Ghz | 32 GB DDR4-3200Mhz CL16-18-18-36 2T | Link


----------



## Amon (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Einmal für die 3GHz Liste

1306 | Amon | Ryzen R7 1700X @2992,9MHz | 16 GB DDR4 @1200 (2400) ,CL 15-15-15-39 +1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush4r (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Hier mal ein Update von meinen Ergebnissen in CBr15

R15 Singlecore:

158 | Crush4r | AMD Ryzen R7 1700 @ 3890,7MHz | 16GB DDR4 @1729,2MHz (DDR4-3466 ) CL14-14-14-34 +1T | Link


R15 Multicore:

1748 | Crush4r | AMD Ryzen R7 1700 @ 3890,7MHz | 16GB DDR4 @1729,2MHz (DDR4-3466 ) CL14-14-14-34 +1T |Link


Und Hier ein Update von CBr11.5

R11.5 Singlecore:

1.76 | Crush4r | AMD Ryzen R7 1700 @ 3890,7MHz | 16GB DDR4 @1729,2MHz (DDR4-3466 ) CL14-14-14-34 +1T | Link


R15 Multicore:

19.16 | Crush4r | AMD Ryzen R7 1700 @ 3890,7MHz | 16GB DDR4 @1729,2MHz (DDR4-3466 ) CL14-14-14-34 +1T |Link


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R15 jetzt bei 1646, gar nicht so schlecht bei Multicore.

Hab das Gefühl dass da noch einiges mehr ginge.. aber ich muss ja nicht komplett ausflippen 



Hat jetzt überhaupt nix mit Benchmarks zu tun, aber eines ist mir gerade bei Mr. Robot schauen eingefallen.. 
Jetzt wo quasi in ein paar Stunden der Jahreswechsel vor der Tür steht, könnte man, wenn man eine Wohnung in einem 
höheren Stockwerk mit einem großen schönen Balkon-Glasfenster oder Türe hat, oder eine ähnliche Glaswand, die 
letzte Szene von Fight-Club nachspielen oder simulieren.

Wie das geht (ist mir gerade bei dieser einen Mister-Robot-Folge aufgefallen): Bevor das Feuerwerk losgeht, in den
CD-Player bzw die Hifi-Anlage "Pixies - Where is my Mind" einlegen, auf repeat this song gehen und dann auf Pause.
Dann seine Freundin oder Frau (oder die Hausmeisterin, wenn man keine Frau, Freundin etc hat) in den Arm nehmen 
(bei der Hausmeisterin nur wenn sie jünger, hübsch ist und am besten Single), dann warten bis das Feuerwerk losgeht,
mit der Hifi-Fernbedienung auf Play drücken..

Nachtrag zum Nachtrag: ..ich komm auf seltsame Ideen, ich frag mich wo mein Verstand geblieben ist..


----------



## kelevra (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

R15 Singlecore:
218 | kelevra | Intel i7-8700K @ 5002,45 MHz | 32GB DDR4 @1933,9MHz (DDR4-3866 ) CL18-19-19-39 +2T | Link

R15 Multicore:
1639 | kelevra | Intel i7-8700K @ 5002,45 MHz | 32GB DDR4 @1933,9MHz (DDR4-3866 ) CL18-19-19-39 +2T | Link


----------



## biohaufen (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Update Single-Thread:

Cinebench R15 
 173 | biohaufen | Ryzen R7 1700 @4.125GHz | 2x 8GB DDR4 @3000 CL 14-15-15-17 1T | Link

Update Multithread:

Cinebench R15
 1887 | biohaufen | Ryzen R7 1700 @4.125GHz | 2x 8GB DDR4 @3000 CL 14-15-15-17 1T | Link


----------



## drizzler (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench 15

1178| drizzler | Xeon X5675 @ 5GHZ | Avexir Blitz 1.1  6x4 GB DDR3 2000mhz CL-9-10-9-25-1T | link


----------



## Eddyloveland (1. März 2018)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Update 

Singelthread:
196|Eddyloveland | 7900x @ 4,4 Ghz | 32 GB DDR 4 2666 15-17-17-35-2T

Multithread:
  2419 |Eddyloveland | 7900x @ 4,4 Ghz | 32 GB DDR 4 2666 15-17-17-35-2T

Singelthread:
212|Eddyloveland | 7900x @ 4,8 Ghz | 32 GB DDR 4 3000 15-17-17-35-2T

Multithread:
2550 |Eddyloveland | 7900x @ 4,4 Ghz | 32 GB DDR 4 3000 15-17-17-35-2T


----------



## MDJ (1. März 2018)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

*Cinebench 15

*561 | MDJ | Ryzen 3 2200G | 16GB (2x 8GB) DDR4-3000 (@2933)) Corsair Vengeance LPX  CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) | Link






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## pagani-s (4. März 2018)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench 15
Punktzahl | User Name | CPU @ Frequenz | Ram @ Frequenz, Latenzen und Command Rate | Link
1666 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 1800X@ 3800MHz | 8GB (2x 4GB) DDR4-2400 Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grauCL16-16-16-39 | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



R11.5 Singlecore:
1,73 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 1800X@ 3800MHz | 8GB (2x 4GB) DDR4-2400 Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grauCL16-16-16-39 | Link
R11.5 Multicore:
18,45 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 1800X@ 3800MHz | 8GB (2x 4GB) DDR4-2400 Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grauCL16-16-16-39 | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


update 
Cinebench 15 Multicore:
1740 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 1800X @ 4000MHz| 8GB (2x 4GB) DDR4-2400 Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grauCL16-16-16-39 | Link
Cinebench 15 Singlecore:
163 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 1800X@ 4000MHz | 8GB (2x 4GB) DDR4-2400 Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grauCL16-16-16-39 | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



R11.5 Singlecore:
182 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 1800X@ 4000MHz | 8GB (2x 4GB) DDR4-2400 Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grauCL16-16-16-39 | Link
R11.5 Multicore:
19,31 | pagani-s | Ryzen 7 1800X@ 4000MHz | 8GB (2x 4GB) DDR4-2400 Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grauCL16-16-16-39 |Link


----------



## bastian123f (15. April 2018)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Dann habe ich hier mal PC1:

Cinebench R15:
Alle Kerne:
*642 | bastian123f | FX8350 @ 4,2GHz | 16GB @ DDR3-1866MHz, CL 11-11-11-28 | Link *
1 Kern:
*98 | bastian123f | FX8350 @ 4,2GHz | 16GB @ DDR3-1866MHz, CL 11-11-11-28 | Link *

Cinebench R11,5:
Alle Kerne:
*7.03 | bastian123f | FX8350 @ 4,2GHz | 16GB @ DDR3-1866MHz, CL 11-11-11-28 | Link *

1 Kern:
*1.10 | bastian123f | FX8350 @ 4,2GHz | 16GB @ DDR3-1866MHz, CL 11-11-11-28 | Link *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. September 2018)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> | 620 | CrimsoN 2.0| i5 2500K @ 4700 MHz | 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 9 9 9 24 1T



693 | CrimsoN 2.0 | i5 2500k @ 5.200MHz | 16GB DDr 1333er CL 9 9 9 24 1T

Der war echt auf Standard



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## joylancer (4. September 2018)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R11,5:
Alle Kerne:
*14.33 | joylancer | I7-6850 @ 4,2GHz | 32GB @ DDR4-2133MHz, CL 14-14-14-35 | Link *
1 Kern:
*1.97 | joylancer | I7-6850 @ 4,2GHz | 32GB @ DDR4-2133MHz, CL 14-14-14-35 | Link 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## joylancer (4. September 2018)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15:
Alle Kerne:
*1315 | joylancer | I7-6850 @ 4,2GHz | 32GB @ DDR4-2133MHz, CL 14-14-14-35 | Link *
1 Kern:
*172 | joylancer | I7-6850 @ 4,2GHz | 32GB @ DDR4-2133MHz, CL 14-14-14-35 | Link 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## pagani-s (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15 Multicore:
1633 | pagani-s |  i7 8086k @ 5000MHz| 32GB DDR4-3200 Corsair Vengeance LPX Black CL16-18-18-36 | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15 Multicore:

2012 | Darkearth27 | Ryzen 2700X @ 4,35 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 Corsair Vengeance RGB White CL14-15-14-30 1T | Link

Cinebench R15 Singlecore:

181 | Darkearth27 | Ryzen 2700X @ 4,35 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3466 Corsair Vengeance RGB White CL14-15-14-30 1T | Link


----------



## MasterSax (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15 Multicore:

Update neuer Ram.

939 | MasterSax | Core i7 4770K@4,7Ghz | 32GB DDR3-1600  Corsair  | CL 10-10-10-27 2T | Link


----------



## loltheripper (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15 Multicore:


4111 | loltheripper | AMD Epyc 7551 ES @ 2,9 GHz | 4x8GB DDR4 2666 Kingston premiere 1R | CL 21-19-19-43 1T | Link


----------



## ujmoskito (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

Cinebench R15 Multicore:

2128 | ujmoskito | i9900k @ 5GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 Corsair Vengeance RGB White CL16-18-18-36 2T | 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

*Cinebench R15 Multicore:*
2344 | IICARUS | I9 9900K @ 5,3 GHz | 32GB G.Skill DIMM 32GB DDR4-3200 CL15-16-16-35 2T | Link


*Cinebench R15 Singlecore:*
232 | IICARUS | I9 9900K @ 5,3 GHz | 32GB G.Skill DIMM 32GB DDR4-3200 CL15-16-16-35 2T | Link


----------



## Eragoss (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Ranking] Cinebench 11.5, Cinebench R15 u. Cinebench 2003*

*CB 11.5

23.20 | Eragoss | Core i9 9900K @ 5Ghz Allcore | Kingston 4x8 GB 3600 @ 4000, 18-18-18-38 2T | Link

*

*CB R15 Multicore
*
*2175 | Eragoss | Core i9 9900K @ 5Ghz Allcore | Kingston 4x8 GB 3600 @ 4000, 18-18-18-38 2T | Link

*​


----------



## iGameKudan (5. März 2019)

Jetzt neu mit Cinebench R20 - ich verspreche euch auch, den Thread weiterzupflegen... 
Cinebench R20 - MAXON | 3D FOR THE REAL WORLD

[Ranking] Cinebench R20, Cinebench R15, Cinebench R11.5


----------



## DaHell63 (5. März 2019)

Na dann will ich mal. I9 7920X stock
6001 | DaHell63 | I9 7920X @3.8GHz | 32GB DDR-4 3000MHz  15-17-17-35  2T | Link


----------



## iGameKudan (5. März 2019)

Ich leg auch mal vor:

Cinebench R20 Multi
2601 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3930K @4,8GHz | 32GB DDR3-2133MHZ CL10-10-10-30 1T | Link

Cinebench R20 Single
345 | iGameKudan | Intel Core i7 3930K @4,8GHz | 32GB DDR3-2133MHz CL10-10-10-30 1T | Link


----------



## IICARUS (5. März 2019)

Cinebench R20 Multi
5462 | IICARUS | Intel Core i9 9900K @5,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4-4000 MHZ CL18-18-18-36 2T | Link

Cinebench R20 Single
545 | IICARUS | Intel Core i9 9900K @5,3 GHz | 32GB DDR4-4000 MHZ CL18-18-18-36 2T | Link


----------



## Darkearth27 (6. März 2019)

Cinebench R20 Multi
4452 | Darkearth27 | AMD Ryzen 7 2700X @ 4,35 GHz | 16GB DDR4 3466 MHz CL14-15-14-28 1T | Link

Cinebench R20 Single
432 | Darkearth27 | AMD Ryzen 7 2700X @ 4,35GHz | 16GB DDR4 3466 MHz CL 14-15-14-28 1T | Link


Bei dem Singlecore Test kann Mann ja in aller ruhe duschen gehen, wahnsinn...

@ IIcarus, magst du mal ein Test mit 4.3 GHz machen?
 Multi reicht, mich würde nur interessieren wie da die Ergebnisse beim 9900K aussehen. (Speicher kannst du auf 4000 lassen)


----------



## IICARUS (6. März 2019)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> @ IIcarus, magst du mal ein Test mit 4.3 GHz machen?
> Multi reicht, mich würde nur interessieren wie da die Ergebnisse beim 9900K aussehen. (Speicher kannst du auf 4000 lassen)


Kein Problem, habe dazu aber auch meine Arbeitsspeicher etwa an deine Werte mit angepasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (6. März 2019)

Danke.

Wie ich es mir dachte, sind die beiden Prozessoren "gleich" auf wenn der Takt gleich ist. (+/- 5%)
Na dann bin ich mal auf die Ryzen 3000 gespannt. (5.1 GHz Gerücht)


----------



## IICARUS (6. März 2019)

Habe ich auch schon auf Youtube in Tests gesehen das sofern nicht vom hohen Takt profitiert wird beide Prozessoren gleich auf liegen oder die Differenz nicht groß ist.
Die Ryzen 3000 sehe ich da auch vielversprechend an.


----------



## gaussmath (6. März 2019)

@IICARUS; Hast du auch einen Single Core Test gemacht mit 4.3GHz?


----------



## MaxthonFan (6. März 2019)

So, ich hab auch mal den R20 bei meinem Sandy laufen lassen. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass der jetzt AVX2 nutzt? Könnte mir sonst nicht vorstellen, warum der 4C Kaby aus der Vorgabe schneller ist als mein 6C Sandy.


Cinebench R20 Multi
2315 | MaxthonFan | Intel Core i7-3970X @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1866 CL9-10-9-32 1T | Link

Cinebench R20 Single
302 | MaxthonFan | Intel Core i7-3970X @ 4,2 GHz | 16 GB DDR3-1866 CL9-10-9-32 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (6. März 2019)

Wenn CB 20 tatsächlich AVX*2 *intensiv nutzen würde, müsste der 9900k bei 4.3GHz deutlich weiter vor dem 2700X liegen. Ich denke, dass AVX1 genutzt wird, also 128bit Instruktionen.

Hat einer VTune und kann CB 20 profilen?


----------



## bisonigor (6. März 2019)

Cinebench R20 Multi
4376 | bisonigor | Intel Core i7-8700K @5,4 GHz | 16GB DDR4-4700 MHZ CL18-20-20-38 2T | Link

Cinebench R20 Single
577 | bisonigor | Intel Core i7-8700K @5,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-4700 MHZ CL18-20-20-38 2T | Link


----------



## gaussmath (6. März 2019)

Puh, 5.5GHz + 4.7GHz RAM Takt ist natürlich eine brutale Single Core Leistung. 

Das ist mehr RAM Takt als meine CPU auf einem Kern boosten kann. ^^


----------



## bisonigor (6. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Puh, 5.5GHz + 4.7GHz RAM Takt ist natürlich eine brutale Single Core Leistung.
> 
> Das ist mehr RAM Takt als meine CPU auf einem Kern boosten kann. ^^



Ja, man kauft was man braucht , der RAM-Takt ist bei CB nicht so wichtig.


----------



## wtfNow (6. März 2019)

Cinebench R20 Multicore:
3596 | wtfnow | Ryzen 1700 @ 3,75 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2966 HyperX FURY CL14-15-15-35 1T | Link

Cinebench R20 Singlecore:
373 | wtfnow | Ryzen 1700 @ 3,75 GHz | 16GB DDR4-2966 HyperX FURY CL14-15-15-35 1T | Link


----------



## DaHell63 (6. März 2019)

Ryzen 1700 @ 4,75 GHz?


----------



## wtfNow (6. März 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ryzen 1700 @ 4,75 GHz?



Ist korrigiert, danke^^
(Der läuft mit 3,75GHz im Sweetspot, mehr CPU-Leistung brauche ich nicht)


----------



## IICARUS (6. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @IICARUS; Hast du auch einen Single Core Test gemacht mit 4.3GHz?


Nein habe ich nicht, weil dieser Test sehr lange durchläuft.
5,5 GHz bekomme ich auch ans laufen, aber nicht mit Cinebench R20 und mit der Spannung bin ich schon bei 1,450v und höher möchte ich nicht mehr dazu gehen.


----------



## MaxthonFan (6. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wenn CB 20 tatsächlich AVX*2 *intensiv nutzen würde, müsste der 9900k bei 4.3GHz deutlich weiter vor dem 2700X liegen. Ich denke, dass AVX1 genutzt wird, also 128bit Instruktionen.



Aber warum ist dann der 7700K (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das ein Ergebnis für Stock ist) in der Liste da schneller als mein Sandy? Im R15 schaffe ich knapp über 1100 CB und dafür bräuchte man doch mindestens 5 GHz auf dem Kaby.


----------



## Flossenheimer (6. März 2019)

2861 Multi / 382 Single


----------



## Snowhack (6. März 2019)

Cinebench R20 Multicore:

7041| Snowhack| Core i9 7920X@4,5Ghz 1,25VCore  | 32GB DDR4-3200  CL16-18-18-36 2T | link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Cinebench R20 Singlecore:

463| Snowhack| Core i9 7920X@4,5Ghz 1,234VCore  | 32GB DDR4-3200  CL16-18-18-36 2T | link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jimiblu (6. März 2019)

Cinebench R20 Multicore:
3129 | Jimiblu| Ryzen 2600@ 4,10 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 G.Skill Aegis CL 26-18-18-38-71-1T | Link


Man man man 1.4 V für 4.1Ghz...


----------



## MTMnet (6. März 2019)

I9-9900X @ ~ 4,7 GHz    
(jedoch AVX usw. mit offset  x?)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. März 2019)

Hab mal die regelkonform geposteten Ergebnisse aktualisiert.
So als Tipp für unsere Windows Store-Verweigerer und Windows 8.1-/7-User:
Download MAXON Cinebench | TechPowerUp

TechPowerUp hat von Cinebench R20 ne Standalone erstellt. Ohne Store.


----------



## Snowhack (6. März 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Hab mal die regelkonform geposteten Ergebnisse aktualisiert.
> So als Tipp für unsere Windows Store-Verweigerer und Windows 8.1-/7-User:
> Download MAXON Cinebench | TechPowerUp
> 
> TechPowerUp hat von Cinebench R20 ne Standalone erstellt. Ohne Store.



UPDATE zu Singlecore 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...ch-r15-cinebench-r11-5-a-113.html#post9767135


----------



## DaHell63 (6. März 2019)

Update

7094 | DaHell63 | I9 7920X @4.5GHz | 32GB DDR-4 3000MHz  15-17-17-35  2T | Link


----------



## Benji21 (6. März 2019)

Cinebench R20 Threadripper 2920x @ 4,3 GHz 1,328V, RAM 64GB DDR4 3066 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 1T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (6. März 2019)

Mit 3.8GHz habe ich 7520 Punkte und mit 4.2GHz 7280.  Ich warte mal auf ein Update...

Der AVX2 Anteil ist übrigens gar nicht mal sooo hoch: Icarus auf Twitter: "Went from full sse/sse2 128wide code  to AVX2+FMA 256bit.Power consumption nearly the same.I think Maxon has added only a few parts of embree on the renderer(looking at the leftover sse stuff).Embree as a whole is way more demanding than this.… https://t.co/WAI49DmUKy"

Dennoch würde ich hier Intel CPU eigentlich weiter vorne sehen. Komisch!


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. März 2019)

_Cinebench R20 Multi_

3590 | Blechdesigner | Intel Core i7 8700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL16-16-16-36 2T | Link

_Cinebench R20 Single_

472 | Blechdesigner | Intel Core i7 8700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL16-16-16-36 2T | Link


----------



## gaussmath (6. März 2019)

Lag bei mir am Board. 320 Watt war wohl hart an der Grenze. Hab jetzt die Spannung gesenkt und hoffe, dass die 8000 Punkte fallen werden...


----------



## iGameKudan (6. März 2019)

Der AVX2- und/oder FMA3-Anteil muss aber relativ bedeutend sein. 
Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären, dass der 7700K gegenüber meinem 3930K so stark ist - läuft der doch mit 4,8GHz und hat zwei Kerne mehr. 

FMA3 könnte natürlich noch ne Ursache sein. Das kann die Sandschlampe auch nicht, im Gegensatz zum 7700K. 
Oder es wäre der erste Cinebench, der gut von RAM-Bandbreite profitiert...


----------



## gaussmath (6. März 2019)

Icarus auf Twitter meinte, dass der Anteil bei 1/4 AVX2 liegen könnte. Das würde die Intel CPUs im Idealfall 1/8 schneller machen. Dennoch scheint hier ungefähr Gleichstand zu herrschen. Meine Beobachtung ist allerdings, dass Zen mit modernen Compilern teilweise mehr IPC als Coffee Lake hat. 

Wenn dem tatsächlich so ist, wird Zen 2 über 12% zulegen an IPC im neuen CB 20.


----------



## owned139 (6. März 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Kein Problem, habe dazu aber auch meine Arbeitsspeicher etwa an deine Werte mit angepasst.


Das macht meiner @Stock


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. März 2019)

*Cinebench R20 Multi

*5185 | Lios Nudin | i7-7820X @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | Link*


Cinebench R20 Single
*
515 | Lios Nudin | i7-7820X @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 16-16-16-39 2T | Link


----------



## Duvar (6. März 2019)

Single Core 

444 | Duvar| Ryzen 2600 @ 4.375GHz | 16GB DDR4 3533MHz 14-15-14-21 1T | Link


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. März 2019)

*Update*_

Cinebench R20 Multi_

3947 | Blechdesigner | Intel Core i7 8700K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL16-16-16-36 2T | Link_

Cinebench R20 Single_

528 | Blechdesigner | Intel Core i7 8700K @ 5,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL16-16-16-36 2T | Link


----------



## DaHell63 (6. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Icarus auf Twitter meinte, dass der Anteil bei 1/4 AVX2 liegen könnte. Das würde die Intel CPUs im Idealfall 1/8 schneller machen. *Dennoch scheint hier ungefähr Gleichstand zu herrschen*. Meine Beobachtung ist allerdings, dass Zen mit modernen Compilern teilweise mehr IPC als Coffee Lake hat.
> 
> Wenn dem tatsächlich so ist, wird Zen 2 über 12% zulegen an IPC im neuen CB 20.



Naja, Gleichstand würde ich jetzt nicht gerade sagen.
Benji braucht 500MHz mehr Takt um die selbe Punktezahl wie ich zu erreichen.
Cinebench R20 Threadripper 2920x* @ 4,3 GHz* 1,328V, RAM 64GB DDR4 3066 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 1T | *6039 cb*

Meiner mit @3.8GHz
DaHell63 | I9 7920X *@3.8GHz* | 32GB DDR-4 3000MHz  15-17-17-35  2T | *6057 cb.................nicht eintragen*


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. März 2019)

Man man, ~137W CPU Package im Multi beim R20 @5GHz, das ist leicht mehr als der AIDA64 Stabi Test ~127W, aber noch bisschen entfernt von Prime95+AVX 12k ~175W.

Edit: der R15 schaft es da auf nur ~116W


----------



## gaussmath (6. März 2019)

@DaHell63: Benjis 2920X underperformt ein wenig. Ich habe mit 4.1GHz fast 8000 Punkte. Außerdem muss man die IPC erstmal Singlecore betrachten.


----------



## CvBuron (6. März 2019)

edith. Ergebnis entfernt, neueres gepostet.


----------



## Duvar (6. März 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @DaHell63: Benjis 2920X underperformt ein wenig. Ich habe mit 4.1GHz fast 8000 Punkte. Außerdem muss man die IPC erstmal Singlecore betrachten.



Deaktiviere mal 14 Kerne von deinem TR und hau die Spannung auf 1.5V und versuch mal nen SC run mit 4.5-4.6GHz.


----------



## Darkearth27 (6. März 2019)

Hmm Düvi hat da eine tolle Idee..

Ob ich das mal mache. SMT Deaktivieren, 1 CCx komplett abschalten und die anderen Cores übers Bios deaktivieren?

Mal schauen ob das klappt. Kann es mir aber nicht vorstellen..

Edit:

Bench läuft @4.5ghz

PS man das dauert... Kann ich ja nebenbei mit dem FX 8350 meiner Frau den Multi mal testen 

Edith2

So fertig.

461 Single Core @ 4500MHz

Fx 8350 @ Stock 
Multi 1211 (mit einem ASrock 960GM-VGS3  -> 760g  Chipsatz)


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (6. März 2019)

*Cinebench R20.0*

Intel 5820K @ 4,16Ghz = 2955
AMD 1700X @ Stock = 3420
AMD 1600X @ Stock = 2762
AMD 2400G @ Stock = 1783



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe für die AMD CPUs natürlich nur CPUID CPU-Z Screens gemacht


----------



## Kavalier27 (6. März 2019)

*Cinebench R20 Multi **Cinebench R20 Multi

MultiCore_AMD 1600_2651 Punkte


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Duvar (7. März 2019)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Hmm Düvi hat da eine tolle Idee..
> 
> Ob ich das mal mache. SMT Deaktivieren, 1 CCx komplett abschalten und die anderen Cores übers Bios deaktivieren?
> 
> ...



Man gönn mir doch mal wenigstens 24h den Triumph ey, jetzt kann ich mit mieser Laune pennen DANKE


----------



## Darkearth27 (7. März 2019)

Hmpf dann bring mich nicht auf solche Ideen, solltest doch inzwischen wissen, dass ich für solche Späße offen bin..


----------



## Basti (7. März 2019)

Cinebench R20 Multi

    2998 | Basti | i7-5820k @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 15-15-15-37 2T | Link


----------



## zotac2012 (7. März 2019)

Cinebench  R20 Single-Core

583 | Zotac2012 | i5 8600K@ 5,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4 3200 MHz 16-16-16-32 2T |*Link*


----------



## gaussmath (7. März 2019)

bisonigor hat 577 Punkte bei gleichem Takt, aber deutlich mehr RAM-Takt. Dann scheint der RAM auch bei CB 20 eher unwichtig sein.


----------



## Darkearth27 (7. März 2019)

@ Gauss

Ja ist er, es zählt nur Takt und Kerne (und die Prio des Tasks -> Niedrig -> Hoch -> Echtzeit)


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. März 2019)

Da bekommt man ja richtig Lust auf OC


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. März 2019)

_Cinebench R20 Multi_

2848 | Blechdesigner | Ryzen 5 1600 @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL16-15-15-35 1T | Link_

Cinebench R20 Single_

378 | Blechdesigner | Ryzen 5 1600 @ 3,8 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL16-15-15-35 1T | Link


----------



## takan (8. März 2019)

Cinebench R15
Multicore
762 | takan | i5-7600k @ 4,8GHz | 16GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | Link

Singlecore
200 | takan | i5-7600k @ 4,8GHz | 16gb DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-35 35 2T | Link

MP Ratio 
3.82x


----------



## CvBuron (8. März 2019)

Cinebench R20 Multi

    5190 | CvBuron | i7-7820X @ 4,9 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 17-18-18-36 2T | Link

Cinebench R20 Single

    507 | CvBuron | i7-7820X @ 4,9 GHz | 64GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL 17-18-18-36 2T | Link


Das ganze nochmal ein Stück besser bekommen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2019)

Zweimal Einträge für Cinebench 20 mit jeweils i4-4770K, 32GB DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31-2T (RAM läuft Stock)

Man sieht wieder deutlich, das die Veränderung von 4300 hin zu 4400MHz kaum etwas bringt, nur 1% Mehrleistung, der Verbrauch aber fast um 10% steigt. darum betreibe ich die CPU auch bei 4300Mhz, auch wenn mit fester Spannung etwas mehr drin wäre, auch 4600MHz bekomme ich stabil. aber mir sind die Stromsparfunktionen wichtig. Das auch ein i9-9900K nur 30% mehr Single Core Leistung hat, finde ich bemerkenswert wenig. Dafür ist mir das Aufrüsten zu teuer.

_*Multi core*_
1. *2064 Gummipunkte*: i7-4770K, 4300MHz, Cache 4200MHz, Spannung ca. 1280mV, max. 110W, 71°C
2.* 2079 Gummipunkte*: i7-4770K, 4400MHz, Cache 4300MHz, Spannung ca. 1240mV, max. 102W, 68°C

*Single Core *
1. *427 Gummipunkte*: i7-4770K, 4400MHz, Cache 4300MHz

4300MHZ



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




4400MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr-JiJi (8. März 2019)

7657 | Mr-JiJi | I9 7920X @4,9Ghz | 32Gb DDR4 @3200Mhz, 19-19-19-46-2T | Link


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. März 2019)

7065 | TheBadFrag | i9-9920X @ 4,5Ghz | 64GB DDR4-3000 MHz CL 15-17-17-35 2T | Link


----------



## Lotti_the_Cat (8. März 2019)

Cinebench R20 Multi

3584 | Lotti_the_Cat | Intel Xeon 1680 v2 @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL9-11-11-31 1T | Link

Cinebench R20 Single

348 | Lotti_the_Cat | Intel Xeon 1680 v2 @ 4,7 GHz | 32GB DDR3-2133 MHz CL9-11-11-31 1T | Link


----------



## Obiwan (8. März 2019)

Ryzen 7 1800X stock - 16GB DDR4-3466 14-15-14-30-44 1T:          3.716 Link
     ca. 208W (komplettes System)

Ryzen 7 1800X OC 4GHz - 16GB DDR4-3466 14-15-14-30-44 1T:     4.030 Link
     ca. 278W (komplettes System)


----------



## Larsson92 (8. März 2019)

Mein Ergebnis mit einem i5 6600k auf 4,5GHz und G.Skill RipJaws V 16GB DDR4-3200MHz CL16-18-18-38

1799 Punkte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush4r (9. März 2019)

Cinebench R20 Multicore

3013 | Crush4r | AMD Ryzen 5 2600 @ 3889,9mhz | G-Skill F4-2400C15-8GIS @ 2400mhz, 15-15-15-35 1T | Link 

Cinebench R20 Singlecore

399 | Crush4r |AMD Ryzen 5 2600 @ 3889,9mhz | G-Skill F4-2400C15-8GIS @ 2400mhz, 15-15-15-35 1T | Link

p.s: nach 20 versuchen macht er im link das bild immernoch in miniatur,...


----------



## zotac2012 (9. März 2019)

*Cinebench  R20* *Multicore*

*3379*| *Zotac2012* | *i5 8600K@ 5,4 GHz* | *16GB DDR4 3200 MHz 16-16-16-32 2T *|*Link*


----------



## Eragoss (10. März 2019)

Cinebench R20 Multicore
5333 | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5,2Ghz | 32GB DDR4-3600 MHz @ 4000 CL 18-19-19-39 400 2T | Link


Cinebench R20 Singlecore
526 | Eragoss | i9-9900K @ 5,2Ghz | 32GB DDR4-3600 MHz @ 4000 CL 18-19-19-39 400 2T | Link


----------



## pagani-s (10. März 2019)

Cinebench R20 Multicore
5223 |pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0Ghz | 32GB DDR4-3200 MHz @ 3400 CL 16-18-18-36 442 2T | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cinebench R20 Singlecore
518 |pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,0Ghz | 32GB DDR4-3200 MHz @ 3400 CL 16-18-18-36 442 2T | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ludscha (10. März 2019)

R 20 Multicore

3857 I ludscha I i7-5960X@4,4 Ghz I 32 GB DDR4-3200 Mhz @ 2666 Mhz CL 16-18-18-36-467 2T

R 20 Singlecore

406 I ludscha I i7-5960X@4,4 Ghz I 32 GB DDR4-3200 Mhz @ 2666Mhz CL 16-18-18-36-467 2T


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (10. März 2019)

Auch mal meiner: Multi 3.952 // Single 525

Finde den Unterschied in der Single-Leistung ziemlich Krass zu nem 2600x (beides 6 Kerner mit HT)..Hoffentlich haut die 3xxx Serie von AMD demnächst mal etwas Leistung oben drauf, damit ich mich „genötigt“ fühle auf nen schönen 12 Kerner mit annähernd der gleichen Single-Core Performance zu upgraden (alleine wegen der geilen Ansicht von 12 Kernen im OSD  )


----------



## iGameKudan (10. März 2019)

Ich werde so innerhalb der nächsten Stunde mal die neuen Ergebnisse eintragen - aber nur die, die auch entsprechend des Startbeitrages gepostet wurden!


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. März 2019)

Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Auch mal meiner: Multi 3.952 // Single 525
> 
> Finde den Unterschied in der Single-Leistung ziemlich Krass zu nem 2600x (beides 6 Kerner mit HT)..Hoffentlich haut die 3xxx Serie von AMD demnächst mal etwas Leistung oben drauf, damit ich mich „genötigt“ fühle auf nen schönen 12 Kerner mit annähernd der gleichen Single-Core Performance zu upgraden (alleine wegen der geilen Ansicht von 12 Kernen im OSD  )


Lass mal beide, R5 2600(X) und 8700K bei gleichen Takt antreten, dann ist da nichts mehr Krass, allein das Takt+ seitens Intel macht es möglich


----------



## pagani-s (10. März 2019)

update
Cinebench R20 Singlecore
533 |pagani-s | i9-9900K @ 5,2Ghz | 32GB DDR4-3200 MHz @ 3400 CL 16-18-18-36 442 2T | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



multi stürzt bei mir immer ab


----------



## iGameKudan (10. März 2019)

Die Cinebench R20-Einträge die den Regeln entsprechend gepostet wurden habe ich soeben eingetragen. 
Zwei gepostete Ergebnisse habe ich wieder gestrichen, da das Bild nicht mehr aufrufbar war (wtfNow, Mr-JiJi), ein weiteres habe ich gestrichen, da nur das Thumbnail verlinkt war (Crush4r).


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (10. März 2019)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Lass mal beide, R5 2600(X) und 8700K bei gleichen Takt antreten, dann ist da nichts mehr Krass, allein das Takt+ seitens Intel macht es möglich



Das wäre aber doch Käse?! Soll ich einen M4 auf 340PS drosseln um zu sehen, dass ein M440i kaum langsamer ist? Von der IPC sind die nicht weit auseinander, aber der 8700k hat halt einfach sehr viel mehr Potential. Wenn AMD mit 7NM bei Ryzen 2 auch an die 5 GHZ ran kommt, sieht es wieder anders aus und ich würde wechseln.


----------



## Mr-JiJi (10. März 2019)

Neuer Versuch:

7657 | Mr-JiJi | I9 7920X @4,9Ghz | 32Gb DDR4-3200Mhz, 19-19-19-46-2T | Link


----------



## iGameKudan (10. März 2019)

Mr-JiJi schrieb:


> Neuer Versuch:
> 
> 7657 | Mr-JiJi | I9 7920X @4,9Ghz | 32Gb DDR4-3200Mhz, 19-19-19-46-2T | Link


Ja, das schaut doch besser aus.


----------



## zotac2012 (11. März 2019)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Lass mal beide, R5 2600(X) und 8700K bei gleichen Takt antreten, dann ist da nichts mehr Krass, allein das Takt+ seitens Intel macht es möglich


Naja, ich habe mit meinem i5 8600K natürlich ein klares Takt+ dafür aber auch nur 6 Kerne mit 6 Threads und kann allein nur durch den Takt gegen den AMD 1600 / 2600 mit seinen 6 Kernen *+ *SMT, sprich zusätzlichen 6 Threads [also 6 Kerne und 12 Threads] im Rendertest bestehen. Und wenn man bedenkt, das ja gerade der Rendertest von AMD immer als das Steckenpferd ran gezogen wird, weil man dort mit den mehr Kernen und dem SMT [zusätzliche Virtuelle Kerne] punkten kann, ist das Ergebnis des Ryzen 1600 / 2600 eigentlich mehr als enttäuschend. Hier kann man doch klar erkennen, wie sehr die AMD Ryzen Generation, durch ihr schlechtes OC-Potenzial ausgebremst werden. Wenn das mit der neuen 7nm Struktur deutlich besser wird, dann könnte der Ryzen 3000 eine wirkliche Alternative auch für Gamer werden, dann sollte auch die Single Core Leistung deutlich steigen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. März 2019)

*Cinebench R20 Multicore
*2079 | interessierterUser | I7-4770K@4400 | 32GB DDR3@ 2400, CL11-13-13-31-2T | Línk
*
Cinebench R20 Single Core*
427 | interessierterUser | I7-4770K@4400 | 32GB DDR3@ 2400, CL11-13-13-31-2T |   Línk



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich werde so innerhalb der nächsten Stunde mal die neuen Ergebnisse eintragen - aber nur die, die auch entsprechend des Startbeitrages gepostet wurden!


Ich habe es jetzt auch gesehen, dass es ein für Dich leicht zu übertragendes Format gibt 
 Egal, ich wollte auch mehr für mich wissen, wo der olle Haswell noch steht. Und ich bin 
erstaunt, dass ein Ryzen 5-2600 auch nicht viel mehr Single Core Leistung bringt.

Danke für Deine Mühe


----------



## Birdy84 (11. März 2019)

Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Das wäre aber doch Käse?! Soll ich einen M4 auf 340PS drosseln um zu sehen, dass ein M440i kaum langsamer ist?


Ein treffender Vergleich wäre beide Motoren auf die gleiche Drehzal (=Takt) zu begrenzen und dann zu messen. Dann würde man sehen, wie hoch der Vorsprung durch höhrere IPC bei Intel ist. Das wäre schon interessant.


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. März 2019)

Den Run mit dem 8700k @ 4,5GHz kannst du ruhig rausnehmen._


Cinebench R20 Multi_

2424 | Blechdesigner | Intel Core i7 7700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL16-16-16-36 2T | Link_

Cinebench R20 Single_

476 | Blechdesigner | Intel Core i7 7700K @ 4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL16-16-16-36 2T | Link


----------



## Obiwan (11. März 2019)

3.716 | Obiwan | AMD Ryzen 7 1800X @ 3.700 MHz | 16 GB Patriot Viper RGB @ 3466 14-15-14-30-44 1T | Link

4.030 | Obiwan | AMD Ryzen 7 1800X @ 4.000 MHz | 16GB Patriot Viper RGB @ 3466 14-15-14-30-44 1T | Link

Hoffentlich passt es jetzt


----------



## noghry (13. März 2019)

Cinebench R15

487 | noghry | AMD FX-8320E @ 3,2 GHz | 12 GB OCZ DDR3 @ 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24-41 | Link 

Cinebench R20

980 | noghry | AMD FX-8320E @ 3,2 GHz | 12 GB OCZ DDR3 @ 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24-41 | Link


----------



## ceVoIX (13. März 2019)

*Cinebench R20 Multicore*
4350 | ceVoIX | AMD Ryzen 7 2700X @ 4200 MHz | 16 GB G.Skill FlareX DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34-48 1T | Link


----------



## CvBuron (13. März 2019)

Bei der Tabelle Singlecore ist ein kleiner Fehler passiert, ich steh derzeit auf #4 mit weniger Punkten als die folgenden User


----------



## DaHell63 (14. März 2019)

Mein Opa

2318 | DaHell63 | i7 3930K @4.2GHz | 16 GB DDR-3  2133MHz 9-11-11-31 2T | Link


----------



## biohaufen (14. März 2019)

4210 | biohaufen | Ryzen 7 1700 @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR4 2933 14-16-16-31 1T | Link


----------



## wuchzael (15. März 2019)

Hmm, der neue R20 ist der erste Test, der mit meinen daily Settings instabil ist. Prime95 smallFFT ist die ganze Nacht gelaufen, hier brauch ich mehr Spannung 

Cinebench R20 Multi

3966 | wuchzael |AMD Ryzen 7 1700X @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL14-14-14-34 1T | Link

Cinebench R20 Single

407 | wuchzael |AMD Ryzen 7 1700X @ 4,0 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL14-14-14-34 1T | Link



PS: @biohaufen Dein System läuft unheimlich gut, das habe ich bei anderen Benchmarks schon gesehen .



Grüße!


----------



## balduin2 (16. März 2019)

Cinebench R20 Multi

8416 | balduin2 | Ryzen Threadripper 2950X @ 4,3 GHz | 64GB DDR4 3200 14-15-14-28 1T | Link

Cinebench R20 Single

443 | balduin2 | Ryzen Threadripper 2950X @ 4,3 GHz | 64GB DDR4 3200 14-15-14-28 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHell63 (16. März 2019)

balduin2 schrieb:


> Cinebench R20 Multi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bist Du Lehdro aus dem 3DCenter alias Lord_Helmi von Computerbase?
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - CB 20 veröffentlicht
Bericht - Neuer CPU-Benchmark: Die Community testet Cinebench R20| Seite 65 | ComputerBase Forum

Edit
Wieso kommt eigentlich das hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1037520&d=1552559471 wenn man auf dein großes Bild klickt?


----------



## balduin2 (16. März 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Bist Du Lehdro aus dem 3DCenter alias Lord_Helmi von Computerbase?
> 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - CB 20 veröffentlicht
> Bericht - Neuer CPU-Benchmark: Die Community testet Cinebench R20| Seite 65 | ComputerBase Forum


Korrekt.


DaHell63 schrieb:


> Edit
> Wieso kommt eigentlich das hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1037520&d=1552559471 wenn man auf dein großes Bild klickt?


Gute Frage, da ist wohl was bei der Verlinkung kaputt gegangen. Das müsste der richtige sein. Ich hoffe das ist jetzt gefixt.


----------



## DaHell63 (16. März 2019)

Ich habe nur gefragt, weil dein Ergebnis schon mal im Luxx missbraucht wurde. Auf jedenfall geiles Ergebnis


----------



## balduin2 (16. März 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur gefragt, weil dein Ergebnis schon mal im Luxx missbraucht wurde. Auf jedenfall geiles Ergebnis


Oh, kannst du mir das verlinken? Ich hab nen Acc dort, dann kann ich das da selber posten


----------



## Dominik1400c (16. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei mein Cinebench R20 Score...

Ryzen 5 2600 OC @ 4,1 Ghz

Cinebench R20 Multi
3194 | Dominik1400c | Ryzen 5 2600 @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR4 3200 14-13-13-13-26 1T |  siehe Anhang

Cinebench R20 Single
427 | Dominik1400c | Ryzen 5 2600 @ 4,1 GHz | 16GB DDR4 3200 14-13-13-13-26 1T |  siehe Anhang


----------



## iGameKudan (16. März 2019)

Habe dann mal wieder aktualisiert und Fehler in den Tabellen korrigiert. Vielen Dank fürs Korrigieren etwaig falsch geposteter Ergebnisse und auf Hinweise für Sortierfehler in den Tabellen. 

Achso... Weil ich das nicht in den Startpost geschrieben habe: Bei einem Ergebnis desselben Users bei gleicher CPU wird immer nur das schnellste Ergebnis eingetragen - außer, es wurde noch am RAM gedreht (Taktrate/Timings).
Äußerst praktisch wäre es übrigens, wenn ihr die Bilder der Ergebnisse möglichst auf einen externen Bilderhoster wie abload.de hochladet - die Forensoftware löscht nach einer gewissen Zeit Bilder die nicht abgerufen wurden, weshalb viele CB11.5- und CB15-Ergebnisse nicht mehr nachvollziehbar sind.


----------



## DaHell63 (16. März 2019)

balduin2 schrieb:


> Oh, kannst du mir das verlinken? Ich hab nen Acc dort, dann kann ich das da selber posten



Kannst ab da ja weiterlesen. Ein wenig hat er sich noch gesträubt 

Hat sogar sein Bildergeschnippsel gelöscht. Aber zu spät .

Maxon veröffentlich den Cinebench R20 - Seite 3


----------



## iGameKudan (18. März 2019)

Ok, das ist echt hart... Da war der E-***** wohl etwas zu klein.


----------



## nonamez78 (18. März 2019)

So, nun ich 

nachdem mich der Turbo Boost vom 9980XE in Kombination mit dem Rampage VI Extrem Omega 2-3 Tage in den Wahnsinn getrieben hat (sobald Custom Ratios gesetzt waren, wurde nur noch der hoechste Boost genutzt, alles andere ignoriert), laeuft nun doch alles.

Das Overclocking ist eher dezent, da der Fokus auf moeglichst wenig Verbrauch und Ruhe liegt (4 Kerne machen 4,6 GHz, 8 bis 4,4 GHz, usw. Ab 17 Kernen lasse ich die Default Einstellung von 3,8 GHz). Der TDP ist auf 225 Watt gesetzt (alles andere endet in ungewollter Abwaerme).

Cinebench R20 Multicore
8876 | nonamez78| i9 9980XE | 64GB DDR4 3600 15-15-15-35 1T | Bild im Anhang


----------



## type_o (23. März 2019)

Cinebench R20 Multicore

2137 | type_o | I7 4770k @ 4,4GHz | 16GB DDR3 @1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T |Link


----------



## Atma (28. März 2019)

Cinebench R20 Multi-/Singlecore

4750/460 | Atma | i7-7820X @ 4,5 GHz | Mesh @ 3,2 GHz | 32GB DDR4-3600 @ 16-16-16-32-320-1T


----------



## xxbuffyxx (28. März 2019)

Die 10k+ werden noch geknackt sobald ich mein System in ein  anderes Gehäuse eingebaut habe 
Temps sind im 2 bild 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atma (29. März 2019)

xxbuffyxx schrieb:


> Temps sind im 2 bild


Ein Temperaturdelta von bis zu 23 °C. Da musst du noch was dran machen, wirklich toll ist das nicht


----------



## flozge (10. April 2019)

2821 | flozge | AMD Ryzen 5 2600 @ 3,95GHz | 16GB DDR4 @1600MHz 16-18-18-38 1T | Link


----------



## DaHell63 (10. April 2019)

2137?  Wo hast Du denn das abgelesen? Laut deinem Screen hast Du 2821 cb. Nicht so bescheiden .


----------



## flozge (10. April 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> 2137?  Wo hast Du denn das abgelesen? Laut deinem Screen hast Du 2821 cb. Nicht so bescheiden .



Oh da hab ich mich wohl vertan! Danke fürs Aufmerksam machen.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (12. April 2019)

Zur Abwechslung ne R15 Session mit meinem Xeon X5670:


Cinebench R15 Multicore:


*976 Punkte | MyticDragonblast | Intel Xeon X5670 @  4,305Ghz | **4x4Gb DDR3-1866 Corsair Vengeance LP @  1640Mhz, CL 9-9-9-24-2T* *| Link*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Cinebench R15 Singlecore

*128 Punkte | MyticDragonblast |  Intel Xeon X5670 @  4,305Ghz | **4x4Gb DDR3-1866 Corsair Vengeance LP @  1640Mhz, CL 9-9-9-24-2T**| Link*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Cinebench R15 3,0Ghz Benchmark


*705 Punkte | MyticDragonblast |  Intel Xeon X5670 @  3,0Ghz | **4x4Gb DDR3-1866 Corsair Vengeance LP @  1500Mhz, CL 9-9-9-24-2T* *| Link*​​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (13. April 2019)

Ich habe die (zwei  ) Beiträge die den Regeln entsprochen haben soeben eingefügt.

Verzeiht mir die lange Aktualisierungszeit, ich hatte kürzlich Zwischenprüfungen und daher andere Gedanken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> .... ich hatte kürzlich Zwischenprüfungen...


Viel Erfolg 

Und danke für Deine Arbeit. Es hilft ziemlich, um CPUs zu bewerten und über Aufrüstungen nachzudenken. Das mein oller i7-4770k immer noch im Singlecore Bereich eines Ryzen 2600/2700 fischt, hätte ich z.B. nicht erwartet.


----------



## iGameKudan (13. April 2019)

Keine Ursache. Der Aufwand ist ja nicht so heidengroß, man muss nur immer mal dran denken und sich auch dazu bewegen können die fünf Minuten mal Copy&Paste machen zu müssen. 
Die Prüfungen sind auch ganz gut gelaufen - Bestanden ist sie auf jeden Fall... Die Frage ist nur wie gut - schriftlich war einfacher wie gedacht, praktisch habe ich mit Links gemacht, nur bei mündlich habe ich wohl etwas zu viel gefaselt - mal schauen, was die Ergebnisse dann so sagen. 

Weil mir das bei einigen Ergebnissen aufgefallen ist: Bilder werden wie folgt als Link gepostet (Die Sternchen bitte weglassen!):


```
[*URL="<URL des Bildes>"]<Text>[/URL]
```

Also z.B.:


```
[*URL="http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2016/12/AMD-Ryzen-Aufmacher-pcgh_b2article_artwork.jpg"]Link[/URL]
```

Ergibt:
Link

Ich bitte euch darum, einen externen Uploader wie z.B. abload.de zu nutzen. Bei der PCGH-Funktion zum Bilderupload werden die Bilder nach einer gewissen Zeit ohne Abrufe gelöscht...
Zumal ich jetzt auch nicht auf die Schnelle wüsste, wie man NICHT die Thumbnails verlinkt. 

Übrigens gerade mal noch die Cinebench R15-Ergebnisse aktualisiert, wurden ja seit dem CB20-Release auch ein paar gepostet.


----------



## pagani-s (13. April 2019)

Cinebench R20 Multicore

799 | pagani-s | Athlon 200Ge @ 3,2GHz | 8GB DDR4 @2400MHz 16-16-16-39 1T |Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




update
Cinebench R20 Multicore
938 | pagani-s | Athlon 200Ge @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR4 @2400MHz 16-16-16-39 1T |Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cinebench R20 Single
374| pagani-s | Athlon 200Ge @ 3,8GHz | 8GB DDR4 @2400MHz 16-16-16-39 1T |Link


----------



## Camanta (18. April 2019)

Reicht das so aus ? 

1335cb | Camanta | AMD Ryzen 5 1600X 4,02 Ghz  | 32 GB DDR4 @ 3066MHz 16-18-18-38 1T

1365cb | Camanta | AMD Ryzen 5 1600X 4,10 Ghz  | 32 GB DDR4 @ 3066MHz 16-18-18-38 1T

LG Camanta


----------



## wuchzael (2. Juni 2019)

Moin!

Cinebench R15 Single 

173 | wuchzael | AMD Ryzen 7 1700X @ 4,2 GHz | 16GB DDR4-3400 MHz CL14-14-14-34 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße!


----------



## DaHell63 (10. Juli 2019)

Update CB20 Multi:

Nicht viel, aber ein paar Punkte draufgelegt

7137 | DaHell63 | i9 7920X @4.5GHz | 32GB DDR4-3200 MHz CL14-14-14-34 1T | Link


----------



## ric84 (14. Juli 2019)

Die Werte sprechen für sich 

multi: 4920
single: 497

Ryzen Performance Profil und Ryzen Master Precision Boost, ansonsten nichts dran rum gespielt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eragoss (14. Juli 2019)

Hallo allerseits, dann mal eine Ergänzung / Update zu meinen Werten. 

R 11.5
23.45 | Eragoss | i9 9900K @5.1GHz  | 32GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL17-18-18-39 2T 631 | Link

R 15
2260 | Eragoss | i9 9900K @5.2GHz  | 32GB DDR4-4000 MHz CL18-19-19-39 2T 380 | Link






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCTom (24. Juli 2019)

Ich setz mal einen 3900X dazu damit es bunter wird .

R20
7533cb | PCTom | R9 3900X @ 4.25GHz | 32GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL16-16-16-38 2T | Link


----------



## PCTom (25. Juli 2019)

Update 1


R20
7665cb | PCTom | R9 3900X @ 4.275GHz | 32GB DDR4-3600 MHz CL15-15-15-36 2T | Link


----------



## PCTom (11. August 2019)

Update?


----------



## True Monkey (11. August 2019)

Weniger ist mehr 

Cinebench R11.5     3.39

3.39 | True Monkey | i3 2100@ 3,2427 GHz | 4 GB  DDR3 @2360 7-11-7-24- 1T| Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter4010 (13. August 2019)

Cinebench R15 2272 Points

Cinebench R20 5099 Points

RYZEN 3700X @ 4,4GHZ 1,384V 

ASUS ROG STRIX X470-F 
Corsair H100i Pro RGB
HyperX Predator 3200 RGB CL16


----------



## MineralWasserZ (15. August 2019)

es ist mir eigentlich zu blöd mit dem ersatz Board (OEM), aber ich lads einfach mal hoch


----------



## ric84 (15. August 2019)

Peter4010 schrieb:


> Cinebench R15 2272 Points
> 
> Cinebench R20 5099 Points
> 
> ...



Respekt dafür, dass dein 3700x wie auch immer allcore 4,4ghz schafft, krass. Was mich nur wundert, dass ich vor dem Chipsatz Update allcore 4,3ghz in CB20 bereits 5135 Punkte und nach dem Update ebenfalls 5099 Punkte hatte. Ich meine dein 3700x hat offensichtlich auf jedem Kern 100mhz mehr. Liegt es an der Spannung? Ich hab keine Ahnung.


----------



## P4tze (25. August 2019)

Ein 3900x mit 3 von 4 CCX´s auf 4350 und einer auf 4225.

Cinebench R15
Single	205 cb
Multi	3430 cb

Cinebench R20
Single 506 pts
Multi	7732 pts


----------



## ric84 (1. September 2019)

Man merkt, es wird wieder kühler draußen, sodass die Raumtemperatur in meiner Dachgeschoss Wohnung ihr Gutes tut. 

CB15
sc 204
mc 2197




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IluBabe (15. September 2019)

CB R15
mc
933 | Ilubabe | i7 4770k @ 4,62 GHz | 2x8GB Trident X @ 2410MHz, 10-12-12-30-1T
sc
185 | Ilubabe | i7 4770k @ 4,62 GHz | 2x8GB Trident X @ 2410MHz, 10-12-12-30-1T



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IluBabe (15. September 2019)

CB R11.5

mc
10.07 | Ilubabe | i7 4770k @ 4,62 GHz | 2x8GB Trident X @ 2410MHz, 10-12-12-30-1T
sc
2.04 | Ilubabe | i7 4770k @ 4,62 GHz | 2x8GB Trident X @ 2410MHz, 10-12-12-30-1T



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdahl (18. September 2019)

R15 Multicore
6632 | amdahl | 2x AMD Epyc 7551 @ stock | 16x32GB Samsung 2Rx4 DDR4-2666 @ 2666MT/s, 21-19-19-63-1T | Link

R20 Multicore
15381 | amdahl | 2x AMD Epyc 7551 @ stock | 16x32GB Samsung 2Rx4 DDR4-2666 @ 2666MT/s, 21-19-19-63-1T | Link

Nicht unbedingt sensationell angesicht von 128 threads, aber mehr bekomme ich mit meinen bescheidenen Möglichkeiten nicht hin. Coreprio und diverse memory interleaving Optionen habe ich erfolglos probiert. Die Benches hier sind mit ordinärem channel interleaving, also NUMA. Das gab noch die besten Ergebnisse.


----------



## julian35152 (18. September 2019)

Schließe ich mich auch mal an, jetzt wo alles läuft.

R7 3700X 4.3GHz@1,38V
Dominator Platinum 4x4GB@3200MHz
MSI X570 A-Pro

R20 - Bester lauf 5071
R15 - Bester lauf 2260




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<-R20  R15->


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ric84 (19. September 2019)

Hab auch noch mal ein bisschen am RAM "getweaked"

Cinebench 20

SC 512
MC 5074

Ich denke, mein Untersatz läuft ganz gut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## julian35152 (23. September 2019)

Nochmal ein Update mit neuem MSI H4 Bios:

R7 3700X 4.3GHz@1,38V
Dominator Platinum 4x4GB@3200MHz XMP
MSI X570 A-Pro (H4 Bios)


R20 auf 5113





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (27. September 2019)

CB R20

MC

5339 | Darkearth27 | AMD Ryzen 7 3800X @ 4,45 GHz | 64GB @ 3800MHz CL16-19-16-38 1T | Link

SC

536 | Darkearth27 | AMD Ryzen 7 3800X @ 4,6GHz | 64 GB @ 3800MHz CL16 19 16 38 1T | Link


Habs in einem Abwasch gemacht, (Ryzen Master regelt den Takt  ) 
Deswegen nur ein Screen für beide Ergebnisse.


----------



## Flossenheimer (28. September 2019)

CB R20

MC 

4023 | Flossenheimer | AMD Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4.40 GHz | 16GB DDR4 3200@3600MHz CL 16-16-16-32 1T Link

SC

509 | Flossenheimer | AMD Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4.40 GHz | 16GB DDR4 3200@3600MHz CL 16-16-16-32 1T Link


----------



## Duvar (28. September 2019)

Flossenheimer schrieb:


> CB R20
> 
> MC
> 
> ...



Hast aber ein super Sample erwischt, Glückwunsch.
Bei der Spannung habe ich schon Probleme mit 4.2GHz^^


----------



## Flossenheimer (28. September 2019)

Für den Run lagen 1.36+- an. Wie er aktuell läuft steht ja in der Signatur


----------



## DaHell63 (10. Oktober 2019)

Dann laß ich mal mein erstes AMD Ergebnis da. Stock (ausser XMP).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ric84 (11. Oktober 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Dann laß ich mal mein erstes AMD Ergebnis da. Stock (ausser XMP).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zack zack, du musst deine Signatur noch anpassen


----------



## True Monkey (12. Oktober 2019)

R 15.........?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (13. Oktober 2019)

CB R20

MC

2282| pagani-s |i5 9400f @ 2,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Link

SC

418| pagani-s |i5 9400f @ 2,9GHz | 16GB DDR4-3000MHz@ 2667MHz CL 16-18-18-38 2T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jamesblond23 (27. Oktober 2019)

Cinebench R20 Singlecore

458 | jamesblond23 | i7 4790k @ 4,8 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 2400 MHz @ 2133 MHz, CL 9-11-10-22 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Cinebench R15 Singlecore

193 | jamesblond23 | i7 4790k @ 4,8 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 2400 MHz @ 2400 MHz, CL 10-12-12-31 1T | Link 

Cinebench R15 Multicore

975 | jamesblond23 | i7 4790k @ 4,8 GHz | 16 GB DDR3 2400 MHz @ 2400 MHz, CL 10-12-12-31 1T | Link 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisch (1. November 2019)

CB R20

MC 

4074 | Chrisch | AMD Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4.50 GHz | 16GB DDR4 3600@3800MHz CL 18-18-18-32 1T Link

SC

515 | Chrisch | AMD Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4.50 GHz | 16GB DDR4 3600@3800MHz CL 18-18-18-32 1T Link


----------



## Chrisch (2. November 2019)

kleines Update

CB R20

MC 

4109 | Chrisch | AMD Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4524 MHz | 16GB DDR4 3600@3600MHz CL 18-18-18-32 1T Link


----------



## ric84 (11. November 2019)

CB20, kleines Update, alles auf auto, -0,05v offset, RAM 3600mhz cl15-18-19-35, signifikante Steigerung durch 1usmus Powerplan:

SC 513
MC 5082




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (16. November 2019)

Ich glaube hier wird schon länger nichts mehr eingetragen. Kann das sein?


----------



## pagani-s (16. November 2019)

ja leider. muss sich erst ein freiwilliger finden der das übernehmen will glaub ich


----------



## DaHell63 (28. November 2019)

R9 3900X @4.5GHz allcore



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CB15
MC..3556



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CB20
MC...8065



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHell63 (26. Dezember 2019)

Kleines Update

CB15...3602



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CB20...8125



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bugdriver (5. Januar 2020)

So, der kleine Volksrenner Ryzen 5 3600X@ 4400 Mhz möchte sich  auch mal zwischen die Kernmonster schieben! 

Gigabyte Aorus Elite X570, 16 GB G.Skill 3200 Mhz@XMP CL 16-18-18-38

CB 20:

Multicore: 3710
Singlecore: 501




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (5. Januar 2020)

7912 
@4.4 - 1.4V,
@3800 - 1.38V,  16-15-15-15-30  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHell63 (6. Januar 2020)

Nichts für Ungut, aber das Ergebnis sollte oben schon auch zu sehen sein. Direkt nach dem Lauf. Wieso stehen oben @4GHz und unten beim _Ergebnis_ @4.4GHz?
So wie es bei Dir aussieht hau ich auch einen Score raus wo sogar jeder 3950X erblast. *12401* mit nem 3900X .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jetzt mal reale Ergebnisse. Den Intel noch mal gefordert.

CB15 MC  3111cb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CB20  MC  7330cb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Januar 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Nichts für Ungut, aber das Ergebnis sollte oben schon auch zu sehen sein. Direkt nach dem Lauf.


Beim 9 Benchmarkrun ist der PC heiß gelaufen > wird halt nur mit Luft gekühlt. Der Score der besten Durchläufe wird dennoch gespeichert.. hier ein Durchlauf mit Hintergrundprozessen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DaHell63 schrieb:


> Wieso stehen oben @4GHz und unten beim _Ergebnis_ @4.4GHz?


 @4GHz 1.1V arbeitet 3900x kühl und leise, 24/7 settings.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Januar 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Dann laß ich mal mein erstes AMD Ergebnis da. Stock (ausser XMP).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man du hast echt nen Golden Sample erwischt du Lucker 



Chrisch schrieb:


> kleines Update
> 
> CB R20
> 
> ...




Wie läuft der Stock bei dir?


----------



## Crush4r (20. Januar 2020)

Ein Update meinerseits. Bitte die alten löschen. Habe die Systeme nicht mehr xD

Cinebench R15 Multicore

3203 | Crush4r | AMD Ryzen 9 3900X @ Stock UV-0,0750v | 2x16GB G-Skill F4-3600C18-16GVK @ 3600mhz, 16-20-20-36-56 1T | Link 

Cinebench R15 Singlecore

208 | Crush4r | AMD Ryzen 9 3900X @ Stock UV-0,0750v | 2x16GB G-Skill F4-3600C18-16GVK @ 3600mhz, 16-20-20-36-56 1T | Link



Cinebench R20 Multicore

7167 | Crush4r | AMD Ryzen 9 3900X @ Stock UV-0,0750v | 2x16GB G-Skill F4-3600C18-16GVK @ 3600mhz, 16-20-20-36-56 1T | Link 

Cinebench R20 Singlecore

511 | Crush4r | AMD Ryzen 9 3900X @ Stock UV-0,0750v | 2x16GB G-Skill F4-3600C18-16GVK @ 3600mhz, 16-20-20-36-56 1T | Link


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. April 2020)

Neu:

Leider die 2K Grenze nicht geknackt. 4,3 Ghz wollte er einfach nicht hergeben. Trotzdem das letzte Bisschen noch rausgeholt. 

*Cinebench R15 Multicore*

1978 | Majinvegeta20 | R7 2700X @4,27 Ghz | 32GB DDR4-3400 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 1T | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und dann noch den hier. Gibt´s ja auch noch ein Ranking dazu. 

*Cinebench R15 Multicore @3 Ghz*

1414 | Majinvegeta20 | R7 2700X @2992 Mhz | 32GB DDR4-3460 MHz CL 16-18-18-38 1T | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. April 2020)

*CB R20*

MC 

3733 | Blechdesigner | AMD Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4.12 GHz | 16GB DDR4 3200@3636MHz CL 16-16-16-34 1T | Link

SC

495 | Blechdesigner | AMD Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4.24 GHz | 16GB DDR4 3200@3636MHz CL 16-16-16-34 1T | Link


----------



## lord_mogul (9. Juni 2020)

Hab mittlerweile den kleinen auch mal durch R20 gejagt (R11.5 und R15 sind irgendwo weiter vorne)


Cinebench R20 Multicore
978 | lord_mogul | Xeon X5460 @ 4104 MHz | 8 GB DDR2 @ 912 MHz, CL6-6-6-21 und 2T | Link

Und natürlich auch single:

Cinebench R20 Singlecore
225 | lord_mogul | Xeon X5460 @ 4104 MHz | 8 GB DDR2 @ 912 MHz, CL6-6-6-21 und 2T | Link


(Gleiches Bild, weil gleicher Test)


----------



## kelevra (24. Juni 2020)

*Cinebench 11.5*

34,68  | kelevra | Ryzen 9 3900X @ 4150 MHz | 32 GB DDR4 @ 3200 MHz, CL16-18-18 und 1T | Link

*Cinebench R15*

3240 | kelevra | Ryzen 9 3900X @ 4150 MHz | 32 GB DDR4 @ 3200 MHz, CL16-18-18 und 1T | Link

*Cinebench R20*

Singlecore
479 | kelevra | Ryzen 9 3900X @ 4150 MHz | 32 GB DDR4 @ 3200 MHz, CL16-18-18 und 1T | Link

Multicore
7345 | kelevra | Ryzen 9 3900X @ 4150 MHz | 32 GB DDR4 @ 3200 MHz, CL16-18-18 und 1T | Link


----------



## alexbirdie (5. Oktober 2020)

Ryzen 3950x, stock, only -0.1 volt undervolting, ddr4 3600 cl14-14-14-14:

CB20:
Single: 540-542
Multi: 9550-9600

Temperature in room: about 18-20 degree


----------



## Mega-Zord (19. Oktober 2020)

Habe vor einer guten Woche an einer alten HP Z600 rumgebastelt.

HP Z600 Workstation
2x Intel Xeon X5670 (6x 2,93 GHz)
6x 1 GB DDR3-1333
Nvidia Quadro 4000
Intel SSD 510 Series 120 GB
2x WD VelocyRaptor 150 GB (RAID 0)

Das Teil hat zwar ein dickes Netzteil, aber nur einen PCIe-Stromanschluss. Deswegen ist da auch nur eine Single-Slot-Quadro aus der Fermi-Generation drin verbaut.


----------



## Duvar (19. Oktober 2020)

Hier nen süßer 3600.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (14. November 2020)

CB R20

Singlecore
621 | beren2707 | Ryzen 9 5900X @ Stock | 64 GB DDR4 @ 3600 MHz, CL16-18-18 1T | Link

Multicore
8430 | beren2707 | Ryzen 9 5900X @ Stock | 64 GB DDR4 @ 3600 MHz, CL16-18-18 1T | Link


----------



## biosat_lost (10. Juli 2021)

.....


----------



## lucky1levin (18. Februar 2022)

CB R20

Altes System:
486 | lucky1levin | Core i7-7800X @ 4.7 GHz | 32 GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz, CL17-18-18-34 1T |Link
3767 | lucky1levin | Core i7-7800X @ 4.7 GHz | 32 GB DDR4 @ 3800 MHz, CL17-18-18-34 1T |Link

Neues System:
729 | lucky1levin | Core i7-12700K @ STOCK | 16 GB DDR4 @ 4000 MHz, CL16-16-16-36 2T |Link
8803 | lucky1levin | Core i7-12700K @ STOCK | 16 GB DDR4 @ 4000 MHz, CL16-16-16-36 2T |Link

Aus diesem Thread: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ungen-core-12xxx.613435/page-18#post-10958762

PS Zweitsystem nur mit 16GB Gebencht da 2. Kit zur RMA müssen bzw, schicke beide am 28.2 dahin da man mir beide Kits austauscht zwecks kompliatätsproblem.


----------

